# Mosque shooting in New Zealand



## blackhawk

Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting


----------



## JGalt

Mosque shooting: Gunman livestreamed shooting, has 37-page manifesto


----------



## shockedcanadian

More deranged SOB's killing innocent people.  I have a deep hatred for cowards and these guys are near the top of the list.


----------



## skye

well...what can you expect when you have that piece of dirt Jacinda  Arden  ..who adores  that other piece of shit Hillary!

What's wrong with you all, people from New Zealand??

voting for  that piece of crap  Arden as a Prime Minister???

WAKEY UP !!!! all of you New Zealanders!


----------



## shockedcanadian

JGalt said:


> Mosque shooting: Gunman livestreamed shooting, has 37-page manifesto


 
A Manifesto?  This is how deluded some of these morons are.  Reminds me of the Manson cult thinking they were going to take over the world.  The fact that he streamed his evil act illustrates how far gone some have become in society.  You know who is going to read his little book?  Investigators figuring out his motives to prevent other attacks.  That's it.  He's a puke.

As an aside, as they are a Commonwealth country, I'm also pretty sure NZ doesn't have loose gun laws.


----------



## Uncensored2008

blackhawk said:


> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting




But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?


----------



## JGalt

shockedcanadian said:


> More deranged SOB's killing innocent people.  I have a deep hatred for cowards and these guys are near the top of the list.




Agreed. I have a bad feeling about this, It doesn't appear to be just an act of violence, this is something deeper.


----------



## JGalt

shockedcanadian said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosque shooting: Gunman livestreamed shooting, has 37-page manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Manifesto?  This is how deluded some of these morons are.  Reminds me of the Manson cult thinking they were going to take over the world.  The fact that he streamed his evil act illustrates how far gone some have become in society.  You know who is going to read his little book?  Investigators figuring out his motives to prevent other attacks.  That's it.  He's a puke.
> 
> As an aside, as they are a Commonwealth country, I'm also pretty sure NZ doesn't have loose gun laws.
Click to expand...


The shooter was an Aussie.


----------



## skye

JGalt said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosque shooting: Gunman livestreamed shooting, has 37-page manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Manifesto?  This is how deluded some of these morons are.  Reminds me of the Manson cult thinking they were going to take over the world.  The fact that he streamed his evil act illustrates how far gone some have become in society.  You know who is going to read his little book?  Investigators figuring out his motives to prevent other attacks.  That's it.  He's a puke.
> 
> As an aside, as they are a Commonwealth country, I'm also pretty sure NZ doesn't have loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was an Aussie.
Click to expand...


an islamic  one?


hehhe

well in all truth there are not many of those!


----------



## Polishprince

Uncensored2008 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
Click to expand...



Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.

That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.


----------



## JGalt

skye said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosque shooting: Gunman livestreamed shooting, has 37-page manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Manifesto?  This is how deluded some of these morons are.  Reminds me of the Manson cult thinking they were going to take over the world.  The fact that he streamed his evil act illustrates how far gone some have become in society.  You know who is going to read his little book?  Investigators figuring out his motives to prevent other attacks.  That's it.  He's a puke.
> 
> As an aside, as they are a Commonwealth country, I'm also pretty sure NZ doesn't have loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was an Aussie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> an islamic  one?
> 
> 
> hehhe
> 
> well in all truth there are not many of those!
Click to expand...


A "reverse-jihadist" I think. I don't have the full transcript, but here's an excerpt from his "manifesto"...

*"Why did you carry out the attack?* 

Finally, to create conflict between the two ideologies within the United States on the ownership of firearms in order to further the social, cultural, political and racial divide within the United states.This conflict over the 2nd amendment and the attempted removal of firearms rights will ultimately result in a civil war that will eventually balkanize the US along political, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines. 

This balkanization of the US will not only result in the racial separation of the people within the United States ensuring the future of the White race on the North American continent, but also ensuring the death of the “melting pot” pipe dream. 

Furthermore this balkanization will also reduce the USA’s ability to project power globally, and thereby ensure that never again can such a situation as the US involvement in Kosovo ever occur again(where US/NATO forces fought beside muslims and slaughtered Christian Europeans attempting to remove these Islamic occupiers from Europe)."

*Why did you choose to use firearms?* 

I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources. 

I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world. 

The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines. 

With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty. 

This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines..."


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> well...what can you expect when you have that piece of dirt Jacinda  Arden  ..who adores  that other piece of shit Hillary!
> 
> What's wrong with you all, people from New Zealand??
> 
> voting for  that piece of crap  Arden as a Prime Minister???
> 
> WAKEY UP !!!! all of you New Zealanders!




WHAT IN THE FLYING FRIGGETY FUCK DOES A PRIME MINISTER HAVE TO DO WITH A DERANGED MASS SHOOTER?

Cheeses Christ on a Cracker Skye, wtf is WRONG with you?


----------



## impuretrash

He said that Candace Owens influenced his views more than anyone else. The entire manifesto is nothing but a goddamn 4chan shitpost


----------



## JGalt

impuretrash said:


> He said that Candace Owens influenced his views more than anyone else. The entire manifesto is nothing but a goddamn 4chan shitpost



Have you noticed that the thread the shooter started a couple days ago on 4chan, has been taken down?


----------



## impuretrash

JGalt said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that Candace Owens influenced his views more than anyone else. The entire manifesto is nothing but a goddamn 4chan shitpost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the thread the shooter started a couple days ago on 4chan, has been taken down?
Click to expand...


Yeah and the blue check clan on twitter are demanding right now that 8chan and youtube be shut down


----------



## depotoo

This is awful!  May they rip-
Christchurch mosque shooting: What you need to know
 There are reports dozens of people have been shot, with police confirming "multiple fatalities"

• One person is in custody

• City in lockdown, with reports of a third shooting scene and a car bomb in Strickland St

• One gunman, believed to be Australian, filmed as he shot victims in the mosque - and wrote a manifesto declaring his intentions



I saw one report 27 had been killed and one person in custody


----------



## JGalt

impuretrash said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said that Candace Owens influenced his views more than anyone else. The entire manifesto is nothing but a goddamn 4chan shitpost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the thread the shooter started a couple days ago on 4chan, has been taken down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and the blue check clan on twitter are demanding right now that 8chan and youtube be shut down
Click to expand...


I was reading just awhile ago that he intended on sparking gun confiscation and a possible civil war here in the US, as a motive. Shit.


----------



## impuretrash

Here's what will happen. MSM will demonize 8chan and maybe get it shut down while google's youtube will remain in place but more heavily censored


----------



## depotoo

The gunman stalked the mosque rooms firing repeatedly, stopping several times to re-load.

He then exited the mosque through the front door - after just under three minutes inside and headed into the street – firing random shots as cars drove past.
Mosque shooting: Christchurch gunman livestreamed shooting


----------



## The VOR

Uncensored2008 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
Click to expand...

 No they aren't, dipshit.


----------



## depotoo

Live
LIVE: People warned to stay away from mosques after Christchurch mass shootings


----------



## Blackrook

Every time we have a shooter we must then find out his agenda and broadcast it to the world, which is exactly what he wanted.


----------



## impuretrash

depotoo said:


> The gunman stalked the mosque rooms firing repeatedly, stopping several times to re-load.
> 
> He then exited the mosque through the front door - after just under three minutes inside and headed into the street – firing random shots as cars drove past.
> Mosque shooting: Christchurch gunman livestreamed shooting



yeah I saw the video just minutes after it was streamed on FB. Horrible, horrible stuff, he kept going back in and repeatedly unloading on piles of people huddled in the corners of the room and I'd be surprised if any of them survive. One moment in particular was especially gruesome when he shot a woman outside and approached her as shes laying there whimpering then shoots her in the head, you can see a chunk of it come off.


----------



## depotoo

Just reported by authorities 4 in custody now.

3 men and 1 woman


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines..."



what a dumb ass ...we're already well on our way down that road ...the left didn't really  need your help ...but congrats dumb ass ya succeed by sending em to over drive 


progressives round the planet are all very excited ..they haven't had a hug a Muslim candlelight vigil in a while


----------



## gtopa1

JGalt said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosque shooting: Gunman livestreamed shooting, has 37-page manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Manifesto?  This is how deluded some of these morons are.  Reminds me of the Manson cult thinking they were going to take over the world.  The fact that he streamed his evil act illustrates how far gone some have become in society.  You know who is going to read his little book?  Investigators figuring out his motives to prevent other attacks.  That's it.  He's a puke.
> 
> As an aside, as they are a Commonwealth country, I'm also pretty sure NZ doesn't have loose gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was an Aussie.
Click to expand...


Nobody I know.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Polishprince said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.
> 
> That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.
Click to expand...


Hmmm: one Mosque did and they had no deaths from what I can find out.

Greg


----------



## depotoo

LIVE: Four people arrested over Christchurch mosque attacks, 'significant' number of fatalities - police
5:31pm: Police Commissioner Mike Bush says three men and one woman have now been arrested over the attacks at two mosques.

Police cannot say how many fatalities there are, but there have been a "significant number" of deaths.

It cannot yet be confirmed that everyone involved in the attacks have been apprehended.

There were a number of improvised explosive devices found in vehicles after the shootings.


----------



## JGalt

Deplorable Yankee said:


> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a dumb ass ...we're already well on our way down that road ...the left didn't really  need your help ...but congrats dumb ass ya succeed by sending em to over drive
> 
> 
> progressives round the planet are all very excited ..they haven't had a hug a Muslim candlelight vigil in a while
Click to expand...



There's also the possibility that this could spark some reprisal attacks from some Islamic sect.


----------



## WillMunny

Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.


----------



## Blackrook

What I find surprising most of all is that it took so long for this to happen.


----------



## gtopa1

WillMunny said:


> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.



Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!

Greg


----------



## Blackrook

The Muslims have done everything in their power to be the most hated group of people in the Western world, everything from demand of special privileges, demands that Sharia law be implemented, honor killings for rape victims, murder of homosexuals, female circumcision, terrorism, etc.  If they wanted us to like them, they wouldn't act like this.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

He perceived himself as being pushed too far and snapped.   He knew that the population was being replaced and couldn't deal with it.


----------



## JGalt

gtopa1 said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.

I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this: 

"racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."


----------



## Dekster

I have never quite figured out how the pewdipie or however dude fits into this but twitter has him  trending in connection with this story.  I thought he was just a gamer/youtube personality.


----------



## ThirdTerm

TVNZ reports that at least one of the shooters is believed to be an Australian national. The gunman was described  as "white, aged in his 30s or 40s and wearing a uniform."  He had an IED strapped to his body, but he has also been made safe.


----------



## gtopa1

JGalt said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.
> 
> I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this:
> 
> "racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."
Click to expand...


400000 dead in Syria; 30 in New Zealand. Which will dominate the news more?? Still isn't right of course.



Greg


----------



## Centrista

blackhawk said:


> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting


The shooters praised Donald Trump and right wing anti-Muslim Candace Owens.


----------



## Centrista

gtopa1 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.
> 
> I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this:
> 
> "racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400000 dead in Syria; 30 in New Zealand. Which will dominate the news more?? Still isn't right of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

How many Syrians were killed today?


----------



## theHawk

This is the dream scenario for lefties.  Can’t wait to hear how it’s President Trump’s fault.


----------



## Centrista

theHawk said:


> This is the dream scenario for lefties.  Can’t wait to hear how it’s President Trump’s fault.


Alleged New Zealand Mosque Mass Shooter’s Manifesto Praises Donald Trump As ‘Symbol Of Renewed White Identity’


----------



## Blackrook

The libs are going to masturbate over this shooting, it is literally their wet dream come true.


----------



## impuretrash

Blackrook said:


> The libs are going to masturbate over this shooting, it is literally their wet dream come true.



oh they already are, like vultures on a carcass they're out in force on twitter demanding that everything white men enjoy be banned


----------



## Centrista

Blackrook said:


> The libs are going to masturbate over this shooting, it is literally their wet dream come true.


Right wingers already had multiple orgasms.
Muslims died.


----------



## Centrista

impuretrash said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are going to masturbate over this shooting, it is literally their wet dream come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh they already are, like vultures on a carcass they're out in force on twitter demanding that everything white men like be banned
Click to expand...

You made that up.


----------



## impuretrash

Centrista said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are going to masturbate over this shooting, it is literally their wet dream come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh they already are, like vultures on a carcass they're out in force on twitter demanding that everything white men like be banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made that up.
Click to expand...


Exaggerating a bit maybe


----------



## cnm

skye said:


> well...what can you expect when you have that piece of dirt Jacinda Arden ..who adores that other piece of shit Hillary!
> 
> What's wrong with you all, people from New Zealand??
> 
> voting for that piece of crap Arden as a Prime Minister???


Absolutely.
We deserve right wing terror attacks because of that.


----------



## cnm

JGalt said:


> *"Why did you carry out the attack?*
> 
> Finally, to create conflict between the two ideologies within the United States on the ownership of firearms in order to further the social, cultural, political and racial divide within the United states.


What? By shooting up mosques in Christchurch? Really?


----------



## theHawk

Centrista said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are going to masturbate over this shooting, it is literally their wet dream come true.
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers already had multiple orgasms.
> Muslims died.
Click to expand...


Muslims die from murdering each other every day.  We don’t need to kill them, just let them kill each other and keep them out of civilized countries.


----------



## Blackrook

It's interesting that the town is called Christschurch.  KInd of ironic if you think about it.


----------



## impuretrash

cnm said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why did you carry out the attack?*
> 
> Finally, to create conflict between the two ideologies within the United States on the ownership of firearms in order to further the social, cultural, political and racial divide within the United states.
> 
> 
> 
> What? By shooting up mosques in Christchurch? Really?
Click to expand...


By manipulating the media.


----------



## impuretrash

Blackrook said:


> It's interesting that the town is called Christschurch.  KInd of ironic if you think about it.



Of all the towns for muslims to squat in, it almost seems like they're rubbing it in doesnt it


----------



## Blackrook

The Muslim community finally got a tiny piece of the big shit sandwich it has been forcing us to eat since the 7th century.


----------



## depotoo

There is no mention of any manifesto by NZ news.

Latest 40 dead. Another 20 seriously injured. Another 28 injured.


An Australian police source has named the gunman as Brenton Tarrant from Grafton New South Wales.








Britomart bomb scare: Armed police at Auckland train station


----------



## Blackrook

How did he do it?  I thought they had gun control in New Zealand?  According to our liberal friends, it is impossible to shoot people with a gun when there are gun control laws in place.


----------



## gtopa1

Centrista said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.
> 
> I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this:
> 
> "racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400000 dead in Syria; 30 in New Zealand. Which will dominate the news more?? Still isn't right of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Syrians were killed today?
Click to expand...




> *Time Period * *Pro-government forces * *Anti-government forces * *Civilians * *Grand Total (inc. unidentified)
> 2011*
> *2012*
> *2013* *52,290* killed[25]
> (2013: 30,239)[26] *29,083* killed[25]
> (2013: 18,812)[26] *46,266* killed[27]
> (2013: 22,436)[28] 2011: *7,841* killed[29]
> 2012: *49,294* killed[29]
> 2013: *73,447* killed[29]
> *2014* *25,160* killed *32,726* killed *17,790* killed *76,021* killed[30]
> *2015* *17,686* killed *24,010* killed *13,249* killed *55,219* killed[31]
> *2016* *14,192* killed *21,467* killed *13,617* killed *49,742* killed[32]
> *2017* *8,813 * killed *13,955* killed *10,507* killed *33,425* killed[33]
> *2018* *4,549* killed *8,599* killed *6,482* killed *19,799* killed[34]
> *January 2019* *96* killed *594* killed *188* killed *891* killed[35]
> *February 2019* *107* killed *210* killed *281* killed *610* killed[36]
> _*Total*_ _*122,786*_ killed _*130,434*_ killed _*108,459*_ killed _*365,679*_ killed



Casualties of the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia

Last month 610 died , January 891 killed and you can work it out....probably about 20 to 30. 

Greg


----------



## Blackrook

gtopa1 said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.
> 
> I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this:
> 
> "racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400000 dead in Syria; 30 in New Zealand. Which will dominate the news more?? Still isn't right of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Syrians were killed today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time Period * *Pro-government forces * *Anti-government forces * *Civilians * *Grand Total (inc. unidentified)
> 2011
> 2012
> 2013* *52,290* killed[25]
> (2013: 30,239)[26] *29,083* killed[25]
> (2013: 18,812)[26] *46,266* killed[27]
> (2013: 22,436)[28] 2011: *7,841* killed[29]
> 2012: *49,294* killed[29]
> 2013: *73,447* killed[29]
> *2014* *25,160* killed *32,726* killed *17,790* killed *76,021* killed[30]
> *2015* *17,686* killed *24,010* killed *13,249* killed *55,219* killed[31]
> *2016* *14,192* killed *21,467* killed *13,617* killed *49,742* killed[32]
> *2017* *8,813 * killed *13,955* killed *10,507* killed *33,425* killed[33]
> *2018* *4,549* killed *8,599* killed *6,482* killed *19,799* killed[34]
> *January 2019* *96* killed *594* killed *188* killed *891* killed[35]
> *February 2019* *107* killed *210* killed *281* killed *610* killed[36]
> _*Total*_ _*122,786*_ killed _*130,434*_ killed _*108,459*_ killed _*365,679*_ killed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Casualties of the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia
> 
> Last month 610 died , January 891 killed and you can work it out....probably about 20 to 30.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

The media doesn't report it when brown people kill brown people or black people kill black people.  Only when either killer or victim is white is it a story that the media will report.


----------



## JimBowie1958

depotoo said:


> The gunman stalked the mosque rooms firing repeatedly, stopping several times to re-load.
> 
> He then exited the mosque through the front door - after just under three minutes inside and headed into the street – firing random shots as cars drove past.
> Mosque shooting: Christchurch gunman livestreamed shooting


This is the kind of man that drawing and quartering was designed for.


----------



## LuckyDuck

shockedcanadian said:


> More deranged SOB's killing innocent people.  I have a deep hatred for cowards and these guys are near the top of the list.


Even though they're not Muslims, they clearly took a page from the Islamist playbook, the Koran, which instructs all Muslims to "kill unbelievers where you find them."


----------



## Blackrook

JimBowie1958 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gunman stalked the mosque rooms firing repeatedly, stopping several times to re-load.
> 
> He then exited the mosque through the front door - after just under three minutes inside and headed into the street – firing random shots as cars drove past.
> Mosque shooting: Christchurch gunman livestreamed shooting
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of man that drawing and quartering was designed for.
Click to expand...

Yes, but he will end up in a cushy New Zealand jail cell, and a team of highly trained psychiatrists and psychologists will treat him, and eventually he may even be rehabilitated and allowed to go free.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WillMunny said:


> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.


A lot of innocent people died here, and more will likely die.

And you say 'good'?

Welcome to my ignore list, jack ass.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JGalt said:


> The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.
> 
> I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this:
> 
> "racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."


"Why do White western males hate Muslim women and children so much that they  conduct such massacres?"


----------



## JimBowie1958

Centrista said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The libs are going to masturbate over this shooting, it is literally their wet dream come true.
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers already had multiple orgasms.
> Muslims died.
Click to expand...

More libtard projection  [yawn!]


----------



## JimBowie1958

Blackrook said:


> It's interesting that the town is called Christschurch.  KInd of ironic if you think about it.


Yeah, New Zealand used to be a Christian nation.


----------



## depotoo

8:15pm: Police and the NZ Defence Force carried out a controlled explosion of two bags left in Auckland's Britomart this evening.

It was a precautionary measure and the bags were found to


----------



## impuretrash

Muslims on twitter are milking it for all it's worth, they don't get many chances like this.


----------



## cnm

Blackrook said:


> The Muslim community finally got a tiny piece of the big shit sandwich it has been forcing us to eat since the 7th century.


Hilarity. As though the Allies didn't betray them after WW1. As though Shock and Awe never happened, as though rubble never stopped bouncing in Afghanistan.


----------



## cnm

JimBowie1958 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that the town is called Christschurch.  KInd of ironic if you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, New Zealand used to be a Christian nation.
Click to expand...

When was that?


----------



## cnm

Christchurch would be the centre of white nationalism in NZ. White Power finds a home there.


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim community finally got a tiny piece of the big shit sandwich it has been forcing us to eat since the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarity. As though the Allies didn't betray them after WW1. As though Shock and Awe never happened, as though rubble never stopped bouncing in Afghanistan.
Click to expand...


Go on then. Spin it, for all it's worth.

Your moral equivalence and airs of grievance notwithstanding.


----------



## Dalia

Centrista said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.
> 
> I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this:
> 
> "racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 400000 dead in Syria; 30 in New Zealand. Which will dominate the news more?? Still isn't right of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many Syrians were killed today?
Click to expand...

Do not make amalgam against whites, westerners are not all mass shooters.


----------



## Lysistrata

What is happening in our world? Forty more dead, according to the latest reports. "Thoughts and prayers" are not enough. Who are these people who attack synagogues, mosques, churches, and gun down people as they pray? I cannot help the families of those gunned-down in Pittsburgh or Christchurch,  whose loved ones are not coming home, but can we raise our voices to ask why? Where are these people who would do these things coming from?


----------



## cnm

Australia for one. Don't know about the others yet.


----------



## Mindful

Would be worth taking a look at NZ's gun control laws


----------



## Issa

blackhawk said:


> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting


When I first saw the news I told my wife I can not believe that the kiwis can commit such a atrocity, and it turns out I was right...they were aussies.

I'm sure the cons on here just like the commenters on foxnews website are super happy.


----------



## cnm

Issa said:


> When I first saw the news I told my wife I can not believe that the kiwis can commit such a atrocity, and it turns out I was right...they were aussies.


Don't yet know who the other arrestees are, nor what they did.


----------



## Mindful

Issa said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> When I first saw the news I told my wife I can not believe that the kiwis can commit such a atrocity, and it turns out I was right...they were aussies.
> 
> I'm sure the cons on here just like the commenters on foxnews website are super happy.
Click to expand...


Super happy? Why would they be?

It's not as if Moslems are shooting up Jews in Paris. Which makes cnm super happy.


----------



## Issa

Polishprince said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.
> 
> That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.
Click to expand...

They have one of the lowest gun related crimes and no mass shootings, good try gun lover.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Would be worth taking a look at NZ's gun control laws


Handguns and military style semi automatic rifles effectively banned. Rigorous vetting of licence holders. Self defence is not a valid reason to own a firearm.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> It's not as if Moslems are shooting up Jews in Paris. Which makes cnm super happy.


The Bat is climbing its portable cross of martyrdom once again. One can tell as it's reached the outright lying stage, again. It'll need this to get around the problem of the last tricky nail, again.


----------



## Blackrook

cnm said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim community finally got a tiny piece of the big shit sandwich it has been forcing us to eat since the 7th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarity. As though the Allies didn't betray them after WW1. As though Shock and Awe never happened, as though rubble never stopped bouncing in Afghanistan.
Click to expand...

None of this is the reason.  The reason is you get 72 virgins in paradise if you die while killing infidels.


----------



## JimBowie1958

I feel horrid for the Muslim victims and the survivors that will grieve for their loved ones.

We must not retaliate for perceived injustices with violence.

It only causes a spiral down of violence and grief.


----------



## Blackrook

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be worth taking a look at NZ's gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Handguns and military style semi automatic rifles effectively banned. Rigorous vetting of licence holders. Self defence is not a valid a reason to own a firearm.
Click to expand...

Then this crime did not happen.  According to liberals, it is impossible to obtain a gun if there is gun control.


----------



## cnm

Issa said:


> They have one of the lowest gun related crimes and no mass shootings, good try gun lover.


Well, we had a low rate for a few decades, up until now.


----------



## Blackrook

JimBowie1958 said:


> I feel horrid for the Muslim victims and the survivors that will grieve for their loved ones.
> 
> We must not retaliate for perceived injustices with violence.
> 
> It only causes a spiral down of violence and grief.


No one is advocating that.  This is a small group of men, probably insane, they will send them to a mental hospital and "cure" them.


----------



## Mindful

The perp was already  know on Twitter, for his intentions.

But obviously was not taken seriously enough to have been put on a watch list.


----------



## cnm

Blackrook said:


> None of this is the reason. The reason is you get 72 virgins in paradise if you die while killing infidels.


What on earth are you wibbling about?


----------



## Issa

cnm said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have one of the lowest gun related crimes and no mass shootings, good try gun lover.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we had a low rate for a few decades, up until now.
Click to expand...

Since Al Capone and the mafia era...dude the whole world knows we are a war zone.  We are a joke of a so called civilised nation where thousands get shot and killed.


----------



## cnm

Blackrook said:


> Then this crime did not happen. According to liberals, it is impossible to obtain a gun if there is gun control.


Jesus.


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as if Moslems are shooting up Jews in Paris. Which makes cnm super happy.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bat is climbing its portable cross of martyrdom once again. One can tell as it's reached the outright lying stage, again. It'll need this to get around the problem of the last tricky nail, again.
Click to expand...


Couldn't you try to leave your dirty washing behind in the sewer, where it belongs?

It's extraordinary how the mere mention of Jews gets your J Derangement Syndrome going.


----------



## cnm

Issa said:


> dude the whole world knows we are a war zone.


In NZ? Does my location show on your device?


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> Couldn't you try to leave your dirty washing behind in the sewer, where it belongs?


I love the way Bats ignore who hung it out first. Their best quality.


----------



## Mindful

cnm said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you try to leave your dirty washing behind in the sewer, where it belongs?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way Bats ignore who hung it out first. Their best quality.
Click to expand...


You're losing it, big time.

That you have to do this here, of all places.

But of course, the residents are not familiar with your....er....'ways'.


----------



## cnm

Mindful said:


> That you have to do this here, of all places.


Where on earth do you think you posted this?


Mindful said:


> It's not as if Moslems are shooting up Jews in Paris. Which makes cnm super happy.


Some other thread?


----------



## cnm

Oh, you're hitting the Bourbon. Ok, I always forget about that as I rarely drink.


----------



## Mindful

Can't you keep this crap where it belongs, sheepdip?


----------



## Issa

I call on the FBI to check this site and also foxnews comment section, there are lot of potential white supremacist terrorists....calling for killing and harming others.


----------



## SweetSue92

Well this is a horrid shame, people being shot in a house of worship. Simply awful. 

Then I think what Must Not Be Thought. Islam "invading" New Zealand, a previously Christian nation, right? But not really, because the Christians took it over from Indigenous people. But of course no one really cares about THAT, not when you have America to harp on.

So other than for the people who actually died or will suffer loss, this makes me have one big old shrug for the unaffected folks of NZ. Because America will care, but the folks of NZ will go right back to being derisive toward America for the very same sins NZ bears. So sorry, NZ, "my give a damn's busted"--again, other than for the people who will suffer directly.


----------



## SweetSue92

Issa said:


> I call on the FBI to check this site and also foxnews comment section, there are lot of potential white supremacist terrorists....calling for killing and harming others.



Was that like the Batman signal or what?? "I call on the FBI..." and what, they will appear? 

Are you okay?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Blackrook said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel horrid for the Muslim victims and the survivors that will grieve for their loved ones.
> 
> We must not retaliate for perceived injustices with violence.
> 
> It only causes a spiral down of violence and grief.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is advocating that.  This is a small group of men, probably insane, they will send them to a mental hospital and "cure" them.
Click to expand...

Oh, I agree that no one HERE is advocating that, at least that I dont have on ignore, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Blackrook said:


> Then this crime did not happen.  According to liberals, it is impossible to obtain a gun if there is gun control.



Reality and Liberalism rarely intersect.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> So sorry, NZ, "my give a damn's busted"--again, other than for the people who will suffer directly.


I'm devastated.


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> New Zealand, a previously Christian nation, right?


When was that?


----------



## SweetSue92

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, NZ, "my give a damn's busted"--again, other than for the people who will suffer directly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm devastated.
Click to expand...


Short-sighted foreigners never really did think through what the opening of the WWW--and the spilling of their anti-American bile--would do for them. But then, they rarely think ahead. 

Ah well, que sera, sera


----------



## gtopa1

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand, a previously Christian nation, right?
> 
> 
> 
> When was that?
Click to expand...

When they used to eat them. Wasn't that long ago.

Greg


----------



## Snouter

JimBowie1958 said:


> "Why do White western males hate Muslim women and children so much that they  conduct such massacres?"



Just a wild guess, that Brown and Black Muslims hate White Westerners and rape their women and kill their men any chance they get?  Am I close?


----------



## cnm

SweetSue92 said:


> Short-sighted foreigners never really did think through what the opening of the WWW--and the spilling of their anti-American bile--would do for them. But then, they rarely think ahead.


I have to admit I never thought a crazed Aussie - but I repeat myself - would shoot up a couple of mosques in NZ in order to affect matters in the US. You're quite right.


----------



## gtopa1

cnm said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short-sighted foreigners never really did think through what the opening of the WWW--and the spilling of their anti-American bile--would do for them. But then, they rarely think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit I never thought a crazed Aussie - but I repeat myself - would shoot up a couple of mosques in NZ in order to affect matters in the US. You're quite right.
Click to expand...

That Aussie wasn't "crazed"...they were EVIL!!!

Greg


----------



## Toro

WillMunny said:


> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.



You’re a piece of shit.


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## gtopa1

Toro said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm....irrational responses often get out there after a massacre of this type when the usual flow is the other way. It is sad but understandable. I wouldn't write off a person for speaking too hastily. But yes; it is the old "
eye for an eye". Often associated with shocked reactions.

Greg


----------



## 2aguy

Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....

And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?

And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...

Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates


*Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


----------



## LoneLaugher

You rock!


----------



## 2aguy

The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques. The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....



It actually wasn't "a shooter", it was multiple shooters and a coordinated attack.  But don't let that stop you. 



2aguy said:


> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...



Hey, personally I WISH we could drag the bodies from one of your "Second Amendment Celebrations" to a camera. I would like to make sure every time Ollie North or Frothy LaPeire started screaming about "Second Amendment Rights", we would show GRAPHIC autopsy photos of kids killed in a theater or a school. 

Instead, we sanitize the whole thing and wonder why crazies like DaleSmith can get on here and say that mass shootings are false flags.


----------



## Mac1958

Another terrorist attack, fueled by the rage created by those who have a vested professional interest in keeping us angry and separated.


----------



## Polishprince

gtopa1 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short-sighted foreigners never really did think through what the opening of the WWW--and the spilling of their anti-American bile--would do for them. But then, they rarely think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit I never thought a crazed Aussie - but I repeat myself - would shoot up a couple of mosques in NZ in order to affect matters in the US. You're quite right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Aussie wasn't "crazed"...they were EVIL!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



But he was armed, and that the point, even though Australia has one of the most gunophobic regimes on the planet.   

Shows the pointlessness of Draconian Style gun control- allows people to commit shootings without worrying about being shot back at.


----------



## 2aguy

Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......

another gun free zone tragedy.....


----------



## gtopa1

Mac1958 said:


> Another terrorist attack, fueled by the rage created by those who have a vested professional interest in keeping us angry and separated.



Maybe, but also by an evil piece of scum!!

Greg


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......



Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques. The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually wasn't "a shooter", it was multiple shooters and a coordinated attack.  But don't let that stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, personally I WISH we could drag the bodies from one of your "Second Amendment Celebrations" to a camera. I would like to make sure every time Ollie North or Frothy LaPeire started screaming about "Second Amendment Rights", we would show GRAPHIC autopsy photos of kids killed in a theater or a school.
> 
> Instead, we sanitize the whole thing and wonder why crazies like DaleSmith can get on here and say that mass shootings are false flags.
Click to expand...



twit...had someone been armed, they could have stopped the shooter.....but no, you prefer the killers to be the only ones armed.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....



Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
Click to expand...



Yep, even worse........complete failure of gun control and a complete failure of gun free zones to keep people safe...on an island, with gun control.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> twit...had someone been armed, they could have stopped the shooter.....but no, you prefer the killers to be the only ones armed.



No, I prefer nobody be armed, because people like you who fantasize about shooting people all day genuinely scare me.


----------



## gtopa1

Polishprince said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short-sighted foreigners never really did think through what the opening of the WWW--and the spilling of their anti-American bile--would do for them. But then, they rarely think ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit I never thought a crazed Aussie - but I repeat myself - would shoot up a couple of mosques in NZ in order to affect matters in the US. You're quite right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Aussie wasn't "crazed"...they were EVIL!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But he was armed, and that the point, even though Australia has one of the most gunophobic regimes on the planet.
> 
> Shows the pointlessness of Draconian Style gun control- allows people to commit shootings without worrying about being shot back at.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to speculate on the nuts and bolts of the case; I'll leave that until AFTER the facts are all in. But it occurred in NZ. Details of the shooter are sketchy but that the scum was evil is NOT in dispute.

Greg


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
Click to expand...



Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.



Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.  

Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....


----------



## Polishprince

gtopa1 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another terrorist attack, fueled by the rage created by those who have a vested professional interest in keeping us angry and separated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but also by an evil piece of scum!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



Perhaps, but both sides have some responsibility here however.    Islamonazi terrorists in Gaza had just attacked the children of Israel earlier in the evening.   Live by the scimitar,  die by the scimitar.     It would be great if they ayatollahs  and imams of islam would go on an apology tour to ask for forgiveness for their acts of the past from their invasion of Spain in 711, sacking of Constantinople in 1453 up to the present day.  It would certainly eliminate a lot of anger.


----------



## LoneLaugher

This forum has rules that discourage duplicate threads. The OP should follow the fucking rules.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## JoeB131

LoneLaugher said:


> This forum has rules that discourage duplicate threads. The OP should follow the fucking rules.



Naw, man, whenever there is a mass shooting, it's like the Bat Signal for 2AGuy.


----------



## JoeB131

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> View attachment 250328



Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.  

They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.  

As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed


----------



## Penelope

Do you have the same reaction when mass shootings happen in the US?


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques. The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually wasn't "a shooter", it was multiple shooters and a coordinated attack.  But don't let that stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, personally I WISH we could drag the bodies from one of your "Second Amendment Celebrations" to a camera. I would like to make sure every time Ollie North or Frothy LaPeire started screaming about "Second Amendment Rights", we would show GRAPHIC autopsy photos of kids killed in a theater or a school.
> 
> Instead, we sanitize the whole thing and wonder why crazies like DaleSmith can get on here and say that mass shootings are false flags.
Click to expand...

But they still used guns 

I thought gun control was supposed to stop things like this


----------



## Weatherman2020

Only thing better than gun free zones for terrorists is gun free nations.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Toro said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a piece of shit.
Click to expand...

agreed


----------



## harmonica

.......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*

..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
Click to expand...

links?


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??


There are more things in heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lol.  Right on cue, CNN is blaming Fox and POTUS for attack. Funny stuff

-Geaux


----------



## Polishprince

Geaux4it said:


> Lol.  Right on cue, CNN is blaming Fox and POTUS for attack. Funny stuff
> 
> -Geaux




CNN is a parody of themselves nowadays.  They are competing not so much against Fox, but more with Comedy Central in 2019.


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> But they still used guns
> 
> I thought gun control was supposed to stop things like this



Well, this is why you shouldn't try thinking... you'll obviously hurt yourself. 

Gun laws in New Zealand.. While they aren't the crazy we have in the US, it's still fairly easy to get a gun... 

https://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/new-zealand



harmonica said:


> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??



Naw, 2A wants to have a gun, no matter what, and he doesn't want anyone to question his suitability to have a gun, ever.


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things under heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
Click to expand...

......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
..please explain....
what else *A*ffects murder rates?


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> There are more things in heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.



Okay, but funny thing.... 

the looser the gun laws, in either terms of laws or actual enforcement, the higher the murder rate... The stricter they are, the lower the murder rate.


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they still used guns
> 
> I thought gun control was supposed to stop things like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is why you shouldn't try thinking... you'll obviously hurt yourself.
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand.. While they aren't the crazy we have in the US, it's still fairly easy to get a gun...
> 
> https://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/new-zealand
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, 2A wants to have a gun, no matter what, and he doesn't want anyone to question his suitability to have a gun, ever.
Click to expand...

Dead link from the brain dead


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things under heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
> ..please explain....
> what else *A*ffects murder rates?
Click to expand...


You do know that we are different from France, Japan etc don't you?

There are many factors that affect murder rates besides gun laws

That you see gun laws as a panacea for murder illustrates your simplistic thinking

Many states with lax gun laws have murder rates as low as the UK


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things in heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but funny thing....
> 
> the looser the gun laws, in either terms of laws or actual enforcement, the higher the murder rate... The stricter they are, the lower the murder rate.
Click to expand...


We agree that we do not punish people who commit crimes with guns harshly enough then.

Preventing people who will never commit a murder ( which is the vast majority of people) from getting guns will not lower the murder rate


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> Dead link from the brain dead



If you click on the link, you'd find that NZ averages about 45 homicides a year, and only 8 of those with guns...


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> We agree that we do not punish people who commit crimes with guns harshly enough then.



We lock up 2 million people... we are punishing people just fine... what we aren't doing is eliminating the underlying causes- poverty and the easy access to guns.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
Click to expand...

My church around 5% will be carrying during worship.  Only a matter of time for one of your terrorist loving whackos to walk in and start shooting.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Many many questions must be asked, as with ALL terror attacks by radicals, how did they become radicalized?

Most if not all of these pukes are missing a few screws.  Was there a broader network of hate?  Did he answer to someone else, anyone in his ear pushing radicalized ideas to murder others?

I've heard Owens too,  so have millions of people, I've certainly never heard her talk about murder, she's been the victim of chants and verbal abuse by the alt-left herself.  I will say, she isn't really my cup of tea, not enough for me to follow her on twitter, but many of my followers retweet her and she isn't a radical, just outspoken.  There are plenty of left and right wingers with sandpaper, that's America great, free speech.

Australia is going to have to explain to NZ authorities how this guy was this extreme, explain his background, explain their own intel services activities.  How many were arrested?  Who were they in contact with?

There is no way this guy just fell out of his home and decided to do this.  This was percolating for some time. * How did he gain such access to all these guns in NZ?
*
All of these questions must be answered


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that we do not punish people who commit crimes with guns harshly enough then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lock up 2 million people... we are punishing people just fine... what we aren't doing is eliminating the underlying causes- poverty and the easy access to guns.
Click to expand...

Poverty causes crime!  So Trump and everyone else in politics being millionaires means they never commit crimes!

Dumbass.


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that we do not punish people who commit crimes with guns harshly enough then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lock up 2 million people... we are punishing people just fine... what we aren't doing is eliminating the underlying causes- poverty and the easy access to guns.
Click to expand...


We lock up people for nonviolent crimes

So no we don't lock up people just fine


----------



## candycorn

LoneLaugher said:


> You rock!



It is strange how 2aguy celebrates deaths almost weekly.  He's probably the sickest person on this board.


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dead link from the brain dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the link, you'd find that NZ averages about 45 homicides a year, and only 8 of those with guns...
Click to expand...

I did and it was dead.

It probably is some malware infected site my firewall is blocking


----------



## Jitss617

Learn to assimilate Muslims lol


----------



## Geaux4it

NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation. 

-Geaux


----------



## Polishprince

shockedcanadian said:


> There is no way this guy just fell out of his home and decided to do this.  This was percolating for some time. * How did he gain such access to all these guns in NZ?
> *
> All of these questions must be answered




Easy question with an easy answer.   Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons, only law abiders and the suspect here was not a law abider.      Probably met someone in a barroom or a back alley- did no background checks- and just sold it to him.

The Black Market folks ignore all the niceties of regulation and such, and will sell to anyone who has the money, no questions asked.


----------



## Jitss617

This is what happens when we promote diversity and not unity


----------



## sealybobo

blackhawk said:


> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting


Extreme right wing supremicist did it of course


----------



## sealybobo

Geaux4it said:


> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux


Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?


----------



## Polishprince

shockedcanadian said:


> Many many questions must be asked, as with ALL terror attacks by radicals, how did they become radicalized?
> 
> Most if not all of these pukes are missing a few screws.  Was there a broader network of hate?  Did he answer to someone else, anyone in his ear pushing radicalized ideas to murder others?
> 
> I've heard Owens too,  so have millions of people, I've certainly never heard her talk about murder, she's been the victim of chants and verbal abuse by the alt-left.  Australia is going to have to explain to NZ authorities how this guy was this extreme, explain his background, explain their own intel services activities.  How many were arrested?  Who were they in contact with?
> 
> There is no way this guy just fell out of his home and decided to do this.  This was percolating for some time. * How did he gain such access to all these guns in NZ?
> *
> All of these questions must be answered




How would the Australian government know why this guy was so extreme?  Australia isn't a totalitarian state that keeps that close of an eye on all of its subjects.


----------



## sealybobo

skye said:


> well...what can you expect when you have that piece of dirt Jacinda  Arden  ..who adores  that other piece of shit Hillary!
> 
> What's wrong with you all, people from New Zealand??
> 
> voting for  that piece of crap  Arden as a Prime Minister???
> 
> WAKEY UP !!!! all of you New Zealanders!


So if we win elections you right wing extremists can’t take it?

Your stupidity is starting to overshadow your good looks


----------



## Polishprince

sealybobo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
Click to expand...



In Vegas, the question was how did the alleged shooting get all of those weapons up to the room without the casino security noticing.   In a place like Mandalay Bay, they have cameras everywhere to protect their bankroll.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.
> 
> That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.
Click to expand...

No one ever shoots back here in America either. Very rare


----------



## shockedcanadian

Polishprince said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way this guy just fell out of his home and decided to do this.  This was percolating for some time. * How did he gain such access to all these guns in NZ?
> *
> All of these questions must be answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy question with an easy answer.   Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons, only law abiders and the suspect here was not a law abider.      Probably met someone in a barroom or a back alley- did no background checks- and just sold it to him.
> 
> The Black Market folks ignore all the niceties of regulation and such, and will sell to anyone who has the money, no questions asked.
Click to expand...



Yes I agree, but with such weapon sales there must be a trail somewhere.


----------



## Polishprince

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.
> 
> That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one ever shoots back here in America either. Very rare
Click to expand...



In America, the shooters almost always choose "Gun Free" zones for their dirty work.   None of the students or teachers at Sandy Hook, example given, were armed.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Vegas, the question was how did the alleged shooting get all of those weapons up to the room without the casino security noticing.   In a place like Mandalay Bay, they have cameras everywhere to protect their bankroll.
Click to expand...

I worked at a hotel. I was a bellman. If a businessman came in and told me he was a gun salesman and needed me to take all his stuff up to a room and handed me a $20, I would take all his shit up and not think twice.

We live in a free country right? Guns are legal right?


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
Click to expand...

If what you said was true then half the people would be dead in our nation. You rule. You just do not understand the results. Why has utopia not been achieved after all of this social engineering? The people who push it must believe it themselves. They must be really part of the so called revolution. They don't.  They live high off the hog while promoting the things they don't want the peasants to do. Will Nancy give up most of her stolen wealth for the cause?


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> It actually wasn't "a shooter", it was multiple shooters and a coordinated attack. But don't let that stop you.



Heh, don't let the fact that it was still a shooting stop you either, Joe. Lovely dodge.

Gun control as you see it is useless. People will always find a way around it.


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
Click to expand...

Yeah, why did that Vegas gun nut select Trump loving conservatives?


----------



## JimH52

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.



Well...if trump keeps encouraging violence this may happen here.

Can you remember a president....a real president who speaks of the
 Police and Military rising up if ....he doesn't get his way.

White fear is going to cause more killing to control people of color.  Sounds like this guy was worrying about his country going dark....


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.
> 
> That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one ever shoots back here in America either. Very rare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In America, the shooters almost always choose "Gun Free" zones for their dirty work.   None of the students or teachers at Sandy Hook, example given, were armed.
Click to expand...

What if one day someone shoots up a police station?

Give me an example of a place you would consider NOT a gun free zone.

I don’t think these shooters think about that. If I went into a church with bad intentions I would expect people inside have guns now. If they don’t they are stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why did that Vegas gun nut select Trump loving conservatives?
Click to expand...

Great question. Why do most blacks commit crimes against other blacks?


----------



## sealybobo

The Vegas shooter could have shot up a black concert the night before.


----------



## Polishprince

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why did that Vegas gun nut select Trump loving conservatives?
Click to expand...


The Pittsburgh synagogue shooter  shot up the Jewish temple because of his violent hatred for President Trump. Yet, CNN and the other anti-Trump propagandists have taken no responsibility for creating that air of ill will.   Although in Pittsburgh less than a dozen people where whacked, in Christchurch today, there were 4 dozen victims.  The reason is that Pennsylvania has less extreme gun control than New Zealand.


----------



## Jitss617

Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment


----------



## Marion Morrison

Wow, the leftism got so bad they had to strike out at religion.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why did that Vegas gun nut select Trump loving conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pittsburgh synagogue shooter  shot up the Jewish temple because of his violent hatred for President Trump. Yet, CNN and the other anti-Trump propagandists have taken no responsibility for creating that air of ill will.   Although in Pittsburgh less than a dozen people where whacked, in Christchurch today, there were 4 dozen victims.  The reason is that Pennsylvania has less extreme gun control than New Zealand.
Click to expand...

How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?

How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?

Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> No, *I prefer nobody be armed*, because people like you who fantasize about shooting people all day genuinely scare me.



Reveal your true fascist nature, why don't you? Do you realize that every oppressive dictator in recent history preferred that their people be unarmed? Do you realize the result of that disarmament? Mass murder. Ruthless oppression. Genocide. Ethnic cleansing. The elimination of equality in all its forms. Free thought? Forget it.

Even if you took all the weapons humanity had at its disposal away, it would still find a way to kill and murder. People would still find away to kill other people.

Like I said, controlling what weapons people own or how they own them is useless. If a man kills another with his bare hands, what will you do? Tell people to cut their hands off?

The fact you want absolute control over who is armed and who isn't is what scares me. It scares me just as much as your preconceived notion that anyone who supports gun rights are trigger happy maniacs does you.


----------



## sealybobo

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why did that Vegas gun nut select Trump loving conservatives?
Click to expand...

If he shot up a rap concert you still wouldnt accept him as one of yours.

We don’t hate jews the alt right does.

If it sounds like a duck and walks like a duck...

Loved guns, white, had money, male. Sounds like a con to me


----------



## Polishprince

sealybobo said:


> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.




The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

A mass shooting directed toward that religion for a change. Who would have thought this wasnt in the cards?  Islam needs to stop its zealotry.


----------



## Geaux4it

Yep, CNN is showing outrage. Rhetoric from the right triggered the shooting. However, a whacko shooting up Congessman at a baseball game had no political motivation. CNN is entertaining me greatly this morning 

-Geaux


----------



## MAGAman

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
Click to expand...

That changes nothing regarding the failure of Fascist gun bans to protect citizens.


----------



## August West

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


I`m not surprised that you`re the first one to spike the ball and high five after another mass murder. Good job, have a cookie.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
Click to expand...

Yea well he and republicans have to accept responsibility for ramping up the rhetoric.

Like when bill o Reilly called dr tiller the baby killer and then dr tiller got murdered soon after.


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.
> 
> Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....
Click to expand...


Ha. Your argument is worthless.

Gun laws don't react dynamically. They sit there in a server or printed in books collecting dust while shootings with guns continue to happen.

No, you don't want anyone to be armed. You would much rather the burglar and the rapist have his way than for the victim to defend themselves with deadly force.

That kind of naivete gets people killed, Joe.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that we do not punish people who commit crimes with guns harshly enough then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lock up 2 million people... we are punishing people just fine... what we aren't doing is eliminating the underlying causes- poverty and the easy access to guns.
Click to expand...

Extreme feminism and extreme gay agendas has played its role in this.


----------



## mdk

All these dead bodies in a nation with gun control must be like Christmas and Thanksgiving combined for 2aguy. Creepy ghouls.


----------



## Jitss617

This man protected his homeland


----------



## Geaux4it

Now CNN is slamming Trumps statement for not calling it an attack on Islam? Were they as outraged when Obama called Ft Hood workplace violence?

-Geaux


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Gun control laws don't work because people will break those laws even tho these laws are on the books...I say do away with all gun control laws....

Murder is also a law that people break, even tho those laws are on the books too.....but well, its complicated....


----------



## Polishprince

Geaux4it said:


> Now CNN is slamming Trumps statement for not calling it an attack on Islam? Were they as outraged when Obama called Ft Hood workplace violence?
> 
> -Geaux




The bodies aren't even cold yet, how can anyone rightfully speculate what the motivations are?

I remember the homosexual hangout that was attacked in Florida a year or so ago.  The media made it seem as if it was "homophobic", but in reality it was just a terror attack against our Freedom.Islamonazis hate the idea of Americans exercising our freedoms.  At the Pulse joint, it was Americans exercising our right to take it in the ass if we so desire.


----------



## blackhawk

Centrista said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters praised Donald Trump and right wing anti-Muslim Candace Owens.
Click to expand...

So what the guy that did the shooting of Republicans at the congressional baseball practice a few years ago was a Bernie Sanders supporter. The people a shooter happens to support have nothing to do with their actions.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well he and republicans have to accept responsibility for ramping up the rhetoric.
> 
> Like when bill o Reilly called dr tiller the baby killer and then dr tiller got murdered soon after.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but progressives are not innocent. Labelling everything you disagree with hate, trying to deplatform anyone you disagree with. Preventing speakers from even speaking because you disagree with their politics. 

Your side doesn't believe the other side should even exist, or have a right to be heard.


----------



## MAGAman

JoeB131 said:


> We lock up 2 million people... we are punishing people just fine... what we aren't doing is eliminating the underlying causes- poverty and the easy access to guns.


Neither Poverty nor Liberty cause crimes.

Immorality causes crimes.

Can you be shocked that people governed by those that think innocent children have no right to life carry that belief to thinking adults don't either?


----------



## OldLady

Geaux4it said:


> Lol.  Right on cue, CNN is blaming Fox and POTUS for attack. Funny stuff
> 
> -Geaux


This is not amusing.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

JoeB131 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
Click to expand...


Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...


----------



## Polishprince

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Right on cue, CNN is blaming Fox and POTUS for attack. Funny stuff
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> This is not amusing.
Click to expand...



Its amusing because its so predictable. Stevie Wonder could have seen what would happen next


----------



## Penelope

Jitss617 said:


> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment



What do you consider our nations? We have the National Guard now.


----------



## August West

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...
Click to expand...

Is Texas safer than Canada, the UK, Germany, Japan, etc.? FYI Canada is about 24% minorities so you can put a lid on that "Chicago" shit. It`s the guns.


----------



## Toronado3800

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.



Hey, post the overall murder rate in gun control countries, otherwise you support grounding all air travel because of one crash.


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


I just knew before I got up this morning that the gun ghoul would be on top of this story.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> No, I prefer nobody be armed, because people like you who fantasize about shooting people all day genuinely scare me.



Oh, that should be simple.....
Just pass a law saying that *no one* can have a gun.....problem solved

(And if that doesn't work, just pass a few thousand more....you know, until criminals abide by the law)


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> No, I prefer nobody be armed, because people like you who fantasize about shooting people all day genuinely scare me.



Your labeling those wanting to DEFEND themselves as "fantasizing about shooting up people", or exercising their CONSTITUTIONAL rights as "nuts" should genuinely scare ALL rational, freedom loving people.

Gun control madness only tells people who would never harm another, not to do so.  Pointless.   Criminals and terrorists will ALWAYS have weapons no matter what.

You are the freak.  You are the lunatic.


----------



## Jitss617

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you consider our nations? We have the National Guard now.
Click to expand...

By foreigners that don’t respect our ways


----------



## MAGAman

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you consider our nations? We have the National Guard now.
Click to expand...

The National Guard does not delete the Bill of Rights.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just knew before I got up this morning that the gun ghoul would be on top of this story.
Click to expand...


Lol, someone who supports late term abortion should not be lecturing anyone about who is or isn't a ghoul.

Go find a mirror. A strong one. Because you are as hypocritical on the issue of life as they come. You wish to preserve life by taking the right of others to preserve theirs away. You want to take life by giving the female species an unrestricted right to have abortions in any stage of development. That also speaks ill of how you care for the children who have died as a result of gun violence, and those who died in poverty.

It tells me you don't give a damn. Do you really care about protecting the populace against gun violence? I question your passion.


----------



## depotoo

The rhetoric was started by the left and continues.  Do you have an honest bone in your body?  





sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well he and republicans have to accept responsibility for ramping up the rhetoric.
> 
> Like when bill o Reilly called dr tiller the baby killer and then dr tiller got murdered soon after.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Key points: Police confirm there are 49 people dead in the attack, 41 people were killed in the Deans Ave mosque, with seven killed at the Linwood mosque.

Another person died in hospital.

A 28-year-old man has been charged with murder and is due to appear in the Christchurch District Court tomorrow morning.

Two others remain in custody.

Another person was arrested earlier today however that was not related to these events.

The number of those being treated in hospital has been updated to 48 people.


----------



## bodecea

candycorn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how 2aguy celebrates deaths almost weekly.  He's probably the sickest person on this board.
Click to expand...

The point is...he CAN celebrate deaths weekly.


----------



## cnm

Polishprince said:


> But he was armed, and that the point, even though Australia has one of the most gunophobic regimes on the planet.


Polish comprehension at its best.


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> Learn to assimilate Muslims lol


Blaming the victims....very CRC unless it's one of your own.


----------



## MAGAman

bodecea said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how 2aguy celebrates deaths almost weekly.  He's probably the sickest person on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is...he CAN celebrate deaths weekly.
Click to expand...

You should go to your local Abortionist and see if he's not smiling when he runs the credit card.


----------



## hunarcy

2aguy said:


> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......



Oh no, he was an anti-immigrant white supremacist.  I've heard that ALL morning.


----------



## cnm

shockedcanadian said:


> Yes I agree, but with such weapon sales there must be a trail somewhere.


AR derivatives are available legally here, whether or not he obtained it legally, which I doubt. Large capacity magazines are more restricted.


----------



## cnm

sealybobo said:


> No one ever shoots back here in America either. Very rare


I've seen no mention of anyone at Vegas shooting back.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to assimilate Muslims lol
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the victims....very CRC unless it's one of your own.
Click to expand...

Crc??


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.
> 
> That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.
Click to expand...


You are one SICK motherfucker.

Why the FUCK would anybody be bringing GUNS into a house of worship?

IDIOT.


----------



## cnm

Jitss617 said:


> This man protected his homeland


What? He protected Australia by shooting New Zealanders in New Zealand? 

Oh well, deplorable illogic will always be with us I guess.


----------



## otto105

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.



Apparently they have white nationalists terrorists in New Zealand.

And no laws against military style firearms owned by white racists.


----------



## cnm

Polishprince said:


> The bodies aren't even cold yet, how can anyone rightfully speculate what the motivations are?


Because the shooter published his manifesto online.


----------



## TemplarKormac

MAGAman said:


> Can you be shocked that people governed by those that think innocent children have no right to life carry that belief to thinking adults don't either?



Holy crap!

That is the best question I've read all day.


----------



## Rustic

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


Yep, According to progressives more frivolous gun control laws means that will end all violent behavior like this… Guaranteed


----------



## cnm

_He declared that he supports Trump as a “symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose” in the document titled The Great Replacement.
https://thewashingtontime.com_​


----------



## TemplarKormac

mdk said:


> All these dead bodies in a nation with gun control must be like Christmas and Thanksgiving combined for 2aguy. Creepy ghouls.



Not simply confined to him, though. Happens both ways. Never let a good crisis go to waste...

As the old saying goes.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just knew before I got up this morning that the gun ghoul would be on top of this story.
Click to expand...

Buy more guns and ammo... Making America great


----------



## depotoo

Christchurch mosque shooting: Linwood mosque 'hero' tackled gunman, grabbed weapon
Just around the entrance door there were elderly people sitting there praying and he just started shooting at them."

Mazharuddin said the shooter was wearing protective gear and firing wildly.

A man from inside the mosque then tried to tackle the gunman.

"The young guy who usually takes care of the mosque ... he saw an opportunity and pounced on [the gunman] and took his gun," Mazharuddin said.

"The hero tried to chase and he couldn't find the trigger in the gun ... he ran behind him but there were people waiting for him in the car and he fled."


----------



## TemplarKormac

bodecea said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how 2aguy celebrates deaths almost weekly.  He's probably the sickest person on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is...he CAN celebrate deaths weekly.
Click to expand...


Says someone who celebrates death daily, so long as it gives a woman her so called "right to choose".

Nope, no double standard there.


----------



## JimH52

JimH52 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...if trump keeps encouraging violence this may happen here.
> 
> Can you remember a president....a real president who speaks of the
> Police and Military rising up if ....he doesn't get his way.
> 
> White fear is going to cause more killing to control people of color.  Sounds like this guy was worrying about his country going dark....
Click to expand...


Just another white supremacist attaching dark people....


----------



## Rustic

JimH52 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...if trump keeps encouraging violence this may happen here.
> 
> Can you remember a president....a real president who speaks of the
> Police and Military rising up if ....he doesn't get his way.
> 
> White fear is going to cause more killing to control people of color.  Sounds like this guy was worrying about his country going dark....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another white supremacist attaching dark people....
Click to expand...

Only fools looking at everything to race and gender


----------



## danielpalos

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


Muster the Militia!


----------



## M14 Shooter

Why do we see fewer mass shootings in Australia and New Zealand?
Whatever the reason, it isn't their gun laws.


----------



## Jitss617

cnm said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This man protected his homeland
> 
> 
> 
> What? He protected Australia by shooting New Zealanders in New Zealand?
> 
> Oh well, deplorable illogic will always be with us I guess.
Click to expand...

What if I go to  Afghanistan with the American flag I stick it in the sand and I say this is my country now motherfuckers  What would happen to me?


----------



## MAGAman

hunarcy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, he was an anti-immigrant white supremacist.  I've heard that ALL morning.
Click to expand...

Head that from

1. The murderer
or
2. The MSM spin-artists



I'm surprised CNN hasn't photoshopped a MAGA hat on his head yet.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one ever shoots back here in America either. Very rare
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen no mention of anyone at Vegas shooting back.
Click to expand...

Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## Jitss617

What would happen to an American if they went to Afghanistan stuck the American flag in the sand and said this is my country now motherfuckers ?


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques. The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually wasn't "a shooter", it was multiple shooters and a coordinated attack.  But don't let that stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, personally I WISH we could drag the bodies from one of your "Second Amendment Celebrations" to a camera. I would like to make sure every time Ollie North or Frothy LaPeire started screaming about "Second Amendment Rights", we would show GRAPHIC autopsy photos of kids killed in a theater or a school.
> 
> Instead, we sanitize the whole thing and wonder why crazies like DaleSmith can get on here and say that mass shootings are false flags.
Click to expand...



gun grabbing is ghey.....thank God a fringe sentiment in America!. But continue to take bows for the side of the oddballs.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Vegas, the question was how did the alleged shooting get all of those weapons up to the room without the casino security noticing.   In a place like Mandalay Bay, they have cameras everywhere to protect their bankroll.
Click to expand...

And the answer?
Luggage.   The bellhops took all of it up for him.


----------



## danielpalos

Don't grab guns, grab gun lovers and regulate them well!


----------



## Toro

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> twit...had someone been armed, they could have stopped the shooter.....but no, you prefer the killers to be the only ones armed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I prefer nobody be armed, because people like you who fantasize about shooting people all day genuinely scare me.
Click to expand...


here ya go s0n............


*https://www.range365.com/gun-fear-and-how-to-deal-with-it*


----------



## M14 Shooter

I cannot begin to guess how many times I have said the reason Oz and NZ do not have mass shootings has nothing to do with their laws.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> Why do we see fewer mass shootings in Australia and New Zealand?
> Whatever the reason, it isn't their gun laws.


Why do we see more mass shootings in the US? Because of their gun laws.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## cnm

Jitss617 said:


> What if I go to Afghanistan with the American flag I stick it in the sand and I say this is my country now motherfuckers What would happen to me?


What the *fuck* does that have to do with an Australian shooting New Zealanders in New Zealand?


----------



## M14 Shooter

candycorn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rock!
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how 2aguy celebrates deaths almost weekly.  He's probably the sickest person on this board.
Click to expand...

Says she to takes great joy in standing on dead bodies and bathing in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.


----------



## JimH52

Rustic said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...if trump keeps encouraging violence this may happen here.
> 
> Can you remember a president....a real president who speaks of the
> Police and Military rising up if ....he doesn't get his way.
> 
> White fear is going to cause more killing to control people of color.  Sounds like this guy was worrying about his country going dark....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another white supremacist attaching dark people....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools looking at everything to race and gender
Click to expand...


The police have proof race was the reason for shooting....trump is also attempting to slow the immigration of dark people....but without the guns....unless of course he has to get the police....military....or bikers involved.  Then....well....the second amendment people will need to be involved....just another so called presidential threat.

DO IT MY WAY OR ELSE!


----------



## skookerasbil

Hey Joe B........I see you hit the six digit mark for posts ( actually, well past it ). Congratulations.

Have you taken my advice and given Zoloft or Lexipro a shot?


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> Why do you suppose that is?


Because it's very rare for anyone to shoot back in America. Remember that protest, in Texas was it, escorted by militia or whatever? None of them fired a shot when the protest was fired on.


----------



## cnm

the great replacement 

Christchurch shooter's manifesto.


----------



## Fang

I turned on CNN this morning to see what happened. Within 5 seconds they were blaming this on President Trump. I had to turn to FoxNews to get the details without the political bias. Absolutely stunning and disgusting. I can never vote for another Democrat - ever.


----------



## M14 Shooter

JimH52 said:


> The police have proof race was the reason for shooting....trump is also attempting to slow the immigration of dark people....but without the guns....unless of course he has to get the police....military....or bikers involved.  Then....well....the second amendment people will need to be involved....just another so called presidential threat.
> DO IT MY WAY OR ELSE!


This post makes less sense than usual.
Try harder.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Fang said:


> I turned on CNN this morning to see what happened. Within 5 seconds they were blaming this on President Trump. I had to turn to FoxNews to get the details without the political bias. Absolutely stunning and disgusting. I can never vote for another Democrat - ever.


But...but...  there's no bias in the media.


----------



## skookerasbil

JimH52 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...if trump keeps encouraging violence this may happen here.
> 
> Can you remember a president....a real president who speaks of the
> Police and Military rising up if ....he doesn't get his way.
> 
> White fear is going to cause more killing to control people of color.  Sounds like this guy was worrying about his country going dark....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another white supremacist attaching dark people....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools looking at everything to race and gender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police have proof race was the reason for shooting....trump is also attempting to slow the immigration of dark people....but without the guns....unless of course he has to get the police....military....or bikers involved.  Then....well....the second amendment people will need to be involved....just another so called presidential threat.
> 
> DO IT MY WAY OR ELSE!
Click to expand...



WTF s0n?

The will of the people in America dictates that gun grabbing is ghey. And all this racist stuff is a far left obsession only.....your type get hysterical about everything............not embraced by the country.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we see fewer mass shootings in Australia and New Zealand?
> Whatever the reason, it isn't their gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we see more mass shootings in the US? Because of their gun laws.
Click to expand...

A statement you cannot prove to be true.
Unlike mine.


----------



## JimH52

White Flight has been replaced by White Fright!


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's very rare for anyone to shoot back in America.
Click to expand...

Unsupportable nonsense - likely borne of ignorance.
VPC:  94,900 defensive gun uses per year

No, there's another reason.  A gloriously obvious reason.
Care to guess?


----------



## Godboy

2aguy said:


> Another victim died later in *Christchurch* hospital.


Why dont muslims ever build any hospitals?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

August West said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Texas safer than Canada, the UK, Germany, Japan, etc.? FYI Canada is about 24% minorities so you can put a lid on that "Chicago" shit. It`s the guns.
Click to expand...


*Here is what will happen if the Democrat get their little nazi dream come true and they ban guns.
The Terrorist, Mass Shooters and Criminals will ignore the law.
If they start confiscating guns it could cause massive blood shed, maybe even a civil war.
Troglocrats are DUMB.*


----------



## skookerasbil

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Texas safer than Canada, the UK, Germany, Japan, etc.? FYI Canada is about 24% minorities so you can put a lid on that "Chicago" shit. It`s the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here is what will happen if the Democrat get their little nazi dream come true and they ban guns.
> The Terrorist, Mass Shooters and Criminals will ignore the law.
> If they start confiscating guns it could cause massive blood shed, maybe even a civil war.
> Troglocrats are DUMB.*
Click to expand...



No worries.....will never be a gun ban.


----------



## skews13

2aguy said:


> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......



Actually, the shooter's are Trump disciples, who left a 74 page manifesto to those ends.

If they're not shooting up Jewish synagogues in Trumps name, thy're shooting up Mosques in Trumps name. All of those peoples bloo is on Trumps hands. The government of New Zealand is calling them exactly what they are. White terrorists.


----------



## MAGAman

skookerasbil said:


> No worries.....will never be a gun ban.


Don't bet on it.


----------



## danielpalos

Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality

Texas and some of those gun lover States are worse than California.


----------



## kiwiman127

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.



Fuck you! 
You always try to use posts/threads like this to further your singular reason which is your gun fetish, to post on USMB.
You never show an ounce of empathy for the victims. Never. This shows what piece of shit you really are.


----------



## M14 Shooter

skews13 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the shooter's are Trump disciples, who left a 74 page manifesto to those ends.
> If they're not shooting up Jewish synagogues in Trumps name, thy're shooting up Mosques in Trumps name. All of those peoples bloo is on Trumps hands. The government of New Zealand is calling them exactly what they are. White terrorists.
Click to expand...

I love how you people are SO desperate to deride Trump that you blame him for the acts of foreign nationals on foreign soil, 7000 miles form the continental US.
TDS has reached a new peak.


----------



## M14 Shooter

kiwiman127 said:


> Fuck you!
> You always try to use posts/threads like this to further your singular reason which is your gun fetish, to post on USMB.
> You never show an ounce of empathy for the victims. Never. This shows what piece of shit you really are.


Wow.  That was a compelling, reasoned, rational, response - sure to sway intelligent, thinking people to your point of view.


----------



## danielpalos

How brave is it to shoot unarmed people.  Why are gun lovers merely that "brave".


----------



## Pilot1

The United States has 22,000 gun control laws on the books.  Most of them are illegal.  Americans won't comply with more gun control laws.  They just won't.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Pilot1 said:


> The United States has 22,000 gun control laws on the books.  Most of them are illegal.  Americans won't comply with more gun control laws.  They just won't.


And, until the current laws are fully enforced, there's no way to soundly demonstrate a need for more laws.


----------



## sealybobo

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
Click to expand...

Is Trump threatening violence here?

Trump warned in an interview that his supporters could “play tough” and make things “very, very bad” if they “reach a certain point.” He cited the police, military and Bikers for Trump as his backers.

He didn’t define what that “certain point” might be in the Breitbart interview published Tuesday. But the implication was that his supporters would stand for a limited amount of political decisions that they opposed until the “tough people” made things “very, very bad.” Violence by a military opposed to political decisions would be a coup.

“I have the support of the police, the support of the military, the support of Bikers for Trump,” he said. “I have the tough people, but they don’t play it tough until they go to a certain point, and then it would be very bad, very bad.”

The president also noted that the “left” plays it “cuter and tougher.” But he didn’t indicate that the “left” would go overboard at any point. 

Trump has hinted at possible violence by his supporters a number of times and has even supported it. During his campaign, he once encouraged supporters to “beat the crap out of” protesters, offering to pay the legal fees of anyone who did.

Trump hinted at possible violence by Bikers for Trump at a campaign rally last year for now-Sen. Josh Hawlery (R-Mo.). “They’re peaceful people, and antifa and all — they’d better hope they stay that way,” he said. The Washington Post said that Trump’s stated “hopes” at various times that the situation will remain peaceful provide him with “plausible deniability” should violence erupt.

But it’s “clear” from his repeated comments that he’s suggesting his supporters from the military, law enforcement and bikers “_could_ be tempted to rise up if things don’t go Trump’s way,” the Post noted.

Trump’s former personal attorney and convicted felon Michael Cohen hinted at an American coup in his testimony before Congress earlier this month, warning that he feared if Trump didn’t win the 2020 election, he wouldn’t peacefully quit the presidency.

“Given my experience working for Mr. Trump, I fear that if he loses the election in 2020, that there will never be a peaceful transition of power,” Cohen told the House oversight committee.


----------



## M14 Shooter

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Trump threatening violence here?
Click to expand...

TDS causes people to read what they want to read, not what is actually said.


----------



## Dr Grump

Mindful said:


> Would be worth taking a look at NZ's gun control laws


No


----------



## danielpalos

Pilot1 said:


> The United States has 22,000 gun control laws on the books.  Most of them are illegal.  Americans won't comply with more gun control laws.  They just won't.


Muster the militia until our security problems go down to a "dull roar".


----------



## Dekster

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.



That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

skews13 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the shooter's are Trump disciples, who left a 74 page manifesto to those ends.
> 
> If they're not shooting up Jewish synagogues in Trumps name, thy're shooting up Mosques in Trumps name. All of those peoples bloo is on Trumps hands. The government of New Zealand is calling them exactly what they are. White terrorists.
Click to expand...

Everyone is soooooo shocked that the Troglocrats are blaming President Trump


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Dekster said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with
Click to expand...

no, disarming people will not make them safer


----------



## Geaux4it

Shooter states he could of used a variety of methods other than guns to carry out his mission. Killers will kill regardless of method used

-Geaux


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dekster said:


> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with


Laws that do not - because they can not - prevent the actions they were enacted to prevent are a wholly different matter.


----------



## Blues Man

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to assimilate Muslims lol
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the victims....very CRC unless it's one of your own.
Click to expand...

Blaming victims is just as stupid as blaming guns


----------



## Dalia

Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.


----------



## danielpalos

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, disarming people will not make them safer
Click to expand...

Muster the militia until we have no security problems in our free States!


----------



## Geaux4it

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
Click to expand...

You are a liar. The good guy with a gun in Oregon prevented a mass shooting 

Oregon Mall Shooting Stopped by Man Carrying a Concealed Firearm [Video] - A Good Guy with a Gun...



-Geaux


----------



## Pogo

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Trump threatening violence here?
> 
> Trump warned in an interview that his supporters could “play tough” and make things “very, very bad” if they “reach a certain point.” He cited the police, military and Bikers for Trump as his backers.
> 
> He didn’t define what that “certain point” might be in the Breitbart interview published Tuesday. But the implication was that his supporters would stand for a limited amount of political decisions that they opposed until the “tough people” made things “very, very bad.” Violence by a military opposed to political decisions would be a coup.
> 
> “I have the support of the police, the support of the military, the support of Bikers for Trump,” he said. “I have the tough people, but they don’t play it tough until they go to a certain point, and then it would be very bad, very bad.”
> 
> The president also noted that the “left” plays it “cuter and tougher.” But he didn’t indicate that the “left” would go overboard at any point.
> 
> Trump has hinted at possible violence by his supporters a number of times and has even supported it. During his campaign, he once encouraged supporters to “beat the crap out of” protesters, offering to pay the legal fees of anyone who did.
> 
> Trump hinted at possible violence by Bikers for Trump at a campaign rally last year for now-Sen. Josh Hawlery (R-Mo.). “They’re peaceful people, and antifa and all — they’d better hope they stay that way,” he said. The Washington Post said that Trump’s stated “hopes” at various times that the situation will remain peaceful provide him with “plausible deniability” should violence erupt.
> 
> But it’s “clear” from his repeated comments that he’s suggesting his supporters from the military, law enforcement and bikers “_could_ be tempted to rise up if things don’t go Trump’s way,” the Post noted.
> 
> Trump’s former personal attorney and convicted felon Michael Cohen hinted at an American coup in his testimony before Congress earlier this month, warning that he feared if Trump didn’t win the 2020 election, he wouldn’t peacefully quit the presidency.
> 
> “Given my experience working for Mr. Trump, I fear that if he loses the election in 2020, that there will never be a peaceful transition of power,” Cohen told the House oversight committee.
Click to expand...


Rump already threatened "riots" in the event he didn't win the 2016 election.

And needless to say all the exhortations to "beat the crap out of 'im" at his sermons, which was kind of like warming up pitchers in the bullpen.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> twit...had someone been armed, they could have stopped the shooter.....but no, you prefer the killers to be the only ones armed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I prefer nobody be armed, because people like you who fantasize about shooting people all day genuinely scare me.
Click to expand...


Nobody be armed...yeah that is realistic. OMG the dumbassery.


----------



## Pogo

M14 Shooter said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we see fewer mass shootings in Australia and New Zealand?
> Whatever the reason, it isn't their gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we see more mass shootings in the US? Because of their gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A statement you cannot prove to be true.
> Unlike mine.
Click to expand...


Have to agree with M14 here.  Laws _trail _events; they don't lead them.  We have so much gun violence in this country because we have a gun-fetish culture.  Laws really don't affect that.


----------



## Blues Man

danielpalos said:


> Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality
> 
> Texas and some of those gun lover States are worse than California.


Useless data as it includes suicides and accidents

Neither of which are illegal


----------



## Blues Man

danielpalos said:


> How brave is it to shoot unarmed people.  Why are gun lovers merely that "brave".


That broad brush must be mighty heavy


----------



## Polishprince

Dalia said:


> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.




Muslim is not a "race" and they sometimes do allow whites to join.   The shoe bomber and Cat Stevens are both Honky muslims.


----------



## Blues Man

kiwiman127 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you!
> You always try to use posts/threads like this to further your singular reason which is your gun fetish, to post on USMB.
> You never show an ounce of empathy for the victims. Never. This shows what piece of shit you really are.
Click to expand...


You do realize people can empathize without wanting to give up their rights don't you?

Do you not drive because you empathize with all those people killed in auto accidents?


----------



## MAGAman

M14 Shooter said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you!
> You always try to use posts/threads like this to further your singular reason which is your gun fetish, to post on USMB.
> You never show an ounce of empathy for the victims. Never. This shows what piece of shit you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That was a compelling, reasoned, rational, response - sure to sway intelligent, thinking people to your point of view.
Click to expand...

Yeah. What a wordsmith... 

The rage and hatred of the Leftists once again makes itself obvious.


----------



## Polishprince

Pogo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Trump threatening violence here?
> 
> Trump warned in an interview that his supporters could “play tough” and make things “very, very bad” if they “reach a certain point.” He cited the police, military and Bikers for Trump as his backers.
> 
> He didn’t define what that “certain point” might be in the Breitbart interview published Tuesday. But the implication was that his supporters would stand for a limited amount of political decisions that they opposed until the “tough people” made things “very, very bad.” Violence by a military opposed to political decisions would be a coup.
> 
> “I have the support of the police, the support of the military, the support of Bikers for Trump,” he said. “I have the tough people, but they don’t play it tough until they go to a certain point, and then it would be very bad, very bad.”
> 
> The president also noted that the “left” plays it “cuter and tougher.” But he didn’t indicate that the “left” would go overboard at any point.
> 
> Trump has hinted at possible violence by his supporters a number of times and has even supported it. During his campaign, he once encouraged supporters to “beat the crap out of” protesters, offering to pay the legal fees of anyone who did.
> 
> Trump hinted at possible violence by Bikers for Trump at a campaign rally last year for now-Sen. Josh Hawlery (R-Mo.). “They’re peaceful people, and antifa and all — they’d better hope they stay that way,” he said. The Washington Post said that Trump’s stated “hopes” at various times that the situation will remain peaceful provide him with “plausible deniability” should violence erupt.
> 
> But it’s “clear” from his repeated comments that he’s suggesting his supporters from the military, law enforcement and bikers “_could_ be tempted to rise up if things don’t go Trump’s way,” the Post noted.
> 
> Trump’s former personal attorney and convicted felon Michael Cohen hinted at an American coup in his testimony before Congress earlier this month, warning that he feared if Trump didn’t win the 2020 election, he wouldn’t peacefully quit the presidency.
> 
> “Given my experience working for Mr. Trump, I fear that if he loses the election in 2020, that there will never be a peaceful transition of power,” Cohen told the House oversight committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump already threatened "riots" in the event he didn't win the 2016 election.
> 
> And needless to say all the exhortations to "beat the crap out of 'im" at his sermons, which was kind of like warming up pitchers in the bullpen.
Click to expand...




During the 2016 election, Hillary Clinton hired Robert Creamer to recruit homeless and other activists to disrupt and cause fights at the President's rallies.  Any violence associated with the Trumpster belongs to the Leftards.


----------



## OldLady

Dalia said:


> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.


It isn't that it's not serious, Dalia (nice to see you by the way--it's been awhile!); the point made by CNN and liberals after a terror attack against Westerners is that it is NOT ALL MUSLIMS who believe in killing innocent people going about their daily business, harming no one.  Do you or anyone else blame all Westerners for this terrorist attack in Christchurch?  Are we all just like him, think like him, want to kill all Muslims?   
Now do you see the difference?
I like your new avi, too.


----------



## Dalia

Polishprince said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim is not a "race" and they sometimes do allow whites to join.   The shoe bomber and Cat Stevens are both Honky muslims.
Click to expand...

Yes, i know is not a race, CNN is saying Anti-muslim is all around us.


----------



## HappyJoy

Marion Morrison said:


> Wow, the leftism got so bad they had to strike out at religion.



He was inspired in part by Trump and white supremacy. 

Brenton Tarrant: Christchurch shootings suspect said Trump is 'symbol of white supremacy'


----------



## Dalia

OldLady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that it's not serious, Dalia (nice to see you by the way--it's been awhile!); the point made by CNN and liberals after a terror attack against Westerners is that it is NOT ALL MUSLIMS who believe in killing innocent people going about their daily business, harming no one.  Do you or anyone else blame all Westerners for this terrorist attack in Christchurch?  Are we all just like him, think like him, want to kill all Muslims?
> Now do you see the difference?
> I like your new avi, too.
Click to expand...

Hello Old Lady, yes I was with French friends on social networks but hey since we can not say anything anymore I come back here with you the Americans LOL. I think westerners are treated differently than Arabs, it's double standards, we're the bad guys and they're the kind Always been protect in all circumstances. I would like them to leave us alone. that is my opinion. thanks for the compliment about the avatar.


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't that it's not serious, Dalia (nice to see you by the way--it's been awhile!); the point made by CNN and liberals after a terror attack against Westerners is that it is NOT ALL MUSLIMS who believe in killing innocent people going about their daily business, harming no one.  Do you or anyone else blame all Westerners for this terrorist attack in Christchurch?  Are we all just like him, think like him, want to kill all Muslims?
> Now do you see the difference?
> I like your new avi, too.
Click to expand...


Actually very little of it is.

>> Want to guess what percent of the terrorist attacks there were committed by Muslims over the past five years? Wrong. That is, unless you said less than 2 percent.

As Europol, the European Union’s law-enforcement agency, noted in its report released last year, the vast majority of terror attacks in Europe were perpetrated by separatist groups. For example, in 2013, there were 152 terror attacks in Europe. Only two of them were “religiously motivated,” while 84 were predicated upon ethno-nationalist or separatist beliefs.

We are talking about groups like France’s FLNC, which advocates an independent nation for the island of Corsica. In December 2013, FLNC terrorists carried out simultaneous rocket attacks against police stations in two French cities. And in Greece in late 2013, the left-wing Militant Popular Revolutionary Forces shot and killed two members of the right-wing political party Golden Dawn. While over in Italy, the anarchist group FAI engaged in numerous terror attacks including sending a bomb to a journalist. And the list goes on and on.

Have you heard of these incidents? Probably not. But if Muslims had committed them do you think you our media would’ve covered it? No need to answer, that’s a rhetorical question.

Even after one of the worst terror attacks ever in Europe in 2011, when Anders Breivik slaughtered 77 people in Norway to further his anti-Muslim, anti-immigrant, and pro-“Christian Europe” agenda as he stated in his manifesto, how much press did we see in the United States? Yes, it was covered, but not the way we see when a Muslim terrorist is involved. Plus we didn’t see terrorism experts fill the cable news sphere asking how we can stop future Christian terrorists. In fact, *even the suggestion that Breivik was a “Christian terrorist” was met with outrage* by many, including Fox News’s Bill O’Reilly.

Have you heard about the Buddhist terrorists? Well, extremist Buddhists have killed many Muslim civilians in Burma, and just a few months ago in Sri Lanka, some went on a violent rampage burning down Muslim homes and businesses and slaughtering four Muslims.

Or what about the (dare I mention them) Jewish terrorists? Per the 2013 State Department’s report on terrorism, there were 399 acts of terror committed by Israeli settlers in what are known as “price tag” attacks. These Jewish terrorists attacked Palestinian civilians causing physical injuries to 93 of them and also vandalized scores of mosques and Christian churches.

Back in the United States, the percentage of terror attacks committed by Muslims is almost as miniscule [sic] as in Europe. An FBI study looking at terrorism committed on U.S. soil between 1980 and 2005 found that 94 percent of the terror attacks were committed by non-Muslims. In actuality, 42 percent of terror attacks were carried out by Latino-related groups, followed by 24 percent perpetrated by extreme left-wing actors.

And as a 2014 study by University of North Carolina found, since the 9/11 attacks, Muslim-linked terrorism has claimed the lives of 37 Americans. In that same time period, more than 190,000 Americans were murdered (PDF).

In fact *in 2013, it was actually more likely Americans would be killed by a toddler than a terrorist*. In that year, three Americans were killed in the Boston Marathon bombing. How many people did toddlers kill in 2013? Five, all by accidentally shooting a gun.

But our media simply do not cover the non-Muslim terror attacks with same gusto. Why? It’s a *business decision*. *Stories about scary “others” play better*. It’s a story that can simply be framed as good versus evil with Americans being the good guy and the brown Muslim as the bad.

Honestly, when is the last time we heard the media refer to those who attack abortion clinics as “Christian terrorists,” even though these attacks occur at one of every five reproductive health-care facilities? That doesn’t sell as well. After all we are a so-called Christian nation, so that would require us to look at the enemy within our country, and that makes many uncomfortable. Or worse, it makes them change the channel.

That’s the same reason we don’t see many stories about how to reduce the 30 Americans killed each day by gun violence or the three women per day killed by domestic violence. But the media will have on expert after expert discussing how can we stop these scary brown Muslims from killing any more Americans despite the fact you actually have a better chance of being killed by a refrigerator falling on you. << --- Out of Proportion
​This is why everything from commercial media needs to be scrutinized --- (a) what are they highlighting versus what are they leaving out, and (b) what do they have to _gain_ from that highlight.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HappyJoy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the leftism got so bad they had to strike out at religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was inspired in part by Trump and white supremacy.
> 
> Brenton Tarrant: Christchurch shootings suspect said Trump is 'symbol of white supremacy'
Click to expand...


Do you really want to go down that path? <hint> It ends up with faggots like you dead.

Trump is not racist, I am not racist. Blacks have been in and fought for America since the beginning.

Leftist fucktards like you may need to be purged in order to get back to peace and harmony, though.


----------



## Pogo

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Trump threatening violence here?
> 
> Trump warned in an interview that his supporters could “play tough” and make things “very, very bad” if they “reach a certain point.” He cited the police, military and Bikers for Trump as his backers.
> 
> He didn’t define what that “certain point” might be in the Breitbart interview published Tuesday. But the implication was that his supporters would stand for a limited amount of political decisions that they opposed until the “tough people” made things “very, very bad.” Violence by a military opposed to political decisions would be a coup.
> 
> “I have the support of the police, the support of the military, the support of Bikers for Trump,” he said. “I have the tough people, but they don’t play it tough until they go to a certain point, and then it would be very bad, very bad.”
> 
> The president also noted that the “left” plays it “cuter and tougher.” But he didn’t indicate that the “left” would go overboard at any point.
> 
> Trump has hinted at possible violence by his supporters a number of times and has even supported it. During his campaign, he once encouraged supporters to “beat the crap out of” protesters, offering to pay the legal fees of anyone who did.
> 
> Trump hinted at possible violence by Bikers for Trump at a campaign rally last year for now-Sen. Josh Hawlery (R-Mo.). “They’re peaceful people, and antifa and all — they’d better hope they stay that way,” he said. The Washington Post said that Trump’s stated “hopes” at various times that the situation will remain peaceful provide him with “plausible deniability” should violence erupt.
> 
> But it’s “clear” from his repeated comments that he’s suggesting his supporters from the military, law enforcement and bikers “_could_ be tempted to rise up if things don’t go Trump’s way,” the Post noted.
> 
> Trump’s former personal attorney and convicted felon Michael Cohen hinted at an American coup in his testimony before Congress earlier this month, warning that he feared if Trump didn’t win the 2020 election, he wouldn’t peacefully quit the presidency.
> 
> “Given my experience working for Mr. Trump, I fear that if he loses the election in 2020, that there will never be a peaceful transition of power,” Cohen told the House oversight committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump already threatened "riots" in the event he didn't win the 2016 election.
> 
> And needless to say all the exhortations to "beat the crap out of 'im" at his sermons, which was kind of like warming up pitchers in the bullpen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the 2016 election, Hillary Clinton hired Robert Creamer to recruit homeless and other activists to disrupt and cause fights at the President's rallies.  Any violence associated with the Trumpster belongs to the Leftards.
Click to expand...


Sure they did.  Link?

The same asshat who sat here and tried to sell the idea that fricking worshipers in a church in New Zealand should have been packing.


----------



## theHawk

Dalia said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim is not a "race" and they sometimes do allow whites to join.   The shoe bomber and Cat Stevens are both Honky muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i know is not a race, CNN is saying Anti-muslim is all around us.
Click to expand...


The CNN globalist pigs are screaming about white racism.  Yet they promote refugees and Islamic scum in Western countries.  Extremism breeds extremism, they can’t just push radical ideas and not expect a response from the other side.


----------



## Marion Morrison

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> twit...had someone been armed, they could have stopped the shooter.....but no, you prefer the killers to be the only ones armed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I prefer nobody be armed, because people like you who fantasize about shooting people all day genuinely scare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody be armed...yeah that is realistic. OMG the dumbassery.
Click to expand...

JoeB131 isn't known for being smart or right, almost ever!
Wrong .997 , that's JoeB.


----------



## HappyJoy

Marion Morrison said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the leftism got so bad they had to strike out at religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was inspired in part by Trump and white supremacy.
> 
> Brenton Tarrant: Christchurch shootings suspect said Trump is 'symbol of white supremacy'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really want to go down that path? <hint> It ends up with faggots like you dead.
> 
> Trump is not racist, I am not racist. Blacks have been in and fought for America since the beginning.
> 
> Leftist fucktards like you may need to be purged in order to get back to peace and harmony, though.
Click to expand...


Cool, the guy who has a gay fetish in a thread with the guy who has the gun fetish.

I didn't make up the shooters reason for his acts, I'm simply showing you it's white supremacy and Donald Trump who at least in part inspired the guy. So, fuck off ya' butt hurt deranged Trump fanatic and deal with it.


----------



## HappyJoy

MAGAman said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you!
> You always try to use posts/threads like this to further your singular reason which is your gun fetish, to post on USMB.
> You never show an ounce of empathy for the victims. Never. This shows what piece of shit you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That was a compelling, reasoned, rational, response - sure to sway intelligent, thinking people to your point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. What a wordsmith...
> 
> The rage and hatred of the Leftists once again makes itself obvious.
Click to expand...


As obvious as a right wingnut murdering 49 people?


----------



## Dalia

theHawk said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim is not a "race" and they sometimes do allow whites to join.   The shoe bomber and Cat Stevens are both Honky muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i know is not a race, CNN is saying Anti-muslim is all around us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CNN globalist pigs are screaming about white racism.  Yet they promote refugees and Islamic scum in Western countries.  Extremism breeds extremism, they can’t just push radical ideas and not expect a response from the other side.
Click to expand...

CNN has become shit, here in France it's the only TV channel "Americaine" so it's all shows about Africans, I do not care about that me, I'm pro American


----------



## dudmuck

theHawk said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim is not a "race" and they sometimes do allow whites to join.   The shoe bomber and Cat Stevens are both Honky muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i know is not a race, CNN is saying Anti-muslim is all around us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CNN globalist pigs are screaming about white racism.  Yet they promote refugees and Islamic scum in Western countries.  Extremism breeds extremism, they can’t just push radical ideas and not expect a response from the other side.
Click to expand...

oh really?


----------



## Death Angel

impuretrash said:


> yeah I saw the video just minutes after it was streamed on FB. Horrible, horrible stuff, he kept going back in and repeatedly unloading on piles of people huddled in the corners of the room and I'd be surprised if any of them survive. One moment in particular was especially gruesome when he shot a woman outside and approached her as shes laying there whimpering then shoots her in the head, you can see a chunk of it come off.


ANYBODY who can take a life -- EXCEPT FOR SELF DEFENSE -- is a murderer and should be dealt with as such.

Reminiscent of the Breivik massacre.


----------



## JimBowie1958

gtopa1 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another terrorist attack, fueled by the rage created by those who have a vested professional interest in keeping us angry and separated.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but also by an evil piece of scum!!
Click to expand...

Greg, there are a whole lot of evil people in this world.


----------



## Death Angel

Blackrook said:


> The Muslims have done everything in their power to be the most hated group of people in the Western world, everything from demand of special privileges, demands that Sharia law be implemented, honor killings for rape victims, murder of homosexuals, female circumcision, terrorism, etc.  If they wanted us to like them, they wouldn't act like this.


Their idiotology demands it which is why they just don't belong in Western lands.


----------



## dudmuck

MAGAman said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you!
> You always try to use posts/threads like this to further your singular reason which is your gun fetish, to post on USMB.
> You never show an ounce of empathy for the victims. Never. This shows what piece of shit you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That was a compelling, reasoned, rational, response - sure to sway intelligent, thinking people to your point of view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. What a wordsmith...
> 
> The rage and hatred of the Leftists once again makes itself obvious.
Click to expand...

youre projecting again


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Jitss617 said:


> This is what happens when we promote diversity and not unity


We don't promote unity either....

Who wants to unify with a bunch of yucky muslims.....

unless they are Saudis and will loan me money, then that is different...


----------



## Polishprince

Death Angel said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslims have done everything in their power to be the most hated group of people in the Western world, everything from demand of special privileges, demands that Sharia law be implemented, honor killings for rape victims, murder of homosexuals, female circumcision, terrorism, etc.  If they wanted us to like them, they wouldn't act like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Their idiotology demands it which is why they just don't belong in Western lands.
Click to expand...



Various islamic subgroups engage in violence against each other as well.   The shoot out at Jabbar's home in Washington by a rival islamonazi group wasn't out of the ordinary.


----------



## August West

Blues Man said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you!
> You always try to use posts/threads like this to further your singular reason which is your gun fetish, to post on USMB.
> You never show an ounce of empathy for the victims. Never. This shows what piece of shit you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize people can empathize without wanting to give up their rights don't you?
> 
> Do you not drive because you empathize with all those people killed in auto accidents?
Click to expand...

We try to keep crazy people from driving cars. Keeping them from shooting up a church, mosque, synagogue ,school, mall, movie theaters, etc. is extremely difficult thanks to the gun/criminal lobby. Shooters will always have their rights but a classroom full of second graders...not so much.


----------



## busybee01

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.



Figures you would focus on that. Just in case it escaped your notice, this was a crime perpetuated for no other reason than they were Muslims. But there is no hatred of Muslims according to Trump supporters after the House condemned all hatred.


----------



## sealybobo

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did the lack of gun control lower the number of victims in PA?
> 
> How do you know he shot up the synagogue because he hated trump? Why shoot jews? Was it just after trump went to Israel?
> 
> Trump loves to fight. He might want to tone it down. He’s working everyone up on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suspect in Pennsylvania made his motive clear, he hated Trump according to his social media.   Trump Hatred drives a lot of people insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Trump threatening violence here?
> 
> Trump warned in an interview that his supporters could “play tough” and make things “very, very bad” if they “reach a certain point.” He cited the police, military and Bikers for Trump as his backers.
> 
> He didn’t define what that “certain point” might be in the Breitbart interview published Tuesday. But the implication was that his supporters would stand for a limited amount of political decisions that they opposed until the “tough people” made things “very, very bad.” Violence by a military opposed to political decisions would be a coup.
> 
> “I have the support of the police, the support of the military, the support of Bikers for Trump,” he said. “I have the tough people, but they don’t play it tough until they go to a certain point, and then it would be very bad, very bad.”
> 
> The president also noted that the “left” plays it “cuter and tougher.” But he didn’t indicate that the “left” would go overboard at any point.
> 
> Trump has hinted at possible violence by his supporters a number of times and has even supported it. During his campaign, he once encouraged supporters to “beat the crap out of” protesters, offering to pay the legal fees of anyone who did.
> 
> Trump hinted at possible violence by Bikers for Trump at a campaign rally last year for now-Sen. Josh Hawlery (R-Mo.). “They’re peaceful people, and antifa and all — they’d better hope they stay that way,” he said. The Washington Post said that Trump’s stated “hopes” at various times that the situation will remain peaceful provide him with “plausible deniability” should violence erupt.
> 
> But it’s “clear” from his repeated comments that he’s suggesting his supporters from the military, law enforcement and bikers “_could_ be tempted to rise up if things don’t go Trump’s way,” the Post noted.
> 
> Trump’s former personal attorney and convicted felon Michael Cohen hinted at an American coup in his testimony before Congress earlier this month, warning that he feared if Trump didn’t win the 2020 election, he wouldn’t peacefully quit the presidency.
> 
> “Given my experience working for Mr. Trump, I fear that if he loses the election in 2020, that there will never be a peaceful transition of power,” Cohen told the House oversight committee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump already threatened "riots" in the event he didn't win the 2016 election.
> 
> And needless to say all the exhortations to "beat the crap out of 'im" at his sermons, which was kind of like warming up pitchers in the bullpen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the 2016 election, Hillary Clinton hired Robert Creamer to recruit homeless and other activists to disrupt and cause fights at the President's rallies.  Any violence associated with the Trumpster belongs to the Leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they did.  Link?
> 
> The same asshat who sat here and tried to sell the idea that fricking worshipers in a church in New Zealand should have been packing.
Click to expand...


This is coming from the same guys who set up ACORN.  They are liars.

From the start, two things are clear: One, the videos are edited in ways that the context of the conversation or the meaning of the statement isn’t always clear, nor do you know when they took place. Two, Project Veritas’ undercover operatives are often goading their subjects with leading statements. It has the effect of making the viewer infer that the people said something that he or she didn’t literally say.

It should be noted, too, that for as problematic as Foval’s statements were, he also says in the tape that he did not coach people to stage confrontations inside the events.

"They’re not starting confrontations in the rally because once they’re inside the rally, they’re under Secret Service’s control," Foval said.

Nor did he say on tape that he told people to "be violent" and "start fist-fights," as Trump alleged. Instead, Foval’s stated goal was to bait Trump supporters into violent acts simply by wearing certain t-shirts or saying anti-Trump remarks.

Foval is recorded as saying:

• "If you’re there and you’re protesting and you do these actions, you will be attacked at Trump rallies. That’s what we want. The whole point of it is, we know Trump’s people will freak the (expletive) out, the security team will freak out, and his supporters will lose their (expletive)."

• "There’s a script. There’s a script of engagement. Sometimes the crazies bite, and the crazies don’t bite."

• "The key is initiating the conflict by having leading conversations with people who are naturally psychotic. I mean honestly, it is not hard to get some of these (expletive) to pop off. It’s a matter of showing up, to want to get in the rally in a Planned Parenthood T-shirt. Or Trump is a Nazi. You can message to draw them out and message them to punch you."

Tracking down the cause of violence at Trump rallies


----------



## busybee01

2aguy said:


> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......



This was a white nationalist who apparently had a manifesto about white genocide. In other words, one of YOU. As a matter of fact some posters on this forum have used the term white genocide.


----------



## deanrd

Is trump being fair to the New Zealand terrorists after they praise him? 

Trump condemns New Zealand mosque attack as 'horrible massacre' | Reuters

The accused gunman's manifesto praised Trump as "a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose." 

.........

Didn’t seem fair to me. You know how Trump likes praise. And they’re just praising Trump’s words and actions. So why would he condemn them. After all it was Muslims they killed, right?
Doesn’t Trump hate Muslims the most? Except for the ones that give him money?


----------



## candycorn

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange how 2aguy celebrates deaths almost weekly.  He's probably the sickest person on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is...he CAN celebrate deaths weekly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says someone who celebrates death daily, so long as it gives a woman her so called "right to choose".
> 
> Nope, no double standard there.
Click to expand...


correct.


----------



## M14 Shooter

August West said:


> We try to keep crazy people from driving cars. Keeping them from shooting up a church, mosque, synagogue ,school, mall, movie theaters, etc. is extremely difficult thanks to the.....


...anti-gun loons who do everything they can to ensure the victims cannot protect themselves and the shooter is act to act with impunity.
Dead bodies - especially children - make it easier for the anti-gun loons to advance their agenda, see...


----------



## danielpalos

Blues Man said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stats of the States - Firearm Mortality
> 
> Texas and some of those gun lover States are worse than California.
> 
> 
> 
> Useless data as it includes suicides and accidents
> 
> Neither of which are illegal
Click to expand...

California even has a larger population than Texas.


----------



## danielpalos

Jitss617 said:


> This is what happens when we promote diversity and not unity


Muster the militia!  No laziness when it concerns our free States!


----------



## Flash

One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.

Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:

From his manifesto:

*Why did you choose to use firearms?* 

I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources. 

I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world. 

The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines. 

With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty. 

This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Flash said:


> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> From his manifesto:
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*


Answer:
To troll the anti-gun loons.
Priceless.


----------



## danielpalos

Flash said:


> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.


Some on the left want to muster the militia until we have no more security problems.


----------



## MindWars

Awwww imgien that he " HATED" . but wait doesn't LOVE TRUMP HATE .


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Flash said:


> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.


He is correct.  As he says, he is an ordinary man.   He has no brilliance.  Nor has he an exceptional education.  And he figured it out.  Way over there in New Zealand he figured it out.


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


 So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

August West said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Texas safer than Canada, the UK, Germany, Japan, etc.? FYI Canada is about 24% minorities so you can put a lid on that "Chicago" shit. It`s the guns.
Click to expand...


No, I will not put a lid on it because you blame the object and not the individual.

Again Houston fifth ward is safer than the savages in Chicago and Joliet. Now you will scream racism but I am stating people in Chi-town are savages no matter their race but let even go deeper and realize Chicago is safer than Baltimore, Detroit, St. Louis and New Orleans seeing those four cities I just listed are listed on the fifty most dangerous cities in the WORLD!

So it is not the object but those like you excusing the stupidity of individuals while blaming the object.

The reality is Texas is a gun friendly state and yet Houston, Dallas, San Antonio and Austing are safer than Baltimore , St. Louis, Detroit and New Orleans.

Can you explain why?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Texas safer than Canada, the UK, Germany, Japan, etc.? FYI Canada is about 24% minorities so you can put a lid on that "Chicago" shit. It`s the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I will not put a lid on it because you blame the object and not the individual.
> 
> Again Houston fifth ward is safer than the savages in Chicago and Joliet. Now you will scream racism but I am stating people in Chi-town are savages no matter their race but let even go deeper and realize Chicago is safer than Baltimore, Detroit, St. Louis and New Orleans seeing those four cities I just listed are listed on the fifty most dangerous cities in the WORLD!
> 
> So it is not the object but those like you excusing the stupidity of individuals while blaming the object.
> 
> The reality is Texas is a gun friendly state and yet Houston, Dallas, San Antonio and Austing are safer than Baltimore , St. Louis, Detroit and New Orleans.
> 
> Can you explain why?
Click to expand...


Also, Texas is a Minority- Majority State which more minorities live within the States, so you can not say that it is because of us whites.


----------



## JGalt

deanrd said:


> Is trump being fair to the New Zealand terrorists after they praise him?
> 
> Trump condemns New Zealand mosque attack as 'horrible massacre' | Reuters
> 
> The accused gunman's manifesto praised Trump as "a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose."
> 
> .........
> 
> Didn’t seem fair to me. You know how Trump likes praise. And they’re just praising Trump’s words and actions. So why would he condemn them. After all it was Muslims they killed, right?
> Doesn’t Trump hate Muslims the most? Except for the ones that give him money?




How about paying attention to context for a change? The shooter mentioned Trump only one time in his manifesto:

"Were/are you a supporter of Donald Trump?

As a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose? Sure. As a policy maker and leader? Dear god no.."

There is absolutely nothing wrong with President Trump being a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose. That's why we elected him in the first place.

But I disagree with the "a policy maker and leader" part. President Trump is an excellent policy maker and leader.


----------



## beautress

blackhawk said:


> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting


​


----------



## Flash

danielpalos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the left want to muster the militia until we have no more security problems.
Click to expand...



Nobody on the pussy Left in the US would even know which end of a gun to point.


----------



## August West

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Texas safer than Canada, the UK, Germany, Japan, etc.? FYI Canada is about 24% minorities so you can put a lid on that "Chicago" shit. It`s the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I will not put a lid on it because you blame the object and not the individual.
> 
> Again Houston fifth ward is safer than the savages in Chicago and Joliet. Now you will scream racism but I am stating people in Chi-town are savages no matter their race but let even go deeper and realize Chicago is safer than Baltimore, Detroit, St. Louis and New Orleans seeing those four cities I just listed are listed on the fifty most dangerous cities in the WORLD!
> 
> So it is not the object but those like you excusing the stupidity of individuals while blaming the object.
> 
> The reality is Texas is a gun friendly state and yet Houston, Dallas, San Antonio and Austing are safer than Baltimore , St. Louis, Detroit and New Orleans.
> 
> Can you explain why?
Click to expand...

People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother. What exactly are you struggling to understand? Are you really that stupid? If so you shouldn`t be allowed to play with guns.


----------



## M14 Shooter

August West said:


> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother.


Wait - what?
Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
Huh.


----------



## danielpalos

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
Click to expand...

only the unorganized militia complains about gun control.


----------



## Dragonlady

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.



I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,


----------



## Dragonlady

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even worse........complete failure of gun control and a complete failure of gun free zones to keep people safe...on an island, with gun control.
Click to expand...


And even with all of these murders, this is still fewer people than are murdered by guns in the USA in one week.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

August West said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, gun free zones don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> They stop the firing from turning into a dead HR Person, or the bar fight over Sox vs. Cubs into turning into a dead drunk.
> 
> As the gun nuts point out, mass shootings are only a small fraction of gun deaths...  they'd be a lot worse if everyone was armed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Texas safer than Canada, the UK, Germany, Japan, etc.? FYI Canada is about 24% minorities so you can put a lid on that "Chicago" shit. It`s the guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I will not put a lid on it because you blame the object and not the individual.
> 
> Again Houston fifth ward is safer than the savages in Chicago and Joliet. Now you will scream racism but I am stating people in Chi-town are savages no matter their race but let even go deeper and realize Chicago is safer than Baltimore, Detroit, St. Louis and New Orleans seeing those four cities I just listed are listed on the fifty most dangerous cities in the WORLD!
> 
> So it is not the object but those like you excusing the stupidity of individuals while blaming the object.
> 
> The reality is Texas is a gun friendly state and yet Houston, Dallas, San Antonio and Austing are safer than Baltimore , St. Louis, Detroit and New Orleans.
> 
> Can you explain why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother. What exactly are you struggling to understand? Are you really that stupid? If so you shouldn`t be allowed to play with guns.
Click to expand...


Again, you are the one ignoring the fact Texas is a Minority-majority State andCities like Houston, Dallas, San Antonio and Austin are safer than the four I listed.

All you are saying it is because poor people that are uneducated are the cause and yet Texas is rank one of the lowest States for education, so can you explain why a gun friendly state has Cities that did not rank on the Top Fifty Most Dangerous Cities in the World?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.
> 
> That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one SICK motherfucker.
> 
> Why the FUCK would anybody be bringing GUNS into a house of worship?
> 
> IDIOT.
Click to expand...


Is that Tom hanks shaking hands with President Trump in your GIF


----------



## danielpalos

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the left want to muster the militia until we have no more security problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody on the pussy Left in the US would even know which end of a gun to point.
Click to expand...

it does't take long to get well regulated.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dragonlady said:


> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,


Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.


----------



## Baz Ares




----------



## Baz Ares

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
Click to expand...

Three men and one woman arrested. One male charged with murder.


----------



## Polishprince

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.





Democrat Leader AOC attacked the NRA over the Christchurch shootings today.


Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Attacks the NRA Over the New Zealand Mosque Shootings - The Truth About Guns


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite totally outlawed, but New Zealand has extreme, draconian style gun control.
> 
> That's why no one was able to shoot back at the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one SICK motherfucker.
> 
> Why the FUCK would anybody be bringing GUNS into a house of worship?
> 
> IDIOT.
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't I wear my concealed carry piece when I'm in a church? Am I any less prone to becoming a victim of a mass-shooting event, just because I'm in a church?

Judging by yesterday's event, I'd say not.


----------



## Baz Ares

Jitss617 said:


> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment


How many terror attacks with AR-xxx in America we stopped by 2nd anal folks with guns who were not cops? 3?


----------



## MindWars

The real dumbasses think the attack is going to stay over there LMFAO wait until the US is given the go ahead and you stupid fk Trump haters think there's no ody at the border because Jim Acosta took you there lmfao, omfg that is so hard to believe you fkrs are that stupid to fall for nobody at the border live there stupid fks!!!

THERE IS AN  ATTACK ON CHRISTIANS AND ONE MOD INCLUDE LAST YEAR HAS THE BALLS TO SAY IT WASN'T TRUE THEY ARE KILLING CHRISTIANS YOU STUPID FKRS..........

THEY ARE COMING FOR YOU NENXT DUMBASSES............    CHRISTIAN OR NOT YOU BETTER BE A MUSLIM OR DIES YOU STUPID ASSES .

WHEN THEY WANT YOU STUPID WHITE DUMBASSES TO SUBMIT TO ALLAH YOU BETTER DO IT OR DIE MORONS..

YOU DONN'T GET TO BE AN ATHEIST   STUPID FK
YOU DON'T GET TO BE PROTISTAN
YOU DONN'T GET TO CATHOLIC
YOU DON'T GET TO BE ESCOP.
YOU DON'T GET TO BE .....................................................

BE A MUSLIM OR DIE

There is no attack on  Christians nnoo wtf ever gave your idiots that idea.

Germany protects Jihadis not Christians. Christian, Yazidi Refugees who once looked to Germany for safety are now fleeing the country in fear for their lives. Refugees are encountering their ISIS captors in the streets Within 30yrs Germans will be a minority in their OWN county








this is the bs you Trump hating k....ts want here


Amy Mek on Twitter



OMAR will say " WE DIDN'T DO THAT"  .........

MORE ATTACKS ARE COMING IT WILL HAPPEN ACROSS THE GLOBE........

THEY ARE COMING FOR THE CHRISTIANS ALL OVER THE WORLD WAKE THE HELL UP!!!

THEN ASK YOUR STUID ASS SELVES WHERE I N THE HELL DID THEY GET THOSE GUNS..

FAST ANDN FURIOUS RING A FK NBELL OF COURSE NONT.

Germany protects Jihadis not Christians. Christian, Yazidi Refugees who once looked to Germany for safety are now fleeing the country in fear for their lives. Refugees are encountering their ISIS captors in the streets Within 30yrs Germans will be a minority in their OWN county

Amy Mek on Twitter


----------



## theHawk

JGalt said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is trump being fair to the New Zealand terrorists after they praise him?
> 
> Trump condemns New Zealand mosque attack as 'horrible massacre' | Reuters
> 
> The accused gunman's manifesto praised Trump as "a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose."
> 
> .........
> 
> Didn’t seem fair to me. You know how Trump likes praise. And they’re just praising Trump’s words and actions. So why would he condemn them. After all it was Muslims they killed, right?
> Doesn’t Trump hate Muslims the most? Except for the ones that give him money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about paying attention to context for a change? The shooter mentioned Trump only one time in his manifesto:
> 
> "Were/are you a supporter of Donald Trump?
> 
> As a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose? Sure. As a policy maker and leader? Dear god no.."
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with President Trump being a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose. That's why we elected him in the first place.
> 
> But I disagree with the "a policy maker and leader" part. President Trump is an excellent policy maker and leader.
Click to expand...


Correct.  Deany mentions President Trump more often in an hour.


----------



## theHawk

dudmuck said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim is not a "race" and they sometimes do allow whites to join.   The shoe bomber and Cat Stevens are both Honky muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i know is not a race, CNN is saying Anti-muslim is all around us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CNN globalist pigs are screaming about white racism.  Yet they promote refugees and Islamic scum in Western countries.  Extremism breeds extremism, they can’t just push radical ideas and not expect a response from the other side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh really?
Click to expand...


Does it look like I am asking any of those questions?


----------



## Flash

danielpalos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the left want to muster the militia until we have no more security problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody on the pussy Left in the US would even know which end of a gun to point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it does't take long to get well regulated.
Click to expand...



I am well regulated now with 50 firearms and tens of thousands of rounds of ammo.


----------



## JimBowie1958

JGalt said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with President Trump being a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose. That's why we elected him in the first place.
> But I disagree with the "a policy maker and leader" part. President Trump is an excellent policy maker and leader.


You know it is not like the Identity Politics system gives us a choice about being identified as whites.


----------



## Dragonlady

M14 Shooter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
Click to expand...


We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.


----------



## Baz Ares

MAGAman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That changes nothing regarding the failure of Fascist gun bans to protect citizens.
Click to expand...

We ban American Gun Nutters from buying most Miltary arms in America. Image the kills our 100% American Born Gun Nutter Terrorist could rack up if they could have these fully auto death weapons to use at mass killings. Gee,... MAGA killings 300, 400,... 1000 per gun nutter NRA sponsored mass shootings.
 The US has gun restrictions on what 2nd anal moron gun nutters can have


----------



## Jitss617

Baz Ares said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> How many terror attacks with AR-xxx in America we stopped by 2nd anal folks with guns who were not cops? 3?
Click to expand...

94 thousand last year I believe


----------



## danielpalos

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the left want to muster the militia until we have no more security problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody on the pussy Left in the US would even know which end of a gun to point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it does't take long to get well regulated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am well regulated now with 50 firearms and tens of thousands of rounds of ammo.
Click to expand...

I prefer to get to know and train with my heavy weapons section.


----------



## deanrd

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


 It looks like you’re kind of saying you admire these people? Is that what you’re saying?


----------



## danielpalos

Jitss617 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> How many terror attacks with AR-xxx in America we stopped by 2nd anal folks with guns who were not cops? 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 94 thousand last year I believe
Click to expand...

any made up number works for the right wing.


----------



## Baz Ares

Jitss617 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> How many terror attacks with AR-xxx in America we stopped by 2nd anal folks with guns who were not cops? 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 94 thousand last year I believe
Click to expand...

Prove that.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dragonlady said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need better border security - don't blame Americans for your failures.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Baz Ares said:


> We ban American Gun Nutters from buying most Miltary arms in America. Image the kills our 100% American Born Gun Nutter Terrorist could rack up if they could have these fully auto death weapons to use at mass killings. Gee,... MAGA killings 300, 400,... 1000 per gun nutter NRA sponsored mass shootings.
> The US has gun restrictions on what 2nd anal moron gun nutters can have


Does your mother know you use her iPhone to post stuff like this on the internet?


----------



## Aponi

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


cdumbasscortez is already blaming the NRA


----------



## Dekster

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, disarming people will not make them safer
Click to expand...


Yet another non sequitur


----------



## Dekster

M14 Shooter said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> Laws that do not - because they can not - prevent the actions they were enacted to prevent are a wholly different matter.
Click to expand...


Laws against murder do not stop murderers.  Does that mean we shouldn't have them?


----------



## Jitss617

Baz Ares said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> How many terror attacks with AR-xxx in America we stopped by 2nd anal folks with guns who were not cops? 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 94 thousand last year I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove that.
Click to expand...

People defend them selves with guns over 90 thousand times last year look it up


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dekster said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> Laws that do not - because they can not - prevent the actions they were enacted to prevent are a wholly different matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws against murder do not stop murderers.  Does that mean we shouldn't have them?
Click to expand...

Laws against murder are not enacted to prevent murder, they were enacted to punish those who commit murder.
Laws that do not prevent the actions they were enacted to prevent are a wholly different matter.
Your question, thus, is apples/oranges.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Jitss617 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> How many terror attacks with AR-xxx in America we stopped by 2nd anal folks with guns who were not cops? 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 94 thousand last year I believe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People defend them selves with guns over 90 thousand times last year look it up
Click to expand...

VPC:  94,900 defensive gun uses per year


----------



## Mindful

Now the Left will be upset.

The terrorist gunman who killed 49 Muslims at a mosque in New Zealand said in his own manifesto that he wanted “no part of” conservatism, describing himself as an “eco-fascist” and expressing admiration for Communist China.

Info Wars.


----------



## zaangalewa




----------



## RealDave

M14 Shooter said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - what?
> Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
> Huh.
Click to expand...


I get it.  If gun control is not the major factor but rather just an important facoir that we can affect, we should do nothing.

Good thinking.


----------



## RealDave

M14 Shooter said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> Laws that do not - because they can not - prevent the actions they were enacted to prevent are a wholly different matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws against murder do not stop murderers.  Does that mean we shouldn't have them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws against murder are not enacted to prevent murder, they were enacted to punish those who commit murder.
> Laws that do not prevent the actions they were enacted to prevent are a wholly different matter.
> Your question, thus, is apples/oranges.
Click to expand...

You just destroyed the argument for the death penalty.


----------



## RealDave

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the left want to muster the militia until we have no more security problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody on the pussy Left in the US would even know which end of a gun to point.
Click to expand...


Bring it on, asssfuck.  I probably own more guns that you.


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - what?
> Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  If gun control is not the major factor but rather just an important facoir
Click to expand...

Ah.  Backpedalling.  got it.
You cannot show it is an important factor.


----------



## RealDave

M14 Shooter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
Click to expand...

 
You assfuck.  Where did you get that load of shit.


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> Laws that do not - because they can not - prevent the actions they were enacted to prevent are a wholly different matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws against murder do not stop murderers.  Does that mean we shouldn't have them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws against murder are not enacted to prevent murder, they were enacted to punish those who commit murder.
> Laws that do not prevent the actions they were enacted to prevent are a wholly different matter.
> Your question, thus, is apples/oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just destroyed the argument for the death penalty.
Click to expand...

Good to see you agree with my premise.
The death penalty is a punishment, not an attempt at deterrence - so, no.


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assfuck.  Where did you get that load of shit.
Click to expand...

What do anti-gun loons do when there's a mass hooting in the US?
Stand on the bodies of the victims, bathe themselves in their blood, and scream for more gun control.


----------



## RealDave

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - what?
> Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  If gun control is not the major factor but rather just an important facoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.  Backpedalling.  got it.
> You cannot show it is an important factor.
Click to expand...

 No back pedaling at all.

Obviously, the best approach to gun violence ids to reach the shooters before they kill.  Whether through insuring a better home life or mental screening.   We can't insure those things but we van make it more difficult to these people to get gns let aline killing machines like assault type rifles.


----------



## MindWars

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even worse........complete failure of gun control and a complete failure of gun free zones to keep people safe...on an island, with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And even with all of these murders, this is still fewer people than are murdered by guns in the USA in one week.
Click to expand...



this is reality try living in it,   this is coming to the US and NZ will have just helped kick it off lmfao..........

stay in your dream world it's gonna drop inn your door step by the time you leftist dumb asses wake up mass killings etc happening  it's coming to the US its already here FOOL!

These dumbasses were just as stupid as the Trump haters here  they thought the same thing of others who warned them look who gets the last laugh. bahahah  WE DO!!


Gunn control doesn't work moron if it did there would never be shootings again dumbass


Amy Mek on Twitter

She is telling the US is going to end up the same WA , WARNIGN, WTF DO YOU DUMBASSES NEEDTO BELIEVE IT'S COMINGN TO THE US


 DANGER, DANGER, DANNGER is it sinnkign yet is it sinnkingn yet.




Dragonlady said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
Click to expand...



Honey you better wake up to reality this attack is going to happen across the globe now there is an attack on Christians then it will anything NOT a Muslim you idiots think it's all a conspiracy.
If gun control worked dumbass we would not have shootings like this

YOUR GOVERNMENTS RUN NTHESE GUSN INTO COUNTRIES  WITH NNO GUNNS DUMBASS...

WHO NEEDS LAWS WHEN THEY ARE BROUGHT IN ILLEGALLY IDIOT!!!

WE HAVE DRUG LAWS IN PLACE 50 YRS DUMBAS THAT REALLY STOPPED THOSE DRUG WARS...

NYC IMAM: “Islam without (violent) jihad is like honey without sweetness” Muhammad Ibn Muneer advises Muslims: ”Never apologize for speaking the truth about Jihad, Jews, & Christians - such as saying that Jews have earned Allah’s wrath” https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0MAkb7xZDk …




this is why we need protection .  they took their guns it's known to those who aren't idiots they are coming for the WEST  and you democratic c...ts will have left nothing but pure hell for your kids adn grand kids CANADA included.

Any country leaving their borders open is doing it to BREAK THE NATION that is what the elites who control your WORLD banks want .




GUN LAWS DO NOT WORK!!!!!!!!





Millie Weaver on Twitter


----------



## RealDave

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assfuck.  Where did you get that load of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do anti-gun loons do when there's a mass hooting in the US?
> Stand on the bodies of the victims, bathe themselves in their blood, and scream for more gun control.
Click to expand...


What a crock of shit.  Anyone with a fucking brain looks at a disaster & tries to prevent another.

The only one bathing themselves are those who refuse to keep assault type weapons out of the hands of the public.

YOU are the one allowing these things to continue.

Those who are working towards better gun control are the ones trying to prevent more deaths of children.   You asduime they are not pursuing better availability for help or better homelives.  You are the one actually supporting these killings.
GO fuck yourself you ignorant piece of shit.


----------



## JimH52

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/03/15/as...l-intl/index.html?r=http://www.smartnews.com/

The country will need to update their gun laws. White Supremacy is going to continue to use hatred and violence to maintain their...presumed....dominance...


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - what?
> Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  If gun control is not the major factor but rather just an important facoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.  Backpedalling.  got it.
> You cannot show it is an important factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No back pedaling at all.
> Obviously, the best approach to gun violence ids to reach the shooters before they kill.  Whether through insuring a better home life or mental screening.   We can't insure those things but we van make it more difficult to these people to get gns let aline killing machines like assault type rifles.
Click to expand...

You still have not show that gun control is an "important factor".
How can you do this without unnecessarily infringing on the right to keep and bear arms?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Dekster said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That people break laws is not a rational argument against having laws to begin with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, disarming people will not make them safer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another non sequitur
Click to expand...

The point is that disarming the victims to protect them from mass shooters is irrational


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You assfuck.  Where did you get that load of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do anti-gun loons do when there's a mass hooting in the US?
> Stand on the bodies of the victims, bathe themselves in their blood, and scream for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a crock of shit.
Click to expand...

Reality says otherwise - every time there's a mass shooting, that's exactly what happens.
Every time.
You dislike characterization, but you cannot disagree with the facts.


----------



## satrebil

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun* before he got started.*
Click to expand...


What a moronic thing to say. Of course "good guys with guns" don't start shooting people unless a crime is being committed. You are a class A dumbass.


----------



## impuretrash

deanrd said:


> Is trump being fair to the New Zealand terrorists after they praise him?
> 
> Trump condemns New Zealand mosque attack as 'horrible massacre' | Reuters
> 
> The accused gunman's manifesto praised Trump as "a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose."
> 
> .........
> 
> Didn’t seem fair to me. You know how Trump likes praise. And they’re just praising Trump’s words and actions. So why would he condemn them. After all it was Muslims they killed, right?
> Doesn’t Trump hate Muslims the most? Except for the ones that give him money?



He also said he was radicalized by Spyro the Dragon.


----------



## Dragonlady

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - what?
> Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  If gun control is not the major factor but rather just an important facoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.  Backpedalling.  got it.
> You cannot show it is an important factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No back pedaling at all.
> Obviously, the best approach to gun violence ids to reach the shooters before they kill.  Whether through insuring a better home life or mental screening.   We can't insure those things but we van make it more difficult to these people to get gns let aline killing machines like assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still have not show that gun control is an "important factor".
> How can you do this without unnecessarily infringing on the right to keep and bear arms?
Click to expand...


Gun control was a factor.  The gunman is an Australian would could not legally obtain the weapons he needed to carry out his attack in Australia.  He CHOSE NZ because their gun laws were easier to get around than the laws in Australia.

What are New Zealand's gun laws?


----------



## Dragonlady

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.



So apparently your OP is a TOTAL FUCKING LIE!!  You idiots should do just the simplest of google searches before publically embarassing yourselves with your ignorance.

The shooter CHOSE New Zealand precisely because guns, including the AR15, are all perfectly legal there.

What are New Zealand's gun laws?


----------



## Wyatt earp

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
Click to expand...


link?


----------



## Dragonlady

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even worse........complete failure of gun control and a complete failure of gun free zones to keep people safe...on an island, with gun control.
Click to expand...


Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws. 

What are New Zealand's gun laws?

And the shooter, published a "Replacement" manifesto, and cited that he believes in Trump's white nationalism.  This man is a self-admitted right wing terrorist.

This attack is similar to the attack in Norway, and the American Coast Guard operative who was amassing a weapons cache to launch a similar attack in the US.  This is the planned attack by right wing terrorists.


----------



## Wyatt earp

She can arrest me an day....


----------



## zaangalewa

Polishprince said:


> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...



I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in average less than 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less than 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.

So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons because of firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.

But this helps the people in New Zealand now nothing. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there. What had happened remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians too - speechless how it can happen that lost people are existing at all, who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.


----------



## Pogo

zaangalewa said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in  average less then 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less then 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.
> 
> So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons becasuof firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.
> 
> But this helps the peole in New Zwealnd now abaosötzelel ynoithuign. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there now. What had happened there remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians - speechless how it can happen that poiel are eoxatuignf at all who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.
Click to expand...


Are you using Google Translate?  Or Babel Fish or sump'm?

I like "firemarms" though.  That one's got possimibilities.


----------



## zaangalewa

Pogo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in  average less then 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less then 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.
> 
> So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons becasuof firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.
> 
> But this helps the peole in New Zwealnd now abaosötzelel ynoithuign. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there now. What had happened there remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians - speechless how it can happen that poiel are eoxatuignf at all who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you using Google Translate?  Or Babel Fish or sump'm?
> 
> I like "firemarms" though.  That one's got possimibilities.
Click to expand...


I need time to think. US-Americans don't need time to think. Read again.


----------



## theHawk

Mindful said:


> Now the Left will be upset.
> 
> The terrorist gunman who killed 49 Muslims at a mosque in New Zealand said in his own manifesto that he wanted “no part of” conservatism, describing himself as an “eco-fascist” and expressing admiration for Communist China.
> 
> Info Wars.



Yup, the radical group he was with describe themselves as “anti-imperialist” and “pro-workers” and environmentalists.


----------



## theHawk

zaangalewa said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in average less than 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less than 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.
> 
> So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons because of firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.
> 
> But this helps the people in New Zealand now nothing. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there. What had happened remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians too - speechless how it can happen that lost people are existing at all, who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.
Click to expand...


Germany doesn’t have millions of negroes and Latinos.  Most violent crime in the US is perpetrated by them.  Switzerland has guns and has near zero crime.  Gun ownership has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is trump being fair to the New Zealand terrorists after they praise him?
> 
> Trump condemns New Zealand mosque attack as 'horrible massacre' | Reuters
> 
> The accused gunman's manifesto praised Trump as "a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose."
> 
> .........
> 
> Didn’t seem fair to me. You know how Trump likes praise. And they’re just praising Trump’s words and actions. So why would he condemn them. After all it was Muslims they killed, right?
> Doesn’t Trump hate Muslims the most? Except for the ones that give him money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about paying attention to context for a change? The shooter mentioned Trump only one time in his manifesto:
> 
> "Were/are you a supporter of Donald Trump?
> 
> As a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose? Sure. As a policy maker and leader? Dear god no.."
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with President Trump being a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose. That's why we elected him in the first place.
> 
> But I disagree with the "a policy maker and leader" part. President Trump is an excellent policy maker and leader.
Click to expand...


Rump doesn't _*have *_any policies, maybe you're too cult-hypnotized to notice.

"Pro-Iraq war" becomes "anti-Iraq war"; "pro-Hillary" becomes "anti-Hillary"; "pro-choice" becomes "anti-choice"; "pulling out of Syria" becomes "not pulling out of Syria"; "would be Russia" becomes "wouldn't be Russia", "Tim Apple" becomes "Tim Cook Apple", etc etc etc.  He's a rhetorical WHORE who will say or do anything that polishes Numero Uno's knob in the moment, and then he'll turn right around and do the opposite because the audience changed.

The wanker has no ideology at all beyond "ME ME ME"' and manipulating the racists and the bigots and the Tiki Torchers Dukeys and the "very fine people".  His *entire *schtick is about "renewed white identity", which is more than a little ironic for a fuckbag so ashamed of his own skin that he paints it orange.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in  average less then 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less then 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.
> 
> So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons becasuof firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.
> 
> But this helps the peole in New Zwealnd now abaosötzelel ynoithuign. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there now. What had happened there remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians - speechless how it can happen that poiel are eoxatuignf at all who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you using Google Translate?  Or Babel Fish or sump'm?
> 
> I like "firemarms" though.  That one's got possimibilities.
Click to expand...

I had no problem with his last paragraph.  Considering a lot of the stuff I've been hearing here today, I kinda welcome this poster's words, even if they aren't perfect English.


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in  average less then 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less then 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.
> 
> So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons becasuof firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.
> 
> But this helps the peole in New Zwealnd now abaosötzelel ynoithuign. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there now. What had happened there remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians - speechless how it can happen that poiel are eoxatuignf at all who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you using Google Translate?  Or Babel Fish or sump'm?
> 
> I like "firemarms" though.  That one's got possimibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no problem with his last paragraph.  Considering a lot of the stuff I've been hearing here today, I kinda welcome this poster's words, even if they aren't perfect English.
Click to expand...


I had to slam on the brakes at "abaosötzelel ynoithuign".  And of course "Utoya" which as we all know is just west of Sweden.  Just wondering how that happens.  I'd be interested to know what language he's posting _from_.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dragonlady said:


> Gun control was a factor.  The gunman is an Australian would could not legally obtain the weapons he needed to carry out his attack in Australia.  He CHOSE NZ because their gun laws were easier to get around than the laws in Australia.
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?


What do you think the difference is between the gun laws of the two countries, and why do you think the laws in NZ allowed him to do this, while the laws in Oz would have stopped him?
Be specific.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dragonlady said:


> The shooter CHOSE New Zealand precisely because guns, including the AR15, are all perfectly legal there.


Psst...
He didn't need an AR15 to do what he did - he could what he did with any number of the guns legal in Oz.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


Do tell us about their gun control.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in  average less then 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less then 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.
> 
> So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons becasuof firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.
> 
> But this helps the peole in New Zwealnd now abaosötzelel ynoithuign. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there now. What had happened there remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians - speechless how it can happen that poiel are eoxatuignf at all who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you using Google Translate?  Or Babel Fish or sump'm?
> 
> I like "firemarms" though.  That one's got possimibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no problem with his last paragraph.  Considering a lot of the stuff I've been hearing here today, I kinda welcome this poster's words, even if they aren't perfect English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to slam on the brakes at "abaosötzelel ynoithuign".  And of course "Utoya" which as we all know is just west of Sweden.  Just wondering how that happens.  I'd be interested to know what language he's posting _from_.
Click to expand...

Well, I put "abaosötzelel ynoithuign" in Google translate and it came up with nothin.'  No language Google knows.  Maybe this poster is a Crixus in his/her language, too.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Dragonlady said:


> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.


_Lax _guns laws?
Mandatory may-issue licensing that requires a "good reason" for gun ownership, mandatory storage requirements, full registration of all firearms, complete ban on magazines, internal or external, that exceed 7 rounds...?
_Lax _gun laws?


----------



## Pogo

zaangalewa said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in  average less then 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less then 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.
> 
> So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons becasuof firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.
> 
> But this helps the peole in New Zwealnd now abaosötzelel ynoithuign. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there now. What had happened there remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians - speechless how it can happen that poiel are eoxatuignf at all who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you using Google Translate?  Or Babel Fish or sump'm?
> 
> I like "firemarms" though.  That one's got possimibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need time to think. US-Americans don't need time to think. Read again.
Click to expand...


AhA!  A Clue.  "US Americans".  You're from South Carolina.

​


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Gun Control doesn't prevent criminals from picking up weapons ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why so many US-Americans are often so unbelievable irreal. All German policemen together (about 240,000) have to shoot every year in  average less then 100 times (including warning shots) and they kill every year in average less then 10 persons. In total die in Germany about 50 people beause of firearms. In the USA every year die more than 30,000 people because of firemarms.
> 
> So compared with New Zealand would die every year about 470 persons becasuof firearms, if the people in New Zealand would be people of the USA and it would die every year 3 people in New Zealand, if it would be people from Germany.
> 
> But this helps the peole in New Zwealnd now abaosötzelel ynoithuign. It is a titanic shock for the poor people there now. What had happened there remembers me to the massacre of Anders Behring Breivick in Utoya. And it makes all believers in god - also all Christians - speechless how it can happen that poiel are eoxatuignf at all who are not shy to murder praying people who visit a house of god.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you using Google Translate?  Or Babel Fish or sump'm?
> 
> I like "firemarms" though.  That one's got possimibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had no problem with his last paragraph.  Considering a lot of the stuff I've been hearing here today, I kinda welcome this poster's words, even if they aren't perfect English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to slam on the brakes at "abaosötzelel ynoithuign".  And of course "Utoya" which as we all know is just west of Sweden.  Just wondering how that happens.  I'd be interested to know what language he's posting _from_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I put "abaosötzelel ynoithuign" in Google translate and it came up with nothin.'  No language Google knows.  Maybe this poster is a Crixus in his/her language, too.
Click to expand...


I'm gonna be working on the pronunciation of that all the way home today. 

I wonder if he's transliterating from Cyrilic.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> A statement you cannot prove to be true.
> Unlike mine.


Not true.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A statement you cannot prove to be true.
> Unlike mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
Click to expand...

Ok...
You said::
_Why do we see more mass shootings in the US? Because of their gun laws._
Prove it.
Looking forward to your _post hoc_ fallacy.


----------



## Brain357

M14 Shooter said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> _Lax _guns laws?
> Mandatory may-issue licensing that requires a "good reason" for gun ownership, full registration of all firearms, complete ban on magazines, internal or external, that exceed 7 rounds...?
> _Lax _gun laws?
Click to expand...

I hope your not making that up about NZ.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Brain357 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> _Lax _guns laws?
> Mandatory may-issue licensing that requires a "good reason" for gun ownership, full registration of all firearms, complete ban on magazines, internal or external, that exceed 7 rounds...?
> _Lax _gun laws?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your not making that up about NZ.
Click to expand...

Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> Have to agree with M14 here. Laws _trail _events; they don't lead them. We have so much gun violence in this country because we have a gun-fetish culture. Laws really don't affect that.


Laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> Laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.


You cannot prove this to be true.


----------



## Brain357

M14 Shooter said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> _Lax _guns laws?
> Mandatory may-issue licensing that requires a "good reason" for gun ownership, full registration of all firearms, complete ban on magazines, internal or external, that exceed 7 rounds...?
> _Lax _gun laws?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your not making that up about NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> Prove it.


Assault style rifles and handguns are much more easily accessible under US firearm laws.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> You cannot prove this to be true.


What you really mean is that you'll dismiss out of hand all data which evidences this. 
_
Results. Gun ownership was a significant predictor of firearm homicide rates (incidence rate ratio = 1.009; 95% confidence interval = 1.004, 1.014). This model indicated that for each percentage point increase in gun ownership, the firearm homicide rate increased by 0.9%.

Conclusions. We observed a robust correlation between higher levels of gun ownership and higher firearm homicide rates. Although we could not determine causation, we found that states with higher rates of gun ownership had disproportionately large numbers of deaths from firearm-related homicides.
The Relationship Between Gun Ownership and Firearm Homicide Rates in the United States, 1981–2010_​


----------



## beautress

Dalia said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy, in all its splendor, CNN talk about the fact that Muslims are hated by whites but all the terrorist attacks that were made by them Muslims against westerners is never serious. Pff what asshole world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim is not a "race" and they sometimes do allow whites to join.   The shoe bomber and Cat Stevens are both Honky muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i know is not a race, CNN is saying Anti-muslim is all around us.
Click to expand...

CNN supports Ilhan's antisemitism. She beat up on her fellow newbie, AOC, saying she sold herself out to Jews after failing to apologize for her anti-Semitic lashings-out from a week or so ago..


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Assault style rifles and handguns are much more easily accessible under US firearm laws.
Click to expand...

This does not in any way prove your claim, that the US sees more mass shootings because of its gun laws.
To prove your claim you have to show the guns laws are the only reason for the number of shootings, and that no other cause contributes to same.
Try again.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> What you really mean is that you'll dismiss out of hand all data which evidences this
> _Conclusions.* We observed a robust correlation* between higher levels of gun ownership and higher firearm homicide rates. Although we could not determine causation, we found that states with higher rates of gun ownership had disproportionately large numbers of deaths from firearm-related homicides.
> The Relationship Between Gun Ownership and Firearm Homicide Rates in the United States, 1981–2010_​


_Post hoc_ fallacy -- Correlation does not prove causation.
You cannot show that laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Brain357 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> _Lax _guns laws?
> Mandatory may-issue licensing that requires a "good reason" for gun ownership, full registration of all firearms, complete ban on magazines, internal or external, that exceed 7 rounds...?
> _Lax _gun laws?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your not making that up about NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
Click to expand...

I'm sorry:

A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.


----------



## Brain357

M14 Shooter said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> _Lax _guns laws?
> Mandatory may-issue licensing that requires a "good reason" for gun ownership, full registration of all firearms, complete ban on magazines, internal or external, that exceed 7 rounds...?
> _Lax _gun laws?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your not making that up about NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry:
> 
> A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
> A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
> This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.
Click to expand...

That is far from a complete ban.  They seem pretty liberal in handing out licenses.

The year before, of the 43,509 who people applied for firearms licences, 43,321 were granted them.

What are New Zealand's gun laws?


----------



## Weatherman2020

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ has let it all out. In Vegas, our government covered up the motivation.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Why did that white male gun nut shoot those country music fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why did that Vegas gun nut select Trump loving conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he shot up a rap concert you still wouldnt accept him as one of yours.
> 
> We don’t hate jews the alt right does.
> 
> If it sounds like a duck and walks like a duck...
> 
> Loved guns, white, had money, male. Sounds like a con to me
Click to expand...

The Left doesn’t hate Jews?

In what alternate universe?


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> You cannot show that laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.


Fewer firearms, lesser firearm homicide rate. Unless you want to dismiss the evidence out of hand. Laws are the method by which firearm ownership is regulated.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot show that laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.
> 
> 
> 
> Fewer firearms, lesser firearm homicide rate.
Click to expand...

You cannot prove this to be true.
The US firearm-related homicide rate fell 55% 1993-present, despite the fact the number of guns in creased by scores of millions - as much as 25% -  over the same time period.

You cannot show that laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.
You also cannot show the US sees more mass shootings because of its gun laws.


----------



## Blues Man

August West said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you!
> You always try to use posts/threads like this to further your singular reason which is your gun fetish, to post on USMB.
> You never show an ounce of empathy for the victims. Never. This shows what piece of shit you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize people can empathize without wanting to give up their rights don't you?
> 
> Do you not drive because you empathize with all those people killed in auto accidents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We try to keep crazy people from driving cars. Keeping them from shooting up a church, mosque, synagogue ,school, mall, movie theaters, etc. is extremely difficult thanks to the gun/criminal lobby. Shooters will always have their rights but a classroom full of second graders...not so much.
Click to expand...


People who have been deemed mentally ill are already prohibited from owning guns.

In fact there's a whole list of people who are barred from owning guns

*Persons Banned From Firearm Possession*
The *Federal Gun Control Act of 1968* and the *Federal Omnibus Consolidated Appropriations Act of 1997* makes it illegal for a person who fits into any of the following categories to receive or possess a firearm. These laws prevent the State from issuing a Pistol Permit because it would be illegal for people who fit in these categories, by Federal law, to own or possess a gun.


Fugitives from justice
Persons who are unlawful users of or are addicted to narcotics or any other controlled substances
Persons adjudicated as a mental defective or who have been committed to a mental institution
Persons who have been convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one (1) year
Persons who are under indictment for a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one (1) year
Military veterans discharged under dishonorable conditions
Persons who have renounced U.S. citizenship
Aliens illegally in the U.S.
Persons subject to a court order that restrains them from harassing, stalking, or threatening an intimate partner or child of such intimate partner
And persons convicted in any court of a misdemeanor crime of domestic violence


----------



## Blues Man

M14 Shooter said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> We try to keep crazy people from driving cars. Keeping them from shooting up a church, mosque, synagogue ,school, mall, movie theaters, etc. is extremely difficult thanks to the.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...anti-gun loons who do everything they can to ensure the victims cannot protect themselves and the shooter is act to act with impunity.
> Dead bodies - especially children - make it easier for the anti-gun loons to advance their agenda, see...
Click to expand...

it is already illegal for these people to own firearms

*Persons Banned From Firearm Possession*
_The *Federal Gun Control Act of 1968* and the *Federal Omnibus Consolidated Appropriations Act of 1997* makes it illegal for a person who fits into any of the following categories to receive or possess a firearm. These laws prevent the State from issuing a Pistol Permit because it would be illegal for people who fit in these categories, by Federal law, to own or possess a gun._


_Fugitives from justice_
_Persons who are unlawful users of or are addicted to narcotics or any other controlled substances_
_Persons adjudicated as a mental defective or who have been committed to a mental institution_
_Persons who have been convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one (1) year_
_Persons who are under indictment for a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one (1) year_
_Military veterans discharged under dishonorable conditions_
_Persons who have renounced U.S. citizenship_
_Aliens illegally in the U.S._
_Persons subject to a court order that restrains them from harassing, stalking, or threatening an intimate partner or child of such intimate partner_
_And persons convicted in any court of a misdemeanor crime of domestic violence_
Seems to me we already have all the laws you are asking for


----------



## Blues Man

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
Click to expand...

We already have plenty of gun control laws


----------



## basquebromance

When I read the New Zealand shooter’s manifesto, I couldn’t help but remember some prominent liberals, such as atheist and scientist Sam Harris, who dubbed Islam “the mother lode of bad ideas,” writes Mehdi Hasan


----------



## Blues Man

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
Click to expand...


Here is a list of people who are legally prohibited from possessing firearms of any kind

*Persons Banned From Firearm Possession*
*The Federal Gun Control Act of 1968 and the Federal Omnibus Consolidated Appropriations Act of 1997 makes it illegal for a person who fits into any of the following categories to receive or possess a firearm. These laws prevent the State from issuing a Pistol Permit because it would be illegal for people who fit in these categories, by Federal law, to own or possess a gun.
*

*Fugitives from justice*
*Persons who are unlawful users of or are addicted to narcotics or any other controlled substances*
*Persons adjudicated as a mental defective or who have been committed to a mental institution*
*Persons who have been convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one (1) year*
*Persons who are under indictment for a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one (1) year*
*Military veterans discharged under dishonorable conditions*
*Persons who have renounced U.S. citizenship*
*Aliens illegally in the U.S.*
*Persons subject to a court order that restrains them from harassing, stalking, or threatening an intimate partner or child of such intimate partner*
*And persons convicted in any court of a misdemeanor crime of domestic violence*
*
*
Here are more federal gun laws
*
Federal Gun Laws: What Places Are Off-Limits With The FEDS?
*
Seems to me we already have all the shit you are asking for


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Lax _guns laws?
> Mandatory may-issue licensing that requires a "good reason" for gun ownership, full registration of all firearms, complete ban on magazines, internal or external, that exceed 7 rounds...?
> _Lax _gun laws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your not making that up about NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry:
> 
> A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
> A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
> This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is far from a complete ban.  They seem pretty liberal in handing out licenses.
> 
> The year before, of the 43,509 who people applied for firearms licences, 43,321 were granted them.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
Click to expand...



And yet...with all those people in New Zealand with guns for all of these years?  This is the first mass public shooting.....because the people of New Zealand don't have a culture of killing each other in mass public shootings...

So, it isn't the guns, it is the culture.........

And when normal people have guns......like the guy at the 2nd Mosque......he saved lives by chasing off the attacker....a good guy with a gun......it wasn't a gun free zone and lives were saved.....

1st Mosque...no armed citizen...30 dead.

2nd Mosque, armed citizen, 10 dead....

As research shows, armed citizens who have their guns with them during mass public shootings are 94% effective at stopping the attack, and or saving lives and reducing casualties.......


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> _Lax _guns laws?
> Mandatory may-issue licensing that requires a "good reason" for gun ownership, full registration of all firearms, complete ban on magazines, internal or external, that exceed 7 rounds...?
> _Lax _gun laws?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your not making that up about NZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
Click to expand...



He used 10 round magazines and changed the 7 times...killing 49 people....

at the 2nd Mosque a good guy with a gun drove him off......gun free zones get innocent people killed.


----------



## 2aguy

Dragonlady said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - what?
> Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
> Huh.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it.  If gun control is not the major factor but rather just an important facoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.  Backpedalling.  got it.
> You cannot show it is an important factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No back pedaling at all.
> Obviously, the best approach to gun violence ids to reach the shooters before they kill.  Whether through insuring a better home life or mental screening.   We can't insure those things but we van make it more difficult to these people to get gns let aline killing machines like assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still have not show that gun control is an "important factor".
> How can you do this without unnecessarily infringing on the right to keep and bear arms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control was a factor.  The gunman is an Australian would could not legally obtain the weapons he needed to carry out his attack in Australia.  He CHOSE NZ because their gun laws were easier to get around than the laws in Australia.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
Click to expand...



Wrong....Australia has a growing gun problem including semi automatic rifles.....


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell us about their gun control.
Click to expand...



M14shooter explained it...everything you morons want.....and he still killed 49 people...

At the 2nd Mosque, a good guy with a gun drove off the attack and saved lives.....something you wouldn't allow, creating more dead innocent people...


----------



## 2aguy

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even worse........complete failure of gun control and a complete failure of gun free zones to keep people safe...on an island, with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> And the shooter, published a "Replacement" manifesto, and cited that he believes in Trump's white nationalism.  This man is a self-admitted right wing terrorist.
> 
> This attack is similar to the attack in Norway, and the American Coast Guard operative who was amassing a weapons cache to launch a similar attack in the US.  This is the planned attack by right wing terrorists.
Click to expand...



Moron, he called himself an Eco-fascist......he praised Chinese communism...


----------



## 2aguy

Baz Ares said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> How many terror attacks with AR-xxx in America we stopped by 2nd anal folks with guns who were not cops? 3?
Click to expand...



The Texas church shooting saved 26 lives....the former NRA instructor with his personal AR-15 stopped the attack, drove off the attacker and saved those 26 people from execution......

And research shows that when armed citizens have their guns at the scene of a mass public shooting they are 94% successful at stopping the attacker and/or reducing deaths and injuries...

At the 2nd Mosque, a good guy with a gun stopped the attack.......he drove off the attacker....


----------



## 2aguy

Baz Ares said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> How many terror attacks with AR-xxx in America we stopped by 2nd anal folks with guns who were not cops? 3?
Click to expand...


Gun free zones cost lives......the 2nd Mosque had an armed citizen who stopped the attack...saving lives






Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

Thus the headline of our report that *Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

*As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.*


----------



## basquebromance

Asked if he thinks white nationalism is a rising threat, Trump says, "I don't really. I think it's a small group of people that have very, very serious problems." Trump goes on to say he thinks it's too early to draw conclusions about what motivated New Zealand mosque shooter.


----------



## basquebromance

New Zealanders allowed this evil into their country & are now a part of an exclusive club of idiot countries that still believes that these two different ideologies are compatible. You were wrong then & you’re still wrong. How many more must die before realizing the truth?


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your not making that up about NZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry:
> 
> A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
> A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
> This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is far from a complete ban.  They seem pretty liberal in handing out licenses.
> 
> The year before, of the 43,509 who people applied for firearms licences, 43,321 were granted them.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...with all those people in New Zealand with guns for all of these years?  This is the first mass public shooting.....because the people of New Zealand don't have a culture of killing each other in mass public shootings...
> 
> So, it isn't the guns, it is the culture.........
> 
> And when normal people have guns......like the guy at the 2nd Mosque......he saved lives by chasing off the attacker....a good guy with a gun......it wasn't a gun free zone and lives were saved.....
> 
> 1st Mosque...no armed citizen...30 dead.
> 
> 2nd Mosque, armed citizen, 10 dead....
> 
> As research shows, armed citizens who have their guns with them during mass public shootings are 94% effective at stopping the attack, and or saving lives and reducing casualties.......
Click to expand...

And as we have seen.  When there are weak laws and lots of guns, your much more likely to get shot.  Our homicide rate is 4-5x higher than countries with strong gun control.  There is also many, many more mass shootings...


----------



## Blues Man

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry:
> 
> A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
> A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
> This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is far from a complete ban.  They seem pretty liberal in handing out licenses.
> 
> The year before, of the 43,509 who people applied for firearms licences, 43,321 were granted them.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...with all those people in New Zealand with guns for all of these years?  This is the first mass public shooting.....because the people of New Zealand don't have a culture of killing each other in mass public shootings...
> 
> So, it isn't the guns, it is the culture.........
> 
> And when normal people have guns......like the guy at the 2nd Mosque......he saved lives by chasing off the attacker....a good guy with a gun......it wasn't a gun free zone and lives were saved.....
> 
> 1st Mosque...no armed citizen...30 dead.
> 
> 2nd Mosque, armed citizen, 10 dead....
> 
> As research shows, armed citizens who have their guns with them during mass public shootings are 94% effective at stopping the attack, and or saving lives and reducing casualties.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as we have seen.  When there are weak laws and lots of guns, your much more likely to get shot.  Our homicide rate is 4-5x higher than countries with strong gun control.  There is also many, many more mass shootings...
Click to expand...


I already gave you the list of people who are banned from owning guns in this country

Who isn't on that list that you would like to see added?


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry:
> 
> A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
> A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
> This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is far from a complete ban.  They seem pretty liberal in handing out licenses.
> 
> The year before, of the 43,509 who people applied for firearms licences, 43,321 were granted them.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...with all those people in New Zealand with guns for all of these years?  This is the first mass public shooting.....because the people of New Zealand don't have a culture of killing each other in mass public shootings...
> 
> So, it isn't the guns, it is the culture.........
> 
> And when normal people have guns......like the guy at the 2nd Mosque......he saved lives by chasing off the attacker....a good guy with a gun......it wasn't a gun free zone and lives were saved.....
> 
> 1st Mosque...no armed citizen...30 dead.
> 
> 2nd Mosque, armed citizen, 10 dead....
> 
> As research shows, armed citizens who have their guns with them during mass public shootings are 94% effective at stopping the attack, and or saving lives and reducing casualties.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as we have seen.  When there are weak laws and lots of guns, your much more likely to get shot.  Our homicide rate is 4-5x higher than countries with strong gun control.  There is also many, many more mass shootings...
Click to expand...



Wrong....when you have left wing politicians creating single teenage mothers, who create fatherless boys, then you have murder and violence....

Britain has increasing violence and murder......

The U.S.?

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## basquebromance

The Islamaphobic, white nationalist murder of Muslims while praying in the Christchurch, New Zealand, mosque must be called what it is: terrorism perpetrated by a terrorist


----------



## 2aguy

basquebromance said:


> The Islamaphobic, white nationalist murder of Muslims while praying in the Christchurch, New Zealand, mosque must be called what it is: terrorism perpetrated by a terrorist




Sorry....he was a left wing, self described Eco-Fascist......racism and hate are all part of the left wing...have been since forever....


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry:
> 
> A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
> A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
> This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is far from a complete ban.  They seem pretty liberal in handing out licenses.
> 
> The year before, of the 43,509 who people applied for firearms licences, 43,321 were granted them.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...with all those people in New Zealand with guns for all of these years?  This is the first mass public shooting.....because the people of New Zealand don't have a culture of killing each other in mass public shootings...
> 
> So, it isn't the guns, it is the culture.........
> 
> And when normal people have guns......like the guy at the 2nd Mosque......he saved lives by chasing off the attacker....a good guy with a gun......it wasn't a gun free zone and lives were saved.....
> 
> 1st Mosque...no armed citizen...30 dead.
> 
> 2nd Mosque, armed citizen, 10 dead....
> 
> As research shows, armed citizens who have their guns with them during mass public shootings are 94% effective at stopping the attack, and or saving lives and reducing casualties.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as we have seen.  When there are weak laws and lots of guns, your much more likely to get shot.  Our homicide rate is 4-5x higher than countries with strong gun control.  There is also many, many more mass shootings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....when you have left wing politicians creating single teenage mothers, who create fatherless boys, then you have murder and violence....
> 
> Britain has increasing violence and murder......
> 
> The U.S.?
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

Yes homicides decreased quickly after getting background checks.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamaphobic, white nationalist murder of Muslims while praying in the Christchurch, New Zealand, mosque must be called what it is: terrorism perpetrated by a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....he was a left wing, self described Eco-Fascist......racism and hate are all part of the left wing...have been since forever....
Click to expand...

Nationalist who hates Muslims....


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry:
> 
> A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
> A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
> This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.
> 
> 
> 
> That is far from a complete ban.  They seem pretty liberal in handing out licenses.
> 
> The year before, of the 43,509 who people applied for firearms licences, 43,321 were granted them.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...with all those people in New Zealand with guns for all of these years?  This is the first mass public shooting.....because the people of New Zealand don't have a culture of killing each other in mass public shootings...
> 
> So, it isn't the guns, it is the culture.........
> 
> And when normal people have guns......like the guy at the 2nd Mosque......he saved lives by chasing off the attacker....a good guy with a gun......it wasn't a gun free zone and lives were saved.....
> 
> 1st Mosque...no armed citizen...30 dead.
> 
> 2nd Mosque, armed citizen, 10 dead....
> 
> As research shows, armed citizens who have their guns with them during mass public shootings are 94% effective at stopping the attack, and or saving lives and reducing casualties.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as we have seen.  When there are weak laws and lots of guns, your much more likely to get shot.  Our homicide rate is 4-5x higher than countries with strong gun control.  There is also many, many more mass shootings...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....when you have left wing politicians creating single teenage mothers, who create fatherless boys, then you have murder and violence....
> 
> Britain has increasing violence and murder......
> 
> The U.S.?
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes homicides decreased quickly after getting background checks.
Click to expand...



As more people own and carry guns,.....since criminals don't get background checks and mass public shooters can pass all background checks...just like this shooter in NZ.......


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamaphobic, white nationalist murder of Muslims while praying in the Christchurch, New Zealand, mosque must be called what it is: terrorism perpetrated by a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....he was a left wing, self described Eco-Fascist......racism and hate are all part of the left wing...have been since forever....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nationalist who hates Muslims....
Click to expand...



Eco-fascist who wanted to use the attack to push gun control......

BREAKING: NZ Mosque Murderer Used Firearms to Prompt More Gun Control, End of Second Amendment in the US - The Truth About Guns


----------



## basquebromance

We need to stop white terrorism


----------



## 2aguy

basquebromance said:


> We need to stop white terrorism




We need to stop all terrorism......eco-fascism is just one of the many violent belief systems the left wing uses to justify violence against other people...


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.
> 
> Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....
Click to expand...



Actual attacks show you don't know what you are talking about.....

Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

*Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

*As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.*


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links?
Click to expand...



Here....

Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?

Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]

*Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.

Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*


In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.

We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.

Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.

If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.

If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general

=====

One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.

As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.
> 
> Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actual attacks show you don't know what you are talking about.....
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> *As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.*
Click to expand...

So lots of guns and weak laws equals lots of mass shootings and rarely an armed citizen stops shooter after people are dead.  Or we could have strong laws and rarely have mass shootings.  Easy choice...


----------



## RealDave

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
Click to expand...

Evidently, not enough.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

The terrorist had published a manifesto and the manifesto includes the claim from the terrorist shooter that he’s not a conservative, that he’s not a Christian,

He identifies as an eco-fascist, and he adds that he disagrees with Trump on politics. In addition to all of the emotion you have over the sheer shock, terror, and horror of it all, then you realize you’re going to face a whole day of the politicization of it

You realize you’re going to face a whole day of Donald Trump being blamed for it, or you being blamed for it, or things you believe in being blamed for it.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.
> 
> Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actual attacks show you don't know what you are talking about.....
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> *As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So lots of guns and weak laws equals lots of mass shootings and rarely an armed citizen stops shooter after people are dead.  Or we could have strong laws and rarely have mass shootings.  Easy choice...
Click to expand...


Wrong on all counts....

our gun murder rate dropped 49% after more people own and carry guns, you dimwit....and our gun violence rate went down 75%, showing you don't know what you are talking about...

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.
> 
> Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actual attacks show you don't know what you are talking about.....
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> *As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So lots of guns and weak laws equals lots of mass shootings and rarely an armed citizen stops shooter after people are dead.  Or we could have strong laws and rarely have mass shootings.  Easy choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong on all counts....
> 
> our gun murder rate dropped 49% after more people own and carry guns, you dimwit....and our gun violence rate went down 75%, showing you don't know what you are talking about...
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

It dropped right after we got background checks.


----------



## basquebromance

"NZ killer was apparently a personal trainer, then made a bunch of money on cryptocurrency and traveled the world -- Australian media has photos of him visiting Pakistan and North Korea (?). So he lucked into major wealth in his 20s and decided to become a fascist mass murderer"


----------



## basquebromance

Breaking: New Zealand PM says 5 guns were used in Christchurch mosque terror attacks after a firearms license was obtained in 2017, vows “our gun laws will change. Now is the time for change."


----------



## basquebromance

"Calling to ban all Muslims from entering the US. Lying about Muslims cheering on 9/11. Hiring Islamophobes. Giving a platform to Neo-fascists who committed hate crimes against Muslims. Calling for a Muslim registry. We must push back against his bigotry."


----------



## Missourian

August West said:


> We try to keep crazy people from driving cars. Keeping them from shooting up a church, mosque, synagogue ,school, mall, movie theaters, etc. is extremely difficult thanks to the gun/criminal lobby. Shooters will always have their rights but a classroom full of second graders...not so much.



New Zealand has every gun control measure you guys want...did it help?


----------



## basquebromance

"NZ freak wants his murders to inspire American leftists to try to disarm Americans and spark civil conflict. American leftists immediately get inspired to try to disarm Americans and attack religion at the same time. Sheesh."


----------



## Missourian

Dragonlady said:


> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> And the shooter, published a "Replacement" manifesto, and cited that he believes in Trump's white nationalism.  This man is a self-admitted right wing terrorist.
> 
> This attack is similar to the attack in Norway, and the American Coast Guard operative who was amassing a weapons cache to launch a similar attack in the US.  This is the planned attack by right wing terrorists.



New Zealand has every gun law US gun controllers claim to want.


----------



## Missourian

basquebromance said:


> "NZ freak wants his murders to inspire American leftists to try to disarm Americans and spark civil conflict. American leftists immediately get inspired to try to disarm Americans and attack religion at the same time. Sheesh."



"NZ freak wants his murders to inspire American leftists to try to disarm Americans and spark civil conflict."

I saw the same. And as you can clearly see, we are playing right into his hands.


----------



## 22lcidw

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.
> 
> Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actual attacks show you don't know what you are talking about.....
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> *As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So lots of guns and weak laws equals lots of mass shootings and rarely an armed citizen stops shooter after people are dead.  Or we could have strong laws and rarely have mass shootings.  Easy choice...
Click to expand...

We don't trust you anymore.


----------



## Missourian

basquebromance said:


> "NZ freak wants his murders to inspire American leftists to try to disarm Americans and spark civil conflict. American leftists immediately get inspired to try to disarm Americans and attack religion at the same time. Sheesh."



P.S. -this deserves it's own thread.  You should start it.


----------



## basquebromance

Missourian said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "NZ freak wants his murders to inspire American leftists to try to disarm Americans and spark civil conflict. American leftists immediately get inspired to try to disarm Americans and attack religion at the same time. Sheesh."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. -this deserves it's own thread.  You should start it.
Click to expand...

i'm busy watching soccer


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
Click to expand...


How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.

Your statistics are bullshit.

Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.


----------



## basquebromance

basquebromance said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "NZ freak wants his murders to inspire American leftists to try to disarm Americans and spark civil conflict. American leftists immediately get inspired to try to disarm Americans and attack religion at the same time. Sheesh."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. -this deserves it's own thread.  You should start it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm busy watching soccer
Click to expand...

i'm sure Trump will tweet about it. don't worry!


----------



## Missourian

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
Click to expand...


I've read that in the live feed,  a worshipper tackled the shoot and got one of his guns away from him...almost stopping him without a gun.  

Later,  he was driven off by a worshipper with a shotgun.


----------



## RealDave

Missourian said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> We try to keep crazy people from driving cars. Keeping them from shooting up a church, mosque, synagogue ,school, mall, movie theaters, etc. is extremely difficult thanks to the gun/criminal lobby. Shooters will always have their rights but a classroom full of second graders...not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand has every gun control measure you guys want...did it help?
Click to expand...



We have walls on our border & yet illegals still cross.  Walls are failures.  I get it.


----------



## Synthaholic

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


*YOU WINGNUTS ARE SO FUCKING STUPID!* 2aguy must be your thought leader.

The police have described the gunman as a man in his late 20s and officials have said he was an Australian citizen, which has led to comparisons between gun laws in that country and in New Zealand.

*While New Zealand’s laws governing the purchase of semiautomatic rifles are more restrictive than those in the United States, the country is much freer with firearms than Australia is, allowing most guns to be purchased without requiring them to be tracked.

“New Zealand is almost alone with the United States in not registering 96 percent of its firearms — and those are its most common firearms, the ones most used in crimes,” said Philip Alpers of GunPolicy.org*, a clearinghouse for gun law data worldwide. “There are huge gaps in New Zealand law, even if some of its laws are strong.”

New Zealand’s Gun Laws Draw Scrutiny After Mosque Shootings


----------



## basquebromance

I believe we are all created in the image of God. He cares about every single soul. I believe good will ultimately triumph over evil, and until that happens we each have the responsibility to fight it at every turn. Psalm 34:18


----------



## RealDave

basquebromance said:


> The terrorist had published a manifesto and the manifesto includes the claim from the terrorist shooter that he’s not a conservative, that he’s not a Christian,
> 
> He identifies as an eco-fascist, and he adds that he disagrees with Trump on politics. In addition to all of the emotion you have over the sheer shock, terror, and horror of it all, then you realize you’re going to face a whole day of the politicization of it
> 
> You realize you’re going to face a whole day of Donald Trump being blamed for it, or you being blamed for it, or things you believe in being blamed for it.


Described Trump:"a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose".

Thank you Trump fo inspiring more violence.


----------



## Synthaholic

2aguy said:


> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> *another gun free zone* tragedy.....


Fucking idiot. You post a thread without having a fucking clue what you’re talking about.

New Zealand’s Gun Laws Draw Scrutiny After Mosque Shootings


----------



## Synthaholic

2aguy said:


> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?


Wrong, idiot.


----------



## Missourian

*


Synthaholic said:



			YOU WINGNUTS ARE SO FUCKING STUPID!
		
Click to expand...

*


Synthaholic said:


> 2aguy must be your thought leader.
> 
> The police have described the gunman as a man in his late 20s and officials have said he was an Australian citizen, which has led to comparisons between gun laws in that country and in New Zealand.
> 
> *While New Zealand’s laws governing the purchase of semiautomatic rifles are more restrictive than those in the United States, the country is much freer with firearms than Australia is, allowing most guns to be purchased without requiring them to be tracked.
> 
> “New Zealand is almost alone with the United States in not registering 96 percent of its firearms — and those are its most common firearms, the ones most used in crimes,” said Philip Alpers of GunPolicy.org*, a clearinghouse for gun law data worldwide. “There are huge gaps in New Zealand law, even if some of its laws are strong.”
> 
> New Zealand’s Gun Laws Draw Scrutiny After Mosque Shootings



Universal background check...yes

Every gun owner licensed...yes

High capacity magazines banned...yes

Assault weapon ban...no BUT...

Special license specific to military style rifles...YES

Almost everything the gun controllers want in the USA.



-------

How the fuck would a firearm registration stop a mass shooting?!?!?!


----------



## flacaltenn

2aguy said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop white terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to stop all terrorism......eco-fascism is just one of the many violent belief systems the left wing uses to justify violence against other people...
Click to expand...


THere was specifically NO ordinary political association of any kind, left or right, in the Manifesto.. And hardly a mention of any other "eco" gripes other than "fertility rates"...  Which makes him a White nationalist more than leftist eco warrior...


----------



## Marion Morrison

That guy was a sick puppy. Too bad the peaceful Mosque-goers weren't allowed to be armed to defend themselves.


----------



## flacaltenn

Synthaholic said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> *another gun free zone* tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. You post a thread without having a fucking clue what you’re talking about.
> 
> New Zealand’s Gun Laws Draw Scrutiny After Mosque Shootings
Click to expand...


NYTImes bullshit. Calling on ONE SIDE to analyze NZ gun laws.... The arguments are that 96% of guns "aren't registered"... But by the gun-grabbers own words -- EVERY OWNER IS LICENSED... So it's the INDIVIDUAL that kills, not the gun.. 

Lies by omission.. Trademark of our current fake news....


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
Click to expand...

1. the US has the highest gun ownership rates in the WORLD!!
we HAVE more guns than anyone else
Which countries rank high in private gun ownership? After the top spot, you may be surprised | CBC News
2. Active shooter event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahaha--*283*--hahahhahahahahhaah
...94%!!! 
you want people carrying EVERYWHERE??!!!
a lot of people don't WANT to carry
?????
WTF???WTF do you want??
there are over *11,000* murders per year
....then we have robberies/rapes/etc --your stats are ridiculous--what are you trying to say??!!
3. Concealed Carry.com--they are really unbiased !!  hahahahahahhaha
4. how come cops get killed/shot going on a warrant--ready for action--yet they have guns ready for action?

you have not even have had a fairly decent argument ever
...for pro-gun arguments, you bring up countries that have a murder rate many times lower than the US...........???
etc


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is trump being fair to the New Zealand terrorists after they praise him?
> 
> Trump condemns New Zealand mosque attack as 'horrible massacre' | Reuters
> 
> The accused gunman's manifesto praised Trump as "a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose."
> 
> .........
> 
> Didn’t seem fair to me. You know how Trump likes praise. And they’re just praising Trump’s words and actions. So why would he condemn them. After all it was Muslims they killed, right?
> Doesn’t Trump hate Muslims the most? Except for the ones that give him money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about paying attention to context for a change? The shooter mentioned Trump only one time in his manifesto:
> 
> "Were/are you a supporter of Donald Trump?
> 
> As a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose? Sure. As a policy maker and leader? Dear god no.."
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with President Trump being a symbol of renewed white identity and common purpose. That's why we elected him in the first place.
> 
> But I disagree with the "a policy maker and leader" part. President Trump is an excellent policy maker and leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump doesn't _*have *_any policies, maybe you're too cult-hypnotized to notice.
> 
> "Pro-Iraq war" becomes "anti-Iraq war"; "pro-Hillary" becomes "anti-Hillary"; "pro-choice" becomes "anti-choice"; "pulling out of Syria" becomes "not pulling out of Syria"; "would be Russia" becomes "wouldn't be Russia", "Tim Apple" becomes "Tim Cook Apple", etc etc etc.  He's a rhetorical WHORE who will say or do anything that polishes Numero Uno's knob in the moment, and then he'll turn right around and do the opposite because the audience changed.
> 
> The wanker has no ideology at all beyond "ME ME ME"' and manipulating the racists and the bigots and the Tiki Torchers Dukeys and the "very fine people".  His *entire *schtick is about "renewed white identity", which is more than a little ironic for a fuckbag so ashamed of his own skin that he paints it orange.
Click to expand...


You are so wrong and don't even know it. How long after Obama's foreign policies gave rise to ISIS, did they terrorize Iraq, Syria, and other Middle Eastern countries? Quite a while, if you remember. It seemed like there was a new ISIS video every other day, depicting the brutal and savage murders of innocent people.

Now juxtapose that long period of time with the short amount of time it took President Trump to virtually eliminate ISIS from the Middle East, which was less than two years total.

How about sitting down and negotiating with North Korea? Coaxing them to stop their testing of nuclear weapons and firing missiles over our allies' airspace? Just how "successful" was Obama at doing that? Or convincing them to return the remains of over 200 American soldiers killed in the Korean War? Could Obama have done that?

Or what about officially declaring Jerusalem as Israel's capital, as Obama claimed he would do? Or building a secure wall on the border, as Obama also claimed he would do? Or getting the government off the backs of business and industry, stimulating America to become  net exporter of gas and oil for the first time, or the massive jump in the Dow, the record low black, Hispanic, and female unemployment numbers, or bringing back all those manufacturing jobs?

I know that you're all safe, warm, and comfortable in your little echo chamber of a world, where you don't have to face up to reality, but the reality is this: President Trump's foreign and domestic policies have been far more effective than anything Obama could have accomplished


----------



## JGalt

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with M14 here. Laws _trail _events; they don't lead them. We have so much gun violence in this country because we have a gun-fetish culture. Laws really don't affect that.
> 
> 
> 
> Laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.
Click to expand...


You mean similar to the strict laws they have in Chicago, Baltimore, and St. Louis?

Yeah, fuckthat.


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things under heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
> ..please explain....
> what else *A*ffects murder rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that we are different from France, Japan etc don't you?
> 
> There are many factors that affect murder rates besides gun laws
> 
> That you see gun laws as a panacea for murder illustrates your simplistic thinking
> 
> Many states with lax gun laws have murder rates as low as the UK
Click to expand...

....I asked you to state those factors--and you DID NOT--because you know it's bullshit
one more time--state the factors


----------



## Marion Morrison

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the US has the highest gun ownership rates in the WORLD!!
> we HAVE more guns than anyone else
> Which countries rank high in private gun ownership? After the top spot, you may be surprised | CBC News
> 2. Active shooter event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahaha--*283*--hahahhahahahahhaah
> ...94%!!!
> you want people carrying EVERYWHERE??!!!
> a lot of people don't WANT to carry
> ?????
> WTF???WTF do you want??
> there are over *11,000* murders per year
> ....then we have robberies/rapes/etc --your stats are ridiculous--what are you trying to say??!!
> 3. Concealed Carry.com--they are really unbiased !!  hahahahahahhaha
> 4. how come cops get killed/shot going on a warrant--ready for action--yet they have guns ready for action?
> 
> you have not even have had a fairly decent argument ever
> ...for pro-gun arguments, you bring up countries that have a murder rate many times lower than the US...........???
> etc
Click to expand...


You seem a wee tad unhinged, brah. You ok?


----------



## Uncensored2008

The VOR said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, guns are outlawed in New Zealand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they aren't, dipshit.
Click to expand...


Yes they are, liar.

{
After the Aramoana massacre in November 1990, John Banks, the Minister for Police, announced that the government would ban what he and others described as "Rambo-style" weapons and substantially tighten gun laws generally. The law was eventually passed in 1992 and required written permits to order guns or ammunition by mail order, restricted ammunition sales to firearms licence holders, added photographs to firearms licences, required licence holders to have secure storage for firearms at their homes (which would be inspected before a licence was issued), and, controversially, required all licence holders to be re-vetted for new licences, which would be valid for only 10 years.

The law also created the new category of "military-style semi-automatic", which like the Federal Assault Weapons Ban two years later in the United States, mainly covered the appearance rather than the functionality of the guns. These required a special endorsement, security and registration in the same manner as pistols, but could be used wherever A-category guns could.}

Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia


----------



## Uncensored2008

JGalt said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a dumb ass ...we're already well on our way down that road ...the left didn't really  need your help ...but congrats dumb ass ya succeed by sending em to over drive
> 
> 
> progressives round the planet are all very excited ..they haven't had a hug a Muslim candlelight vigil in a while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's also the possibility that this could spark some reprisal attacks from some Islamic sect.
Click to expand...


WHICH is exactly what the nutjob murder wants, to spark a religious war.


----------



## Synthaholic

Missourian said:


> *
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WINGNUTS ARE SO FUCKING STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy must be your thought leader.
> 
> The police have described the gunman as a man in his late 20s and officials have said he was an Australian citizen, which has led to comparisons between gun laws in that country and in New Zealand.
> 
> *While New Zealand’s laws governing the purchase of semiautomatic rifles are more restrictive than those in the United States, the country is much freer with firearms than Australia is, allowing most guns to be purchased without requiring them to be tracked.
> 
> “New Zealand is almost alone with the United States in not registering 96 percent of its firearms — and those are its most common firearms, the ones most used in crimes,” said Philip Alpers of GunPolicy.org*, a clearinghouse for gun law data worldwide. “There are huge gaps in New Zealand law, even if some of its laws are strong.”
> 
> New Zealand’s Gun Laws Draw Scrutiny After Mosque Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal background check...yes
> 
> Every gun owner licensed...yes
> 
> High capacity magazines banned...yes
> 
> Assault weapon ban...no BUT...
> 
> Special license specific to military style rifles...YES
> 
> Almost everything the gun controllers want in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> How the fuck would a firearm registration stop a mass shooting?!?!?!
Click to expand...

Stick to the OP. Is 2aguy ignorant or just dishonest?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Centrista said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters praised Donald Trump and right wing anti-Muslim Candace Owens.
Click to expand...


At least he TROLLED Candace.

Oh, and what makes Owens "Anti-Muslim," comrade?

I am anti-Muslim, but never seen anything from Candace that was.


----------



## Uncensored2008

theHawk said:


> This is the dream scenario for lefties.  Can’t wait to hear how it’s President Trump’s fault.



The scumbags are already claiming it, piles of shit that they are.


----------



## JGalt

Uncensored2008 said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters praised Donald Trump and right wing anti-Muslim Candace Owens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least he TROLLED Candace.
> 
> Oh, and what makes Owens "Anti-Muslim," comrade?
> 
> I am anti-Muslim, but never seen anything from Candace that was.
Click to expand...


Actually, he admonished Owens for being so hard core. I seem to remember reading that in his manifesto.


----------



## Synthaholic

flacaltenn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> *another gun free zone* tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. You post a thread without having a fucking clue what you’re talking about.
> 
> New Zealand’s Gun Laws Draw Scrutiny After Mosque Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NYTImes bullshit. Calling on ONE SIDE to analyze NZ gun laws.... The arguments are that 96% of guns "aren't registered"... But by the gun-grabbers own words -- EVERY OWNER IS LICENSED... So it's the INDIVIDUAL that kills, not the gun..
> 
> Lies by omission.. Trademark of our current fake news....
Click to expand...

A forum moderator who doesn’t know what the OP is about. How nice.

Is New Zealand a gun free zone or is 2aguy ignorant?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Synthaholic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> *another gun free zone* tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. You post a thread without having a fucking clue what you’re talking about.
> 
> New Zealand’s Gun Laws Draw Scrutiny After Mosque Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NYTImes bullshit. Calling on ONE SIDE to analyze NZ gun laws.... The arguments are that 96% of guns "aren't registered"... But by the gun-grabbers own words -- EVERY OWNER IS LICENSED... So it's the INDIVIDUAL that kills, not the gun..
> 
> Lies by omission.. Trademark of our current fake news....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A forum moderator who doesn’t know what the OP is about. How nice.
> 
> Is New Zealand a gun free zone or is 2aguy ignorant?
Click to expand...


If their rules only allow 7 rounds, how did he have 30-round magazines?


----------



## Uncensored2008

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with M14 here. Laws _trail _events; they don't lead them. We have so much gun violence in this country because we have a gun-fetish culture. Laws really don't affect that.
> 
> 
> 
> Laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.
Click to expand...


Utter bullshit.

Like they did in New Zealand which outlaws semi-auto rifles?


----------



## Uncensored2008

JGalt said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much information yet but it sounds pretty bad.
> Witness: Many dead in New Zealand mosque shooting
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters praised Donald Trump and right wing anti-Muslim Candace Owens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least he TROLLED Candace.
> 
> Oh, and what makes Owens "Anti-Muslim," comrade?
> 
> I am anti-Muslim, but never seen anything from Candace that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he admonished Owens for being so hard core. I seem to remember reading that in his manifesto.
Click to expand...


A hipster style attempt to be ironic. He was trolling, in an extremely sick way.

{Together, the posts suggest that every aspect of the shootings was designed to gain maximum attention online, in part by baiting the media. The shooter live-streamed the attack itself on Facebook, and the video was quickly shared across YouTube, Twitter, and Instagram. Before committing the act, he shouted, “Remember, lads, subscribe to PewDiePie,” a reference to Felix Kjellberg, who runs YouTube’s most subscribed-to channel. The phrase itself is a meme started by PewDiePie’s fans, and its goal is to be reprinted.}

The Christchurch Shooter's Manifesto Is Meant to Troll - The Atlantic


----------



## beautress

Someone was working overtime to cram stuff at your link, Uncensored2008. I was right in the middle of reading, then it changed to a different page. When I hit the left arrow to go back, it wasn't the same information. One said guns were allowed, the other wasn't there long enough to read it, but the first line seemed to be something about past events that caused certain kinds of military guns used in terror attack were banned. The one below supports the idea that gun laws should be changed in NZ, or at least id did a few minutes ago. Mankind has his share of mood swings, but the information highway says what the last hacker says went down, I guess. 

New Zealand leader vows to change gun laws after terrorist attack on mosques


----------



## Uncensored2008

beautress said:


> Someone was working overtime to cram stuff at your link, Uncensored2008. I was right in the middle of reading, then it changed to a different page. When I hit the left arrow to go back, it wasn't the same information. One said guns were allowed, the other wasn't there long enough to read it, but the first line seemed to be something about past events that caused certain kinds of military guns used in terror attack were banned. The one below supports the idea that gun laws should be changed in NZ, or at least id did a few minutes ago. Mankind has his share of mood swings, but the information highway says what the last hacker says went down, I guess.
> 
> New Zealand leader vows to change gun laws after terrorist attack on mosques




That just means that Dont Taz Me Bro  is out manipulating the threads again. The dude tries to alter the outcome of reality to fit his bizarre vision.


----------



## busybee01

2aguy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even worse........complete failure of gun control and a complete failure of gun free zones to keep people safe...on an island, with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you're lying.  The nation had lax gun control laws.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> And the shooter, published a "Replacement" manifesto, and cited that he believes in Trump's white nationalism.  This man is a self-admitted right wing terrorist.
> 
> This attack is similar to the attack in Norway, and the American Coast Guard operative who was amassing a weapons cache to launch a similar attack in the US.  This is the planned attack by right wing terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, he called himself an Eco-fascist......he praised Chinese communism...
Click to expand...


He was a white nationalist. One of your kind.


----------



## Missourian

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. the US has the highest gun ownership rates in the WORLD!!
> we HAVE more guns than anyone else
> Which countries rank high in private gun ownership? After the top spot, you may be surprised | CBC News
> 2. Active shooter event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahaha--*283*--hahahhahahahahhaah
> ...94%!!!
> you want people carrying EVERYWHERE??!!!
> a lot of people don't WANT to carry
> ?????
> WTF???WTF do you want??
> there are over *11,000* murders per year
> ....then we have robberies/rapes/etc --your stats are ridiculous--what are you trying to say??!!
> 3. Concealed Carry.com--they are really unbiased !!  hahahahahahhaha
> 4. how come cops get killed/shot going on a warrant--ready for action--yet they have guns ready for action?
> 
> you have not even have had a fairly decent argument ever
> ...for pro-gun arguments, you bring up countries that have a murder rate many times lower than the US...........???
> etc
Click to expand...

Didn't New Zealand have a murder rate many times lower than the US BEFORE they instituted gun control?


----------



## BWK

2aguy said:


> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.


  Lol! Typical Republican response, while ignoring the far-right white supremacist tendencies. Domestic Right-wing white supremacist terrorism is the single most  dangerous threat to our country, and others like New Zealand. 

Retreating to the gun debate is nothing more than a distraction to the issue at hand.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> You cannot prove this to be true.


Proof only exists in maths. Everywhere else, evidence is the key. I have given data as evidence. You have made assertions.


----------



## Missourian

busybee01 said:


> He was a white nationalist. One of your kind.


Link to 2Aguy being a white nationalist.

Put up our shut up.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
Click to expand...


People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnm

Uncensored2008 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit.
> 
> Like they did in New Zealand which outlaws semi-auto rifles?
Click to expand...

Handguns and assault style rifles are strictly regulated in NZ, which had a firearms homicide rate about a twentieth of that of the US. Semis are not outlawed.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.
> 
> Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....
Click to expand...


So do nothing, and be a victim. If police followed your line of reasoning, there would be none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missourian

RealDave said:


> We have walls on our border & yet illegals still cross.  Walls are failures.  I get it.



The difference is we aren't restricting legal immigrants Constitutional rights by building a wall.  

You get it?


----------



## skye

is this another FF?

just asking.


----------



## Missourian

Butch_Coolidge said:


> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.

That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.

Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.


----------



## beautress

Uncensored2008 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was working overtime to cram stuff at your link, Uncensored2008. I was right in the middle of reading, then it changed to a different page. When I hit the left arrow to go back, it wasn't the same information. One said guns were allowed, the other wasn't there long enough to read it, but the first line seemed to be something about past events that caused certain kinds of military guns used in terror attack were banned. The one below supports the idea that gun laws should be changed in NZ, or at least id did a few minutes ago. Mankind has his share of mood swings, but the information highway says what the last hacker says went down, I guess.
> 
> New Zealand leader vows to change gun laws after terrorist attack on mosques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just means that Dont Taz Me Bro  is out manipulating the threads again. The dude tries to alter the outcome of reality to fit his bizarre vision.
Click to expand...

Could have been anybody. When I frist saw that story, it wasn't here yet, and I thought it would catch on because the perpetrator was anal about killing a large number of people he attacked. It sure hustled around the globe in no time, because I'm not a professional, I was just checking out world earthquakes, when I ran into this blurb about a shooting down under, but east of Australia in NZ. I'm fond of sea creatures in the different oceanic biomes also, so I run into a lot of international blurbs about South Pacific and Indian Ocean places. I'd rather not have known, because some of the new congressional representatives are tooting and tweeting anti-Semitism every other day. They come here to escape trouble. When they get here they bring the old world hatreds with them, which is exactly what happened to Germany in last centuries late 30s. New century, new victims. Hate be hate.


----------



## Synthaholic

Missourian said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white nationalist. One of your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to 2Aguy being a white nationalist.
> 
> Put up our shut up.
Click to expand...

I can link to him being an ignorant imbecile:

Report: 49 dead in attack in New Zealand...but....they have gun control?

He’s also a fucking coward, running from his own thread because I showed - with facts - that he’s an ignorant imbecile.


----------



## flacaltenn

Synthaholic said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> *another gun free zone* tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking idiot. You post a thread without having a fucking clue what you’re talking about.
> 
> New Zealand’s Gun Laws Draw Scrutiny After Mosque Shootings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NYTImes bullshit. Calling on ONE SIDE to analyze NZ gun laws.... The arguments are that 96% of guns "aren't registered"... But by the gun-grabbers own words -- EVERY OWNER IS LICENSED... So it's the INDIVIDUAL that kills, not the gun..
> 
> Lies by omission.. Trademark of our current fake news....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A forum moderator who doesn’t know what the OP is about. How nice.
> 
> Is New Zealand a gun free zone or is 2aguy ignorant?
Click to expand...


I know EXACTLY what the topic is and I addressed it.. You're diverting from my exposure of the BIAS in the NYTimes article you posted... Which is more stringent?? Registering every gun -- or requiring actual EXAMS and LICENSING every firearm holder and restricting buys to one per year??  How come the NY Times only supplied an ANTI-GUN nut to obfuscate all that??

Seems like its YOU that did not read the OP.. Doubt you read or thought about the NYT article either.. Poster NEVER declared NZ as a "gun free zone"... He referred to the MOSQUES as gun free zones.. Ain't gonna bully me from correcting you by playing the "dirty mod" card ever...


----------



## hunarcy

Dragonlady said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
Click to expand...


You need a wall.  It would stop Canadians from smuggling American guns into Canada.

(no title)

Canadian man gets 51 months in border gun smuggling case

30 handguns seized in investigation into cross-border smuggling: police


----------



## Missourian

cnm said:


> I have to admit I never thought a crazed Aussie - but I repeat myself - would shoot up a couple of mosques in NZ in order to affect matters in the US. You're quite right.



I've noticed most of the vitriol common after these events has subsided since that information was made public.

Only the far-fringe wackadoodles are so far removed from rational thought that they will knowingly dance to this cretin's tune.


----------



## zaangalewa

Old Yeller

Why is the simple message of sorrow "Helm ab zum Gebet" ("leave the helm to pray") with which German soldiers show their respect for god - and also for his killed children in this context - "informative" in your eyes? What do you see, what I do not see? Why are you so impertinent to disturb some minutes of sorrow with such a strange comment? Are you not able to realize what had happened?


----------



## Aletheia4u

*





Syrian Girl Reports: New Zealand Mosque Mass Murder Does Not Add Up*

* Syrian Girl Reports: New Zealand Mosque Mass Murder Does Not Add Up*


----------



## August West

Missourian said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white nationalist. One of your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to 2Aguy being a white nationalist.
> 
> Put up our shut up.
Click to expand...

My real life experience tells me that calling someone a racist gun nut is redundant. I was a steelworker for 35 years so I probably know more gun owners than most people and most gun owners are normal people who like to hunt or feel safer at home because they have a gun. The real gun huggers and gun fondlers that I`ve known are drooling chickenshit racists 100% of the time.


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> My church around 5% will be carrying during worship. Only a matter of time for one of your terrorist loving whackos to walk in and start shooting.



Um, sorry, guy, the only whacko who will come in shooting is probably another angry white male who thinks the world is out to get him. 

And he'll probably ending up killing a bunch of you before one of you even knows what's going on.


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> Poverty causes crime! So Trump and everyone else in politics being millionaires means they never commit crimes!
> 
> Dumbass.



Again, when the poor steal, it's called crime.
When the rich steal, it's called profits.  

Happy to have cleared that up for you. 



TemplarKormac said:


> Heh, don't let the fact that it was still a shooting stop you either, Joe. Lovely dodge.
> 
> Gun control as you see it is useless. People will always find a way around it.



Not really.  Turns out the shooter was from Australia, where they actually DO have meaningful gun control laws.  While there were plenty of Muslims in Australia making this guy angry, he had to go to New Zealand where the gun laws were a lot more lax to get enough guns to go on a rampage.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> Reveal your true fascist nature, why don't you? Do you realize that every oppressive dictator in recent history preferred that their people be unarmed? Do you realize the result of that disarmament? Mass murder. Ruthless oppression. Genocide. Ethnic cleansing. The elimination of equality in all its forms. Free thought? Forget it.



Get off the couch and actually learn some history.  Nazi Germany never confiscated guns... In fact, gun ownership was considered a sign of Aryan Manliness. 

The result of going unarmed is that crazy people don't go around shooting up houses of worship and schools.  They never, ever stop governments from doing bad things.  Governments have fucking tanks and bombers and well-trained armies.  

Funny thing about Germany.  The German people had a shitload of guns, but when the SS came for the Jews, not a fucking one of them came out and said,"Hey, you can't take Goldberg, he's my friend!"  

Nope. They either cheered when Goldberg got taken to the camps or they cowered in their houses with their guns and thanked God it wasn't them.


----------



## JoeB131

MAGAman said:


> Neither Poverty nor Liberty cause crimes.
> 
> Immorality causes crimes.
> 
> Can you be shocked that people governed by those that think innocent children have no right to life carry that belief to thinking adults don't either?



Hey, funny thing happened.  20 years after we legalized abortion, the crime rate dropped steeply, because the kinds of kids who were poor and more inclined to be crooks ended up in medical waste containers, and we were all better off for it.  

Try to keep on topic. The topic here is guns being to accessable to crazy people.


----------



## JoeB131

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Funny thing Joe and that is Texas with it massive size and population has relax gun control laws and Houston Fifth Ward is safer than the South Side of Chi-town...



Meh, not really... YOu see, the funny thing is that in Chicago, we have a corrupt police department that is hated by the community. They only clear 17% of murders.  Oh, yeah, and they got our very sensible gun control laws thrown out in 2010.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> Lol, someone who supports late term abortion should not be lecturing anyone about who is or isn't a ghoul.



there's no such thing as "late-term" abortion.  When a pregnancy is brought to term, the baby is born.  The proper term is third trimester abortion, which represent less than 1% of all abortions performed and are always done for solid medical reasons.  

Or do you think a lady goes through 8 months of morning sickness and body distortion and says, 'Nah, fuck it, let's get rid of it!"  



TemplarKormac said:


> Go find a mirror. A strong one. Because you are as hypocritical on the issue of life as they come. You wish to preserve life by taking the right of others to preserve theirs away. You want to take life by giving the female species an unrestricted right to have abortions in any stage of development. That also speaks ill of how you care for the children who have died as a result of gun violence, and those who died in poverty.



Again, guy, you are a bit confused.  Women are going to get abortions no matter what the law is, just like they did before Roe.  Probably easier now because we have a pill for that.  

This has nothing to do with the fact we have 33,000 gun deaths a year because the NRA likes to play on your fears.


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Poverty nor Liberty cause crimes.
> 
> Immorality causes crimes.
> 
> Can you be shocked that people governed by those that think innocent children have no right to life carry that belief to thinking adults don't either?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, funny thing happened.  20 years after we legalized abortion, the crime rate dropped steeply, because the kinds of kids who were poor and more inclined to be crooks ended up in medical waste containers, and we were all better off for it.
> 
> Try to keep on topic. The topic here is guns being to accessable to crazy people.
Click to expand...


Imagine typing out that sentence about dead aborted kids ending up in medical waste containers. There will be plenty I'll have to answer to God for. I'm really glad that's not one of them---typing out that sentence. And worse yet, meaning it. Takes my breath away.

(PS--remember: liberals actually pretend to "care about the poor". But read it here first: they really think they're better off dead.)


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, someone who supports late term abortion should not be lecturing anyone about who is or isn't a ghoul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no such thing as "late-term" abortion.  When a pregnancy is brought to term, the baby is born.  The proper term is third trimester abortion, which represent less than 1% of all abortions performed and are always done for solid medical reasons.
> 
> Or do you think a lady goes through 8 months of morning sickness and body distortion and says, 'Nah, fuck it, let's get rid of it!"
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go find a mirror. A strong one. Because you are as hypocritical on the issue of life as they come. You wish to preserve life by taking the right of others to preserve theirs away. You want to take life by giving the female species an unrestricted right to have abortions in any stage of development. That also speaks ill of how you care for the children who have died as a result of gun violence, and those who died in poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, guy, you are a bit confused.  Women are going to get abortions no matter what the law is, just like they did before Roe.  Probably easier now because we have a pill for that.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the fact we have 33,000 gun deaths a year because the NRA likes to play on your fears.
Click to expand...


For the good of your eternal soul. Just stop typing. Stop. 

These words are straight from the pit of Hell


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> there's no such thing as "late-term" abortion.


...

You do realize you're making my case for me, right?


----------



## JoeB131

SweetSue92 said:


> Imagine typing out that sentence about dead aborted kids ending up in medical waste containers. There will be plenty I'll have to answer to God for. I'm really glad that's not one of them---typing out that sentence. And worse yet, meaning it. Takes my breath away.
> 
> (PS--remember: liberals actually pretend to "care about the poor". But read it here first: they really think they're better off dead.)



Since they were never alive, it really doesn't matter that little globs of meat end up in MWC.  Kind of like I don't care when Spooge ends up inside of a rubber... 

again, I was done with your "God" when Mom's cancer didn't get better.  IT was all lies then, it is all lies now. 



SweetSue92 said:


> For the good of your eternal soul. Just stop typing. Stop.
> 
> These words are straight from the pit of Hell



Souls don't exist... There is no Heaven or Hell.  

Where is Hell, anyway?  Is it underground? In Space?  

Do you have a better argument than Bronze Age superstitions?


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> Turns out the shooter was from Australia, where they actually DO have meaningful gun control laws


Irrelevant.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> You do realize you're making my case for me, right?



Um, no, couch boy.  While it is unlikely that you will ever have sex, making your opinion on the matter moot, the fact is, Words Mean Things. 

If a woman is having a third trimester abortion, it's because something in that pregnancy has gone VERY VERY wrong. this is probably a baby she wanted.  Then the doctor tells her it's brain is outside it's body, or it has brittle bone disease, or it's going to be a Down Syndrome Retard. 

This is why we do a shitload of testing now that we didn't have 30 years ago.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> Irrelevant.



actually, it kind of is. 

In Australia, they have a LOT more Muslims than they do in New Zealand. And this guy obviously wanted to kill a bunch of Muslims.  But he couldn't get a gun in Australia... they banned them a long time ago! 

So he had to take a trip to another country,


TemplarKormac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the shooter was from Australia, where they actually DO have meaningful gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.
Click to expand...


actually, it kind of is. 


In Australia, they have a LOT more Muslims than they do in New Zealand. And this guy obviously wanted to kill a bunch of Muslims.  But he couldn't get a gun in Australia... they banned them a long time ago! 


So he had to take a trip to another country, get some guns with their lax gun laws, and then find some Muslims to kill.  While there are 600K Muslims in Australia, there are only 46K in New Zealand. So clearly, the fact that this massacre didn't happen in Australia shows gun control works just fine when it is actually tried.


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine typing out that sentence about dead aborted kids ending up in medical waste containers. There will be plenty I'll have to answer to God for. I'm really glad that's not one of them---typing out that sentence. And worse yet, meaning it. Takes my breath away.
> 
> (PS--remember: liberals actually pretend to "care about the poor". But read it here first: they really think they're better off dead.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since they were never alive, it really doesn't matter that little globs of meat end up in MWC.  Kind of like I don't care when Spooge ends up inside of a rubber...
> 
> again, I was done with your "God" when Mom's cancer didn't get better.  IT was all lies then, it is all lies now.
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the good of your eternal soul. Just stop typing. Stop.
> 
> These words are straight from the pit of Hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Souls don't exist... There is no Heaven or Hell.
> 
> Where is Hell, anyway?  Is it underground? In Space?
> 
> Do you have a better argument than Bronze Age superstitions?
Click to expand...


"My mom died therefore no god"

That's a juvenile argument


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you're making my case for me, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, couch boy.  While it is unlikely that you will ever have sex, making your opinion on the matter moot, the fact is, Words Mean Things.
> 
> If a woman is having a third trimester abortion, it's because something in that pregnancy has gone VERY VERY wrong. this is probably a baby she wanted.  Then the doctor tells her it's brain is outside it's body, or it has brittle bone disease, or it's going to be a Down Syndrome Retard.
> 
> This is why we do a shitload of testing now that we didn't have 30 years ago.
Click to expand...


_"Down Syndrome Retard"_

Joe, imagining he makes the case for the caring, compassionate liberals.


----------



## JoeB131

SweetSue92 said:


> "My mom died therefore no god"
> 
> That's a juvenile argument



Naw, man... it's kind of a reasonable one.  

The kindest thing you can say about your God after that is that he doesn't exist. 

Because if he did have the ability to cure the cancer of this nice lady with five kids who had dedicated her life to working for his church, and just refused to do so, that would make him a Cosmic Dick, wouldn't it? 

Epicurus said it best. 

*“Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. 
Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. 
Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? 
Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?”*


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My mom died therefore no god"
> 
> That's a juvenile argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man... it's kind of a reasonable one.
> 
> The kindest thing you can say about your God after that is that he doesn't exist.
> 
> Because if he did have the ability to cure the cancer of this nice lady with five kids who had dedicated her life to working for his church, and just refused to do so, that would make him a Cosmic Dick, wouldn't it?
> 
> Epicurus said it best.
> 
> *“Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. *
> *Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. *
> *Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? *
> *Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?”*
Click to expand...


I'm sorry your soul seems to be incurable rotten


----------



## JoeB131

SweetSue92 said:


> _"Down Syndrome Retard"_
> 
> Joe, imagining he makes the case for the caring, compassionate liberals.



When did I ever say I was a liberal or compassionate. 

I'm a hard cold pragmatist.  

Real life... 91% of women who find out that they are going to have a Down Syndrome Retard abort.  Given that this test is only 95% accurate, we can even assume some healthy fetuses wound up in Medical Waste Containers.  I didn't put a gun to their heads, no one did. They made their own choices. 

Now, it would be nice if we didn't put young women in so much debt from college they can't consider having babies until their 30's when it's more likely they'll have a Corky. (that the state will become burdened with when they hit adolescence and their tantrums can't be contained anymore). 

But that's the reality we live in, thanks to 40 years of Christians letting the One Percent dismantle the middle class.


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Down Syndrome Retard"_
> 
> Joe, imagining he makes the case for the caring, compassionate liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever say I was a liberal or compassionate.
> 
> I'm a hard cold pragmatist.
> 
> Real life... 91% of women who find out that they are going to have a Down Syndrome Retard abort.  Given that this test is only 95% accurate, we can even assume some healthy fetuses wound up in Medical Waste Containers.  I didn't put a gun to their heads, no one did. They made their own choices.
> 
> Now, it would be nice if we didn't put young women in so much debt from college they can't consider having babies until their 30's when it's more likely they'll have a Corky. (that the state will become burdened with when they hit adolescence and their tantrums can't be contained anymore).
> 
> But that's the reality we live in, thanks to 40 years of Christians letting the One Percent dismantle the middle class.
Click to expand...


You're not a pragmatist at all Joe, you're a bundle of contradictions because you don't think well at all, or rationally. If you were a pragmatist you would be able to think that your mother dying, even if you prayed for her, would not rule out the existence of God. But you cannot allow for that. That's not at all pragmatic. It's an emotional mess, Joe. Also: juvenile.


----------



## JoeB131

SweetSue92 said:


> I'm sorry your soul seems to be incurable rotten



Naw, this is where you get confused.  

When I do good things (and I do a lot of good things for a lot of people), it's not because I live in mortal terror that if I don't, some Sky Pixie is going to burn me in hell right along with Hitler and Ann Frank (Both of whom went to Hell for different reasons, according to Christians) or that I might get to spend eternity with Jeffery Dahmner (who found Jesus and was totally forgiven. Hope he didn't run into anyone he ate up there.) 

I do good things because they are the right thing to do... 

It seems to me that if "Christians" have to be terrorized into being decent human beings, or awful ones (Crusades, Inquisitions, etc.), then that make you kind of weak creatures.


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your soul seems to be incurable rotten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, this is where you get confused.
> 
> When I do good things (and I do a lot of good things for a lot of people), it's not because I live in mortal terror that if I don't, some Sky Pixie is going to burn me in hell right along with Hitler and Ann Frank (Both of whom went to Hell for different reasons, according to Christians) or that I might get to spend eternity with Jeffery Dahmner (who found Jesus and was totally forgiven. Hope he didn't run into anyone he ate up there.)
> 
> I do good things because they are the right thing to do...
> 
> It seems to me that if "Christians" have to be terrorized into being decent human beings, or awful ones (Crusades, Inquisitions, etc.), then that make you kind of weak creatures.
Click to expand...


There is no "right thing" from your framework. You are molecules in motion.


----------



## JoeB131

SweetSue92 said:


> You're not a pragmatist at all Joe, you're a bundle of contradictions because you don't think well at all, or rationally. If you were a pragmatist you would be able to think that your mother dying, even if you prayed for her, would not rule out the existence of God. But you cannot allow for that. That's not at all pragmatic. It's an emotional mess, Joe. Also: juvenile.



Naw, it pretty much does.... Everything else can be explained by science. 

Science explains mom' death just fine. She had cancer in her Colon that spread to her liver.  Bodies fail.  Can't get mad at biology or chemistry, it is what it is. 

But to claim that there is a magic sky pixie who will change that if you just pray hard enough, is silly.  And after he doesn't saying he must have had a good reason (actually said by one of the nasty old dykes in a habit at her wake) is beyond insulting.


----------



## JoeB131

SweetSue92 said:


> There is no "right thing" from your framework. You are molecules in motion.



sure there is. 

Don't hurt people without a good cause.  That's the right thing to do.  

Help people out when you can. That's the right thing to do. 

See.  No need for a sky pixie in any of that. 

Wasn't this thread about a bunch of people who got shot up because some guy didn't like their Sky Pixie?


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a pragmatist at all Joe, you're a bundle of contradictions because you don't think well at all, or rationally. If you were a pragmatist you would be able to think that your mother dying, even if you prayed for her, would not rule out the existence of God. But you cannot allow for that. That's not at all pragmatic. It's an emotional mess, Joe. Also: juvenile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it pretty much does.... Everything else can be explained by science.
> 
> Science explains mom' death just fine. She had cancer in her Colon that spread to her liver.  Bodies fail.  Can't get mad at biology or chemistry, it is what it is.
> 
> But to claim that there is a magic sky pixie who will change that if you just pray hard enough, is silly.  And after he doesn't saying he must have had a good reason (actually said by one of the nasty old dykes in a habit at her wake) is beyond insulting.
Click to expand...


When mature Christians pray, we pray for healing, this is true. We don't pray for healing with the expectation that God will always provide it. We will all die. Either from old age or accidents, or disease, etc. God is not a slave to OUR will, Joe. He is not obligated to OUR will because we pray for it. I mean even very young children understand this. That's why I'm so perplexed by your reaction to your mother's death.


----------



## SweetSue92

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "right thing" from your framework. You are molecules in motion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure there is.
> 
> Don't hurt people without a good cause.  That's the right thing to do.
> 
> Help people out when you can. That's the right thing to do.
> 
> See.  No need for a sky pixie in any of that.
> 
> Wasn't this thread about a bunch of people who got shot up because some guy didn't like their Sky Pixie?
Click to expand...


You can maybe make a feeble case about that being the "right thing to do" because it helps people get along in  society. But that case falls apart very easily. From your worldview there IS no "Right" and there is no "wrong". You are molecules in motion. You are especially not obligated to help out a single other person. What makes that "right"? Your claims about that being the "Right thing to do" are specious at best.


----------



## Blues Man

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
Click to expand...

We have more than enough we just don't enforce them


----------



## Blues Man

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
Click to expand...

You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?

So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.


----------



## JoeB131

SweetSue92 said:


> When mature Christians pray, we pray for healing, this is true. We don't pray for healing with the expectation that God will always provide it. We will all die. Either from old age or accidents, or disease, etc. God is not a slave to OUR will, Joe. He is not obligated to OUR will because we pray for it. I mean even very young children understand this. That's why I'm so perplexed by your reaction to your mother's death.



I'm sure you are.  

Let' me put it in an example that even your tiny little mind can understand.  For whatever reason, you are starving, and you run into a friend who has eaten half a sandwich, but isn't hungry anymore.  You haven't eaten in DAYS, and you ask him nicely for some of his sandwich. You Beg him for his sandwich!  Instead he takes that half a sandwich and throws it away.  

Would that person still be your friend?  He could have easily given you half his sandwich.  He just chose not to, because he was being kind of a dick.  

Let's say that in your relationship with this friend, he's always been a bit pushy, demanding you drop all your plans because he wanted to do something, always insisting you tell him how wonderful he is? Fuck no, you'd get this kind of malignant narcissist the fuck out of your life, if you are smart.  Especially when you begged for a sandwich and he let  you starve! 

You wouldn't tolerate this behavior from a friend, but this is perfectly acceptable to you from a "God"?  A God you couldn't even prove exists.  



SweetSue92 said:


> You can maybe make a feeble case about that being the "right thing to do" because it helps people get along in society. But that case falls apart very easily. From your worldview there IS no "Right" and there is no "wrong". You are molecules in motion. You are especially not obligated to help out a single other person. What makes that "right"? Your claims about that being the "Right thing to do" are specious at best.



I thought that case was pretty good.  

I help people out of compassion. 
You do it out of fear of your Sky Pixie.

Seems to me my motives are a lot more pure than yours.


----------



## RealDave

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
Click to expand...


We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things under heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
> ..please explain....
> what else *A*ffects murder rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that we are different from France, Japan etc don't you?
> 
> There are many factors that affect murder rates besides gun laws
> 
> That you see gun laws as a panacea for murder illustrates your simplistic thinking
> 
> Many states with lax gun laws have murder rates as low as the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I asked you to state those factors--and you DID NOT--because you know it's bullshit
> one more time--state the factors
Click to expand...


Poverty, unemployment under employment, shit schools, break down of the family unit, 

Where do most murders and violent crimes take place in this country?

Poor urban areas all afflicted by the above.

Denying that we have very significant, political, cultural, and socioeconomic differences from those European countries you love so much is extremely simplistic


----------



## RealDave

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never happens... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before he got started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?
> 
> So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.
Click to expand...

 So they could carry an assault type rifle to within 100 feet or less of an entrance and be perfectly legal.


----------



## Blues Man

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
Click to expand...


A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon


----------



## Blues Man

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?
> 
> So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they could carry an assault type rifle to within 100 feet or less of an entrance and be perfectly legal.
Click to expand...

 Not everywhere.

Many places do not allow open carry and no one carries a rifle with them everywhere they go.


----------



## Blues Man

Butch_Coolidge said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure... you tell yourself that.
> 
> Thing is, the Bad guy with a gun has a plan, and he has gotten his shots off before anyone can react....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do nothing, and be a victim. If police followed your line of reasoning, there would be none.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The cops have no legal obligation to come to the aid of the public


----------



## Blues Man

Missourian said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
Click to expand...

And most firearm murders are committed by people who got their guns illegally


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty causes crime! So Trump and everyone else in politics being millionaires means they never commit crimes!
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, when the poor steal, it's called crime.
> When the rich steal, it's called profits.
> 
> Happy to have cleared that up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, don't let the fact that it was still a shooting stop you either, Joe. Lovely dodge.
> 
> Gun control as you see it is useless. People will always find a way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Turns out the shooter was from Australia, where they actually DO have meaningful gun control laws.  While there were plenty of Muslims in Australia making this guy angry, he had to go to New Zealand where the gun laws were a lot more lax to get enough guns to go on a rampage.
Click to expand...


Did you hurt yourself with that ridiculous stretch?

No rich person ever stole anything from you.


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> Poverty, unemployment under employment, shit schools, break down of the family unit,
> 
> Where do most murders and violent crimes take place in this country?
> 
> Poor urban areas all afflicted by the above.
> 
> Denying that we have very significant, political, cultural, and socioeconomic differences from those European countries you love so much is extremely simplistic



Actually, I've known three people who've died of gun violence, and none of them were poor.


----------



## August West

Blues Man said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most firearm murders are committed by people who got their guns illegally
Click to expand...

How hard is it to get a gun illegally when we have more guns than we have people old enough and mature enough to own one? An abundance of anything makes that item easily attainable as any passing 9th grader learns in their Economics class. Open up enough unlocked car doors in this country and you`ll find a gun or two. It sure beats having to fill out those forms and dealing with those nuisance background checks.


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty, unemployment under employment, shit schools, break down of the family unit,
> 
> Where do most murders and violent crimes take place in this country?
> 
> Poor urban areas all afflicted by the above.
> 
> Denying that we have very significant, political, cultural, and socioeconomic differences from those European countries you love so much is extremely simplistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've known three people who've died of gun violence, and none of them were poor.
Click to expand...


And if it doesn't happen to you or someone you know it doesn't happen right?

And let's be clear from the start.

Suicide is not gun violence.  So if any of those people died by their own hand take them off the list


----------



## Blues Man

August West said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most firearm murders are committed by people who got their guns illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hard is it to get a gun illegally when we have more guns than we have people old enough and mature enough to own one? An abundance of anything makes that item easily attainable as any passing 9th grader learns in their Economics class. Open up enough unlocked car doors in this country and you`ll find a gun or two. It sure beats having to fill out those forms and dealing with those nuisance background checks.
Click to expand...


You tell me.

I've never tried to buy a gun illegally and neither have 99.999% of gun owners


----------



## August West

Blues Man said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most firearm murders are committed by people who got their guns illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hard is it to get a gun illegally when we have more guns than we have people old enough and mature enough to own one? An abundance of anything makes that item easily attainable as any passing 9th grader learns in their Economics class. Open up enough unlocked car doors in this country and you`ll find a gun or two. It sure beats having to fill out those forms and dealing with those nuisance background checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> I've never tried to buy a gun illegally and neither have 99.999% of gun owners
Click to expand...

Happy to oblige. BTW, do you have proof that 999.99% of gun owners have no illegal guns in their possession? I didn`t say they bought them!
Inside Straw Purchasing: How Criminals Get Guns Illegally
frontline: hot guns: "How Criminals Get Guns" | PBS
https://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/For-teens-illegal-guns-easy-to-get-on-streets-1283875.php


----------



## Blues Man

August West said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most firearm murders are committed by people who got their guns illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hard is it to get a gun illegally when we have more guns than we have people old enough and mature enough to own one? An abundance of anything makes that item easily attainable as any passing 9th grader learns in their Economics class. Open up enough unlocked car doors in this country and you`ll find a gun or two. It sure beats having to fill out those forms and dealing with those nuisance background checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> I've never tried to buy a gun illegally and neither have 99.999% of gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy to oblige. BTW, do you have proof that 999.99% of gun owners have no illegal guns in their possession? I didn`t say they bought them!
> Inside Straw Purchasing: How Criminals Get Guns Illegally
> frontline: hot guns: "How Criminals Get Guns" | PBS
> https://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/For-teens-illegal-guns-easy-to-get-on-streets-1283875.php
Click to expand...


The fact is most criminals possess their firearms illegally.

LAw abiding gun owners do not have illegal firearms and did not obtain their firearms illegally by definition

Do illegal gun owners commit most gun crime?


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> And if it doesn't happen to you or someone you know it doesn't happen right?
> 
> And let's be clear from the start.
> 
> Suicide is not gun violence. So if any of those people died by their own hand take them off the list



"It's okay honey... little Timmy shot himself. He wasn't murdered by a dirty stinking Minority!" said no one, ever.  

FOAD!


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if it doesn't happen to you or someone you know it doesn't happen right?
> 
> And let's be clear from the start.
> 
> Suicide is not gun violence. So if any of those people died by their own hand take them off the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's okay honey... little Timmy shot himself. He wasn't murdered by a dirty stinking Minority!" said no one, ever.
> 
> FOAD!
Click to expand...


Suicide is not a crime.

Suicide is not gun violence

Suicide is a choice

PERIOD


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poverty causes crime! So Trump and everyone else in politics being millionaires means they never commit crimes!
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, when the poor steal, it's called crime.
> When the rich steal, it's called profits.
> 
> Happy to have cleared that up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, don't let the fact that it was still a shooting stop you either, Joe. Lovely dodge.
> 
> Gun control as you see it is useless. People will always find a way around it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Turns out the shooter was from Australia, where they actually DO have meaningful gun control laws.  While there were plenty of Muslims in Australia making this guy angry, he had to go to New Zealand where the gun laws were a lot more lax to get enough guns to go on a rampage.
Click to expand...

Gun control is tighter in New Zealand.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things under heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
> ..please explain....
> what else *A*ffects murder rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that we are different from France, Japan etc don't you?
> 
> There are many factors that affect murder rates besides gun laws
> 
> That you see gun laws as a panacea for murder illustrates your simplistic thinking
> 
> Many states with lax gun laws have murder rates as low as the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I asked you to state those factors--and you DID NOT--because you know it's bullshit
> one more time--state the factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty, unemployment under employment, shit schools, break down of the family unit,
> 
> Where do most murders and violent crimes take place in this country?
> 
> Poor urban areas all afflicted by the above.
> 
> Denying that we have very significant, political, cultural, and socioeconomic differences from those European countries you love so much is extremely simplistic
Click to expand...

You have left out this one. The majority of these users comes from middle and upper class homes..


Lately, Big Pharma (Which George Soros owns them all) has been pushing the public to get vaccinated again. Even though they has gotten vaccinated a couple a days ago.


*Billionaire George Soros' Fund Bought These 3 Pharma Stocks: Should You? --  The Motley Fool*
*

A new wave of pharma mergers could put innovative drugs in the pipeline*


----------



## Blues Man

Aletheia4u said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things under heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> ......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
> ..please explain....
> what else *A*ffects murder rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that we are different from France, Japan etc don't you?
> 
> There are many factors that affect murder rates besides gun laws
> 
> That you see gun laws as a panacea for murder illustrates your simplistic thinking
> 
> Many states with lax gun laws have murder rates as low as the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I asked you to state those factors--and you DID NOT--because you know it's bullshit
> one more time--state the factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty, unemployment under employment, shit schools, break down of the family unit,
> 
> Where do most murders and violent crimes take place in this country?
> 
> Poor urban areas all afflicted by the above.
> 
> Denying that we have very significant, political, cultural, and socioeconomic differences from those European countries you love so much is extremely simplistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have left out this one. The majority of these users comes from middle and upper class homes..
> 
> 
> Lately, Big Pharma (Which George Soros owns them all) has been pushing the public to get vaccinated again. Even though they has gotten vaccinated a couple a days ago.
> 
> 
> *https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/09/18/billionaire-george-soros-fund bought-these-3-stock.aspx
> 
> 
> A new wave of pharma mergers could put innovative drugs in the pipeline*
Click to expand...


You'll notice I said the majority of murders and violent crime

Mass shootings account for less than 1% of all murders and vaccines have nothing to do with anything in this thread


----------



## Baron

Who benefit from the attack?

1. Zionists who can smear white nationalists in dirt
2. Zionists again who want to ignite a war between Christians and Muslims
3 Zionists at third time who will receive more tax money for their NGO's and 'human right' 'activists' to fight white nationalists

Christchurch is a typical False Flag action.


----------



## Baron

2aguy said:


> Had someone in those mosques had a gun, the shooter could have been stopped....he reloaded several times......
> 
> another gun free zone tragedy.....



The guy works for zionists, a False Flag action.


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
Click to expand...

Said no reasoned person, ever.
There's no reason whatsoever to add more gun laws until the current laws are fully enforced.


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.


Gun free zones.
You prefer your victims unarmed.


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> Gun control is tighter in New Zealand.



Um, no actually it isn't.  Gun laws are kind of lax in NZ compared to Australia, where they CONFISCATED most of the guns back in the 1990's. 

They aren't as crazy as we are, were we think any crazy person who likes to dress up as The Joker has a right to have a machine gun with a 100 round clip!


----------



## Rustic

skews13 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the shooter's are Trump disciples, who left a 74 page manifesto to those ends.
> 
> If they're not shooting up Jewish synagogues in Trumps name, thy're shooting up Mosques in Trumps name. All of those peoples bloo is on Trumps hands. The government of New Zealand is calling them exactly what they are. White terrorists.
Click to expand...

Only fools look at everything through race and gender...


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is tighter in New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no actually it isn't.  Gun laws are kind of lax in NZ compared to Australia, where they CONFISCATED most of the guns back in the 1990's.
> 
> They aren't as crazy as we are, were we think any crazy person who likes to dress up as The Joker has a right to have a machine gun with a 100 round clip!
Click to expand...

He didn't have a machine gun. Moron


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is tighter in New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no actually it isn't.  Gun laws are kind of lax in NZ compared to Australia, where they CONFISCATED most of the guns back in the 1990's.
> 
> They aren't as crazy as we are, were we think any crazy person who likes to dress up as The Joker has a right to have a machine gun with a 100 round clip!
Click to expand...

It’s called a magazine not a clip... dumbass


----------



## Rustic

busybee01 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures you would focus on that. Just in case it escaped your notice, this was a crime perpetuated for no other reason than they were Muslims. But there is no hatred of Muslims according to Trump supporters after the House condemned all hatred.
Click to expand...

Lol
Name one Muslim controlled country that Tolerates anything other than Islam?

This is all you need to know about Islam/Muslims...
20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter........calls himself an Eco-fascist, zero population, anti-capitalist...........before the left wingers start up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there were multiple shooters from what i'm reading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even worse........complete failure of gun control and a complete failure of gun free zones to keep people safe...on an island, with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And even with all of these murders, this is still fewer people than are murdered by guns in the USA in one week.
Click to expand...

Guns don’t kill people people kill people...
More people die in a weekend in Chicago and Detroit from violence...


----------



## Jitss617

Message was sent


----------



## cwise76

MindWars said:


> The real dumbasses think the attack is going to stay over there LMFAO wait until the US is given the go ahead and you stupid fk Trump haters think there's no ody at the border because Jim Acosta took you there lmfao, omfg that is so hard to believe you fkrs are that stupid to fall for nobody at the border live there stupid fks!!!
> 
> THERE IS AN  ATTACK ON CHRISTIANS AND ONE MOD INCLUDE LAST YEAR HAS THE BALLS TO SAY IT WASN'T TRUE THEY ARE KILLING CHRISTIANS YOU STUPID FKRS..........
> 
> THEY ARE COMING FOR YOU NENXT DUMBASSES............    CHRISTIAN OR NOT YOU BETTER BE A MUSLIM OR DIES YOU STUPID ASSES .
> 
> WHEN THEY WANT YOU STUPID WHITE DUMBASSES TO SUBMIT TO ALLAH YOU BETTER DO IT OR DIE MORONS..
> 
> YOU DONN'T GET TO BE AN ATHEIST   STUPID FK
> YOU DON'T GET TO BE PROTISTAN
> YOU DONN'T GET TO CATHOLIC
> YOU DON'T GET TO BE ESCOP.
> YOU DON'T GET TO BE .....................................................
> 
> BE A MUSLIM OR DIE
> 
> There is no attack on  Christians nnoo wtf ever gave your idiots that idea.
> 
> Germany protects Jihadis not Christians. Christian, Yazidi Refugees who once looked to Germany for safety are now fleeing the country in fear for their lives. Refugees are encountering their ISIS captors in the streets Within 30yrs Germans will be a minority in their OWN county
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250382
> 
> 
> this is the bs you Trump hating k....ts want here
> 
> 
> Amy Mek on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> OMAR will say " WE DIDN'T DO THAT"  .........
> 
> MORE ATTACKS ARE COMING IT WILL HAPPEN ACROSS THE GLOBE........
> 
> THEY ARE COMING FOR THE CHRISTIANS ALL OVER THE WORLD WAKE THE HELL UP!!!
> 
> THEN ASK YOUR STUID ASS SELVES WHERE I N THE HELL DID THEY GET THOSE GUNS..
> 
> FAST ANDN FURIOUS RING A FK NBELL OF COURSE NONT.
> 
> Germany protects Jihadis not Christians. Christian, Yazidi Refugees who once looked to Germany for safety are now fleeing the country in fear for their lives. Refugees are encountering their ISIS captors in the streets Within 30yrs Germans will be a minority in their OWN county
> 
> Amy Mek on Twitter
> 
> View attachment 250384


Might be time to check yourself in


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - what?
> Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  If gun control is not the major factor but rather just an important facoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.  Backpedalling.  got it.
> You cannot show it is an important factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No back pedaling at all.
> 
> Obviously, the best approach to gun violence ids to reach the shooters before they kill.  Whether through insuring a better home life or mental screening.   We can't insure those things but we van make it more difficult to these people to get gns let aline killing machines like assault type rifles.
Click to expand...

Ar15s are just sporting rifles... nothing more nothing less


----------



## cwise76

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the left want to muster the militia until we have no more security problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody on the pussy Left in the US would even know which end of a gun to point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it does't take long to get well regulated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am well regulated now with 50 firearms and tens of thousands of rounds of ammo.
Click to expand...

Hair trigger? I bet you’ll end up in prison. You seem like you shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## cwise76

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in wealthy neighborhoods who mostly came from good homes and have some sort of education tend to commit less crimes than those who were born in a poor neighborhood to a single mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - what?
> Education and upbringing has a greater effect on crime than gun control laws?
> Huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it.  If gun control is not the major factor but rather just an important facoir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.  Backpedalling.  got it.
> You cannot show it is an important factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No back pedaling at all.
> 
> Obviously, the best approach to gun violence ids to reach the shooters before they kill.  Whether through insuring a better home life or mental screening.   We can't insure those things but we van make it more difficult to these people to get gns let aline killing machines like assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ar15s are just sporting rifles... nothing more nothing less
Click to expand...

Wrong. They are specifically designed for one thing: Killing people


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun laws in New Zealand - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see a complete ban on magazines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry:
> 
> A magazine that holds more than 7 rounds; magazines holding up to 10 rounds may be modified to carry 7 rounds. The limit on rimfire is 15 rounds per magazine.
> A detachable magazine that holds more than 10 rounds, excepting rimfire magazines, which may carry 15 rounds.
> This creates a 'military style semi-automatic', which requires a special special endorsement to an existing license.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is far from a complete ban.  They seem pretty liberal in handing out licenses.
> 
> The year before, of the 43,509 who people applied for firearms licences, 43,321 were granted them.
> 
> What are New Zealand's gun laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...with all those people in New Zealand with guns for all of these years?  This is the first mass public shooting.....because the people of New Zealand don't have a culture of killing each other in mass public shootings...
> 
> So, it isn't the guns, it is the culture.........
> 
> And when normal people have guns......like the guy at the 2nd Mosque......he saved lives by chasing off the attacker....a good guy with a gun......it wasn't a gun free zone and lives were saved.....
> 
> 1st Mosque...no armed citizen...30 dead.
> 
> 2nd Mosque, armed citizen, 10 dead....
> 
> As research shows, armed citizens who have their guns with them during mass public shootings are 94% effective at stopping the attack, and or saving lives and reducing casualties.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And as we have seen.  When there are weak laws and lots of guns, your much more likely to get shot.  Our homicide rate is 4-5x higher than countries with strong gun control.  There is also many, many more mass shootings...
Click to expand...

Irrelevant


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamaphobic, white nationalist murder of Muslims while praying in the Christchurch, New Zealand, mosque must be called what it is: terrorism perpetrated by a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....he was a left wing, self described Eco-Fascist......racism and hate are all part of the left wing...have been since forever....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nationalist who hates Muslims....
Click to expand...

The only thing worse than nationalism is globalism...

20 Commandments of Mohammad the founder of Islam
1. Thou shall Rape, Marry, and Divorce Pre-pubescent Girls. Koran 65:4
2. Thou shall have Sex Slaves and Work Slaves. Koran 4:3, 4:24, 5:89, 33:50, 58:3, 70:30
3. Thou shall Beat Sex Slaves, Work Slaves, and Wives. Koran 4:34
4. Thou shall have 4 Muslim male witnesses to prove rape. Koran 24:13
5. Thou shall Kill those who insult Islam or Mohammed. Koran 33:57
6. Thou shall Crucify and Amputate non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
7. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims to guarantee receiving 72 virgins in heaven. Koran 9:111
8. Thou shall Kill anyone who leaves Islam. Koran 2:217, 4:89
9. Thou shall Behead non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 47:4
10. Thou shall Kill AND be Killed for Islamic Allah. Koran 9:5
11. Thou shall Terrorize non-Muslims. Koran 8:12, 8:60
12. Thou shall Steal and Rob from non-Muslims. Koran Chapter 8 (Booty/Spoils of War)
13. Thou shall Lie to Strengthen Islam. Koran 3:28, 16:106
14. Thou shall Fight non-Muslim even if you don't want to. Koran 2:216
15. Thou shall not take non-Muslims as friends. Koran 5:51
16. Thou shall Call non-Muslims Pigs and Apes. Koran 5:60, 7:166, 16:106
17. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as the vilest creatures deserving no mercy. Koran 98:6
18. Thou shall Treat non-Muslims as sworn enemies. Koran 4:101
19. Thou shall Kill non-Muslims for not converting to Islam. Koran 9:29
20. Thou shall Extort non-Muslims to keep Islam strong. Koran 9:29.


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
Click to expand...

People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like NZ is getting more gun control


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
Click to expand...

A tool with no other purpose but to kill


----------



## Rustic

Missourian said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
Click to expand...

Bingo!
People obviously don’t need firearms to kill people, Like progressives think...
And the vast majority of violent crime in the United States is in progressive controlled urban areas


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
Click to expand...

Firearms have no control over people


----------



## Rustic

August West said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white nationalist. One of your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to 2Aguy being a white nationalist.
> 
> Put up our shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My real life experience tells me that calling someone a racist gun nut is redundant. I was a steelworker for 35 years so I probably know more gun owners than most people and most gun owners are normal people who like to hunt or feel safer at home because they have a gun. The real gun huggers and gun fondlers that I`ve known are drooling chickenshit racists 100% of the time.
Click to expand...

Only fools look at everything through race and gender...


----------



## RealDave

Rustic said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo!
> People obviously don’t need firearms to kill people, Like progressives think...
> And the vast majority of violent crime in the United States is in progressive controlled urban areas
Click to expand...


Since people don'r need firearms to kill people then why not ban them?


----------



## harmonica

Rustic said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a white nationalist. One of your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to 2Aguy being a white nationalist.
> 
> Put up our shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My real life experience tells me that calling someone a racist gun nut is redundant. I was a steelworker for 35 years so I probably know more gun owners than most people and most gun owners are normal people who like to hunt or feel safer at home because they have a gun. The real gun huggers and gun fondlers that I`ve known are drooling chickenshit racists 100% of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only fools look at everything through race and gender...
Click to expand...

and are racists


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal your true fascist nature, why don't you? Do you realize that every oppressive dictator in recent history preferred that their people be unarmed? Do you realize the result of that disarmament? Mass murder. Ruthless oppression. Genocide. Ethnic cleansing. The elimination of equality in all its forms. Free thought? Forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off the couch and actually learn some history.  Nazi Germany never confiscated guns... In fact, gun ownership was considered a sign of Aryan Manliness.
> 
> The result of going unarmed is that crazy people don't go around shooting up houses of worship and schools.  They never, ever stop governments from doing bad things.  Governments have fucking tanks and bombers and well-trained armies.
> 
> Funny thing about Germany.  The German people had a shitload of guns, but when the SS came for the Jews, not a fucking one of them came out and said,"Hey, you can't take Goldberg, he's my friend!"
> 
> Nope. They either cheered when Goldberg got taken to the camps or they cowered in their houses with their guns and thanked God it wasn't them.
Click to expand...

Lol
The Nazis disarmed the people they disagreed with... you fucking retard


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> He didn't have a machine gun. Moron



Who didn't?  Are we talking about Joker Holmes, who had an AR15 semi-automatic, or this guy, who used two semi-automatics and two shotguns.


----------



## Pilot1

The New Zealand PM said their gun laws would be "changing" due to this shooting.  Their laws are already extremely strict, so what else are they going to do to stop criminals and crazies from illegally getting guns, and using them in crime?  Or are they just going to further restrict their law abiding subjects?


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, someone who supports late term abortion should not be lecturing anyone about who is or isn't a ghoul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no such thing as "late-term" abortion.  When a pregnancy is brought to term, the baby is born.  The proper term is third trimester abortion, which represent less than 1% of all abortions performed and are always done for solid medical reasons.
> 
> Or do you think a lady goes through 8 months of morning sickness and body distortion and says, 'Nah, fuck it, let's get rid of it!"
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go find a mirror. A strong one. Because you are as hypocritical on the issue of life as they come. You wish to preserve life by taking the right of others to preserve theirs away. You want to take life by giving the female species an unrestricted right to have abortions in any stage of development. That also speaks ill of how you care for the children who have died as a result of gun violence, and those who died in poverty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, guy, you are a bit confused.  Women are going to get abortions no matter what the law is, just like they did before Roe.  Probably easier now because we have a pill for that.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the fact we have 33,000 gun deaths a year because the NRA likes to play on your fears.
Click to expand...

Lol
Suicides don’t count, there’s nothing more Cowardly


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is tighter in New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no actually it isn't.  Gun laws are kind of lax in NZ compared to Australia, where they CONFISCATED most of the guns back in the 1990's.
> 
> They aren't as crazy as we are, were we think any crazy person who likes to dress up as The Joker has a right to have a machine gun with a 100 round clip!
Click to expand...

Australia Suffers Worst Mass Shooting in 22 Years

List of massacres in Australia - Wikipedia

You only want my guns for the same reason everyone else in history has - you’re a fascist tyrant lover.


----------



## August West

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
Click to expand...

Actually the gun serves another purpose according to Remington. It`s a way to have your "man card reissued".
A New Sandy Hook Ruling Could Upend the Gun Industry


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo!
> People obviously don’t need firearms to kill people, Like progressives think...
> And the vast majority of violent crime in the United States is in progressive controlled urban areas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since people don'r need firearms to kill people then why not ban them?
Click to expand...

Firearms are absolutely harmless on their own


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine typing out that sentence about dead aborted kids ending up in medical waste containers. There will be plenty I'll have to answer to God for. I'm really glad that's not one of them---typing out that sentence. And worse yet, meaning it. Takes my breath away.
> 
> (PS--remember: liberals actually pretend to "care about the poor". But read it here first: they really think they're better off dead.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since they were never alive, it really doesn't matter that little globs of meat end up in MWC.  Kind of like I don't care when Spooge ends up inside of a rubber...
> 
> again, I was done with your "God" when Mom's cancer didn't get better.  IT was all lies then, it is all lies now.
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the good of your eternal soul. Just stop typing. Stop.
> 
> These words are straight from the pit of Hell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Souls don't exist... There is no Heaven or Hell.
> 
> Where is Hell, anyway?  Is it underground? In Space?
> 
> Do you have a better argument than Bronze Age superstitions?
Click to expand...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Blues Man said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is tighter in New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no actually it isn't.  Gun laws are kind of lax in NZ compared to Australia, where they CONFISCATED most of the guns back in the 1990's.
> 
> They aren't as crazy as we are, were we think any crazy person who likes to dress up as The Joker has a right to have a machine gun with a 100 round clip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't have a machine gun. Moron
Click to expand...

By tonight it’ll be bazookas, tomorrow tanks, next week nuclear bombs.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cwise76 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ar15s are just sporting rifles... nothing more nothing less
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They are specifically designed for one thing: Killing people
Click to expand...

This is a lie - you know you cannot show this to be true.


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When mature Christians pray, we pray for healing, this is true. We don't pray for healing with the expectation that God will always provide it. We will all die. Either from old age or accidents, or disease, etc. God is not a slave to OUR will, Joe. He is not obligated to OUR will because we pray for it. I mean even very young children understand this. That's why I'm so perplexed by your reaction to your mother's death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are.
> 
> Let' me put it in an example that even your tiny little mind can understand.  For whatever reason, you are starving, and you run into a friend who has eaten half a sandwich, but isn't hungry anymore.  You haven't eaten in DAYS, and you ask him nicely for some of his sandwich. You Beg him for his sandwich!  Instead he takes that half a sandwich and throws it away.
> 
> Would that person still be your friend?  He could have easily given you half his sandwich.  He just chose not to, because he was being kind of a dick.
> 
> Let's say that in your relationship with this friend, he's always been a bit pushy, demanding you drop all your plans because he wanted to do something, always insisting you tell him how wonderful he is? Fuck no, you'd get this kind of malignant narcissist the fuck out of your life, if you are smart.  Especially when you begged for a sandwich and he let  you starve!
> 
> You wouldn't tolerate this behavior from a friend, but this is perfectly acceptable to you from a "God"?  A God you couldn't even prove exists.
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can maybe make a feeble case about that being the "right thing to do" because it helps people get along in society. But that case falls apart very easily. From your worldview there IS no "Right" and there is no "wrong". You are molecules in motion. You are especially not obligated to help out a single other person. What makes that "right"? Your claims about that being the "Right thing to do" are specious at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that case was pretty good.
> 
> I help people out of compassion.
> You do it out of fear of your Sky Pixie.
> 
> Seems to me my motives are a lot more pure than yours.
Click to expand...

Lol
Living in your mothers basement has made you really, really angry


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
Click to expand...

AR15’s are just sporting rifles, nothing more nothing less


----------



## Rustic

August West said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most firearm murders are committed by people who got their guns illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hard is it to get a gun illegally when we have more guns than we have people old enough and mature enough to own one? An abundance of anything makes that item easily attainable as any passing 9th grader learns in their Economics class. Open up enough unlocked car doors in this country and you`ll find a gun or two. It sure beats having to fill out those forms and dealing with those nuisance background checks.
Click to expand...

Buy more guns and ammo… Make America great


----------



## M14 Shooter

August West said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the gun serves another purpose according to Remington. It`s a way to have your "man card reissued".
> A New Sandy Hook Ruling Could Upend the Gun Industry
Click to expand...

This is the bst you have?
Stop embarrassing yourself - give up now.


----------



## August West

Rustic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal your true fascist nature, why don't you? Do you realize that every oppressive dictator in recent history preferred that their people be unarmed? Do you realize the result of that disarmament? Mass murder. Ruthless oppression. Genocide. Ethnic cleansing. The elimination of equality in all its forms. Free thought? Forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off the couch and actually learn some history.  Nazi Germany never confiscated guns... In fact, gun ownership was considered a sign of Aryan Manliness.
> 
> The result of going unarmed is that crazy people don't go around shooting up houses of worship and schools.  They never, ever stop governments from doing bad things.  Governments have fucking tanks and bombers and well-trained armies.
> 
> Funny thing about Germany.  The German people had a shitload of guns, but when the SS came for the Jews, not a fucking one of them came out and said,"Hey, you can't take Goldberg, he's my friend!"
> 
> Nope. They either cheered when Goldberg got taken to the camps or they cowered in their houses with their guns and thanked God it wasn't them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> The Nazis disarmed the people they disagreed with... you fucking retard
Click to expand...

No one had a bigger gun give away than the Nazis dumbass. With your gun you got a uniform to wear and the really lucky ones got flamethrowers and tanks.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Blues Man said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
> ..please explain....
> what else *A*ffects murder rates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that we are different from France, Japan etc don't you?
> 
> There are many factors that affect murder rates besides gun laws
> 
> That you see gun laws as a panacea for murder illustrates your simplistic thinking
> 
> Many states with lax gun laws have murder rates as low as the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I asked you to state those factors--and you DID NOT--because you know it's bullshit
> one more time--state the factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty, unemployment under employment, shit schools, break down of the family unit,
> 
> Where do most murders and violent crimes take place in this country?
> 
> Poor urban areas all afflicted by the above.
> 
> Denying that we have very significant, political, cultural, and socioeconomic differences from those European countries you love so much is extremely simplistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have left out this one. The majority of these users comes from middle and upper class homes..
> 
> 
> Lately, Big Pharma (Which George Soros owns them all) has been pushing the public to get vaccinated again. Even though they has gotten vaccinated a couple a days ago.
> 
> 
> *https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/09/18/billionaire-george-soros-fund bought-these-3-stock.aspx
> 
> 
> A new wave of pharma mergers could put innovative drugs in the pipeline*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll notice I said the majority of murders and violent crime
> 
> Mass shootings account for less than 1% of all murders and vaccines have nothing to do with anything in this thread
Click to expand...

Connect the dots. The majority of the people that has ADHD, are prescribed RITALIN. Which it is one of the main psychotropic drugs that disqualify a person from joining the arm forces. And vaccines are causing ADHD in some children. Which eventually that they will whine up being prescribed psychotropics drugs. 

*Higher numbers of vaccinated children were also found among those who were diagnosed with OCD, anxiety disorder and ADHD as soon as three months after their vaccinations.*
*Vaccines linked to mental disorders by Yale study

 National Rifle Association’s (NRA) soon-to-be president Oliver North blamed attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) medication for school shootings and gun violence
Is Ritalin to blame for school shootings? NRA blames ADHD medication for violence

Media ignoring 1 crucial factor in Florida school shooting - WND -  WND

Ritalin and Military Service?

*


----------



## Rustic

August West said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And most firearm murders are committed by people who got their guns illegally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How hard is it to get a gun illegally when we have more guns than we have people old enough and mature enough to own one? An abundance of anything makes that item easily attainable as any passing 9th grader learns in their Economics class. Open up enough unlocked car doors in this country and you`ll find a gun or two. It sure beats having to fill out those forms and dealing with those nuisance background checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.
> 
> I've never tried to buy a gun illegally and neither have 99.999% of gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy to oblige. BTW, do you have proof that 999.99% of gun owners have no illegal guns in their possession? I didn`t say they bought them!
> Inside Straw Purchasing: How Criminals Get Guns Illegally
> frontline: hot guns: "How Criminals Get Guns" | PBS
> https://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/For-teens-illegal-guns-easy-to-get-on-streets-1283875.php
Click to expand...

Lol
If you take the percentage of violence using firearms as compared to numbers of legal firearm ownership in this country there is no problem, it’s an rounding error...

The vast majority of violence in this country using firearms is in progressive controlled urban areas with extremely strict gun control laws...


----------



## Deno

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> twit...had someone been armed, they could have stopped the shooter.....but no, you prefer the killers to be the only ones armed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I prefer nobody be armed, because people like you who fantasize about shooting people all day genuinely scare me.
Click to expand...



Just pick up your pussy hat and try to solider on……


----------



## August West

M14 Shooter said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the gun serves another purpose according to Remington. It`s a way to have your "man card reissued".
> A New Sandy Hook Ruling Could Upend the Gun Industry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the bst you have?
> Stop embarrassing yourself - give up now.
Click to expand...

It`s Remington`s ad moron. It`s Remington who is telling you that you`re not a man without a terrorist weapon, not me. I`m only the messenger you overly sensitive Snowflake. One more time just for you little man.
Was the AR-15 Marketed to Violent Young Men? The Newtown Families Think So


----------



## Rustic

August West said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the gun serves another purpose according to Remington. It`s a way to have your "man card reissued".
> A New Sandy Hook Ruling Could Upend the Gun Industry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the bst you have?
> Stop embarrassing yourself - give up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It`s Remington`s ad moron. It`s Remington who is telling you that you`re not a man without a terrorist weapon, not me. I`m only the messenger you overly sensitive Snowflake. One more time just for you little man.
> Was the AR-15 Marketed to Violent Young Men? The Newtown Families Think So
Click to expand...

Lol
You sound like a pussy whipped bitch... Political correctness has made you fucking retarded


----------



## Blues Man

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo!
> People obviously don’t need firearms to kill people, Like progressives think...
> And the vast majority of violent crime in the United States is in progressive controlled urban areas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since people don'r need firearms to kill people then why not ban them?
Click to expand...


Do you want me to come up with a list of what you don't need so we can ban all that shit too?

It's not your place to tell other people what they need


----------



## Flash

cwise76 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the goals of the shooter was to drive a wedge between the Left and the Right here in the US.
> 
> Watch our stupid Libtard Moon Bats play right into his hands:
> 
> From his manifesto:
> 
> *Why did you choose to use firearms?*
> 
> I could have chosen any weapons or means.A TATP filled rental van. Household flour, a method of dispersion and an ignition source.A ballpeen hammer and a wooden shield.Gas,fire,vehicular attacks,plane attacks, any means were available. I had the will and I had the resources.
> 
> I chose firearms for the affect it would have on social discourse, the extra media coverage they would provide and the affect it could have on the politics of United states and thereby the political situation of the world.
> 
> The US is torn into many factions by its second amendment, along state, social, cultural and, most importantly, racial lines.
> 
> With enough pressure the left wing within the United states will seek to abolish the second amendment, and the right wing within the US will see this as an attack on their very freedom and liberty.
> 
> This attempted abolishment of rights by the left will result in a dramatic polarization of the people in the United States and eventually a fracturing of the US along cultural and racial lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the left want to muster the militia until we have no more security problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody on the pussy Left in the US would even know which end of a gun to point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it does't take long to get well regulated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am well regulated now with 50 firearms and tens of thousands of rounds of ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hair trigger? I bet you’ll end up in prison. You seem like you shoot first and ask questions later.
Click to expand...



You are confused Moon Bat.

I am a legal and responsible gun owner.  I have certifications to be a Firearms Instructor and Range Officer.  Everything I do is focused on firearms safety.  I belong to the largest firearms safety organization in the world.

Go spout your mindless ignorant hate elsewhere.


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms have no control over people
Click to expand...

Guns don’t kill people
People kill people

They just prefer to use guns


----------



## Uncensored2008

cnm said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws strictly regulating handguns and assault style rifles would reduce firearm homicide rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter bullshit.
> 
> Like they did in New Zealand which outlaws semi-auto rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Handguns and assault style rifles are strictly regulated in NZ, which had a firearms homicide rate about a twentieth of that of the US. Semis are not outlawed.
Click to expand...


They are outlawed, stop lying. The prohibition of "military-style semi-automatic" did nothing to stop this terrorist attack. These laws are not really meant to stop such shootings, but rather to ensure a population that is not able to resist the government. Obviously a terrorist is easily able to get a gun as this one did. They don't care about laws.

A homogeneous culture in an isolated environment leads to low rates of homicide. The draconian anti-gun laws of the 80's and 90's had literally zero impact on murder rates in New Zealand. In the 2000's New Zealand began importing Muslims as cheap labor, murder and assault rates have risen as the foreign culture alters the population. Violence will continue to rise, as it has in Britain, as more Muslims are imported. Even this terrorist scumbag was motivated by the mass immigration of third world Muslims. Multiculturalism leads to violence, It is the root of violence in America, and the rest of the world.


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AR15’s are just sporting rifles, nothing more nothing less
Click to expand...

Great for hunting squirrels and shooting up a classroom full of six year olds


----------



## Blues Man

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AR15’s are just sporting rifles, nothing more nothing less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great for hunting squirrels and shooting up a classroom full of six year olds
Click to expand...


I guess that's why 99.999% of people who own an Ar 15 will never shoot up a roomful of 6 year old kids


----------



## rightwinger

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AR15’s are just sporting rifles, nothing more nothing less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great for hunting squirrels and shooting up a classroom full of six year olds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that's why 99.999% of people who own an Ar 15 will never shoot up a roomful of 6 year old kids
Click to expand...

I bet they are so proud of themselves


----------



## Blues Man

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AR15’s are just sporting rifles, nothing more nothing less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great for hunting squirrels and shooting up a classroom full of six year olds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that's why 99.999% of people who own an Ar 15 will never shoot up a roomful of 6 year old kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they are so proud of themselves
Click to expand...


Why because they are not the murderers you say they are?


----------



## Flash

This what happens in a country that doesn't have a Bill of Rights to protect individual liberties.

One nut case commits a crime and Liberties are taken away from everybody by a oppressive government.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have never actually seen a gun, believe it’s considered a novelty by those who own guns. They don’t understand that it’s something that you keep on your person concealed, like you have a wallet or car keys. It’s used as a last ditch effort to protect yourself. You can never win this argument. Wishing no guns exist, is in way reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  No amount of gun control can uninvent the gun.  There are 360 million firearms in the United States.  360 MILLION.
> 
> That means,  if the are 11,000 murders by firearm in the US (and I didn't check if that was accurate,  I just did the math) that is .00003 murders per gun.
> 
> Get that?  For every 100,000 guns owned in America, there are 3 murders per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bingo!
> People obviously don’t need firearms to kill people, Like progressives think...
> And the vast majority of violent crime in the United States is in progressive controlled urban areas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since people don'r need firearms to kill people then why not ban them?
Click to expand...


Because it’s about as realistic as the new green deal....ridiculous, and impossible to enforce. Maybe ban steak knives too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boedicca

Tarrant's "Manifesto" is quite an illuminating piece.   The MSM spin is that he is a white nationalist Nazi.   

Full manifesto here:

Christchurch Mosque shooter Brenton Tarrant’s full manifesto

In his own words, he most closely identities with China (which he labels as fascist) and is an Eco-Fascist., China, btw, is one of the most racist countries in the world.





And he has a stated agenda to tear the Unites States apart (the MSM is carrying his water for him).


----------



## Polishprince

The whole Christchurch shooting just shows how extreme the media is nowadays with its Trump Derangement Syndrome.  

Our President is being blamed for this, even though it happened in New Zealand where he is none too popular- and the perp was from Australia, another place where he isn't popular - where BOTH countries have embraced draconian style gun control.  

Actually, like the Pittsburgh Synagogue Shooting, this is just another example of Trump Hate going off the rsils.

The lesson from Christchurch is that our people have to start embracing our President and not give into the Trump Hate that leads to this kind of bloodshed and tragedy.   Remember that the President has no problem at all with Islam, he has recognized it is a tremendous religion and has enthusiastically embraced the endorsements of prominent muslims like Fellow WWE Hall of Famers Iron Mike Tyson and the Iron Sheikh.


----------



## 2aguy

August West said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the gun serves another purpose according to Remington. It`s a way to have your "man card reissued".
> A New Sandy Hook Ruling Could Upend the Gun Industry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the bst you have?
> Stop embarrassing yourself - give up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It`s Remington`s ad moron. It`s Remington who is telling you that you`re not a man without a terrorist weapon, not me. I`m only the messenger you overly sensitive Snowflake. One more time just for you little man.
> Was the AR-15 Marketed to Violent Young Men? The Newtown Families Think So
Click to expand...



Where exactly do you even find this add you moron?   See it on t.v.?   Hear it on the radio?   You dumb twit......

The only reason you morons want to ban the AR-15 is that it gives you the ability to come back and say that all other semi-auto rifles fire the exact same way...so now we have to let you ban those...and around the country you asshats are already doing that, even down to shotguns and pistols...you aren't even hiding it anymore....

He stole this gun, after committing murder...and the only reason he was able to kill so many at Sandy Hook was he targeted 5 year olds in a gun free zone.......

He could have killed even more people if he had decided to use a rental truck....want to ban those too, you moron?

Sandy Hook....26 killed, in a gun free zone.  We know the killer targeted 5 year olds because he knew they would be the most helpless, and because of the schools in the area, the middle school and the high school, Sandy Hook was the one without a police resource officer....

Nice, France, a muslim terrorist with a rental truck murdered 86 people in 5 minutes of driving, injuring 435 others...

Rental trucks are obviously deadlier than AR-15 rifles.....so now we should ban them...right?


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
Click to expand...



Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?


Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?

Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?

A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?

Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....





For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982

Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403

Knives.....1,591

Hands and feet......696

Clubs.....467


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, actual research shows that armed citizens have a 94% success rate when they have their guns with them at stopping mass shooters, and saving lives.......but don't let facts get in your way.
> 
> 
> 
> links?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?
> 
> So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they could carry an assault type rifle to within 100 feet or less of an entrance and be perfectly legal.
Click to expand...



Are you really this stupid?   What part of the gun free zone laws currently in place stop this from happening already?   And all of the mass school shootings we have had could have been carried out with 6 shot revolvers......you moron....

The only thing that keeps these shooters away is getting rid of gun free zones...

We know this, this is a fact.....these shooters, including the Sandy Hook shooter choose their locations because they want gun free zones.....their notes, their statements tell us this....you guys don't want to stop the killing, you just want to ban guns for law abiding gun owners....you are sick.


----------



## 2aguy

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things under heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
> ..please explain....
> what else *A*ffects murder rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that we are different from France, Japan etc don't you?
> 
> There are many factors that affect murder rates besides gun laws
> 
> That you see gun laws as a panacea for murder illustrates your simplistic thinking
> 
> Many states with lax gun laws have murder rates as low as the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I asked you to state those factors--and you DID NOT--because you know it's bullshit
> one more time--state the factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty, unemployment under employment, shit schools, break down of the family unit,
> 
> Where do most murders and violent crimes take place in this country?
> 
> Poor urban areas all afflicted by the above.
> 
> Denying that we have very significant, political, cultural, and socioeconomic differences from those European countries you love so much is extremely simplistic
Click to expand...



Fatherless boys are the issue.......of all the gun murders, the majority are committed by fatherless boys...the sons of single teenage mothers, or divorced parents with an absentee father........that is the issue...but it would be in conflict with left wing social theory to actually try to put the nuclear family back together......


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, gun control doesn't work in New Zealand......they have had a mass public shooting against two Mosques.   The shooter....who had a gun.......may have killed 49 people....... but this isn't possible, because they have gun control in New Zealand...so initial reports are likely wrong....
> 
> And, of course, the sites were gun free zones....right?
> 
> And before the anti-gunners start......I used to wait to comment on these attacks....until the anti-gunners would be the first on the scene, walking through the blood, dragging the bodies to the nearest camera calling for taking guns away from the very people who could have stopped the attack...
> 
> Christchurch shooting: 49 dead in terror attack at two mosques – live updates
> 
> 
> *Forty-nine people have been killed in shootings at two mosques in the New Zealand city of Christchurch.* They included 41 people killed at the Deans Avenue mosque and seven at Linwood mosque. Another victim died later in Christchurch hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
Click to expand...



Cars killed 38,659 people in 2017.

Guns used in murder killed 10,982

According to your logic, we need to ban cars......now.


----------



## Polishprince

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
Click to expand...



All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.


----------



## 2aguy

hunarcy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a wall.  It would stop Canadians from smuggling American guns into Canada.
> 
> (no title)
> 
> Canadian man gets 51 months in border gun smuggling case
> 
> 30 handguns seized in investigation into cross-border smuggling: police
Click to expand...



Wrong....Canada doesn't have a gun murder problem...they have gun control there......which is why their gun murder problem is going up......more and more fatherless boys raised by single teenage mothers......fix that, and you fix your gun problem.


----------



## 2aguy

Polishprince said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
Click to expand...



Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...


----------



## indiajo

2aguy said:


> Cars killed 38,659 people in 2017.
> 
> Guns used in murder killed 10,982
> 
> According to your logic, we need to ban cars......now.



Do I unerstand this correctly?
You want to give Muslim immigrants the right to own and carry guns?
That's smart.


----------



## 2aguy

indiajo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars killed 38,659 people in 2017.
> 
> Guns used in murder killed 10,982
> 
> According to your logic, we need to ban cars......now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I unerstand this correctly?
> You want to give Muslim immigrants the right to own and carry guns?
> That's smart.
Click to expand...



If they are U.S. citizens they can already own, buy and carry guns.....I see them from time to time at the gun store already......any citizen of the U.S. is covered by our Bill of Rights, including the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
Click to expand...

 You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that.

Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that.
> 
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
Click to expand...



The democrat party wants to kill living babies, supports anti-semitism, supports misogyny, racism and hate.....not Trump......you belong to them, you are a vile human.


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a wall.  It would stop Canadians from smuggling American guns into Canada.
> 
> (no title)
> 
> Canadian man gets 51 months in border gun smuggling case
> 
> 30 handguns seized in investigation into cross-border smuggling: police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....Canada doesn't have a gun murder problem...they have gun control there......which is why their gun murder problem is going up......more and more fatherless boys raised by single teenage mothers......fix that, and you fix your gun problem.
Click to expand...

 Msybe you shouldn't bitch so much about abortion & birth control?


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that.
> 
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
Click to expand...



And you didn't respond to the actual post....do you want to ban cars or not?  If you want to ban rifles because they kill far less than 400 people a year, then cars killing over 38,000 people a year must drive you nuts...

Ban them...right?


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a wall.  It would stop Canadians from smuggling American guns into Canada.
> 
> (no title)
> 
> Canadian man gets 51 months in border gun smuggling case
> 
> 30 handguns seized in investigation into cross-border smuggling: police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....Canada doesn't have a gun murder problem...they have gun control there......which is why their gun murder problem is going up......more and more fatherless boys raised by single teenage mothers......fix that, and you fix your gun problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Msybe you shouldn't bitch so much about abortion & birth control?
Click to expand...



How about answering the question?


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that.
> 
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The democrat party wants to kill living babies, supports anti-semitism, supports misogyny, racism and hate.....not Trump......you belong to them, you are a vile human.
Click to expand...

  You are either lying or too God damn stupid top know about the bills you are misrepresenting.  Which is it?

They do not support anti-Seminism.    

You assfucks elected the misogynist, bigot & racist with Trump.  So shove you bullshit.


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that.
> 
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't respond to the actual post....do you want to ban cars or not?  If you want to ban rifles because they kill far less than 400 people a year, then cars killing over 38,000 people a year must drive you nuts...
> 
> Ban them...right?
Click to expand...

  Cars serve a purpose other than killing.  Guns, not so much.


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a wall.  It would stop Canadians from smuggling American guns into Canada.
> 
> (no title)
> 
> Canadian man gets 51 months in border gun smuggling case
> 
> 30 handguns seized in investigation into cross-border smuggling: police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....Canada doesn't have a gun murder problem...they have gun control there......which is why their gun murder problem is going up......more and more fatherless boys raised by single teenage mothers......fix that, and you fix your gun problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Msybe you shouldn't bitch so much about abortion & birth control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How about answering the question?
Click to expand...



"Wrong....Canada doesn't have a gun murder problem...they have gun control there......which is why their gun murder problem is going up......more and more fatherless boys raised by single teenage mothers......fix that, and you fix your gun problem."

There is a question there?


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that.
> 
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The democrat party wants to kill living babies, supports anti-semitism, supports misogyny, racism and hate.....not Trump......you belong to them, you are a vile human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either lying or too God damn stupid top know about the bills you are misrepresenting.  Which is it?
> 
> They do not support anti-Seminism.
> 
> You assfucks elected the misogynist, bigot & racist with Trump.  So shove you bullshit.
Click to expand...


You just described the democrat party, not Trump.   The only reason you guys call Trump a racist is he ran for President......he was more than welcome among all the race huslters in the democrat party before he did that...Oprah loved him, Will Smith had him on the Fresh Prince show, all the rappers loved him...

You are part of the worst political party in American history, filled with madness, violence, hate, racism and misogyny......


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that. Oh fuick you.  YTou can't posdsibly be thkis fucking stupid.
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The democrat party wants to kill living babies, supports anti-semitism, supports misogyny, racism and hate.....not Trump......you belong to them, you are a vile human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either lying or too God damn stupid top know about the bills you are misrepresenting.  Which is it?
> 
> They do not support anti-Seminism.
> 
> You assfucks elected the misogynist, bigot & racist with Trump.  So shove you bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just described the democrat party, not Trump.   The only reason you guys call Trump a racist is he ran for President......he was more than welcome among all the race huslters in the democrat party before he did that...Oprah loved him, Will Smith had him on the Fresh Prince show, all the rappers loved him...
> 
> You are part of the worst political party in American history, filled with madness, violence, hate, racism and misogyny......
Click to expand...


So, you are really this fucking stupid.


----------



## 2aguy

Do the anti-gunners realize that an armed good guy saved lives at the 2nd Mosque......?

Observations on Christchurch

3) From a policy standpoint, the only lesson that can be drawn from the Christchurch massacre is reflected in the difference in the casualty totals between the two attacks. Forty-one were killed at the Dean Ave. mosque, the first one that was targeted, where the murderer had plenty of time and at one point returned to his vehicle to reload. *There were only seven killed at the Linwood mosque because one of the worshippers was armed:*

A second shooting happened at a mosque in the Linwood area of the city.

One Friday prayer goer returned fire with a rifle or shotgun.

Witnesses said they heard multiple gunshots around 1.45 pm.

A well known Muslim local chased the shooters and fired two shots at them as they sped off.

He was heard telling police officers he was firing in “self defence”.

Early reports of catastrophic events like these always turn out to be wrong in some respects, but it does appear that armed self-defense was the key to the less tragic outcome at Linwood. Murder is the result of human evil and will never be eradicated in this world, *but if more people arm themselves, there will be fewer mass murder events.*


----------



## hunarcy

2aguy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a wall.  It would stop Canadians from smuggling American guns into Canada.
> 
> (no title)
> 
> Canadian man gets 51 months in border gun smuggling case
> 
> 30 handguns seized in investigation into cross-border smuggling: police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....Canada doesn't have a gun murder problem...they have gun control there......which is why their gun murder problem is going up......more and more fatherless boys raised by single teenage mothers......fix that, and you fix your gun problem.
Click to expand...


Didn't read the thread, did you?  dragonbiddy was impugning Americans for smuggling firearms into Canada.  I was pointing out that they should build a wall to keep Canadians from trying to smuggle firearms into their own nation.


----------



## 2aguy

hunarcy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe you are actually celebrating the failure of gun control.  There is no limit to the depths you will sink to,
> 
> 
> 
> Says she who proudly stands on the bodies and bathes herself in the blood of innocent victims while screaming for more gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need more gun control in Canada.  We need Americans to stop smuggling guns into our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a wall.  It would stop Canadians from smuggling American guns into Canada.
> 
> (no title)
> 
> Canadian man gets 51 months in border gun smuggling case
> 
> 30 handguns seized in investigation into cross-border smuggling: police
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....Canada doesn't have a gun murder problem...they have gun control there......which is why their gun murder problem is going up......more and more fatherless boys raised by single teenage mothers......fix that, and you fix your gun problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't read the thread, did you?  dragonbiddy was impugning Americans for smuggling firearms into Canada.  I was pointing out that they should build a wall to keep Canadians from trying to smuggle firearms into their own nation.
Click to expand...



After a while I stop reading her threads......I can only take so much from left wing gun grabbers in a day....


----------



## indiajo

2aguy said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars killed 38,659 people in 2017.
> 
> Guns used in murder killed 10,982
> 
> According to your logic, we need to ban cars......now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I unerstand this correctly?
> You want to give Muslim immigrants the right to own and carry guns?
> That's smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they are U.S. citizens they can already own, buy and carry guns.....I see them from time to time at the gun store already......any citizen of the U.S. is covered by our Bill of Rights, including the 2nd Amendment.
Click to expand...


Your founding fathers could not anticipate the problems you will experience from the present islamic development.
At least you have guns yourselves. Which leaves you less fucked up than us in Europe.


----------



## 2aguy

indiajo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars killed 38,659 people in 2017.
> 
> Guns used in murder killed 10,982
> 
> According to your logic, we need to ban cars......now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I unerstand this correctly?
> You want to give Muslim immigrants the right to own and carry guns?
> That's smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they are U.S. citizens they can already own, buy and carry guns.....I see them from time to time at the gun store already......any citizen of the U.S. is covered by our Bill of Rights, including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your founding fathers could not anticipate the problems you will experience from the present islamic development.
> At least you have guns yourselves. Which leaves you less fucked up than us in Europe.
Click to expand...



As you experience more and more violence from fatherless boys, decades from now you will relax your gun laws....


----------



## Dragonlady

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> links?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?
> 
> So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they could carry an assault type rifle to within 100 feet or less of an entrance and be perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?   What part of the gun free zone laws currently in place stop this from happening already?   And all of the mass school shootings we have had could have been carried out with 6 shot revolvers......you moron....
> 
> The only thing that keeps these shooters away is getting rid of gun free zones...
> 
> We know this, this is a fact.....these shooters, including the Sandy Hook shooter choose their locations because they want gun free zones.....their notes, their statements tell us this....you guys don't want to stop the killing, you just want to ban guns for law abiding gun owners....you are sick.
Click to expand...


Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones".  Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind.  The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.

All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence.  The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down.  Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again.  The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.  

Facts, asshole.  Cold hard facts.


----------



## JoeB131

Dragonlady said:


> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones". Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind. The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence. The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down. Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again. The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole. Cold hard facts.



Keep in mind, 2AGuy is compensating for his "Shortcomings".


----------



## 2aguy

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?
> 
> So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they could carry an assault type rifle to within 100 feet or less of an entrance and be perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?   What part of the gun free zone laws currently in place stop this from happening already?   And all of the mass school shootings we have had could have been carried out with 6 shot revolvers......you moron....
> 
> The only thing that keeps these shooters away is getting rid of gun free zones...
> 
> We know this, this is a fact.....these shooters, including the Sandy Hook shooter choose their locations because they want gun free zones.....their notes, their statements tell us this....you guys don't want to stop the killing, you just want to ban guns for law abiding gun owners....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones".  Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind.  The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence.  The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down.  Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again.  The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole.  Cold hard facts.
Click to expand...


.......you don't know anything about the topic.....

Sandy hook, did not have police resource officer, the other schools in the area did....

Building a safer Sandy Hook |  News21: Gun Wars

The high school and middle school, which already had armed resource officers, doubled down on security and restricted all visitors that didn’t have prior permission to enter.


Orlando, Pulse Night club shooter wanted to attack Disney land

Pulse shooter’s initial target was Disney site, prosecutors say


Prosecutors say the Orlando nightclub shooter intended to attack Disney World’s shopping and entertainment complex by hiding a gun in a stroller but became spooked by police and chose the gay club as his target.



3/5/18
The Washington Post's School Shooter Profile: A Chilling Account | National Review

The second thing: The shooter reveals that he thought seriously about whether his target would be a “gun free zone.” I mention this not to endorse any particular policy, but to make it clear that it is by no means rare for those who would do harm to first scope out their destinations and to make sure that they won’t encounter much resistance. The shooter openly explains that he chose the local elementary school, rather than the school he was really angry with (his own), because it lacked an armed guard. He also admits to having researched how long it took cops to respond in the area (15 minutes), and how long it would be before SWAT was on site (45 minutes). This echoes comments made by the shooter at Isla Vista, who considered carrying out his attack on Halloween, but decided against it because there’d be “too many cops walking around during an event like Halloween, and cops are the only ones who can hinder my plans.”
*The actual story linked above...*

“I HAVE TO BEAT **** **** . .” he wrote nine days before the Sept. 28, 2016, shooting in a misspelled reference to the Sandy Hook killer,**** ****. “Atleast 40.”

*Two days later, he debated whether he should attack his middle school, from which he’d been expelled, or his elementary school, just up the road. *

*He decided on Townville Elementary because it was closer and had no armed security. *


“Itll be like shooting fish in a barrel,” he wrote his friends, whose identities remain unclear, along with whether the FBI has tracked any of them down. The agency declined to comment, citing Jesse’s open case.

In the chat, he said he had researched police response times for the area and found that it would take them 15 minutes to get there, maybe 45 for SWAT. He said he would throw pipe bombs into each classroom before he got in a shootout with police and killed himself with his shotgun. He said he had been planning a massacre for two years.

=========
The Colorado theater shooter evidence...

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/09/10/did-colorado-shooter-single-out-cinemark-theater.html#ixzz2F4pLqhxu

Yet, neither explanation is right. Instead, out of all the movie theaters within 20 minutes of his apartment showing the new Batman movie that night, it was the only one where guns were banned. In Colorado, individuals with permits can carry concealed handgun in most malls, stores, movie theaters, and restaurants. But private businesses can determine whether permit holders can carry guns on their private property.

Most movie theaters allow permit holders carrying guns. But the Cinemark movie theater was the only one with a sign posted at the theater’s entrance.

A simple web search and some telephone calls reveal how easily one can find out how Cinemark compared to other movie theaters. According to mapquest.com and movies.com, there were seven movie theaters showing "The Dark Knight Rises" on July 20th within 20 minutes of the killer’s apartment at 1690 Paris St, Aurora, Colorado. At 4 miles and an 8-minute car ride, the Cinemark’s Century Theater wasn't the closest. Another theater was only 1.2 miles (3 minutes) away.

There was also a theater just slightly further away, 10 minutes. It is the "home of Colorado's largest auditorium," according to their movie hotline greeting message. The potentially huge audience ought to have been attractive to someone trying to kill as many people as possible. Four other theaters were 18 minutes, two at 19 minutes, and 20 minutes away. But all of those theaters allowed permitted concealed handguns.

So why would a mass shooter pick a place that bans guns? The answer should be obvious, though it apparently is not clear to the media – disarming law-abiding citizens leaves them as sitting ducks




FBI: Dearborn Heights ISIS supporter planned to attack Detroit church

In conversation's between Abu-Rayyan and the undercover agent, Abu-Rayyan described his desire to commit a martyrdom operation.

The complaint filed in federal court doesn’t specify which Detroit church he was allegedly planning to attack, only that it was close and could seat 6,000 members.

The complaint quotes Abu-Rayyan saying:

_*“It's easy, and a lot of people go there. Plus people are not allowed to carry guns in church. Plus it would make the news. Everybody would've heard. Honestly I regret not doing it. If I can't do jihad in the Middle East, I would do my jihad over here."*_

He had also told the undercover agent that a church would be an easy target because people are not allowed to carry guns there and that it would make the news.
----------------
Minnesota…...

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/minn-teen-made-bombs-stockpiled-guns-prep-school-massacre-police-article-1.1776006

The unhinged teen told cops, after being busted Tuesday, that he planned to shoot his sister, mom and dad with a .22-caliber rifle before he went to a rural field and set a fire to distract cops.

The 11th-grader then said he planned to go to Waseca Junior and Senior High School where he would toss Molotov cocktails and explode pressure-cooker bombs to try and kill “as many students as he could” in the cafeteria during lunchtime.

About 1,000 students, in 7th through 12th grade, attend the school.

LaDue, according to the notebook of his plan, would kill the school resource officer before continuing to kill other students. He was prepared to be gunned down by a SWAT Team, police said.



************************


Vince Vaughn is right about guns (and was brave to be so honest) | Fox News

Last June, Elliot Rodger, who killed six people in Santa Barbara, Calif., explained his own choice. In his 141-page “Manifesto,” Rodger turned down alternate targets because he worried that someone with a gun would cut short his killing spree.

That same month, Justin Bourque shot to death three people in Canada. His Facebook page made fun of gun bans, with pictures of defenseless victims explaining to killers that they weren’t allowed to have guns.

The diary of the Aurora, Colorado, “Batman” movie theater killer, James Holmes, was finally released this past week. It was clear that he was considering both attacking an airport and a movie theater, but he turned down the airport option because he was concerned about their “substantial security.”

Of course, there are numerous other examples such as the Columbine killersopposing the concealed carry law that was then working its way through the state legislature. The bill would have allowed people to carry permitted concealed handguns on school property. The killers timed their attack for the very day that final passage of the law was planned for in the legislature.

If you go to the link for the Colorado theater shooter they have a photo of his journal where he has notes about airports…..he lists one of the items…."Substantial Security"

http://crimeresearch.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/james-holmes-notebook-dragged.pdf
**************

Sandy hook, did not have police resource officer

Building a safer Sandy Hook |  News21: Gun Wars

The high school and middle school, which already had armed resource officers, doubled down on security and restricted all visitors that didn’t have prior permission to enter.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones". Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind. The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence. The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down. Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again. The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole. Cold hard facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, 2AGuy is compensating for his "Shortcomings".
Click to expand...



And to the penis joke.....you are seriously in trouble....you need to get help from a trained professional.  Whenever we talk about guns and gun control, you immediately thing about a man's penis.....you psycho sexual response is damaged and you need help....guns are not sex toys.....they are self defense tools.  That you confuse this is dangerous, and needs professional attention.


----------



## Polishprince

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?
> 
> So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they could carry an assault type rifle to within 100 feet or less of an entrance and be perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?   What part of the gun free zone laws currently in place stop this from happening already?   And all of the mass school shootings we have had could have been carried out with 6 shot revolvers......you moron....
> 
> The only thing that keeps these shooters away is getting rid of gun free zones...
> 
> We know this, this is a fact.....these shooters, including the Sandy Hook shooter choose their locations because they want gun free zones.....their notes, their statements tell us this....you guys don't want to stop the killing, you just want to ban guns for law abiding gun owners....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones".  Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind.  The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence.  The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down.  Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again.  The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole.  Cold hard facts.
Click to expand...



The facts are that libs really don't have a plan to disarm Americans.    They controlled Chicago for many years, virtually banned the carrying of firearms.   The result was that people just went to back alley gun dealers and meeting dealers in the back rooms of bars for their self defense needs.   You libs might want old people to lock themselves into their homes for protection, but IMHO, its not going to happen.   We geezers are going to continue to go out, and be armed, and if some young thugs pull a firearm on us, they better be prepared.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms have no control over people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns don’t kill people
> People kill people
Click to expand...


What's wrong. Again: In Germany die about 50 people a year because of firearms. In the USA it are more than 30,000 every year. That's 15,000% more (calculated on the same level of population): 15,000%!!! 150 times more often!!! 



> They just prefer to use guns



I'm by the way very impressed from the two policemen who had arrrested this damned bloody asshole. They did a great job. And the best: They got him alive. That's very good. This will help lots of psychologist and forensic experts to find out what's really going on in the life and brain of such a ruthless mass-murderer, who kills people who never had done him on his own something bad in his life, but murders only on reason of totally perverted ideas and stupid political propaganda, which others dissiminate. We have to understand how someone is able to lose totally the control about the own essential life and acts like an empty minded killer machine.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms have no control over people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns don’t kill people
> People kill people
> 
> They just prefer to use guns
Click to expand...

Na, Not really… In the Middle East they prefer vehicles and bombs.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AR15’s are just sporting rifles, nothing more nothing less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great for hunting squirrels and shooting up a classroom full of six year olds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that's why 99.999% of people who own an Ar 15 will never shoot up a roomful of 6 year old kids
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet they are so proud of themselves
Click to expand...

We have much bigger fish to fry... fact


----------



## Rustic

indiajo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars killed 38,659 people in 2017.
> 
> Guns used in murder killed 10,982
> 
> According to your logic, we need to ban cars......now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I unerstand this correctly?
> You want to give Muslim immigrants the right to own and carry guns?
> That's smart.
Click to expand...

Lol
You do realize you have to be a citizen to own firearms legally. Dumbass


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that.
> 
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The democrat party wants to kill living babies, supports anti-semitism, supports misogyny, racism and hate.....not Trump......you belong to them, you are a vile human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either lying or too God damn stupid top know about the bills you are misrepresenting.  Which is it?
> 
> They do not support anti-Seminism.
> 
> You assfucks elected the misogynist, bigot & racist with Trump.  So shove you bullshit.
Click to expand...

Only fools look at everything to race and gender… You fucking retard


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?    They kill fewer people than knives do every single year.....do you want to ban knives too?
> 
> 
> Knives kill more people every single year than all rifle types......so they kill way more people than AR-15 rifles in particular.....so, according to you, we need to ban knives...right?
> 
> Knives are deadlier each year than these rifles.......do you want to ban all knives?
> 
> A rental Truck in Nice, France, Driven by a muslim terrorist was used to murder 86 people, more people than in any of our mass public shootings, and he injured 435 others.....do you want to ban them too?
> 
> Rifles are used to kill fewer people than knives, clubs and even bare hands.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 2017.....with now more than 17.25 million Americans carrying guns for self defense....10,982
> 
> Rifles...still kill fewer people each year than knives... 403
> 
> Knives.....1,591
> 
> Hands and feet......696
> 
> Clubs.....467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of those numbers are dwarfed by the number of Americans who are slaughtered in Planned Parenthood clinics and other abortuaries across the Fruited Plain.  And these folks are saluted and financed by the Deep State.  Kermit Gosnell, who is in a Pennsylvania penitentiary today, would be a hero in New York today for his advances in post-birth abortions.  Gosnell received many liberal awards over his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that.
> 
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you didn't respond to the actual post....do you want to ban cars or not?  If you want to ban rifles because they kill far less than 400 people a year, then cars killing over 38,000 people a year must drive you nuts...
> 
> Ban them...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cars serve a purpose other than killing.  Guns, not so much.
Click to expand...

Lol
No one has the right to a vehicle ownership you fucking retard


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep........the democrat party is the party of madness, racism, hate, misogyny...............they need to be voted out of power at every level...
> 
> 
> 
> You voted for Trump.  You can't get any dumber than that. Oh fuick you.  YTou can't posdsibly be thkis fucking stupid.
> Please, quit this shit you assfucks ate doing but taking Trump's fault &  applying them to Democrts.  It just makes you look dumber than you already are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The democrat party wants to kill living babies, supports anti-semitism, supports misogyny, racism and hate.....not Trump......you belong to them, you are a vile human.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either lying or too God damn stupid top know about the bills you are misrepresenting.  Which is it?
> 
> They do not support anti-Seminism.
> 
> You assfucks elected the misogynist, bigot & racist with Trump.  So shove you bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just described the democrat party, not Trump.   The only reason you guys call Trump a racist is he ran for President......he was more than welcome among all the race huslters in the democrat party before he did that...Oprah loved him, Will Smith had him on the Fresh Prince show, all the rappers loved him...
> 
> You are part of the worst political party in American history, filled with madness, violence, hate, racism and misogyny......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are really this fucking stupid.
Click to expand...

Lol
You’re fucking stupid to look at everything through race and gender… Political correctness has made you into a fucking retard


----------



## Rustic

indiajo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars killed 38,659 people in 2017.
> 
> Guns used in murder killed 10,982
> 
> According to your logic, we need to ban cars......now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I unerstand this correctly?
> You want to give Muslim immigrants the right to own and carry guns?
> That's smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If they are U.S. citizens they can already own, buy and carry guns.....I see them from time to time at the gun store already......any citizen of the U.S. is covered by our Bill of Rights, including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your founding fathers could not anticipate the problems you will experience from the present islamic development.
> At least you have guns yourselves. Which leaves you less fucked up than us in Europe.
Click to expand...

Lol
Says a fucking control freak


----------



## Polishprince

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms have no control over people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns don’t kill people
> People kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong. Again: In Germany die about 50 people a year because of firearms. In the USA it are more than 30,000 every year. That's 15,000% more (calculated on the same level of population): 15,000%!!! 150 times more often!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just prefer to use guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm by the way very impressed from the two policemen who had arrrested this damned bloody asshole. They did a great job. And the best: They got him alive. That's very good. This will help lots of psychologist and forensic experts to find out what's really going on in the life and brain of such a ruthless mass-murderer, who kills people who never had done him on his own something bad in his life, but murders only on reason of totally perverted ideas and stupid political propaganda, which others dissiminate. We have to understand how someone is able to lose totally the control about the own essential life and acts like an empty minded killer machine.
Click to expand...




Most deaths due to firearms in America are due to Suicide, not homicide.  If people intent on offing themselves don't have guns, they just jump off of tall buildings or immolate themselves instead.    What the hell difference does it make?


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?
> 
> So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they could carry an assault type rifle to within 100 feet or less of an entrance and be perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?   What part of the gun free zone laws currently in place stop this from happening already?   And all of the mass school shootings we have had could have been carried out with 6 shot revolvers......you moron....
> 
> The only thing that keeps these shooters away is getting rid of gun free zones...
> 
> We know this, this is a fact.....these shooters, including the Sandy Hook shooter choose their locations because they want gun free zones.....their notes, their statements tell us this....you guys don't want to stop the killing, you just want to ban guns for law abiding gun owners....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones".  Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind.  The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence.  The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down.  Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again.  The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole.  Cold hard facts.
Click to expand...

Basically almost all of violence in this country is done in progressive controlled urban areas, With over the top strict gun control laws and politically correct assholes.

Political correctness encourages violence


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones". Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind. The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence. The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down. Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again. The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole. Cold hard facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, 2AGuy is compensating for his "Shortcomings".
Click to expand...

Lol
Says someone who sits in his mother’s basement all day long trying to control people he disagrees with.


----------



## Rustic

Polishprince said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> 
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms have no control over people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns don’t kill people
> People kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong. Again: In Germany die about 50 people a year because of firearms. In the USA it are more than 30,000 every year. That's 15,000% more (calculated on the same level of population): 15,000%!!! 150 times more often!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just prefer to use guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm by the way very impressed from the two policemen who had arrrested this damned bloody asshole. They did a great job. And the best: They got him alive. That's very good. This will help lots of psychologist and forensic experts to find out what's really going on in the life and brain of such a ruthless mass-murderer, who kills people who never had done him on his own something bad in his life, but murders only on reason of totally perverted ideas and stupid political propaganda, which others dissiminate. We have to understand how someone is able to lose totally the control about the own essential life and acts like an empty minded killer machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most deaths due to firearms in America are due to Suicide, not homicide.  If people intent on offing themselves don't have guns, they just jump off of tall buildings or immolate themselves instead.    What the hell difference does it make?
Click to expand...

Suicide is the most cowardly act anyone can do… And it does take care of itself. Lol


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

JGalt said:


> Mosque shooting: Gunman livestreamed shooting, has 37-page manifesto


*Allahcaust
*
ALLIES V. MUSLIMS (Gallipoli Peninsula, Turkey; April to December 1915)

NEW ZEALAND PARTICIPATION:

Troop Strength:  8,454
Killed in Action:  2,779


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Tipsycatlover said:


> being pushed too far and snapped.   He knew that the population was being replaced and couldn't deal with it.


*The Third World Is the Enemy of Our Species
*
He dealt with it in the only way that will ensure our survival.


----------



## Polishprince

The Sage of Main Street said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosque shooting: Gunman livestreamed shooting, has 37-page manifesto
> 
> 
> 
> *Allahcaust
> *
> ALLIES V. MUSLIMS (Gallipoli Peninsula, Turkey; April to December 1915)
> 
> NEW ZEALAND PARTICIPATION:
> 
> Troop Strength:  8,454
> Killed in Action:  2,779
Click to expand...




Have the Muslims ever apologized to the Kiwi people over the atrocity in Gallipoli?

Might be a good start to patching up their differences


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

LuckyDuck said:


> Even though they're not Muslims, they clearly took a page from the Islamist playbook, the Koran, which instructs all Muslims to "kill unbelievers where you find them."


*Lex Talionis*

Just like we Americans "took a page from" the Japanese Fascist playbook, by a sneak attack shooting down Admiral Yamamoto?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

SweetSue92 said:


> Well this is a horrid shame, people being shot in a house of worship. Simply awful.
> 
> Then I think what Must Not Be Thought. Islam "invading" New Zealand, a previously Christian nation, right? But not really, because the Christians took it over from Indigenous people. But of course no one really cares about THAT, not when you have America to harp on.
> 
> So other than for the people who actually died or will suffer loss, this makes me have one big old shrug for the unaffected folks of NZ. Because America will care, but the folks of NZ will go right back to being derisive toward America for the very same sins NZ bears. So sorry, NZ, "my give a damn's busted"--again, other than for the people who will suffer directly.


*Kiwi Is Not Wee-Wee, But We Dhimmis Are
*
NEW ZEALAND PARTICIPATION IN WORLD WAR TWO:

Troops in all MOSs:  104,000
Killed in action:  11,928


----------



## Blues Man

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here....
> 
> Keep in mind almost all mass public shootings take place in government mandated gun free zones for law abiding citizens...so they don't have their legal guns with them most of the time....but when they do?
> 
> Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events [FBI]
> 
> *Of all the active shooter events there were 33 at which an armed citizen was present. Of those, Armed Citizens were successful at stopping the Active shooter 75.8% of the time (25 incidents) and were successful in reducing the loss of life in an additional 18.2% (6) of incidents. In only 2 of the 33 incidents (6.1%) was the Armed Citizen(s) not helpful in any way in stopping the active shooter or reducing the loss of life.*
> 
> *Thus the headline of our report that Armed Citizens Are Successful 94% Of The Time At Active Shooter Events.*
> 
> 
> In the 2 incidents at which the armed citizen “failed” to stop or slow the active shooter, one is the previously mentioned incident with hunters. The other is an incident in which the CCWer was shot in the back in a Las Vegas Walmart when he failed to identify that there were 2 Active Shooters involved in the attack. He neglected to identify the one that shot him in the back while he was trying to ambush the other perpetrator.
> 
> We also decided to look at the breakdown of events that took place in gun free zones and the relative death toll from events in gun free zones vs non-gun-free zones.
> 
> Of the 283 incidents in our data pool, we were unable to identify if the event took place in a gun-free zone in a large number (41%) of the events. Most of the events took place at a business, church, home, or other places at which as a rule of law it is not a gun free zone but potentially could have been declared one by the property owner. Without any information in the FBI study or any indication one way or the other from the news reports, we have indicated that event with a question mark.
> 
> If you look at all of the Active Shooter events (pie chart on the top) you see that for those which we have the information, almost twice as many took place in gun free zones than not; but realistically the vast majority of those for which we have no information (indicated as ?) are probably NOT gun free zones.
> 
> If you isolate just the events at which 8 or more people were killed the data paints a different picture (pie chart on the bottom). In these incidents, 77.8% took place in a gun-free zone suggesting that gun free zones lead to a higher death rate vs active shooter events in general
> 
> =====
> 
> One of the final metrics we thought was important to consider is the potential tendency for armed citizens to injure or kill innocent people in their attempt to “save the day.” A common point in political discussions is to point out the lack of training of most armed citizens and the decrease in safety inherent in their presence during violent encounters.
> 
> As you can see below, however, at the 33 incidents at which Armed Citizens were present, there were zero situations at which the Armed Citizen injured or killed an innocent person. It never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many armed people stood outside at Parkland.
> 
> Your statistics are bullshit.
> 
> Mass  shootings at bars, churches/mosques, businesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that people with legal carry permits are not allowed to carry on the grounds of any school don't you?
> 
> So if there were a bunch of people who were armed at the school they would all be breaking the law and since the vast majority of gun owners are all law abiding , they were not at the school with guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they could carry an assault type rifle to within 100 feet or less of an entrance and be perfectly legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?   What part of the gun free zone laws currently in place stop this from happening already?   And all of the mass school shootings we have had could have been carried out with 6 shot revolvers......you moron....
> 
> The only thing that keeps these shooters away is getting rid of gun free zones...
> 
> We know this, this is a fact.....these shooters, including the Sandy Hook shooter choose their locations because they want gun free zones.....their notes, their statements tell us this....you guys don't want to stop the killing, you just want to ban guns for law abiding gun owners....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones".  Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind.  The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence.  The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down.  Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again.  The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole.  Cold hard facts.
Click to expand...


Funny how a would be mass shooter doesn't pick a place where he knows everyone will be armed, like a police station.

Everyone knows no firearms are allowed on the grounds of any school so it's a pretty safe bet no one will be shooting back


----------



## M14 Shooter

Blues Man said:


> Funny how a would be mass shooter doesn't pick a place where he knows everyone will be armed, like a police station.
> Everyone knows no firearms are allowed on the grounds of any school so it's a pretty safe bet no one will be shooting back


The anti-gun loon insistence of not allowing people to carry firearms in places were mass shootings most often take place gets people killed.
As intended.


----------



## RealDave

M14 Shooter said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a would be mass shooter doesn't pick a place where he knows everyone will be armed, like a police station.
> Everyone knows no firearms are allowed on the grounds of any school so it's a pretty safe bet no one will be shooting back
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-gun loon insistence of not allowing people to carry firearms in places were mass shootings most often take place gets people killed.
> As intended.
Click to expand...

 So the solution is to arm everyone.  Good thinking


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones". Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind. The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence. The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down. Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again. The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole. Cold hard facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, 2AGuy is compensating for his "Shortcomings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And to the penis joke.....you are seriously in trouble....you need to get help from a trained professional.  Whenever we talk about guns and gun control, you immediately thing about a man's penis.....you psycho sexual response is damaged and you need help....guns are not sex toys.....they are self defense tools.  That you confuse this is dangerous, and needs professional attention.
Click to expand...


Proven fact that some people carry guns because they think it makes therm a tough guy.  You know it.


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> Do the anti-gunners realize that an armed good guy saved lives at the 2nd Mosque......?
> 
> Observations on Christchurch
> 
> 3) From a policy standpoint, the only lesson that can be drawn from the Christchurch massacre is reflected in the difference in the casualty totals between the two attacks. Forty-one were killed at the Dean Ave. mosque, the first one that was targeted, where the murderer had plenty of time and at one point returned to his vehicle to reload. *There were only seven killed at the Linwood mosque because one of the worshippers was armed:*
> 
> A second shooting happened at a mosque in the Linwood area of the city.
> 
> One Friday prayer goer returned fire with a rifle or shotgun.
> 
> Witnesses said they heard multiple gunshots around 1.45 pm.
> 
> A well known Muslim local chased the shooters and fired two shots at them as they sped off.
> 
> He was heard telling police officers he was firing in “self defence”.
> 
> Early reports of catastrophic events like these always turn out to be wrong in some respects, but it does appear that armed self-defense was the key to the less tragic outcome at Linwood. Murder is the result of human evil and will never be eradicated in this world, *but if more people arm themselves, there will be fewer mass murder events.*


   Go
 ahead & put armed teachers in every school & I guarantee you'll end up with more dead kids.  Why bring a  gun to school when one is already there.


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Gun Control, means no one has any guns?
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
Click to expand...

aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons 
so they can be more lethal


----------



## JGalt

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones". Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind. The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence. The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down. Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again. The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole. Cold hard facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, 2AGuy is compensating for his "Shortcomings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And to the penis joke.....you are seriously in trouble....you need to get help from a trained professional.  Whenever we talk about guns and gun control, you immediately thing about a man's penis.....you psycho sexual response is damaged and you need help....guns are not sex toys.....they are self defense tools.  That you confuse this is dangerous, and needs professional attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven fact that some people carry guns because they think it makes therm a tough guy.  You know it.
Click to expand...


Actually buttmunch, carrying allows me to have moral superiority over you.

Think about it: According to the laws of my state and federal governments, I not only have the right to end your life permanently should I consider you to be a threat, I also have the distinct honor of being able to carry the necessary tools and training almost anywhere I travel.

You on the other hand, wouldn't be allowed the same privilege I have, without committing a criminal act. Not unless you were as vetted, trained, and as much of a "trusted individual" as my government considers me to be.

I am a first-class American citizen who is taking full advantage of the Second Amendment right my constitution provides for me. You on the other hand, have chosen to eschew your constitutional right of self-protection, thereby being less of a citizen than I am.

If that ain't "moral superiority", I don't know what is, dickhead.


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you are a real genius --NZ's murder rate is FIVE times *lower* than the US--and you use it for gun control NOT working....????!!!!!!!!!??????
> ...you also bring up the UK--murder rate FOUR times *lower*
> 
> ..correct me if I'm wrong---we want LOWER murder rates--not higher-----right??
> 
> 
> 
> There are more things under heaven and on earth that effect murder rates, Harmonica, than gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......the US has one of the highest gun owner ships in the world--yet the murder rate is MANY times higher than France, Japan, UK, NZ, etc
> ..please explain....
> what else *A*ffects murder rates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know that we are different from France, Japan etc don't you?
> 
> There are many factors that affect murder rates besides gun laws
> 
> That you see gun laws as a panacea for murder illustrates your simplistic thinking
> 
> Many states with lax gun laws have murder rates as low as the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I asked you to state those factors--and you DID NOT--because you know it's bullshit
> one more time--state the factors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poverty, unemployment under employment, shit schools, break down of the family unit,
> 
> Where do most murders and violent crimes take place in this country?
> 
> Poor urban areas all afflicted by the above.
> 
> Denying that we have very significant, political, cultural, and socioeconomic differences from those European countries you love so much is extremely simplistic
Click to expand...

WRONG--you just fked up

gun controlled NYCity murder rate is about* 20 times lower* than very pro-gun-STL
gun controlled Chicago murder rate about 50% LOWER than STL
....please explain the difference in the murder rates even though they have the *SAME *''political, cultural, and socioeconomic''' aspects
..and CH iand NYCity population density much greater than STL
..what's different about these cities is pro-anti-gun control

in fact the poverty rate for NYC is HIGHER than StL
so why a much lower  murder rate in NYC????!!!
Poverty rate drops in St. Louis city but the region sees no improvement
Poverty Measure - NYC Opportunity
Homicides in the city of St. Louis strikes 186 in 2018
NYC sees record low homicides in 2018 based on preliminary data

I don't see any proof of what you say--no links/etc
fact--Germany, UK, etc murder rate is many times lower than the US--why?
one difference is they have strict gun control


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> So the solution is to arm everyone.  Good thinking


Why do you not want the potential victims of a mass shooter to be able to defend themselves?
Why do you want to protect the shooter?


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> Proven fact that some people carry guns because they think it makes therm a tough guy.


Really?
Provide that proof.


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> Go ahead & put armed teachers in every school & I guarantee you'll end up with more dead kids.


Armed teachers are already in schools - where are the dead kids?


----------



## MaryL

People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11,  Remember what Islam has done to us?  The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us.  What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
.


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11,  Remember what Islam has done to us?  The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us.  What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
> .



Oh please.  Put a fucking LID on this Bigot-Brigade history revision insanity.  
Haven't you assholes done ENOUGH damage?  What the fuck more do you WANT?


----------



## MaryL

I am a proud agnostic Islamaphobe. Assholes that  want to crash planes into buildings and construct laws out of whole cloth  to control people? Aren't liberals apposed to that kind of stuff?  If they where Christians cutting of heads and suicide suppository  mass "Nabuguklatorism" we might all be on the same page. Islam crashing plane into buildings, over look that. I made up nabugularklasim.  Islam is made up too, so what.


----------



## RealDave

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
Click to expand...

Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts


----------



## MaryL

Pogo said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11,  Remember what Islam has done to us?  The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us.  What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Put a fucking LID on this Bigot-Brigade history revision insanity.
> Haven't you assholes done ENOUGH damage?  What the fuck more do you WANT?
Click to expand...

You moron. For all the horrors Muslims have committed in the last 18 years, the enslavement of girls/women,  beheadings an 9/11. Sorry, but not feeling the pain. So yuck that up. I am a proud Islamaphobic.


----------



## RealDave

JGalt said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones". Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind. The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence. The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down. Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again. The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole. Cold hard facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, 2AGuy is compensating for his "Shortcomings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And to the penis joke.....you are seriously in trouble....you need to get help from a trained professional.  Whenever we talk about guns and gun control, you immediately thing about a man's penis.....you psycho sexual response is damaged and you need help....guns are not sex toys.....they are self defense tools.  That you confuse this is dangerous, and needs professional attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven fact that some people carry guns because they think it makes therm a tough guy.  You know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually buttmunch, carrying allows me to have moral superiority over you.
> 
> Think about it: According to the laws of my state and federal governments, I not only have the right to end your life permanently should I consider you to be a threat, I also have the distinct honor of being able to carry the necessary tools and training almost anywhere I travel.
> 
> You on the other hand, wouldn't be allowed the same privilege I have, without committing a criminal act. Not unless you were as vetted, trained, and as much of a "trusted individual" as my government considers me to be.
> 
> I am a first-class American citizen who is taking full advantage of the Second Amendment right my constitution provides for me. You on the other hand, have chosen to eschew your constitutional right of self-protection, thereby being less of a citizen than I am.
> 
> If that ain't "moral superiority", I don't know what is, dickhead.
Click to expand...

 Funny chit.  You voted for Tr ump & that means you have no  morals.

Really, try that one one.  "Officer I shot him because he was a threat to me".  Officer " Anyone with a brain is a threat to you, get on the ground now"


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
Click to expand...



There is no common understanding as to what "assault type rifle" actually means.   Any rifle can be used to assault someone you know.

Further, if some is attacked by a street gang or a terror cell, they may need to get a lot of rounds off fast.   This is why the Secret Service is armed with serious weapons.


----------



## RealDave

MaryL said:


> I am a proud agnostic Islamaphobe. Assholes that  want to crash planes into buildings and construct laws out of whole cloth  to control people? Aren't liberals apposed to that kind of stuff?  If they where Christians cutting of heads and suicide suppository  mass "Nabuguklatorism" we might all be on the same page. Islam crashing plane into buildings, over look that. I made up nabugularklasim.  Islam is made up too, so what.



No one is for crashing planes into buildings.  You assfucks think because a few from a group does something, they all agree it should have been done.  That is just plain stupid.

Then you add to that stupidityh by thinking no "Christians" have ever done anything similar.


----------



## RealDave

MaryL said:


> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11,  Remember what Islam has done to us?  The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us.  What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
> .



What good have you done to offset all the killings done by Christians?


----------



## zaangalewa

Polishprince said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people not firearms… Firearms have nothing to do with violence
> 
> 
> 
> A tool with no other purpose but to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms have no control over people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns don’t kill people
> People kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong. Again: In Germany die about 50 people a year because of firearms. In the USA it are more than 30,000 every year. That's 15,000% more (calculated on the same level of population): 15,000%!!! 150 times more often!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just prefer to use guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm by the way very impressed from the two policemen who had arrrested this damned bloody asshole. They did a great job. And the best: They got him alive. That's very good. This will help lots of psychologist and forensic experts to find out what's really going on in the life and brain of such a ruthless mass-murderer, who kills people who never had done him on his own something bad in his life, but murders only on reason of totally perverted ideas and stupid political propaganda, which others dissiminate. We have to understand how someone is able to lose totally the control about the own essential life and acts like an empty minded killer machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most deaths due to firearms in America are due to Suicide, not homicide.  If people intent on offing themselves don't have guns, they just jump off of tall buildings or immolate themselves instead.    What the hell difference does it make?
Click to expand...


Let the people make harakiri. Then you do not need firearms or sky scrapers for this bloody mass. If you like then I will try to teach you suiciders to do hara kiri  with an orignal German longsword within 0.1 seconds to 120 years depending on their real free will to do suicide.


----------



## Pogo

MaryL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11,  Remember what Islam has done to us?  The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us.  What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Put a fucking LID on this Bigot-Brigade history revision insanity.
> Haven't you assholes done ENOUGH damage?  What the fuck more do you WANT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron. For all the horrors Muslims have committed in the last 18 years, the enslavement of girls/women,  beheadings an 9/11. Sorry, but not feeling the pain. So yuck that up. I am a proud Islamaphobic.
Click to expand...


A fucking gullible idiot is what you are.  Wanna buy a bridge with that?  Why not, you apparently buy anything anybody dangles in front of your nose.


----------



## Dale Smith

RealDave said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not once ever has a mass shooter even mentioned "gun free zones". Adam Lantz was so fucked up on drugs and his mental issues I doubt the idea of "gun free zones" even crossed his mind. The Parkland shooter knew there was a guard with a gun on duty at the school and that didn't stop him, or even slow him down.
> 
> All of your posts about gun control are filled with distortions, lies and facts not in evidence. The murder rate in Canada isn't going up, it's going down. Every few years there's spike, like last year, but the police do a mass raid and arrest everyone with gun and get them off the street, and the murder rate goes down again. The fewer guns on the street, the fewer murders.
> 
> Facts, asshole. Cold hard facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, 2AGuy is compensating for his "Shortcomings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And to the penis joke.....you are seriously in trouble....you need to get help from a trained professional.  Whenever we talk about guns and gun control, you immediately thing about a man's penis.....you psycho sexual response is damaged and you need help....guns are not sex toys.....they are self defense tools.  That you confuse this is dangerous, and needs professional attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proven fact that some people carry guns because they think it makes therm a tough guy.  You know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually buttmunch, carrying allows me to have moral superiority over you.
> 
> Think about it: According to the laws of my state and federal governments, I not only have the right to end your life permanently should I consider you to be a threat, I also have the distinct honor of being able to carry the necessary tools and training almost anywhere I travel.
> 
> You on the other hand, wouldn't be allowed the same privilege I have, without committing a criminal act. Not unless you were as vetted, trained, and as much of a "trusted individual" as my government considers me to be.
> 
> I am a first-class American citizen who is taking full advantage of the Second Amendment right my constitution provides for me. You on the other hand, have chosen to eschew your constitutional right of self-protection, thereby being less of a citizen than I am.
> 
> If that ain't "moral superiority", I don't know what is, dickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny chit.  You voted for Tr ump & that means you have no  morals.
> 
> Really, try that one one.  "Officer I shot him because he was a threat to me".  Officer " Anyone with a brain is a threat to you, get on the ground now"
Click to expand...


Pot, meet kettle, super dud Dave, the closet commie......you voted for the Hildebeast and Barrypuppet thus you have no high ground on which to stand, dipshit.


----------



## MaryL

RealDave said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11,  Remember what Islam has done to us?  The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us.  What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What good have you done to offset all the killings done by Christians?
Click to expand...

I am an agnostic, can't answer for Christians.  I am 60 years old. Christians haven't adopted suicide murder tactics like some nihilistic  weirdo Muslim  creeps crashing planes into Manhatahan.  Never seen that before,  how's about YOU?


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead & put armed teachers in every school & I guarantee you'll end up with more dead kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Armed teachers are already in schools - where are the dead kids?
Click to expand...


Teachers with drugs are already in schools. Where are the drug addicts?


----------



## MaryL

I am borderline atheist. When I see videos of 9/11 or Muslims beheading people  calmly  standing on a beach in neat rows or burning someone alive whilst  cheering? Islam is a made up plagiarized stolen ideology. I feel badly for humans beings victimized by causes. Muslims, not so much. Sorry. What comes around, goes around. That is just human.


----------



## skye

On a side note..

What was   John Podesta doing in New Zealand 5 days ago?...... food for thought.

Are we starting to smell a rat here? IDK...all things are possible

" Podesta touring Australia and NZ

John Podesta has just completed an Australian speaking tour on 7 March, 2019.

There has been very little media coverage."


John Podesta Was in New Zealand 5 Days Ago; Warned of ‘Major’ Cyber-Attack


----------



## skye

that's what I can say now


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of gun control laws
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
Click to expand...


We are not talking about automatic weapons.


----------



## Blues Man

RealDave said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
Click to expand...

and it won't stop one murder


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> And to the penis joke.....you are seriously in trouble....you need to get help from a trained professional. Whenever we talk about guns and gun control, you immediately thing about a man's penis.....you psycho sexual response is damaged and you need help....guns are not sex toys.....they are self defense tools. That you confuse this is dangerous, and needs professional attention.



I didn't say anyting about Penises... I just said "Shortcomings"...  but you knew exactly what I was talking about because... well, you know.


----------



## JoeB131

MaryL said:


> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11, Remember what Islam has done to us? The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us. What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?



Hey, dummy, "Islam" didn't do that to us. 

A group of radicals who were trained, armed and sponsored by our own CIA did that.


----------



## JoeB131

MaryL said:


> I am a proud agnostic Islamaphobe. Assholes that want to crash planes into buildings and construct laws out of whole cloth to control people? Aren't liberals apposed to that kind of stuff? If they where Christians cutting of heads and suicide suppository mass "Nabuguklatorism" we might all be on the same page. Islam crashing plane into buildings, over look that. I made up nabugularklasim. Islam is made up too, so what.



So is Christianity.  In fact, there is probably more historical evidence for Mohammed than Jesus... but never mind that part.  

Asshole who crashed planes into buildings were the same assholes we armed in the 1980's to fight the Russians in Afghanistan because they might teach girls how to read, those dirty stinking commies!  

Our middle east policy is to stick our dicks in a hornet's nest and then whine about getting stung.


----------



## JoeB131

MaryL said:


> You moron. For all the horrors Muslims have committed in the last 18 years, the enslavement of girls/women, beheadings an 9/11. Sorry, but not feeling the pain. So yuck that up. I am a proud Islamaphobic.



Okay, what about all the horrors that we inflicted on them.  

One million Dead Iraqis... we could start there, with our 28 year war against Iraq because the Bush Crime Family got us involved in a fight between Saddam and the Emir of Kuwait over an oil field.  

We've bombed, invaded or occupied 14 Islamic Nations since 1980.  We keep sticking our dicks in the hornet's nest and complaining about getting stung.


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11, Remember what Islam has done to us? The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us. What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dummy, "Islam" didn't do that to us.
> 
> A group of radicals who were trained, armed and sponsored by our own CIA did that.
Click to expand...



Radical Islamic Jihadi existed long before the CIA was ever thought of.  Its crazy that so many libs never heard of the Jihadi attack on Tours, France,or the fact they invaded Spain for almost 8 centuries, or sieged Vienna,or slaughtered Kiwis in Gallipoli or a thousand other acts of evil.   Do you know where the word "assassin" came from?  Its derived from "hashish", because the radical Jihadi who went out and killed people got loaded on hashish first.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> Radical Islamic Jihadi existed long before the CIA was ever thought of. Its crazy that so many libs never heard of the Jihadi attack on Tours, France,or the fact they invaded Spain for almost 8 centuries, or sieged Vienna,or slaughtered Kiwis in Gallipoli or a thousand other acts of evil.



You do realize that there were just as many nasty acts by Christians. 

My favorite was during the Albigensian Crusade, against French Heretics, where the Papal Legate was asked during the seige of Beziers how they tell a good Christian from a heretic, and he said, _Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius_ {"Kill them all, God will know his own!"} 

We could also compare the fall of Jerusalem to the Crusaders in 1099 where they went on a rampage, compared to when Saladin retook the city 80 years later, where he just let the Christians leave if they wanted to. 

As for the Kiwis in Galipoli... um, those guys were invading their land.. that's what you do to invaders.


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> As for the Kiwis in Galipoli... um, those guys were invading their land.. that's what you do to invaders.




I'm surprised to hear that from a "no-walls" liberal.  Calling people just wanting to come into your country "invaders" is so unbecoming and hypocritical.


----------



## RealDave

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have more than enough we just don't enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
Click to expand...

 Based on what?  Your immense expertise?


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts


Just like banning blacks from whites-only movie theaters does not hurt white people.


----------



## Polishprince

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
Click to expand...



Based upon the experience of other countries.   Nations like Mexico have experimented with Draconian Style gun control for decades, and their murder rates are actually much higher than here in America.  I was reading some history from the past the other day, Dave, I'd recommend you do the same.  Did you ever hear of the Punic Wars?  how about the Crusades?   Many people killed, but both sets of events happened long before Assault Weapons were even invented.


----------



## M14 Shooter

RealDave said:


> No one is for crashing planes into buildings.  You assfucks think because a few from a group does something, they all agree it should have been done.  That is just plain stupid.


Tell us how the actions of a few illegal gun owners accurately reflects on gun owners as a whole.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> I'm surprised to hear that from a "no-walls" liberal. Calling people just wanting to come into your country "invaders" is so unbecoming and hypocritical.



Are they showing up with guns and battleships behind them, like the invaders at Galipoli did?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

JGalt said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.
> 
> I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this:
> 
> "racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."
Click to expand...


The shooter was a white supremicist/nationalist who used a firearm on innocent law abiding unarmed human beings including children.

Tell us why you wouid not hear all that truth from not just the left but from any appalled and shocked person living on the planet right now?

Why do you always make yourselves the whiny   unfortunate victim based on this horrendous type of tragedy.

Why don’t you want news about one of your compadres being told in the aftermath of a wanton massacre such as this?

Why is it always the victims (if not of your race and your religion) be the ones who deserved to be objects of hatred and suffer because they don’t arm themselves 24/7 and live their lives as if in a combat zone as soldiers.


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on whatever Kiwi did it.  It's about time that genocidal hate ideology got a dose of what  they've subjected the entire to world for 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two wrongs don't make a right, bru!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that a non-Muslim did the shooting shouldn't make it any more heinous though. Muslims have been blowing up each other's mosques and committing mass murders against each other for as long as I remember.
> 
> I suppose all we'll hear from the left for the next three weeks will be this:
> 
> "racist_white_supremacist_nationalist_nazi_kkk_guns_is_bad_oh_the_noes..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was a white supremicI st/nationalist who used a firearm on welfare on innocent law abiding unarmed human beings including children.
> 
> Tell us why you wouid not hear all that from not just the left but from any appalled and shocked person living on the planet right now?
> 
> Why do you always make yourselves the whiny   unfortunate victim based on this horrendous type of tragedy.
> 
> Why don’t you want news about one of your compadres being told in the aftermath of a wanton massacre such as this?
> 
> Why is it always the victims (if not of your race and your religion) be the ones who deserved to be objects of hatred and suffer because they don’t arm themselves 24/7 and live their lives as if in a combat zone as soldiers.
Click to expand...



There are all kinds of atrocities going on in strange foreign lands like New Zealand.  And always will be , by the way.

The thing I find disturbing is the big deal being made of the Christchurch shootings, while barely a whisper in the media about the shootings in Nigeria.   The reason why is that the media is trying to tar President Trump with this, even though everyone involved in this on both sides are foreigners with no attachment at all to the President whatsoever.


----------



## zaangalewa

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Islamic Jihadi existed long before the CIA was ever thought of. Its crazy that so many libs never heard of the Jihadi attack on Tours, France,or the fact they invaded Spain for almost 8 centuries, or sieged Vienna,or slaughtered Kiwis in Gallipoli or a thousand other acts of evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that there were just as many nasty acts by Christians.
> 
> My favorite was during the Albigensian Crusade, against French Heretics, where the Papal Legate was asked during the seige of Beziers how they tell a good Christian from a heretic, and he said, _Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius_ {"Kill them all, God will know his own!"}
Click to expand...


The story is: The Albigensians had really a totally crazy form of belief - but this was not a big problem. A problem was for the French king that the Albigensians were pacifists, who refused to go to war for him. That's why he sent soldiers. But they did not know what to do, because they were not able to see any difference between the Albigensians and the Catholics, who had lived door by door. So the commander suggested to kill as well the Catholics and the Albigensians and let god do the decision who is a heretics. This satanic idea made indeed to an heretics the commander of this mass murdering action, who had earned to burn on a stake on his own in the laws of this time of history. But this did not happen. Some people are always a little more equal than others - this problem exists in all cultures of the world. Interesting is the historical answer: The Albigensians are seen as martyrs from everyeone - but the Catholics are only seen as murderers. Nearly no one has any compassion with the Catholics, who were murdered too.

The US-government attacks by the way in the moment, 2019 AD, members of the International Court of Justice in Den Haag, who have to study war crimes of members of the CIA and US-American soldiers in Afghanistan.



> We could also compare the fall of Jerusalem to the Crusaders in 1099 where they went on a rampage, compared to when Saladin retook the city 80 years later, where he just let the Christians leave if they wanted to.



The Frankonian wars (later called "Crusades" since about 200 years - but the word "crusade" was often only used instead of the word "war", because wars were always seen as a criminal action) were by the way much more complex. Before this war the Seljuks (a turkish tribe) had conquered Jerusalem and Mekka  - and the Normans had conquered England. We could also call the Crusades (this crusade)  a war between the Seljuks and the Normans.



> As for the Kiwis in Galipoli... um, those guys were invading their land.. that's what you do to invaders.



World war 1 was unbelievable cruel and brutal.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Blackrook, post: 22004914 





Blackrook said:


> The Muslims have done everything in their power to be the most hated group of people in the Western world, everything from demand of special privileges, demands that Sharia law be implemented, honor killings for rape victims, murder of homosexuals, female circumcision, terrorism, etc.  If they wanted us to like them, they wouldn't act like this.



Do you have inside knowledge that any member attending those two mosques in Christ Church, New Zealand had demanded special privileges or one of the following specific  demands that Sharia law be implemented as well as honor killings for rape victims, murder of homosexuals, female circumcision, or any were contemplating an act of terrorism?

Muslims have migrated into New Zealand since the 1900’s. Have you found any acts of honor killings for rape victims, murders of homosexuals etc on your garbage generalizations about 1.8 billion Muslims around the world?

Why must these decent law abiding citizens or visitors of New Zealand need to be ‘liked’ by  white Christians from all around the world so as not to be deservedly slaughtered while lawfully conducting themselves as model citizens and practicing their lawful and peaceful religion of choice?

Why does anyone deserve to die if white Christians don’t “like” them?

I have Muslim neighbors and coworkers and relatives and there is not a one of them I don’t like.

I know not a single victim involved in this horrible attack. But of the obituaries I’ve read I see absolutely no reason not to “like” a single one.

I do know this though, your written words, messages of generalized hatred for such a large group of peaceful people, and your sympathies for the one who shoots them in cold blood,  allow me to know that It is right to not “like” a hater like you and all those here that do like you.


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> Why must these decent law abiding citizens or visitors of New Zealand need to be ‘liked’ by  white Christians from all around the world so as not to be deservedly slaughtered while lawfully conducting themselves as model citizens and practicing their lawful and peaceful religion of choice?
> 
> .




What does the actions of one character from Australia going to New Zealand to commit a shooting having anything to do with "white Christians from all around the world", or gun owners in America or the NRA or our President?

Actually, nothing at all. Condolences from America were sent by our President.   What else should anyone expect?


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to the penis joke.....you are seriously in trouble....you need to get help from a trained professional. Whenever we talk about guns and gun control, you immediately thing about a man's penis.....you psycho sexual response is damaged and you need help....guns are not sex toys.....they are self defense tools. That you confuse this is dangerous, and needs professional attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anyting about Penises... I just said "Shortcomings"...  but you knew exactly what I was talking about because... well, you know.
Click to expand...



Because you are sick in a sexual sense and you need help.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince, post: 22020865





Polishprince said:


> What does the actions of one character from Australia going to New Zealand to commit a shooting having anything to do with "white Christians from all around the world", or gun owners in America or the NRA or our President?




I was responding to a poster who posted here on behalf of white Christians from around the world expressing hateful generalizations against the victims of this atrocity and sympathies for the gun toting mass murderer

This poster opined most hatefully that the victims of this shooting basically deserved their fate because white Christians don’t like the religion they practice.

Are you on board with that sicko train of thought?

Are you saying this one “charactor” has no like-minded counter-parts in the rest of the world?

You appear to be confused about the purpose of this forum and to be whining about Trumpo being the victim here too.

Trumpo has a backround sympathetic to white nationalism in America and around the globe. His past on that topic is certainly worthy of discussion here.

If you are not up to defending Trumpo just say so.


----------



## JoeB131

Polishprince said:


> There are all kinds of atrocities going on in strange foreign lands like New Zealand. And always will be , by the way.
> 
> The thing I find disturbing is the big deal being made of the Christchurch shootings, while barely a whisper in the media about the shootings in Nigeria. The reason why is that the media is trying to tar President Trump with this, even though everyone involved in this on both sides are foreigners with no attachment at all to the President whatsoever.



Nigeria is a bunch of isolated incidents in an ongoing civil war... kind of intellectually lazy.  

Trump is getting tarred because he's the one who used this kind of Islamophobic rhetoric to start with.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince, post: 22020865 





Polishprince said:


> What does the actions of one character from Australia going to New Zealand to commit a shooting having anything to do with "white Christians from all around the world",......



You cited what I wrote to another poster:



NotfooledbyW said:


> Why must these decent law abiding citizens or visitors of New Zealand need to be ‘liked’ by white Christians from all around the world so as not to be deservedly slaughtered while lawfully conducting themselves as model citizens and practicing their lawful and peaceful religion of choice?



And you absolutely avoided answering my question by diverting to some “whine” about white Christians in the USA, including Trumpo and NRA dues payers being the victims of unfair publicity.

If you are going to cite and respond to a question you ought to at least have the decency to answer it.

Why must these decent law abiding citizens or visitors of New Zealand need to be ‘liked’ by white Christians from all around the world so as not to be deservedly slaughtered while lawfully conducting themselves as model citizens and practicing their lawful and peaceful religion of choice?

Please answer.


----------



## Polishprince

JoeB131 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are all kinds of atrocities going on in strange foreign lands like New Zealand. And always will be , by the way.
> 
> The thing I find disturbing is the big deal being made of the Christchurch shootings, while barely a whisper in the media about the shootings in Nigeria. The reason why is that the media is trying to tar President Trump with this, even though everyone involved in this on both sides are foreigners with no attachment at all to the President whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigeria is a bunch of isolated incidents in an ongoing civil war... kind of intellectually lazy.
> 
> Trump is getting tarred because he's the one who used this kind of Islamophobic rhetoric to start with.
Click to expand...



Actually, President Trump has said on many occasions that Islam is a Fabulous religion. Not islamophobic in the least, and distinguished muslim voices like Iron Mike Tyson and the Iron Sheikh are real close friends with him, not to mention muslim leaders like Moe Salmon and other leaders of the royal family of Saudi Arabia.

If someone on the other side of the globe somehow "thinks" that President Trump hates muslims, it is only because the Fake News folks at CNN are spreading that traitorous garbage around.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are all kinds of atrocities going on in strange foreign lands like New Zealand. And always will be , by the way.
> 
> The thing I find disturbing is the big deal being made of the Christchurch shootings, while barely a whisper in the media about the shootings in Nigeria. The reason why is that the media is trying to tar President Trump with this, even though everyone involved in this on both sides are foreigners with no attachment at all to the President whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigeria is a bunch of isolated incidents in an ongoing civil war... kind of intellectually lazy.
> 
> Trump is getting tarred because he's the one who used this kind of Islamophobic rhetoric to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, President Trump has said on many occasions that Islam is a Fabulous religion. Not islamophobic in the least, and distinguished muslim voices like Iron Mike Tyson and the Iron Sheikh are real close friends with him, not to mention muslim leaders like Moe Salmon and other leaders of the royal family of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> If someone on the other side of the globe somehow "thinks" that President Trump hates muslims, it is only because the Fake News folks at CNN are spreading that traitorous garbage around.
Click to expand...



Your highest concern apoears to be Trumpo’s image involving this tragedy and how he is a constsnt victim of fake news,


Are you going to answer this question 



NotfooledbyW said:


> Why must these decent law abiding citizens or visitors of New Zealand need to be ‘liked’ by white Christians from all around the world so as not to be deservedly slaughtered while lawfully conducting themselves as model citizens and practicing their lawful and peaceful religion of choice?



Or aren’t you?


----------



## JoeB131

YOu think the Iron Sheihk is really a Muslim?  Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are all kinds of atrocities going on in strange foreign lands like New Zealand. And always will be , by the way.
> 
> The thing I find disturbing is the big deal being made of the Christchurch shootings, while barely a whisper in the media about the shootings in Nigeria. The reason why is that the media is trying to tar President Trump with this, even though everyone involved in this on both sides are foreigners with no attachment at all to the President whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigeria is a bunch of isolated incidents in an ongoing civil war... kind of intellectually lazy.
> 
> Trump is getting tarred because he's the one who used this kind of Islamophobic rhetoric to start with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, President Trump has said on many occasions that Islam is a Fabulous religion. Not islamophobic in the least, and distinguished muslim voices like Iron Mike Tyson and the Iron Sheikh are real close friends with him, not to mention muslim leaders like Moe Salmon and other leaders of the royal family of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> If someone on the other side of the globe somehow "thinks" that President Trump hates muslims, it is only because the Fake News folks at CNN are spreading that traitorous garbage around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your highest concern apoears to be Trumpo’s image involving this tragedy and how he is a constsnt victim of fake news,
> 
> 
> Are you going to answer this question
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why must these decent law abiding citizens or visitors of New Zealand need to be ‘liked’ by white Christians from all around the world so as not to be deservedly slaughtered while lawfully conducting themselves as model citizens and practicing their lawful and peaceful religion of choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or aren’t you?
Click to expand...



The image of our President reflects on ALL Americans, not just him.  If someone falsely accuses Trump, its an attack on all of us.

As far as New Zealand, they are a strange people with strange customs, and don't reflect on America at all.


----------



## danielpalos

RealDave said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a would be mass shooter doesn't pick a place where he knows everyone will be armed, like a police station.
> Everyone knows no firearms are allowed on the grounds of any school so it's a pretty safe bet no one will be shooting back
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-gun loon insistence of not allowing people to carry firearms in places were mass shootings most often take place gets people killed.
> As intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the solution is to arm everyone.  Good thinking
Click to expand...

We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.  Muster the Militia until our security problems go away!


----------



## Blues Man

RealDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can ban these stupid assault type rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
Click to expand...


My common sense.

A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon 

So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?

If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?

The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?

And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> 
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
Click to expand...

hands guns can't kill/wound per time period per same aspects
rifles are much more efficient/fire more rounds per time period


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> 
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
Click to expand...

Five Best AR-15 Magazine For Your Rifle ~ Review & VIDEOS


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is not an assault weapon
> 
> 
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
Click to expand...




> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that* performs exactly *the same as the banned one will it


wrong per post # 724


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> 
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hands guns can't kill/wound per time period per same aspects
> rifles are much more efficient/fire more rounds per time period
Click to expand...


Yes they can the VA tech shooter killed more than 30 people with just 2 handguns


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> 
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that* performs exactly *the same as the banned one will it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong per post # 724
Click to expand...


So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?

FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince, post: 22021328 





Polishprince said:


> The image of our President reflects on ALL Americans, not just him. If someone falsely accuses Trump, its an attack on all of us.



I understand that you are mesmerized and under Trumpo’s spell, but I would appreciate it if you could come out of your transe and answer the question:

NotfooledbyW, post: 22020833 





NotfooledbyW said:


> Why must these decent law abiding citizens or visitors of New Zealand need to be ‘liked’ by white Christians from all around the world so as not to be deservedly slaughtered while lawfully conducting themselves as model citizens and practicing their lawful and peaceful religion of choice?



... that you continue to cite and then not answer.

I’m waiting.


----------



## zaangalewa




----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> 
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that* performs exactly *the same as the banned one will it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
Click to expand...

.....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
30 is more than 15 
it is physically/mathematically  impossible


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that* performs exactly *the same as the banned one will it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
Click to expand...


It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> 
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hands guns can't kill/wound per time period per same aspects
> rifles are much more efficient/fire more rounds per time period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can the VA tech shooter killed more than 30 people with just 2 handguns
Click to expand...

no--the point is a rifle with the larger mag can kill more faster 
....and the shooter with a rifle will have a huge advantage over a cop with a pistol


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hands guns can't kill/wound per time period per same aspects
> rifles are much more efficient/fire more rounds per time period
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they can the VA tech shooter killed more than 30 people with just 2 handguns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--the point is a rifle with the larger mag can kill more faster
> ....and the shooter with a rifle will have a huge advantage over a cop with a pistol
Click to expand...


We disagree.

With a little practice a person can change a rifle mad in less than 2 seconds so if a person can squeeze off 30 rounds in 30 seconds then the person with 2 15 round mags can do it in less than 32 seconds

Like I said a time gap so small it is irrelevant


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that* performs exactly *the same as the banned one will it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
Click to expand...

wrong
the Vegas shooter would *NEVER* be able to kill anywhere NEAR as many with pistols instead of rifles --to far away--way to far


> 1,050 feet from the concert venue


The trigonometry of terror: Why the Las Vegas shooting was so deadly
the Tower shooter would not have been able to even HIT much less kill anyone
Texas Tower shooting of 1966 | Background, Chronology, Map, & Interview
etc etc etc


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that* performs exactly *the same as the banned one will it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong
> the Vegas shooter would *NEVER* be able to kill anywhere NEAR as many with pistols instead of rifles --to far away--way to far
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert venue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trigonometry of terror: Why the Las Vegas shooting was so deadly
> the Tower shooter would not have been able to even HIT much less kill anyone
> Texas Tower shooting of 1966 | Background, Chronology, Map, & Interview
> etc etc etc
Click to expand...

That's because he was too far away


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that* performs exactly *the same as the banned one will it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
Click to expand...

small difference???


> 1,050 feet from the concert





> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,


....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience

!!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince, post: 22021328 





Polishprince said:


> The image of our President reflects on ALL Americans, not just him. If someone falsely accuses Trump, its an attack on all of us.



There are no false accusations. It’s all from the horses ass Islamophobe promoter himself:


NotfooledbyW, post: 22016699, 





NotfooledbyW said:


> BS Filter, post: 22016596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall Trump calling for shooting up mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediately following the 9/11 attacks,  Bush said and often repeated that Islam is a peaceful religion.
> 
> He was correct and honorable to hold that position.
> 
> Not so with Uskamophobr and downright hater Trumpo:
> 
> He gives veiled blessings to wouid be weak minded obsessed with fear whackos who conclude that shooting up a Mosque wouid be one way of dealing with the Muslin problem and how to get rid of those people coming out of mosques with death in their eyes.
> 
> 
> *">12/6/2015 — Trump: “You Have People Coming Out of Mosques with Hatred and Death in their Eyes”*
> In an interview on CBS News, Trump expresses support for surveillance of Muslims, saying we “have to show vigilance.”
> 
> *>12/7/2015 — Trump Calls for a “Total and Complete Shutdown of Muslims Entering the United States”*
> At a campaign rally in Mount Pleasant, South Carolina, Trump announces that he has issued a statement calling for the “total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States until our country’s representatives can figure out what the hell is going on.”
> 
> “During a campaign rally in New Hampshire, Trump does not correct a rally attendee who states that President Obama is a Muslim and “not even an American.” The attendee goes on to say, “We have a problem in this country; it’s called Muslims” and asks Trump, “When can we get rid of them?” Trump responds, “We’re going to be looking at that and plenty of other things.”
> 
> “In an interview with Fox News, Bill O’Reilly asks Trump if there is a “Muslim problem” in the world. Trump responds, “Absolutely. I mean, I don’t notice Swedish people knocking down the World Trade Center. There is a Muslim problem in the world, and you know it and I know it.”
> 
> 86 Times Donald Trump Displayed or Promoted Islamophobia
Click to expand...


Trumpo’s islamophobia reflects on all Americans as you say. And worse is the fact that so many Americans are in denial and defend such a disgraceful politician/scam artist.


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong
> the Vegas shooter would *NEVER* be able to kill anywhere NEAR as many with pistols instead of rifles --to far away--way to far
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert venue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trigonometry of terror: Why the Las Vegas shooting was so deadly
> the Tower shooter would not have been able to even HIT much less kill anyone
> Texas Tower shooting of 1966 | Background, Chronology, Map, & Interview
> etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he was too far away
Click to expand...

so YES----pistols CANNOT do the job as well as rifles


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that* performs exactly *the same as the banned one will it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
Click to expand...


I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns

And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun

So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> 
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong
> the Vegas shooter would *NEVER* be able to kill anywhere NEAR as many with pistols instead of rifles --to far away--way to far
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert venue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trigonometry of terror: Why the Las Vegas shooting was so deadly
> the Tower shooter would not have been able to even HIT much less kill anyone
> Texas Tower shooting of 1966 | Background, Chronology, Map, & Interview
> etc etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because he was too far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so YES----pistols CANNOT do the job as well as rifles
Click to expand...


it depends

up close handguns work very well better than rifles in fact because you need less room


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
Click to expand...

.....it would've been IMPOSSIBLE for the Vegas shooter/Tower Shooter to kill as many if they had handguns
you can't deny this


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong per post # 724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
Click to expand...

why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> 
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....it would've been IMPOSSIBLE for the Vegas shooter/Tower Shooter to kill as many if they had handguns
> you can't deny this
Click to expand...


BECAUSE HE WAS TOO FUCKING FAR AWAY

Like I have said more than once already


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> 
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
Click to expand...

Because they want to engage from longer distances


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
Click to expand...

maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
Click to expand...

and MORE killing/etc  power!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
Click to expand...

do you know or remember this shootout??!!!
pistols vs rifles at CLOSE range
The 1986 Miami Shootout: The gunfight that changed law enforcement nationwide
1986 FBI Miami shootout - Wikipedia


----------



## hunarcy

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> aimed single fire shots can kill more /are more accurate than auto weapons
> so they can be more lethal
> 
> 
> 
> Good, so banning assault type rifles should not hurt any of you gun nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and it won't stop one murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what?  Your immense expertise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My common sense.
> 
> A person committed to murder will simply use another weapon
> 
> So banning one weapon with certain cosmetics will not stop him from using another weapon that performs exactly the same as the banned one will it?
> 
> If he wants to shoot 5.56 ammo then banning the rifle with the black plastic parts won't stop him from using a 5.56 caliber rifle with a wood stock will it?
> 
> The ban won't stop him from using a couple handguns will it?
> 
> And let's not forget that rifles are used in less than 2% of all murders so banning any rifle won't do much to lower the murder rate will it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hands guns can't kill/wound per time period per same aspects
> rifles are much more efficient/fire more rounds per time period
Click to expand...


You CANNOT be serious.  If you are, you have achieved a level of ignorance that is hard to match.


----------



## BS Filter

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince, post: 22021328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The image of our President reflects on ALL Americans, not just him. If someone falsely accuses Trump, its an attack on all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no false accusations. It’s all from the horses ass Islamophobe promoter himself:
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW, post: 22016699,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter, post: 22016596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall Trump calling for shooting up mosques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immediately following the 9/11 attacks,  Bush said and often repeated that Islam is a peaceful religion.
> 
> He was correct and honorable to hold that position.
> 
> Not so with Uskamophobr and downright hater Trumpo:
> 
> He gives veiled blessings to wouid be weak minded obsessed with fear whackos who conclude that shooting up a Mosque wouid be one way of dealing with the Muslin problem and how to get rid of those people coming out of mosques with death in their eyes.
> 
> 
> *">12/6/2015 — Trump: “You Have People Coming Out of Mosques with Hatred and Death in their Eyes”*
> In an interview on CBS News, Trump expresses support for surveillance of Muslims, saying we “have to show vigilance.”
> 
> *>12/7/2015 — Trump Calls for a “Total and Complete Shutdown of Muslims Entering the United States”*
> At a campaign rally in Mount Pleasant, South Carolina, Trump announces that he has issued a statement calling for the “total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States until our country’s representatives can figure out what the hell is going on.”
> 
> “During a campaign rally in New Hampshire, Trump does not correct a rally attendee who states that President Obama is a Muslim and “not even an American.” The attendee goes on to say, “We have a problem in this country; it’s called Muslims” and asks Trump, “When can we get rid of them?” Trump responds, “We’re going to be looking at that and plenty of other things.”
> 
> “In an interview with Fox News, Bill O’Reilly asks Trump if there is a “Muslim problem” in the world. Trump responds, “Absolutely. I mean, I don’t notice Swedish people knocking down the World Trade Center. There is a Muslim problem in the world, and you know it and I know it.”
> 
> 86 Times Donald Trump Displayed or Promoted Islamophobia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trumpo’s islamophobia reflects on all Americans as you say. And worse is the fact that so many Americans are in denial and defend such a disgraceful politician/scam artist.
Click to expand...

No such thing as "Islamophobia". It's a made up term by Islamists and their pawns in the left to silence criticism of their backward murderous attacks and hate.


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me how does an AR 15 chambered for a 5.56 NATO round outperform any other rifle chambered for the same round?
> 
> FYI the size of the magazine has nothing to do with how a rifle performs only how often you have to change the magazine
> 
> 
> 
> .....so a weapon with a 15 round mag can put out more rounds faster than one with a 30 mag???!!!???
> 30 is more than 15
> it is physically/mathematically  impossible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....it would've been IMPOSSIBLE for the Vegas shooter/Tower Shooter to kill as many if they had handguns
> you can't deny this
Click to expand...



Wrong.....the Virginia Tech shooter killed 32 with two pistols...the only reason the Vegas shooter killed so many was the fact he was firing into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people from a concealed and fortified location.....

And had he used a rental truck he could have killed more people...he killed 58, the Virginia Tech shooter with two pistols 32, and the muslim with the rental truck killed 86.....

You are just wrong.


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you know or remember this shootout??!!!
> pistols vs rifles at CLOSE range
> The 1986 Miami Shootout: The gunfight that changed law enforcement nationwide
> 1986 FBI Miami shootout - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



Wrong again.......the two shooters were trained and motivated...the FBI were unorganized....I went through the entire shooting with a local SWAT team during their training days when they went through exactly what happened.


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
Click to expand...



No.


----------



## impuretrash

NZ police are emailing demands to websites that have uploaded the video to share the IP addresses of users who have viewed or discussed it.


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> small difference???
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you know or remember this shootout??!!!
> pistols vs rifles at CLOSE range
> The 1986 Miami Shootout: The gunfight that changed law enforcement nationwide
> 1986 FBI Miami shootout - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.......the two shooters were trained and motivated...the FBI were unorganized....I went through the entire shooting with a local SWAT team during their training days when they went through exactly what happened.
Click to expand...

irrelevant to the point that rifles kill more and faster


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> small difference???
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

then tell us why they don't carry handguns more


----------



## harmonica

plain and simple, rifles fire more/longer ranged/etc rounds faster/more than handguns--cannot be disputed


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you know or remember this shootout??!!!
> pistols vs rifles at CLOSE range
> The 1986 Miami Shootout: The gunfight that changed law enforcement nationwide
> 1986 FBI Miami shootout - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.......the two shooters were trained and motivated...the FBI were unorganized....I went through the entire shooting with a local SWAT team during their training days when they went through exactly what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant to the point that rifles kill more and faster
Click to expand...



Wrong, it depends on the area under attack.


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then tell us why they don't carry handguns more
Click to expand...



Rifles are long range tools, as a former infantry man, and graduate of Fort Benning infantry school, the rifle is used to limit the movement of the enemy, and to deny him the ability to move and take terrain.....look it up.  Long range v. close range.


----------



## hunarcy

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then tell us why they don't carry handguns more
Click to expand...


Because a rifle is able to engage FARTHER out than a pistol.  A Bushmaster AR-15 has an effective fire rate of about 45 rounds per minute according to its manual, with a maximum rate of fire of 600 rounds per minute.  So, it CAN fire faster, but you run the risk of melting the barrel.  A Glock 18 has a rate of fire of 1200 rounds per minute.

Why the Glock 18 Might Be the Most Deadly Gun on Planet Earth


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a small difference that it becomes irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> small difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 1,050 feet from the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically, handguns are only effective up to 100 or so yards in the hands of a *skilled* shooter,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I've fired the M1911A1 many times--a lot --it is very hard to hit a man sized target at 100 yards --without extreme training
> ...it is hard to hit a target at 50 yards without extreme training/patience
> 
> !!!! if you are putting out mucho rounds from a pistol as fast as possible--you will NOT be accurate at all
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-effective-range-of-a-9mm-round-fired-from-a-handgun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant


----------



## Blues Man

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you the Vegas loon was too far away to use handguns
> 
> And the VA Tech shooter was pretty fucking deadly with just a couple of handguns wasn't he?
> The guy who did the CA night club killings did it with one handgun
> 
> So don't be so naive as to think people won't be able to kill a lot of people without a rifle or a 30 round mag
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then tell us why they don't carry handguns more
Click to expand...

Why don't all cops carry rifles?


----------



## hunarcy

Blues Man said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think most of the infantry in the military have rifles NOT pistols ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then tell us why they don't carry handguns more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't all cops carry rifles?
Click to expand...


Ever looked in the trunk of a cop car?  Most cops do.


----------



## Blues Man

hunarcy said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they want to engage from longer distances
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then tell us why they don't carry handguns more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't all cops carry rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever looked in the trunk of a cop car?  Most cops do.
Click to expand...


They do not carry them with them at all times 
A rifle in the trunk is not the same thing


----------



## hunarcy

Blues Man said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe because the rifles also hold more rounds....??
> plain and simple---the rifle can fire more rounds faster---yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then tell us why they don't carry handguns more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't all cops carry rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever looked in the trunk of a cop car?  Most cops do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do not carry them with them at all times
> A rifle in the trunk is not the same thing
Click to expand...


True.  I did not get that you meant carry on their person at all times.  Typically, the police engage at much closer distances, which is why rifles are not as necessary for them.


----------



## danielpalos

i think we should muster the militia until our security problems go away.



> "I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials."
> — George Mason, in Debates in Virginia Convention on Ratification of the Constitution, Elliot, Vol. 3, June 16, 1788


----------



## M14 Shooter

harmonica said:


> [
> irrelevant to the point that rifles kill more and faster


You are unaware of the fact more people are killed in mass shootings with handguns than rifles?
How can that be?


----------



## harmonica

M14 Shooter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> irrelevant to the point that rifles kill more and faster
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware of the fact more people are killed in mass shootings with handguns than rifles?
> How can that be?
Click to expand...

....again---you have not read or do not understand the posts--point is the AR 15 fires EXACTLY like the M16s


----------



## NotfooledbyW

BS Filter, post: 22022626





BS Filter said:


> No such thing as "Islamophobia". It's a made up term by Islamists and their pawns in the left to silence criticism of their backward murderous attacks and hate



The people gunned down in NZ committed no such thing as murderous attacks and hate. So you are lying about the victims to justify a coward and comrade of years massacreing so many innocent men women and children.  

Now in Trumpian fashion you declare Islamophobia to be a made up word. You can’t Trump away all words that define you, you hate filled racist and religious bigot and worthless human being,


----------



## harmonica

M14 Shooter said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> irrelevant to the point that rifles kill more and faster
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware of the fact more people are killed in mass shootings with handguns than rifles?
> How can that be?
Click to expand...

most people are murdered by --------------------guns!
not cars/not fires/not POOLS/not knives


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Polishprince said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11, Remember what Islam has done to us? The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us. What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dummy, "Islam" didn't do that to us.
> 
> A group of radicals who were trained, armed and sponsored by our own CIA did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Islamic Jihadi existed long before the CIA was ever thought of.  Its crazy that so many libs never heard of the Jihadi attack on Tours, France,or the fact they invaded Spain for almost 8 centuries, or sieged Vienna,or slaughtered Kiwis in Gallipoli or a thousand other acts of evil.   Do you know where the word "assassin" came from?  Its derived from "hashish", because the radical Jihadi who went out and killed people got loaded on hashish first.
Click to expand...

*That Jihad's Eve of Destruction*

On September 11, outside Vienna in 1683, the Turkish general was motivated only by greed.  For months, he could have easily taken Vienna instead of waiting for it to surrender. From there, the capital of the Holy Roman Empire, he had a good chance to conquer the rest of Europe, especially since the Chickenhawk Christian Emperor had run away from a fight with all his troops.

  But the rules governing conquest then were that if Vienna surrendered, he would get all the loot.  If he had attacked and taken it that way instead, he would have had to share the loot with his troops.  This fits in perfectly with bin Laden's motivation to do things differently on his September 11.


----------



## Vastator

NotfooledbyW said:


> BS Filter, post: 22022626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing as "Islamophobia". It's a made up term by Islamists and their pawns in the left to silence criticism of their backward murderous attacks and hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people gunned down in NZ committed no such thing as murderous attacks and hate. So you are lying about the victims to justify a coward and comrade of years massacreing so many innocent men women and children.
> 
> Now in Trumpian fashion you declare Islamophobia to be a made up word. You can’t Trump away all words that define you, you hate filled racist and religious bigot and worthless human being,
Click to expand...

Then how is it that at the second mosque the shooter was fired upon..?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Vastator, post: 2202447 





Vastator said:


> Then how is it that at the second mosque the shooter was fired upon..?



Are you stupid? You just said “the shooter was fired upon”..so Muslims are committing terrorism and an act of hate in your head if they defend themselves against an active “shooter” trying to kill them.


----------



## Vastator

NotfooledbyW said:


> Vastator, post: 2202447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that at the second mosque the shooter was fired upon..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stupid? You just said “the shooter was fired upon”..so Muslims are committing terrorism and an act of hate in your head if they defend themselves against an active “shooter” trying to kill them.
Click to expand...

Your kinda missing the point. Those mosques in particular had a reputation locally for harboring radicals. Numerous locals commented on the recent shooting by saying they expected something like this from these mosques. But thought it would be the other way around. Turns out there were in fact weapons in this mosque. Not saying they were committing terror in the act of defending themselves, but as refugees; where and how did they get weapons. And what were they planning to do with them?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Vastator, post: 22025079 





Vastator said:


> Those mosques in particular had a reputation locally for harboring radicals.



Since you have chosen to go down the blame the victim path, I’m sure you will be able to quickly provide your source linking these mosques to harboring radicals. 

A Muslim practicing his religion growing a beard can be considered radical by many an Islamaphobe.

I’m looking for a government or law enforcement source. You should be too.


----------



## Vastator

NotfooledbyW said:


> Vastator, post: 22025079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those mosques in particular had a reputation locally for harboring radicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have chosen to go down the blame the victim path, I’m sure you will be able to quickly provide your source linking these mosques to harboring radicals.
> 
> A Muslim practicing his religion growing a beard can be considered radical by many an Islamaphobe.
> 
> I’m looking for a government or law enforcement source. You should be too.
Click to expand...

I’ll take the local commentary that was posted prior to the video being pulled down. You look for whatever you like. As far as those locals suspicions of these invaders... turns out there were weapons in at least one of the mosques... Sounds like the local intuition wasn’t far off the mark.


----------



## zaangalewa

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> People die in car crashes, or accidents. I think of 9/11, Remember what Islam has done to us? The horrors of the twin towers..the twin towers, THAT is what Islam has done to us. What *GOOD* have these people done that has offset any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, dummy, "Islam" didn't do that to us.
> 
> A group of radicals who were trained, armed and sponsored by our own CIA did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Radical Islamic Jihadi existed long before the CIA was ever thought of.  Its crazy that so many libs never heard of the Jihadi attack on Tours, France,or the fact they invaded Spain for almost 8 centuries, or sieged Vienna,or slaughtered Kiwis in Gallipoli or a thousand other acts of evil.   Do you know where the word "assassin" came from?  Its derived from "hashish", because the radical Jihadi who went out and killed people got loaded on hashish first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That Jihad's Eve of Destruction*
> 
> On September 11, outside Vienna in 1683, the Turkish general
Click to expand...


Who? Sultan Mehmed IV had sent his grand vizier Kara Mustafa Pascha.



> was motivated only by greed.



¿greed? In 1664 the emperor and the grand vizier (Leopold I and Ahmed Köprülü) had made a peace contract for 20 years. A prolongation failed or was not done on whatever reason.



> For months, he could have easily taken Vienna



or not



> instead of waiting for it to surrender. From there, the capital of the Holy Roman Empire,



Capital of the Holy Roman empire of German [=united] nation was Regensburg from 1663-1806, where was the "immerwährende Reichstag" (=Everlasting  imperial diet). The very old city Regensburg was in the middle of the holy empire. For your orientation - here a card of the holy empire after the peace of Westfalen in 1648: Zweite Wiener Türkenbelagerung – Wikipedia



> he had a good chance to conquer the rest of Europe, especially since the Chickenhawk Christian Emperor had run away from a fight with all his troops.



Together with the emperor left 80,000 inhabitants Vienna and moved to Passau. This was necessary.



> But the rules governing conquest then were that if Vienna surrendered, he would get all the loot.  If he had attacked and taken it that way instead, he would have had to share the loot with his troops.  This fits in perfectly with bin Laden's motivation to do things differently on his September 11.



The terror of the godless Islamists - and now also the terror of the godless Anti-Muslimists - like this damned asshole, who terrorized all inhabitants of New Zealand by murdering innocent Muslims, when they celebrated their divine service - had not any root in the conflict between  the holy empire and the Osman empire. The conflicts which leaded to this forms of terror today were born in the English empire and are also a result of the wrong politics of the USA in and since world war 1. And it has a lot to do with the Wahabis too. And not to forget the crazy western world, which produces for example films and software - including weapons nearly for free and for the training of mass-murderers, while they are horrified the same time about  fairy tales of the brothers Grimm and other nice things - like unicorns for example.


----------



## Mindful

The false flags are already flooding the airways.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Vastator, post: 22025310, 





Vastator said:


> I’ll take the local commentary that was posted prior to the video being pulled down. You look for whatever you like. As far as those locals suspicions of these invaders... turns out there were weapons in at least one of the mosques... Sounds like the local intuition wasn’t far off the mark.



The only report I could find is that one worshipper was at the second Mosque who told police he ran home to get his gun. 

That’s it. So you are a liar and an Islamophobe repeating rumors that blame the victims to incite hatred against Muslims.


----------



## Vastator

NotfooledbyW said:


> Vastator, post: 22025310,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll take the local commentary that was posted prior to the video being pulled down. You look for whatever you like. As far as those locals suspicions of these invaders... turns out there were weapons in at least one of the mosques... Sounds like the local intuition wasn’t far off the mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only report I could find is that one worshipper was at the second Mosque who told police he ran home to get his gun.
> 
> That’s it. So you are a liar and an Islamophobe repeating rumors that blame the victims to incite hatred against Muslims.
Click to expand...

Tell yourself whatever you must in order to sleep at night. Even if that means convincing your self of the implausible tale that this sand devil left the scene of a mass shooting, went home, got a gun, came back, and stopped the shooter. All this... Before police could get there. Cool story bro...


----------



## M14 Shooter

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> irrelevant to the point that rifles kill more and faster
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware of the fact more people are killed in mass shootings with handguns than rifles?
> How can that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....again---you have not read or do not understand the posts--point is the AR 15 fires EXACTLY like the M16s
Click to expand...

You avoided the point -- I am not surprised.   Concession accepted.
And no, the AR15 does not fire EXACTLY like the M16 as the AR15 only has 2 positions on its selector, while the M16 has three.


----------



## M14 Shooter

harmonica said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> irrelevant to the point that rifles kill more and faster
> 
> 
> 
> You are unaware of the fact more people are killed in mass shootings with handguns than rifles?
> How can that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most people are murdered by --------------------guns!
> not cars/not fires/not POOLS/not knives
Click to expand...

You, again,  avoided the point.  I will, again, let you.  Your concession is, again, accepted.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Vastator, post: 22026994 





Vastator said:


> Even if that means convincing your self of the implausible tale that this sand devil left the scene of a mass shooting, went home, got a gun, came back, and stopped the shooter. All this... Before police could get there. Cool story bro...



I didnt present that story as a credibly reported fact. I presented it as the only story about a worshipper shooting at the attacker as you brought up. There were no reports about weapons being found at the second mosque as you were spreading. So you lied. That’s the point.


----------



## Bezukhov

NotfooledbyW said:


> There are no false accusations. It’s all from the horses ass Islamophobe promoter himself:
> 
> Trumpo’s islamophobia reflects on all Americans as you say. And worse is the fact that so many Americans are in denial and defend such a disgraceful politician/scam artist.



I have a question about the phrase "Islamophobia" If it is "islamophobia" which impels a savage such as this shooter in New Zealand to commit such an atrocity, what is the "phobia" which motivates Muslims to commit violence against non Muslims?


----------



## Polishprince

Bezukhov said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no false accusations. It’s all from the horses ass Islamophobe promoter himself:
> 
> Trumpo’s islamophobia reflects on all Americans as you say. And worse is the fact that so many Americans are in denial and defend such a disgraceful politician/scam artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about the phrase "Islamophobia" If it is "islamophobia" which impels a savage such as this shooter in New Zealand to commit such an atrocity, what is the "phobia" which motivates Muslims to commit violence against non Muslims?
Click to expand...



That would be Freedomphobia.    President Bush in the wake of 9/11 explained motivation for the extreme terrorist act.  Guys like Osama Ladin hate our freedoms, they hate our liberties and it makes them sick to their stomachs and drives them into a homicidal frenzy.  Makes them lash out.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Bezukhov, post: 22027930 





Bezukhov said:


> I have a question about the phrase "Islamophobia" If it is "islamophobia" which impels a savage such as this shooter in New Zealand to commit such an atrocity, what is the "phobia" which motivates Muslims to commit violence against non Muslims?



Extremism. Jihad. 

Islamophobia is the fear of Muslims by non Muslims which is an exaggerated fear generated by associating *all* Muslims including peaceful and law abiding Muslims with the acts of violence and terror committed by a small percentage of extremists against non-Muslims in the name of Islam.

It’s why Bush 43 held firm to the notion that Islam is a peaceful religion. Trumpo is an Islamophobe because he won’t go there . He emphasizes the violent extremism that is linked to Islan. 

Your question is off base since Islamophobia  is not what ‘motivated’ the Christchurch terrorist to shoot up the Mosques there.  His motivation was white supremacy. He is a white extremist. 

So what you are asking for - the answer would be violent black nationalists. If you fear all black people because of the evil ones  - then you have developed a phobia. Same with Islam.


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> It’s why Bush 43 held firm to the notion that Islam is a peaceful religion. Trumpo is an Islamophobe because he won’t go there . He emphasizes the violent extremism that is linked to Islan.
> .




But President Trump has pointed out on repeated occasions that Islam is a "fabulous religion" in his opinion.  Further, Trump gets along splendidly with the Moe Salman and other Islamic leaders in Saudi Arabia as well as noted Islamic Leaders in this country such as Iron Mike Tyson and the Iron Sheikh.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s why Bush 43 held firm to the notion that Islam is a peaceful religion. Trumpo is an Islamophobe because he won’t go there . He emphasizes the violent extremism that is linked to Islan.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But President Trump has pointed out on repeated occasions that Islam is a "fabulous religion" in his opinion.  Further, Trump gets along splendidly with the Moe Salman and other Islamic leaders in Saudi Arabia as well as noted Islamic Leaders in this country such as Iron Mike Tyson and the Iron Sheikh.
Click to expand...



If he thinks it’s fantastic why does he say the world had a Muslim problem?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince, post: 22030687 





Polishprince said:


> But President Trump has pointed out on repeated occasions that Islam is a "fabulous religion" in his opinion.



I found one quote where he said he had a fabulous time with Muslims. 

So I don’t know what you are talking about. 

But Trumpo is in record on video describing people coming out of Mosques with death in their eyes. 

Why are you defending an Islamophobe? Defending him poorly, but defending him poorly.


----------



## Polishprince

NotfooledbyW said:


> Polishprince, post: 22030687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> But President Trump has pointed out on repeated occasions that Islam is a "fabulous religion" in his opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found one quote where he said he had a fabulous time with Muslims.
> 
> So I don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> But Trumpo is in record on video describing people coming out of Mosques with death in their eyes.
> 
> Why are you defending an Islamophobe? Defending him poorly, but defending him poorly.
Click to expand...



Some people coming out of the mosques do talk about the "white devils" - certainly not all of them, but some of them yes.

But reasonable Muslim like Mike Tyson and the Saudi Royal Family, have no problem with Trump.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Polishprince, post: 22031927 





Polishprince said:


> But reasonable Muslim like Mike Tyson and the Saudi Royal Family, have no problem with Trump.



So the vast majority of Muslims that do not support Trumpo are irrational as you see it.

Do you realize what you are saying.

Does that mean they have death in their eyes as Trumpo describes them coming out of their Mosques?

Think about it. Do you think Trumpo has stood outside a Mosque looking into the eyes of worshippers to see the death in their eyes.

You don’t find this ‘death in the eyes’ line offensive, right? And you will forever support him. That tells me why such vile hate speech by a US President is so dear and useful to the man who can actually see death in peoples’s eyes. He’s got you hook, line and sinker.

I love your example of a ‘reasonable’ Muslim and bestie friend of Trumpo. Convicted rapist Mike Tyson. He converted to Islam in Prison.

Trumpo wanted to keep the $$$$ he made off of Tyson’s fight coming in, so he proposed that convicted rapist Tyson be allowed to keep fighting and to give the money to rape victims. That didnt fly.

Here it is in Tyson’s own reasonable words:

“We’re really good friends,” Tyson says of Trump. “We go back to ’86, ’87. Most of my successful and best fights were at Trump’s hotels. He didn’t manage me, though. He was just helping me with my court case.”“We’re the same guy,” he continues. “A thrust for power, a drive for power. Whatever field we’re in, we need power in that field. That’s just who we are.”Then, Tyson starts to lose me a bit. “Balls of energy. We’re not even who we think we are. We’re fire. We’re made of this crap—water, motion, dirt, diamonds, emeralds. We’re made out of that stuff, can you believe it?”

Given their history, it should come as little surprise that Tyson is endorsing Trump for president.“

Mike Tyson: Why I’m a Muslim for Donald Trump

Keep defending Trumpo. I can’t wait for your next episode.


----------



## zaangalewa

@everyone here

I guess no one should forget Anders Behring Breivick in this context too. He had murdered Swedish teenagers on the holy-day Island Utoya - but he said he did it because he liked to prevent an invasion of Muslims in Europe. Same motivation had this Australaian extremist. Anders Berhing Breivick saw in this children collaborateurs. And murdered them - what he enjoyed, I guess, because of his narcism.

This means first of all: No one is save. Not Muslims, not Christians, not Atheists - no one.

And from the US-Americans who suppport "free weapons for everyone" I like to know whether they are ready to pay the price for this politics on their own - personally - together with the producers of this extremely dangerous products, which need normally a very very good qualification of the users of this product. I guess, if the real costs of all terror-attacks, shootings, mass-murder, murder and self-murder would be a part of the price calculation for weapons, then the price of this goods (better to say "of this bads")  would be exorbitant high. And day by day grows this virtual account. People who have joy and fun with weapons - including killer software for absurde training situations - cost us all not only a lot of money, they cost also many lost lifes.


----------



## Mindful

The Western media class has reached a new low. The blame game they’ve been playing in the aftermath of the racist mass murder in New Zealand has been ghoulish and deeply disturbing. The bodies of the 50 murdered Muslims were barely cold before various observers, activists and leftists were naming and shaming those people who they think ‘laid the ground’ for this atrocity. And it apparently includes everyone from alt-right agitators to any mainstream newspaper columnist who has raised so much as a peep of criticism about radical Islam. What we have here is one of the most cynical exploitations of mass murder in recent years: the callous and censorious use of a barbaric assault to settle political and in some cases personal scores. Using the recently dead to underscore your own petty political agenda is the behaviour of the amoral and authoritarian.

Read more

New Zealand’s ghoulish opportunists


----------



## zaangalewa

Jitss617 said:


> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment



The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA. Real freedom is not the freedom of weapons.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
Click to expand...


I don't understand  your posts.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
Click to expand...


Sure not. My experience is US-Americans never understand what others say - nor like they to understand or try to understand, what's outside of the own horizon. And a world without weapons is for sure outside of the horizon of US-Americans, so you are not able to see how absurde is the US-American weapon fetishism for members of a not US-American speaking culture.

-----
_The word that Isaiah the son of Amoz saw concerning Judah and Jerusalem. And it shall come to pass in the last days, that the mountain of the Lord' house shall be established in the top of the mountains, and shall be exalted above the hills; and all nations shall flow unto it. And many people shall go and say, Come ye, and let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, to the house of the God of Jacob; and he will teach us of his ways, and we will walk in his paths: for out of Zion shall go forth the law, and the word of the Lord from Jerusalem. And he shall judge among the nations, and shall rebuke many people: and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruninghooks: nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war any more._
-----
-----


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure not. My experience is US-Americans never understand what others say - nor like they to understand or try to understand, what's outside of the own horizon. And a world without weapons is for sure outside of the horizon of US-Americans, so you are not able to see how absurde is the US-American weapon fetishism for members of a not US-American speaking culture.
Click to expand...



Ah but, I'm not an American.

So you see, you got that wrong.


----------



## pismoe

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   i think that good old Zang is an Anti Gunner   Mindful !!


----------



## pismoe

another fureigner minding Americas business .   We in America are very happy to have the RIGHT to be Armed with various Weapons  .  Where abouts are you from Zang ??


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.


Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.


> Real freedom is not the freedom of weapons.


If you are unable to legally and effectively act in your own defense, you are not free.


----------



## candycorn

Saw this…liked it.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure not. My experience is US-Americans never understand what others say - nor like they to understand or try to understand, what's outside of the own horizon. And a world without weapons is for sure outside of the horizon of US-Americans, so you are not able to see how absurde is the US-American weapon fetishism for members of a not US-American speaking culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but, I'm not an American.
Click to expand...


Aha. And it seems to me you are convinced it's better not to say to a German what's your own nationality. Are you a native English speaker?



> So you see, you got that wrong.



Unimportant. What did you not understand from this very simple sentences?


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   i think that good old Zang is an Anti Gunner   Mindful !!
Click to expand...


No - I don't have any problem to kill you - with or without gun - if it is necessary to do so. But I prefer to arrest weapon fetishists - like every other psychopath and/or sociopath - in a forensic psychiatric hospital. And specially in the USA everyone is able to buy weapons for private use, which are even violating Military Weapons Control Acts. Some people say the whole USA is nothing else than a titanic psychiatric hospital. A titanic psychiatric hospital which defines underlying sentiments of many people in many cultures.


----------



## Blues Man

zaangalewa said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   i think that good old Zang is an Anti Gunner   Mindful !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No - I don't have any problem to kill you - with or without gun - if it is necessary to do so. But I prefer to arrest weapon fetishists - like every other psychopath and/or sociopath - in a forensic psychiatric hospital. And specially in the USA everyone is able to buy weapons for private use, which are violating Military Weapons Control Acts. Some people say the whole USA is nothing else than a titanic psychiatric hospital. A titanic psychiatric hospital which defines underlying sentiments of many people in many cultures.
Click to expand...


FYI not everyone is able to buy firearms

We have a list of people who are prohibited under federal law from possessing firearms


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> another fureigner minding Americas business .   We in America are very happy to have the RIGHT to be Armed with various Weapons  .



I never said US-Americans are not idiots. 



> Where abouts are you from Zang ??



"Fureigner" "Where abouts" - are you sure this is correct English? Whatever: "Fremder", "Aufenthaltsort" - I understand what you ask. I'm a German citizen, a citizen of Europe and a citizen of the world.


----------



## Blues Man

zaangalewa said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> another fureigner minding Americas business .   We in America are very happy to have the RIGHT to be Armed with various Weapons  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said US-Americans are not idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts are you from Zang ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Fureigner" "Where abouts" - are you sure this is correct English? Whatever: "Fremder", "Aufenthaltsort" - I understand what you ask. I'm a German citizen, a citizen of Europe and a citizen of the world.
Click to expand...


Citizen of the world huh?

Try getting a passport from "the world"


----------



## zaangalewa

Blues Man said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our nations are under attack it’s why we have the second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   i think that good old Zang is an Anti Gunner   Mindful !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No - I don't have any problem to kill you - with or without gun - if it is necessary to do so. But I prefer to arrest weapon fetishists - like every other psychopath and/or sociopath - in a forensic psychiatric hospital. And specially in the USA everyone is able to buy weapons for private use, which are violating Military Weapons Control Acts. Some people say the whole USA is nothing else than a titanic psychiatric hospital. A titanic psychiatric hospital which defines underlying sentiments of many people in many cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI not everyone is able to buy firearms
> 
> We have a list of people who are prohibited under federal law from possessing firearms
Click to expand...


You don't expect a serios answer now, isn't it?


----------



## zaangalewa

Blues Man said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> another fureigner minding Americas business .   We in America are very happy to have the RIGHT to be Armed with various Weapons  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said US-Americans are not idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts are you from Zang ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Fureigner" "Where abouts" - are you sure this is correct English? Whatever: "Fremder", "Aufenthaltsort" - I understand what you ask. I'm a German citizen, a citizen of Europe and a citizen of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citizen of the world huh?
> 
> Try getting a passport from "the world"
Click to expand...


When Diogenes of Sinope was asked where he came from he answered _"I am a citizen of the world"_. He gave me his passport.


----------



## pismoe

zaangalewa said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> another fureigner minding Americas business .   We in America are very happy to have the RIGHT to be Armed with various Weapons  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said US-Americans are not idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts are you from Zang ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Fureigner" "Where abouts" - are you sure this is correct English? Whatever: "Fremder", "Aufenthaltsort" - I understand what you ask. I'm a German citizen, a citizen of Europe and a citizen of the world.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------    'fureigner' . Fureigner is a purposeful incorrect spelling  of FOREIGN and is meant to be a 'slight' insult if you accept your fureign and inferior status as a fureigner [german] with a Smile  Zang .


----------



## pismoe

are you a 'german' muslim as thats even worse than being 'german' Zang ??


----------



## Mindful

pismoe said:


> are you a 'german' muslim as thats even worse than being 'german' Zang ??



Don't you think he's overdoing the semantics?


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
Click to expand...


And the USA alwas had a wall to Mexico. Compare on your own how many weapons were sold to the US-American population in which year of your history and what you did do with this weapons.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> are you a 'german' muslim as thats even worse than being 'german' Zang ??



Who cares?


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the USA alwas had a wall to Mexico. Compare on your own how many weapons were sold to the US-American population in which year of your history and what you did do with this weapons.
Click to expand...

You'll have to re-phrase that so it makes sense.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
> 
> 
> 
> Real freedom is not the freedom of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are unable to legally and effectively act in your own defense, you are not free.
Click to expand...


Don't try to tell me bullshit. Example: A really free communication between two people is only able without weapons. In the moment one or both persons have weapons then nonsense starts to dominate a conversation. No one is able to speak free, when the communication partner has a gun.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the USA alwas had a wall to Mexico. Compare on your own how many weapons were sold to the US-American population in which year of your history and what you did do with this weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to re-phrase that so it makes sense.
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
> 
> 
> 
> Real freedom is not the freedom of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are unable to legally and effectively act in your own defense, you are not free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to tell me bullshit
Click to expand...

I didn't.  I stated fact.
If you have to rely on the state for your personal protection, you aren't free.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the USA alwas had a wall to Mexico. Compare on your own how many weapons were sold to the US-American population in which year of your history and what you did do with this weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to re-phrase that so it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Ah.  You aren't interested in carrying on a meaningful discussion.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
> 
> 
> 
> Real freedom is not the freedom of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are unable to legally and effectively act in your own defense, you are not free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to tell me bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't.  I stated fact.
> If you have to rely on the state for your personal protection, you aren't free.
Click to expand...


Read again what I wrote.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
> 
> 
> 
> Real freedom is not the freedom of weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are unable to legally and effectively act in your own defense, you are not free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't try to tell me bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't.  I stated fact.
> If you have to rely on the state for your personal protection, you aren't free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read again what I wrote.
Click to expand...

What you wrote does not invalidate what I said.
If you have to rely on the state for your personal protection, you aren't free.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. and weapons have been an integral part of our history, culture, and identity from well before then to today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the USA alwas had a wall to Mexico. Compare on your own how many weapons were sold to the US-American population in which year of your history and what you did do with this weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to re-phrase that so it makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah.  You aren't interested in carrying on a meaningful discussion.
Click to expand...

It's a very clear sentence.
 Perhaps it helps your understanding when I separate it in lines. I said:
_And the USA alwa[y]s had a wall to Mexico. [irony]
Compare on your own 
how many weapons 
were sold to the US-American population
in which year of your history 
and what you did do with this weapons.
_
And I said not only: _Don't try to tell me bullshit.

I said:
Don't try to tell me bullshit. Example: A really free communication between two people is only able without weapons. In the moment one or both persons have weapons then nonsense starts to dominate a conversation. No one is able to speak free, when the communication partner has a gun.



_


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> It's a very clear sentence.


To you, as you translate it in your head.


> _And the USA alwa[y]s had a wall to Mexico._


This is false, and almost certainly irrelevant to whatever else you're trying to say_ here.



			Compare on your own how many weapon...
		
Click to expand...

_No.  If you want to make a point, you do your own homework.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very clear sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> To you, as you translate it in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> _And the USA alwa[y]s had a wall to Mexico._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is false, and almost certainly irrelevant to whatever else you're trying to say_ here.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare on your own how many weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _No.  If you want to make a point, you do your own homework.
Click to expand...


It's a little idiotic what you try to do. Let it be.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very clear sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> To you, as you translate it in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> _And the USA alwa[y]s had a wall to Mexico._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is false, and almost certainly irrelevant to whatever else you're trying to say_ here.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare on your own how many weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _No.  If you want to make a point, you do your own homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a little idiotic what you try to do. Let it be.
Click to expand...

Says he who refuses to make his point in an intelligible manner.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very clear sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> To you, as you translate it in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> _And the USA alwa[y]s had a wall to Mexico._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is false, and almost certainly irrelevant to whatever else you're trying to say_ here.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare on your own how many weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _No.  If you want to make a point, you do your own homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a little idiotic what you try to do. Let it be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says he who refuses to make his point in an intelligible manner.
Click to expand...

It's idiotic what you do and you know it. Let it be.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very clear sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> To you, as you translate it in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> _And the USA alwa[y]s had a wall to Mexico._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is false, and almost certainly irrelevant to whatever else you're trying to say_ here.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare on your own how many weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _No.  If you want to make a point, you do your own homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a little idiotic what you try to do. Let it be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says he who refuses to make his point in an intelligible manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's idiotic what you do and you know it. Let it be.
Click to expand...

If you aren't willing to support your own point, and refuse to make said point in a manner that can be understood by whoever reads it, the failure to communicate lies solely with you.
Let us know when you have an actual interest in a meaningful discussion.


----------



## Blues Man

zaangalewa said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The absurde situation of the current USA in context "marketing of weapons" started to begin in the 1970ies. Your nation was founded much earlier. Looks not like you are able to give the responsibility for this absurde problem to the midwives of the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   i think that good old Zang is an Anti Gunner   Mindful !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No - I don't have any problem to kill you - with or without gun - if it is necessary to do so. But I prefer to arrest weapon fetishists - like every other psychopath and/or sociopath - in a forensic psychiatric hospital. And specially in the USA everyone is able to buy weapons for private use, which are violating Military Weapons Control Acts. Some people say the whole USA is nothing else than a titanic psychiatric hospital. A titanic psychiatric hospital which defines underlying sentiments of many people in many cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI not everyone is able to buy firearms
> 
> We have a list of people who are prohibited under federal law from possessing firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't expect a serios answer now, isn't it?
Click to expand...

From you?

No.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very clear sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> To you, as you translate it in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> _And the USA alwa[y]s had a wall to Mexico._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is false, and almost certainly irrelevant to whatever else you're trying to say_ here.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare on your own how many weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _No.  If you want to make a point, you do your own homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a little idiotic what you try to do. Let it be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says he who refuses to make his point in an intelligible manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's idiotic what you do and you know it. Let it be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you aren't willing to support your own point, and refuse to make said point in a manner that can be understood by whoever reads it, the failure to communicate lies solely with you.
> Let us know when you have an actual interest in a meaningful discussion.
Click to expand...


Do you never read what you write on your own or whyelse do you use an empty phraseology? Or is it your normal strategy to throw with empty shit, when you are not able to argue? What you are doing is totally senseless. You are "a Grenell" = "a provocative lout". Is this the new politics of the USA to say a maximum of bullshit to every problem, which has indirectly to do with the USA and the US-american god "weapon" too?


----------



## zaangalewa

Blues Man said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand  your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------   i think that good old Zang is an Anti Gunner   Mindful !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No - I don't have any problem to kill you - with or without gun - if it is necessary to do so. But I prefer to arrest weapon fetishists - like every other psychopath and/or sociopath - in a forensic psychiatric hospital. And specially in the USA everyone is able to buy weapons for private use, which are violating Military Weapons Control Acts. Some people say the whole USA is nothing else than a titanic psychiatric hospital. A titanic psychiatric hospital which defines underlying sentiments of many people in many cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI not everyone is able to buy firearms
> 
> We have a list of people who are prohibited under federal law from possessing firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't expect a serios answer now, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From you?
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Okay.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> Do you never read what you write on your own or whyelse do you use an empty phraseology? Or is it your normal strategy to throw with empty shit, when you are not able to argue? What you are doing is totally senseless. You are "a Grenell" = "a provocative lout". Is this the new politics of the USA to say a maximum of bullshit to every problem, which has indirectly to do with the USA and the US-american god "weapon" too?


Let us know when you have an actual interest in a meaningful discussion.


----------



## Mindful

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very clear sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> To you, as you translate it in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> _And the USA alwa[y]s had a wall to Mexico._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is false, and almost certainly irrelevant to whatever else you're trying to say_ here.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare on your own how many weapon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _No.  If you want to make a point, you do your own homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a little idiotic what you try to do. Let it be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says he who refuses to make his point in an intelligible manner.
Click to expand...


----------



## skye




----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you never read what you write on your own or whyelse do you use an empty phraseology? Or is it your normal strategy to throw with empty shit, when you are not able to argue? What you are doing is totally senseless. You are "a Grenell" = "a provocative lout". Is this the new politics of the USA to say a maximum of bullshit to every problem, which has indirectly to do with the USA and the US-american god "weapon" too?
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when you have an actual interest in a meaningful discussion.
Click to expand...


You remember me to the Nazis who call Jews "Zio-Nazis". What you say is only political propaganda without any contact to anything what I really said (you destroyed only the context of my words) nor with any contact to the reality all around. "Weapons" and "freedom" are a contradiction. Besides that the very serios weapon problem of the USA was not made from the midwives of the USA it makes absolutelly no sense to say _"because a midwive of the USA had a  wart on the nose, this is now the embodiment of beauty"_. "Weapons" and "freedom" are not  compatible with each other -  a bullet has to be stopped a long time before it is able to kill not only the freedom of opinion of another person. The monopoly of the use of force is exclusively only on the side of the democratic elected officials and their people, who are under strict control of laws which serve the justice. Private war weapons are evil.

I think it was a good decision from the government of New Zealand to forbid all automatic weapons for private use. Remember what had happened in schools worldwide - or what had happened in a country music festival in Las Vegas, where someone had murdered 58 people. Sport events, malls, restaurants, pubs, pedestrian zones, markets and so on and so on ... the more weapons and the more psychological and psychiatric problems and the more people lose the christian values (or the equivalent values in other religions) and their trust in god - the higher is the risk for all and everyone. A free society where everyone is able to do what he likes to do is a society without weapons - protected from professionals, who know exactly what to do with weapons and what not to do.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> I didn't. I stated fact.
> If you have to rely on the state for your personal protection, you aren't free.


What's your prison number?


----------



## cnm

zaangalewa said:


> I think it was a good decision from the government of New Zealand to forbid all automatic weapons for private use.


All military style semi automatic weapons that will accept a detachable magazine are now forbidden to an A category licence holder. Military style semi automatic weapons will be available to an E category licence holder. Civilian style semi automatic weapons are still available to an A category licence holder. I approve.


----------



## xband

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't. I stated fact.
> If you have to rely on the state for your personal protection, you aren't free.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your prison number?
Click to expand...


Confidential


----------



## zaangalewa

cnm said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good decision from the government of New Zealand to forbid all automatic weapons for private use.
> 
> 
> 
> All military style semi automatic weapons that will accept a detachable magazine are now forbidden to an A category licence holder.
Click to expand...


A is a license for sport shooters, I guess.



> Military style semi automatic weapons will be available to an E category licence holder.



I guess this are hunters. Why needs a hunter a semi-automatic weapon? Why military style?



> Civilian style semi automatic weapons are still available to an A category licence holder. I approve.



Here in Germany we have very strict rules where the weapons have to be, where the magazines have to be, how to transport the weapons and magazines and bullets and so on. And everyone agrees with this very strict rules, specially the professional shooters. As far as I remember only one sport shooter had a bad use of his weapon here in Germany - what's very less, because we have lots and lots of sport shooting clubs. But the wrong handling with the equipment caused sometimes problems, specially when children or young adults stole weapons. Still I remember the school shooting in Winnenden 10 years ago and the totally wrong behavior of the father of the shooter, who was the gun owner. A desaster. If you are from New Zealand on our own then let me say that I was full of tears, when I heard and saw what had happened. A nightmare. And let me say I love your national anthem - it's wonderful - it's the best I've ever heard from a foreign nation.


----------



## rightwinger

No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand

They are banning assault rifles


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you never read what you write on your own or whyelse do you use an empty phraseology? Or is it your normal strategy to throw with empty shit, when you are not able to argue? What you are doing is totally senseless. You are "a Grenell" = "a provocative lout". Is this the new politics of the USA to say a maximum of bullshit to every problem, which has indirectly to do with the USA and the US-american god "weapon" too?
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when you have an actual interest in a meaningful discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember me to the Nazis who call Jews "Zio-Nazis".
Click to expand...

You have no idea what you;re talking about.


> Weapons" and "freedom" are a contradiction.


Weapons are essential for freedom.


> Besides that the very serios weapon problem of the USA....


For every gun used to commit murder yesterday, 16,000,000 were not.
You cannot be right.


> "Weapons" and "freedom" are not  compatible with each other


Weapons are essential for freedom.


> The monopoly of the use of force is exclusively only on the side of the democratic elected officials and their people,


When the state has a monopoly on force, the people are no longer free.


> Private war weapons are evil


Unsupportable hyperbolic nonsense.


> I think it was a good decision from the government of New Zealand to forbid all automatic weapons for private use.


NZ banned automatic weapons decades ago.


> Remember what had happened in schools worldwide - or what had happened in a country music festival in Las Vegas, where someone had murdered 58 people.


This what happens when people do not have weapons available to defend their freedom.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't. I stated fact.
> If you have to rely on the state for your personal protection, you aren't free.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your prison number?
Click to expand...

Let us know when you can add something meaningful to the conversation.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> Civilian style semi automatic weapons are still available to an A category licence holder. I approve.


How is a AR15 not a civilian weapon?


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> Here in Germany we have very strict rules where the weapons have to be, where the magazines have to be...


Here in America, our constitution recognizes the occasional need of the people to use deadly force in defense of their rights.
What YOU do doesn't matter to us.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> 
> They are banning assault rifles



vade retro satana


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> They are banning assault rifles
> 
> 
> 
> vade retro satana
Click to expand...

ilgili cevap yok mu?


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you never read what you write on your own or whyelse do you use an empty phraseology? Or is it your normal strategy to throw with empty shit, when you are not able to argue? What you are doing is totally senseless. You are "a Grenell" = "a provocative lout". Is this the new politics of the USA to say a maximum of bullshit to every problem, which has indirectly to do with the USA and the US-american god "weapon" too?
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when you have an actual interest in a meaningful discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember me to the Nazis who call Jews "Zio-Nazis".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you;re talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons" and "freedom" are a contradiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weapons are essential for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that the very serios weapon problem of the USA....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For every gun used to commit murder yesterday, 16,000,000 were not.
> You cannot be right.
> 
> 
> 
> "Weapons" and "freedom" are not  compatible with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weapons are essential for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> The monopoly of the use of force is exclusively only on the side of the democratic elected officials and their people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the state has a monopoly on force, the people are no longer free.
> 
> 
> 
> Private war weapons are evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsupportable hyperbolic nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good decision from the government of New Zealand to forbid all automatic weapons for private use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NZ banned automatic weapons decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what had happened in schools worldwide - or what had happened in a country music festival in Las Vegas, where someone had murdered 58 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what happens when people do not have weapons available to defend their freedom.
Click to expand...


I read what you wroie. To try to think about what you declare without reasons is for me not possible. For me you express only an ideology or marketing strategy. "Buy weapons to defend you against weapons". Only weapon manufactueres earn money in this case. I think it is a good idea to let pay the weapon manufacturers for every massacre. One problem is the "socialism of weapons" what means:  the profits are always private profits but the costs are public costs.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you never read what you write on your own or whyelse do you use an empty phraseology? Or is it your normal strategy to throw with empty shit, when you are not able to argue? What you are doing is totally senseless. You are "a Grenell" = "a provocative lout". Is this the new politics of the USA to say a maximum of bullshit to every problem, which has indirectly to do with the USA and the US-american god "weapon" too?
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when you have an actual interest in a meaningful discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember me to the Nazis who call Jews "Zio-Nazis".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you;re talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons" and "freedom" are a contradiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weapons are essential for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that the very serios weapon problem of the USA....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For every gun used to commit murder yesterday, 16,000,000 were not.
> You cannot be right.
> 
> 
> 
> "Weapons" and "freedom" are not  compatible with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weapons are essential for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> The monopoly of the use of force is exclusively only on the side of the democratic elected officials and their people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the state has a monopoly on force, the people are no longer free.
> 
> 
> 
> Private war weapons are evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsupportable hyperbolic nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good decision from the government of New Zealand to forbid all automatic weapons for private use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NZ banned automatic weapons decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what had happened in schools worldwide - or what had happened in a country music festival in Las Vegas, where someone had murdered 58 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what happens when people do not have weapons available to defend their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read what you wroie. To try to think about what you declare without reasons is for me not possible.
Click to expand...

Funny -- that's all you did.

Here in America, our constitution recognizes the occasional need of the people to use deadly force in defense of their rights.
What YOU do doesn't matter to us.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> They are banning assault rifles
> 
> 
> 
> vade retro satana
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ilgili cevap yok mu?
Click to expand...


I warn you: Don't come in the haircross of god or one of his angels. To be stupid is one thing - to be as stupid is another thing.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> They are banning assault rifles
> 
> 
> 
> vade retro satana
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ilgili cevap yok mu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I warn you: Don't come in the haircross of god or one of his angels. To be stupid is one thing - to be as stupid is another thing.
Click to expand...

Oh, the irony.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you never read what you write on your own or whyelse do you use an empty phraseology? Or is it your normal strategy to throw with empty shit, when you are not able to argue? What you are doing is totally senseless. You are "a Grenell" = "a provocative lout". Is this the new politics of the USA to say a maximum of bullshit to every problem, which has indirectly to do with the USA and the US-american god "weapon" too?
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when you have an actual interest in a meaningful discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remember me to the Nazis who call Jews "Zio-Nazis".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you;re talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons" and "freedom" are a contradiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weapons are essential for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that the very serios weapon problem of the USA....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For every gun used to commit murder yesterday, 16,000,000 were not.
> You cannot be right.
> 
> 
> 
> "Weapons" and "freedom" are not  compatible with each other
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weapons are essential for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> The monopoly of the use of force is exclusively only on the side of the democratic elected officials and their people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the state has a monopoly on force, the people are no longer free.
> 
> 
> 
> Private war weapons are evil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsupportable hyperbolic nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a good decision from the government of New Zealand to forbid all automatic weapons for private use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NZ banned automatic weapons decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what had happened in schools worldwide - or what had happened in a country music festival in Las Vegas, where someone had murdered 58 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This what happens when people do not have weapons available to defend their freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read what you wroie. To try to think about what you declare without reasons is for me not possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny -- that's all you did.
> 
> Here in America, our constitution recognizes the occasional need of the people to use deadly force in defense of their rights.
Click to expand...


I don't discuss about the US-Amerian constitution. For me the US-American constitution is only a kind of mousehole for weapon fetishist.



> What YOU do doesn't matter to us.



Sure. Nothing matters to the planet USA. Oh by the way: You could come to Germany with one of your space shuttles to save your "ambassador" Grenell, before someone scalps here this totally incompetent man with the unbelievable bad behavior.


----------



## pismoe

ah haw , so you are annoyed by Grennel eh .  Looks like another case of The TRUMP doing some good work when he appointed Grennell eh Zang ??


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> They are banning assault rifles
> 
> 
> 
> vade retro satana
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ilgili cevap yok mu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I warn you: Don't come in the haircross of god or one of his angels. To be stupid is one thing - to be as stupid is another thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, the irony.
Click to expand...


No. A concrete warning.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> I don't discuss about the US-Amerian constitution. For me the US-American constitution is only a kind of mousehole for weapon fetishist.


Feel free to never come here - you absence will not be noticed, and your opinion means nothing.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> ah haw , so you are annoyed by Grennel eh .



Verärgert? As far as I can see "ambassador" Grenell works together with Nazis all over Europe. So yes - I am "annoyed".



> Looks like another case of The TRUMP doing some good work when he appointed Grennell eh Zang ??



Trump? Good Work? Where do you live within the USA? In Antidreamland in Hopelesstown at the "sad joke avenue"?


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't discuss about the US-Amerian constitution. For me the US-American constitution is only a kind of mousehole for weapon fetishist.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to never come here - you absence will not be noticed, and your opinion means nothing.
Click to expand...


I agree. I hope god will respect your words and I never will have to go to the USA only for some minutes in my life.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't discuss about the US-Amerian constitution. For me the US-American constitution is only a kind of mousehole for weapon fetishist.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to never come here - you absence will not be noticed, and your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I hope god will respect your words and I never will have to go to the USA only for some minutes in my life.
Click to expand...

You won't survive.  Best not to try.


----------



## pismoe

zaangalewa said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah haw , so you are annoyed by Grennel eh .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verärgert? As far as I can see "ambassador" Grenell works together with Nazis all over Europe. So yes - I am "annoyed".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another case of The TRUMP doing some good work when he appointed Grennell eh Zang ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump? Good Work? Where do you live within the USA? In Antidreamland in Hopelesstown at the "sad joke avenue"?
Click to expand...

---------------------------   yep , Grennel sounds like a good guy though i suspected that with TRUMP putting him to work .   I imagine that Grennel approves of the Eastern Euros like Victor Orban and other sensible Fence and WALL Builders    Zang .


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't discuss about the US-Amerian constitution. For me the US-American constitution is only a kind of mousehole for weapon fetishist.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to never come here - you absence will not be noticed, and your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I hope god will respect your words and I never will have to go to the USA only for some minutes in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't survive.  Best not to try.
Click to expand...


You are proud that a totally normal human being is not able to survive in the USA? Do you not feel a little crazy? What says the US-American tourism industry to such arguments to visit the USA - or do you directly look for a job on one of their stakes?


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't discuss about the US-Amerian constitution. For me the US-American constitution is only a kind of mousehole for weapon fetishist.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to never come here - you absence will not be noticed, and your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I hope god will respect your words and I never will have to go to the USA only for some minutes in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't survive.  Best not to try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are proud that a totally normal human being is not able to survive in the USA?
Click to expand...

Your irrational fear of guns will cause you to stoke out, or somesuch.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah haw , so you are annoyed by Grennel eh .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verärgert? As far as I can see "ambassador" Grenell works together with Nazis all over Europe. So yes - I am "annoyed".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another case of The TRUMP doing some good work when he appointed Grennell eh Zang ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump? Good Work? Where do you live within the USA? In Antidreamland in Hopelesstown at the "sad joke avenue"?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------   yep , Grennel sounds like a good guy though i suspected that with TRUMP putting him to work .   I imagine that Grennel approves of the Eastern Euros like Victor Orban and other sensible Fence and WALL Builders    Zang .
Click to expand...


The political party "Fidesz" of Victor Orban was meanwhile excluded from the European Christian Conservatives. That's a very serios warning. Everyone loves Hungaria - but the politics of Hungaria becomes more and more a catastrophe. But what for heavens sake has an ambassador in Germany of all people of the USA to do with the politics of Hungaria? Send him as an ambassador to Hungaria, if you think he is an expert for Hungaria.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't discuss about the US-Amerian constitution. For me the US-American constitution is only a kind of mousehole for weapon fetishist.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to never come here - you absence will not be noticed, and your opinion means nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I hope god will respect your words and I never will have to go to the USA only for some minutes in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't survive.  Best not to try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are proud that a totally normal human being is not able to survive in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your irrational fear of guns will cause you to stoke out, or somesuch.
Click to expand...

 
What about to let be such idiocies? You are not able to manipulate me with such a stupid political propaganda. Read my arguments. Think about or let it be. Your choice.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to never come here - you absence will not be noticed, and your opinion means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I hope god will respect your words and I never will have to go to the USA only for some minutes in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't survive.  Best not to try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are proud that a totally normal human being is not able to survive in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your irrational fear of guns will cause you to stoke out, or somesuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about to let be such idiocies? You are not able to manipulate me with such a stupid political propaganda. Read my arguments. Think about or let it be. Your choice.
Click to expand...

Your irrational fear of firearms clearly runs abnormally deep - so much so that you are likely to keel over from a heart attack before you leave your port of entry at the mere thought of being out in the open with all those guns around.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I hope god will respect your words and I never will have to go to the USA only for some minutes in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't survive.  Best not to try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are proud that a totally normal human being is not able to survive in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your irrational fear of guns will cause you to stoke out, or somesuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about to let be such idiocies? You are not able to manipulate me with such a stupid political propaganda. Read my arguments. Think about or let it be. Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your irrational fear of firearms clearly runs abnormally deep - so much so that you are likely to keel over from a heart attack before you leave your port of entry at the mere thought of being out in the open with all those guns around.
Click to expand...


Again: Let this idiocies be. You are not able to manipulate me with such a stupid political propaganda. Read my arguments. Think about or let it be. Your choice.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't survive.  Best not to try.
> 
> 
> 
> You are proud that a totally normal human being is not able to survive in the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your irrational fear of guns will cause you to stoke out, or somesuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about to let be such idiocies? You are not able to manipulate me with such a stupid political propaganda. Read my arguments. Think about or let it be. Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your irrational fear of firearms clearly runs abnormally deep - so much so that you are likely to keel over from a heart attack before you leave your port of entry at the mere thought of being out in the open with all those guns around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again: Let this idiocies be.
Click to expand...

-You're- the one with the life-threatening, irrataional fear of guns.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> -You're- the one with the life-threatening, irrataional fear of guns.


Of course the occasional massacre of other people is a cheap price to pay to maintain your easy access to handguns and assault style rifles.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> -You're- the one with the life-threatening, irrataional fear of guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the occasional massacre of other people is a cheap price to pay to maintain your easy access to handguns and assault style rifles.
Click to expand...

Freedom is dangerous -  you're ~2.4x more likely to die from a heart attack caused by the change to daylight savings than by someone with an 'assault weapon' in a mass shooting.


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> -You're- the one with the life-threatening, irrataional fear of guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the occasional massacre of other people is a cheap price to pay to maintain your easy access to handguns and assault style rifles.
Click to expand...

------------------------------    that of course is true , with any Freedoms there is a price to pay  .   As pointed out earlier , in the USA the price to pay for FREEDOM to own effective Guns is about 11,000 lives a year .    Course , out of a USA Population of 310 million living in the USA 11,000 is worth it CNM .


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> -You're- the one with the life-threatening, irrataional fear of guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the occasional massacre of other people is a cheap price to pay to maintain your easy access to handguns and assault style rifles.
Click to expand...

------------------------   cars and motorcycles are also pretty desdly CNM .


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are proud that a totally normal human being is not able to survive in the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> Your irrational fear of guns will cause you to stoke out, or somesuch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about to let be such idiocies? You are not able to manipulate me with such a stupid political propaganda. Read my arguments. Think about or let it be. Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your irrational fear of firearms clearly runs abnormally deep - so much so that you are likely to keel over from a heart attack before you leave your port of entry at the mere thought of being out in the open with all those guns around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again: Let this idiocies be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -You're- the one with the life-threatening, irrataional fear of guns.
Click to expand...


Let this stupid nonsense be. As well the weapon politics for the private use of weapons as well as your political propaganda is stupid nonsense. In such a case of empty communication I prefer to say "one person alone is not able to be so stupid" . Who is in the background? The national riffle association of the USA = the criminal "weapon socialistic party" of the USA, which takes care for the proifts of the weapon industry but takes not care for the public costs of this politics  for the own beloved (¿or behated?) country? The weapon politics of the USA costs you no only an unbelievable money of the taxpayer - it costs the USA lots of lifes and a very bad reputation worldwide.

And why it's by the way more important for the US-government to send a totally crazy incompetent idiot to Germany as an ambassador? That's a little strange too. A man who is loyal to a person like Donald Trump, but is not loyal to his own country and all citizens of the USA, is a novum in the political relations - better to say in the now not anymore existing political relations -  between Germany and the USA. How is anyone in the USA able to think a man who supports nazi-like organisations over all Europe is welcome in Germany?  How is anyone in the US-American government able to think a man, who is under very heavy critics of all German politicians from the left to the right political spectrum - except of Nazis - is able to represent the USA in Germany? Practically the USA under Donald Trump had not only closed their embassy here - you made your embassy to a power of an anti-German and anti-European nazistic might. Shame on you.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your irrational fear of guns will cause you to stoke out, or somesuch.
> 
> 
> 
> What about to let be such idiocies? You are not able to manipulate me with such a stupid political propaganda. Read my arguments. Think about or let it be. Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your irrational fear of firearms clearly runs abnormally deep - so much so that you are likely to keel over from a heart attack before you leave your port of entry at the mere thought of being out in the open with all those guns around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again: Let this idiocies be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -You're- the one with the life-threatening, irrataional fear of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let this stupid nonsense be.
Click to expand...

Says the guy with the life-threatening, irrational fear of guns.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> Freedom is dangerous - you're ~2.4x more likely to die from a heart attack caused by the change to daylight savings than by someone with an 'assault weapon' in a mass shooting.


As I said, you have a bargain price in the regular massacre of other people to ensure your easy access to handguns and assault style rifles. Well done.


----------



## pismoe

FREEDOM  isn't FREE   CNM .


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom is dangerous - you're ~2.4x more likely to die from a heart attack caused by the change to daylight savings than by someone with an 'assault weapon' in a mass shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you have a bargain price in the regular massacre of other people to ensure your easy access to handguns and assault style rifles. Well done.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------    Freedom isn't FREE  CNM !!


----------



## cnm

America’s unique gun violence problem, explained in 17 maps and charts


----------



## cnm

Freedom is when other people pay the price.


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> Freedom is when other people pay the price.


---------------------------------------------   Freedom isn't Free [repeat] .     About 11,000   dead out of 310 million in the USA and as already said by others , that's pretty much a blip .    More people die in the USA because of car accidents and motorcycle accidents CNM .


----------



## cnm

Having other people pay the price is always the best bargain in maintaining personal easy access to handguns and assault style rifles...

_*14) In states with more guns, more police officers are also killed on duty*

Given that states with more guns tend to have more homicides, it isn’t too surprising that, as a study in the American Journal of Public Health found, states with more guns also have more cops die in the line of duty.
America’s unique gun violence problem, explained in 17 maps and charts_​


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom is dangerous - you're ~2.4x more likely to die from a heart attack caused by the change to daylight savings than by someone with an 'assault weapon' in a mass shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, you have a bargain price in the regular massacre of other people to ensure your easy access to handguns and assault style rifles. Well done.
Click to expand...

It does not matter how many times you repeat your mindless nonsense, it remains mindless nonsense.


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> Having other people pay the price is always the best bargain...
> 
> _*14) In states with more guns, more police officers are also killed on duty*
> 
> 
> 
> Given that states with more guns tend to have more homicides, it isn’t too surprising that, as a study in the American Journal of Public Health found, states with more guns also have more cops die in the line of duty.
> America’s unique gun violence problem, explained in 17 maps and charts_​


---------------------------------------------   too bad eh ??    Cops VOLUNTARILY  take the job as Police and its just a fact of life that some die through car accidents , heart attacks , suicide , alcoholism and being shot fighting criminals  CNM .  Same as the rest of USA Society but a police job pays well , has good retirement and good benefits  CNM .


----------



## cnm

Too, school kids are  thankful for the chance to be more efficiently massacred as the price to maintain easy access to handguns and assault style rifles.
_Dulce et decorum est pro telum ignis mori._


----------



## pismoe

so , hey , do you have your 'dhimmi' head covering / scarf ready to go   CNM ??


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having other people pay the price is always the best bargain...
> 
> _*14) In states with more guns, more police officers are also killed on duty*
> 
> 
> 
> Given that states with more guns tend to have more homicides, it isn’t too surprising that, as a study in the American Journal of Public Health found, states with more guns also have more cops die in the line of duty.
> America’s unique gun violence problem, explained in 17 maps and charts_​
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   too bad eh ??    Cops VOLUNTARILY  take the job as Police and its just a fact of life that some die through car accidents , heart attacks , suicide , alcoholism and being shot fighting criminals  CNM .  Same as the rest of USA Society but a police job pays well , has good retirement and good benefits  CNM .
Click to expand...


In 2017 about 500,000 policemen in the USA killed about 970 people with guns and with guns were killed 44 policemen (128 in total were killed).

In 2017 about 240,000 policemen in Germany killed 14 people (what's high, normally it are less than 10) and killed with guns was no policeman.
More exact: In 2017 all German policemen shot 13,544 times. 13,400 shots were against animals and things, 144 times they shot against persons - 61 of this  were warn shots, 8 warn shots were against things. 75 times they shot on human beings, I guess with the intention to make a human being unfit to fight. And 14 people died because of this. But this was a bad year - the worst since the year 2000. No reason to be proud on so many killed people. A good year was for example in 2004. Only 4 persons were killed from policemen - and no policeman was shot down.


----------



## cnm

Consider that in the arrest of Nameless, no police fired a shot.

The US gives the impression of thinking a trigger happy culture is normal.


----------



## pismoe

gun are only used in self defense and urgent need and guns are normal Gents , Zang and CNM !!     Without Guns there would be no civilization as the people with the biggest muscles and most vile intent would be the Rulers , kings and queens , knights  , Prezidents and rulers of the roost   Zang and CNM .


----------



## pismoe

as is said about Sam Colt , ----------------     God created Human Kind but Sam Colt with his invention of the Revolving Handgun made ALL of Human Kind EQUAL  Zang and CNM .


----------



## Blues Man

rightwinger said:


> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> 
> They are banning assault rifles


Why don't they ban murder?


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Having other people pay the price is always the best bargain in maintaining personal easy access to handguns and assault style rifles...
> 
> _*14) In states with more guns, more police officers are also killed on duty*
> 
> Given that states with more guns tend to have more homicides, it isn’t too surprising that, as a study in the American Journal of Public Health found, states with more guns also have more cops die in the line of duty.
> America’s unique gun violence problem, explained in 17 maps and charts_​


So are those legally acquired firearms or illegally acquired firearms?

Most crimes involving firearms are committed by people who get their guns illegally what makes you think banning a gun will stop that?


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Too, school kids are  thankful for the chance to be more efficiently massacred as the price to maintain easy access to handguns and assault style rifles.
> _Dulce et decorum est pro telum ignis mori._


You know most of the school kids would have been safe if a person with a gun couldn't just walk into a school


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> so , hey , do you have your 'dhimmi' head covering / scarf ready to go   CNM ??


---------------------------------------------  'new zealands'  'dhimmis' population practicing 'muslim dhiminitude' in mass and freely  CNM .  ---   Kiwi women don headscarves in solidarity with Muslim victims - Breitbart  ---


----------



## pismoe

kids are safe though nothing is 100 percent safe .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> kids are safe though nothing is 100 percent safe .


-------------------------------------   see example as 'foreigner' in 'italy' takes 51 students hostage and sets school bus on fire .  ---   Italy: Bus driver takes 51 kids hostage, sets vehicle on fire | DW | 20.03.2019  ---  imported 'foreign' school bus driver and attempted murderer and school bus driver was from 'senegal' .  --------   yeah , nothing is 100 percent SAFE for YOU wusses so get used to that fact eh .


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> Too, school kids are  thankful for the chance to be more efficiently massacred as the price to maintain easy access to handguns and assault style rifles.
> _Dulce et decorum est pro telum ignis mori._


Nec refert, quam multa tempora repetere ineptias sine mente tua, quia manet sine mente ineptias.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> In 2017 about 500,000 policemen in the USA killed about 970 people with guns and with guns


987.   So?   Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


> In 2017 about 240,000 policemen in Germany killed 14 people (what's high, normally it are less than 10) and killed with guns was no policeman.


So?


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> Consider that in the arrest of Nameless, no police fired a shot.
> The US gives the impression of thinking a trigger happy culture is normal.


Someday you will add something meaningful to the conversation.
Today is not that day.


----------



## M14 Shooter

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> They are banning assault rifles
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they ban murder?
Click to expand...

Banning murder doesn't get the state closer to a monopoly on force.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> gun are only used in self defense and urgent need and guns are normal Gents , Zang and CNM !!



Guns are what? Normal Gents?



> Without Guns there would be no civilization



The hunters and gatheres who made Göbekli Tepe (= the builders of the first temples, who were initiating all civilisations of the world) had no guns.



> as the people with the biggest muscles and most vile intent would be the Rulers , kings and queens , knights  , Prezidents and rulers of the roost   Zang and CNM .



No problem. Take a gun, Gent, and try to become president of the USA by shooting down Donald Trump. Lots of people will applaude and you will have to go to a civilized prison. And president of the USA will become another loser. Perhaps a more evil loser. That's the risk. Not a very high risk.


----------



## pismoe

'gobeki tepi' people were too immature to be able to build guns but they did have WEAPONS , knives , clubs and the good old ROCK plus they had hands and feet and muscles .  Plus i think they had 'bows and arrows' didn't they Zang .


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> as is said about Sam Colt , ----------------     God created Human Kind but Sam Colt with his invention of the Revolving Handgun made ALL of Human Kind EQUAL  Zang and CNM .



I'm tired about your blasphemies. You seem desperately like ot be punished from god personally. It's by the way a real tragedy when a man, who has a gun, thinks he is as mighty as a man who is a shaolin for example. Only "One man one vote" makes people politically equal and not guns are doing so.

I will not answer now any longer to your not existing problems, which you like to solve with free beer - ah sorry: "weapons for free". Your misrespect of god I am not able to accept.


----------



## pismoe

plus the builders of 'GT' are dead and long gone and what did they leave fer posterity .   Nothing but some standing ' T' Shaped monuments , some  bones and fossilized 'poop'  or 'coprolites'   Zang .


----------



## pismoe

zaangalewa said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> as is said about Sam Colt , ----------------     God created Human Kind but Sam Colt with his invention of the Revolving Handgun made ALL of Human Kind EQUAL  Zang and CNM .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired about your blasphemies. You seem desperately like ot be punished from god personally. It's by the way a real tragedy when a man, who has a gun, thinks he is as mighty as a man who is a shaolin for example. Only "One man one vote" makes people politically equal and not guns are doing so.
> 
> I will not answer now not any longer to your not existing problems, which you like to solve with free beer - ah sorry: "weapons for free".
Click to expand...

---------------------------    tell that to 'hitler' , pol pot , idi amin , mao , lenin and 'stalin' and the 'nazi's' that some of them were defeated by people with GUNS   Zang .


----------



## pismoe

and you are a follower of the 'chink' martial arts of 'shaolin' eh Zang .  -------------------  ---     ---   see example of how best to take care of martial arts swords man Zang .


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> 'gobeki tepi' people were too immature to be able to build guns but they did have WEAPONS , knives , clubs and the good old ROCK plus they had hands and feet and muscles .  Plus i think they had 'bows and arrows' didn't they Zang .



All this instruments are not stupid. Guns are stupid.


----------



## Vastator

Those who turn their swords into plowshares, will plow for those who didn’t.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'gobeki tepi' people were too immature to be able to build guns but they did have WEAPONS , knives , clubs and the good old ROCK plus they had hands and feet and muscles .  Plus i think they had 'bows and arrows' didn't they Zang .
> 
> 
> 
> All this instruments are not stupid. Guns are stupid.
Click to expand...

Guns are inanimate objects, incapable of possessing intelligence of any kind.
Your statement makes no sense.


----------



## miketx

Reports are coming in now that the mosque was turning out isis members.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> and you are a follower of the 'chink' martial arts of 'shaolin' eh Zang .  -------------------  ---     ---   see example of how best to take care of martial arts swords man Zang .



This video shows by the way very good what's wrong with the US-American weapon-psychology. A clear racistic murder, clothed in myths.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> This video shows by the way very good what's wrong with the US-American weapon-psychology.


You clearly don 't understand the point of this video clip.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video shows by the way very good what's wrong with the US-American weapon-psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don 't understand the point of this video clip.
Click to expand...


I clearly understand such forms of racism._ "The only good Arab I ever saw was dead." 
_
What this video shows had happend in millions of cases in reality in the Sudan. The Mahdi and his people had the Brits thrown out of the Sudan once. A short time later the Brits came back - this time with machine guns_. _It was the first time machine guns were used - millions of the soldiers of the Mahdi were murdered. No one was able to bury the bodies of this murdered people. This what had happened there is by the way one of the roots of the terrorism which is existing today.




_
_


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video shows by the way very good what's wrong with the US-American weapon-psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don 't understand the point of this video clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly understand such forms of racism.
Click to expand...

True - non-whites, especially in Muslim nations, have always been racist against whites.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video shows by the way very good what's wrong with the US-American weapon-psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don 't understand the point of this video clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly understand such forms of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True - non-whites, especially in Muslim nations, have always been racist against whites.
Click to expand...


Sure Arabs were racists too. They hunted Blacks and sold them to the English for America. Perhaps all human beings are racists. But some fight against racism - and in case of everyone else helps a brain transplantation.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video shows by the way very good what's wrong with the US-American weapon-psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don 't understand the point of this video clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly understand such forms of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True - non-whites, especially in Muslim nations, have always been racist against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure Arabs were racists too.
Click to expand...

So you agree - the video clip was an exammple of Muslim racism against whites. Good.
You missed the point of the clip entirely, but at least you got that right.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This video shows by the way very good what's wrong with the US-American weapon-psychology.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don 't understand the point of this video clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly understand such forms of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True - non-whites, especially in Muslim nations, have always been racist against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure Arabs were racists too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree - the video clip was an exammple of Muslim racism against whites. Good.
> You missed the point of the clip entirely, but at least you got that right.
Click to expand...


Okay. I agree: You need weapons, because everyone who speaks with you will get the feeling it is better to kill a blind agitating idiot like you, who is without any positive emotions and without any real form of rationality. When will you stop to speak nonsense and start to do nonsense? I would never give you any license for any weapon.


----------



## zaangalewa

Vastator said:


> Those who turn their swords into plowshares, will plow for those who didn’t.



You do not understand this biblical sentence. This will happen, because this is the will of god. All nations will turn their "swords" (instruments for death) into "plowshares" (instruments for life) and justice will be under the nations and no one will learn to do war any longer. We are the antiquated model - the model which fits not to the future of all mankind which will unevitably come - otherwise no future will come. Who takes a weapon is lost. The difference is: sometimes someone is forced to take a weapon. Then is lost who forced someone else to take a weapon.


----------



## pismoe

we don't need a License for most Guns or Weapons .   I mention only to make you feel better   Zang .


----------



## pismoe

zaangalewa said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who turn their swords into plowshares, will plow for those who didn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not understand this biblical sentence. This will happen, because this is the will of god. All nations will turn their "swords" (instruments for death) into "plowshares" (instruments for life) and justice will be under the nations and no one will learn to do war any longer. We are the antiquated model - the model which fits not to the future of all mankind which will unevitably come - otherwise no future will come. Who takes a weapon is lost. The difference is: sometimes someone is forced to take a weapon. Then is lost who forced someone else to take a weapon.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------  as far as your predictions that you state just above .    Yer predictions are going to be SOON and in the Future someday down the road eh Zang ???


----------



## pismoe

but until your predictions happen , well this is what we have .    ---     ---    check it out Zang .


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe 
no comment


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> but until your predictions happen , well this is what we have .    ---     ---    check it out Zang .


--------------------------  NO COMMENT , thats correct , what can you say eh Zang ??


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don 't understand the point of this video clip.
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly understand such forms of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True - non-whites, especially in Muslim nations, have always been racist against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure Arabs were racists too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree - the video clip was an exammple of Muslim racism against whites. Good.
> You mised the point of the clip entirely, but at least you got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. I agree: You need weapons, because everyone who speaks with you will get the feeling it is better to kill a blind agitating idiot like you, who is without any positive emotions and without any real form of rationality. When will you stop to speak nonsense and start to do nonsense? I would never give you any license for any weapon.
Click to expand...

Your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly understand such forms of racism.
> 
> 
> 
> True - non-whites, especially in Muslim nations, have always been racist against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure Arabs were racists too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree - the video clip was an exammple of Muslim racism against whites. Good.
> You mised the point of the clip entirely, but at least you got that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. I agree: You need weapons, because everyone who speaks with you will get the feeling it is better to kill a blind agitating idiot like you, who is without any positive emotions and without any real form of rationality. When will you stop to speak nonsense and start to do nonsense? I would never give you any license for any weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your opinion doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


_"I'm always right, nothing else matters"_ is the very strange credo of the god weapon in the own hands. Would be better for you, you would be able to start to learn something and to change something in your god's lost country USA. Since Christians exist we are singing "dona nobis pacem" - and we will never stop to do so. And he will hear us.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who turn their swords into plowshares, will plow for those who didn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not understand this biblical sentence. This will happen, because this is the will of god. All nations will turn their "swords" (instruments for death) into "plowshares" (instruments for life) and justice will be under the nations and no one will learn to do war any longer. We are the antiquated model - the model which fits not to the future of all mankind which will unevitably come - otherwise no future will come. Who takes a weapon is lost. The difference is: sometimes someone is forced to take a weapon. Then is lost who forced someone else to take a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------  as far as your predictions that you state just above .    Yer predictions are going to be SOON and in the Future someday down the road eh Zang ???
Click to expand...


I'm not the problem. If this future starts today nothing changes to me, blasphemer.

-----
_I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us. For the creation waits in eager expectation for the children of God to be revealed. For the creation was subjected to frustration, not by its own choice, but by the will of the one who subjected it, in hope that the creation itself will be liberated from its bondage to decay and brought into the freedom and glory of the children of God. We know that the whole creation has been groaning as in the pains of childbirth right up to the present time. Not only so, but we ourselves, who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait eagerly for our adoption to sonship, the redemption of our bodies. For in this hope we were saved. But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what they already have? But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently. In the same way, the Spirit helps us in our weakness. We do not know what we ought to pray for, but the Spirit himself intercedes for us through wordless groans. And he who searches our hearts knows the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes for God’s people in accordance with the will of God. And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose. For those God foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brothers and sisters. And those he predestined, he also called; those he called, he also justified; those he justified, he also glorified. 
What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all—how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. Who then is the one who condemns? No one. Christ Jesus who died—more than that, who was raised to life—is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? As it is written: “For your sake we face death all day long; we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered.” No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. _
-----
-----


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> I would never give you any license for any weapon.


I'm sorry you don't like the fact your opinion doesn't matter - but there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never give you any license for any weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like the fact your opinion doesn't matter - but there's nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...


We can stop the contact to the US-American society - or we can arm our own people in similiar ways as you are doing. In first case we will win, in second case we will lose. Keeps the problem that both reactions are able to be wrong as it is wrong to win or to lose a war. Perhaps we should erase you from this planet? Would this be able to solve your problems? As far as I remember an US-American president had argued once in a smiliar way about a Red Indian tribe. He said they should be happy to be killed and to be wiped out, because they never will be able to be civilized. Did he speak your own death sentence?

The real problem is that you live in fear of your own nation and your own people and the consequences of the own deeds. And looks like you are not able to leave your [self-]destructive way to think. And specially pismoe is not able to think at all here. Otherwise he would wait, until someone finishes his message, before he answers. He never should get any weapon license.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never give you any license for any weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like the fact your opinion doesn't matter - but there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can stop the contact to the US-American society - or we can arm our own people in similiar ways as you are doing.
Click to expand...

I don't care - your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never give you any license for any weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like the fact your opinion doesn't matter - but there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can stop the contact to the US-American society - or we can arm our own people in similiar ways as you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care - your opinion doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Weapons are your god - that's why. Thousands of shootings were not able to convince the population of the USA  to change something in the "american way of death". To try to shoot problems down instead to try to understand problems and to find good solutions is one of the worst mistakes of the US-american politics.


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> 
> They are banning assault rifles
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they ban murder?
Click to expand...

??? Murder is already banned in NZ. One is penalised if convicted of murder, as one will be penalised if convicted of illegal possession of a military style semi automatic. 

Is murder permitted in the US?


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Thoughts and Prayers for New Zealand
> 
> They are banning assault rifles
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't they ban murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??? Murder is already banned in NZ. One is penalised if convicted of murder, as one will be penalised if convicted of illegal possession of a military style semi automatic.
> 
> Is murder permitted in the US?
Click to expand...


Look up and you'll see the point sailing over your head.

Murder is illegal and we still have murders
Make guns illegal and people will still kill with guns the only difference is that law abiding people won't be able to use a gun for defense against criminals who aren't law abiding


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> Look up and you'll see the point sailing over your head.


If murders still happen, what is the point of banning them? I think that is your head the point flew over.

What is the point of blues players if that is their logic?


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> Make guns illegal and people will still kill with guns the only difference is that law abiding people won't be able to use a gun for defense against criminals who aren't law abiding


Self defence is not a valid reason to possess a firearm in NZ. 

Spewing specious gun lobby talking points is not going to change NZ firearms policy.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make guns illegal and people will still kill with guns the only difference is that law abiding people won't be able to use a gun for defense against criminals who aren't law abiding
> 
> 
> 
> Self defence is not a valid reason to possess a firearm in NZ.
> 
> Spewing specious gun lobby talking points is not going to change NZ firearms policy.
Click to expand...


Nice to know that the New Zealand government likes its citizens to be completely defenseless isn't it?

One more reason not to give a fuck about NZ


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up and you'll see the point sailing over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> If murders still happen, what is the point of banning them? I think that is your head the point flew over.
> 
> What is the point of blues players if that is their logic?
Click to expand...


You still don't get it.  You never will.  The fucking government cannot protect you from anything and when that government forces you to be defenseless while being unable to protect you that government shows its disdain for its citizens
And maybe you should listen to the blues and you'll get an understanding of where almost all of Rock and Roll came from.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never give you any license for any weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you don't like the fact your opinion doesn't matter - but there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can stop the contact to the US-American society - or we can arm our own people in similiar ways as you are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care - your opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weapons are your god...
Click to expand...

Your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> ??? Murder is already banned in NZ.


Can't be - this guy murdered dozens of people.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up and you'll see the point sailing over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> If murders still happen, what is the point of banning them? I think that is your head the point flew over.
Click to expand...

The part you don't get is the intent of banning the guns is to prevent murder - which it can not and will not do.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> Self defence is not a valid reason to possess a firearm in NZ.


That's a sad, sad state of affairs.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> ... Your opinion doesn't matter.



You repeated this meaningful point now some times. Short circuit or devil's circle?


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Your opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> You repeated this now some times. Short circuit or devil's circle?
Click to expand...

Just the fact:  Your opinion doesbn't matter.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Your opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> You repeated this now some times. Short circuit or devil's circle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the fact:  Your opinion doesbn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. You are trumping.
Click to expand...

Why do you think your opinion matters?


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Your opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> You repeated this now some times. Short circuit or devil's circle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the fact:  Your opinion doesbn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. You are trumping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think your opinion matters?
Click to expand...


It's enough now. I don't have any idea why never anyone in the English speaking world is ashamend when he behaves, as if he would be the greatest idiot the world ever had seen, since Eve had washed the nappies of Cain.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Your opinion doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> You repeated this now some times. Short circuit or devil's circle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the fact:  Your opinion doesbn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. You are trumping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think your opinion matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's enough now...
Click to expand...

You cannot explain why your opinion matters?


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You repeated this now some times. Short circuit or devil's circle?
> 
> 
> 
> Just the fact:  Your opinion doesbn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. You are trumping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think your opinion matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's enough now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot explain why your opinion matters?
Click to expand...


Take the booger out of your nose, when you speak with grown ups.

Really unbelievable with which kind of totally stupid political propagandistic strategies US-Americans try to justify the violence with guns, which happens day by day within the own country - directly in front of the eyes of everyone. _"Never to be able to feel save - nowhere - in no age of life"_ is normally a characteristicum of tyrannies and not a character of democracies. Ask yourselve _"When started the last 1600 shootings which are a problem of the USA today?"_ - and you will find out it started not with the constitution of the USA - it started in the 1970ies with growing weapon trades. Now it's a self-made mass murder problem of the current USA, which has absolutelly nothing to do with your founding fathers. When they lived existed muzzle-loaders. And the problem of the USA with all forms of violence is solvable. Today, now, it needs your first steps. So start to solve all this problems and don't try to make everything much more worse.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the fact:  Your opinion doesbn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. You are trumping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think your opinion matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's enough now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot explain why your opinion matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the booger out of your nose, when you speak with grown ups.
Click to expand...

Since you cannot explain why your opinion matters - as if there was ever a question - there's no reason to take you seriously.


----------



## 2aguy

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the fact:  Your opinion doesbn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. You are trumping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think your opinion matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's enough now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot explain why your opinion matters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take the booger out of your nose, when you speak with grown ups.
> 
> Really unbelievable with which kind of totally stupid political propagandistic strategies US-Americans try to justify the violence with guns, which happens day by day within the own country - directly in front of the eyes of everyone. _"Never to be able to feel save - nowhere - in no age of life"_ is normally a characteristicum of tyrannies and not a character of democracies. Ask yourselve _"When started the last 1600 shootings which are a problem of the USA today?"_ - and you will find out it started not with the constitution of the USA - it started in the 1970ies with growing weapon trades. Now it's a self-made mass murder problem of the current USA, which has absolutelly nothing to do with your founding fathers. When they lived existed muzzle-loaders. And the problem of the USA with all forms of violence is solvable. Today, now, it needs your first steps. So start to solve all this problems and don't try to make everything much more worse.
Click to expand...



You are lacking in actual knowledge.....

Australia banned and confiscated guns....now their gun crime rate is going up.

America increased our gun ownership, and also more Americans now own and carry guns for self defense....and our gun murder rate went down 49%, our gun crime rate went down 75%, our violent crime rate went down 72%....

Guns do not drive the gun murder rate....criminals choosing to murder people drives the gun murder rate.

We had 117 people killed by mass public shooters in 2017.....  38,000 were killed in automobile accidents...

Each year, according to our Centers for Disease Control, Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent rapists, robbers and killers.....the Department of Justice puts the number at 1.5 million....

Since you don't understand these facts, why do you think we should take your opinion seriously?

Why did our gun murder rate, our gun crime rate and our violent crime rate go down so much as more Americans owned and carried guns....how does that fit your theory?

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## cnm

Blues Man said:


> You still don't get it. You never will. The fucking government cannot protect you from anything


Jesus. So I guess that blues player logic means you want to dismantle your defence forces since they can't protect you from anything, therefore they're surplus to requirements.

And I guess you don't want to ban murder because murder still happens. Rightards, not the sharpest knives in the drawer. If they had no gun lobby talking points they'd have no points at all.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. You never will. The fucking government cannot protect you from anything
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. So I guess that blues player logic means you want to dismantle your defence forces since they can't protect you from anything, therefore they're surplus to requirements.
> 
> And I guess you don't want to ban murder because murder still happens. Rightards, not the sharpest knives in the drawer. If they had no gun lobby talking points they'd have no points at all.
Click to expand...



Morons like you always try to use the stupid argument that we say people ignore murder laws so to have a laugh, you say we should end murder laws.....and you are an idiot.   All the law states is that murder is prohibited, and it gives the penalty if you commit the crime of murder.

Morons like you don't want to do that for guns......for example, using a gun to commit murder is against the law, and if you do use a gun to commit murder there is a defined penalty...years in prison.

What you morons want is to say that someone who did not use a gun to commit murder should be punished for not using the gun to commit murder.....by being forced to give up their guns before they use it to commit murder.....

What we point out, you doofus....is that we already have the law that says if you commit murder with a gun, you go to jail....we like that law, that is how it is supposed to work, you break the law you get punished...you morons want to punish people who don't break the law, and then, when a criminal actually does break the law and commit an actual crime  with the gun, you asswipes let them out of jail in less than 3 years.......and then say that law abiding gun owners can't have guns...

You are the moron...


----------



## cnm

2aguy said:


> you morons want to punish people who don't break the law,


No, no one wants to punish people who don't illegally possess a military style semi automatic.
You're spouting another specious gun lobby talking point.


----------



## cnm

2aguy said:


> Morons like you always try to use the stupid argument that we say people ignore murder laws so to have a laugh, you say we should end murder laws.....and you are an idiot. All the law states is that murder is prohibited, and it gives the penalty if you commit the crime of murder.


And all the law states is that A category licence holders may not possess military style semi automatics and gives the penalty if they commit that crime of possession.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morons like you always try to use the stupid argument that we say people ignore murder laws so to have a laugh, you say we should end murder laws.....and you are an idiot. All the law states is that murder is prohibited, and it gives the penalty if you commit the crime of murder.
> 
> 
> 
> And all the law states is that A category licence holders may not possess military style semi automatics and gives the penalty if they commit that crime of possession.
Click to expand...



Semi-automatics are not military style weapons, you doofus.   A military weapon needs to have a select fire switch....which semi-automatic rifles do not have......and since there are 10s of thousands in the hands of law abiding Kiwis, and only one was used illegally, you are punishing the people who did not use their semi-automatic rifles illegally.....that is fucking stupid.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> And I guess you don't want to ban murder because murder still happens.


^^^
This is  sure sign of a failure to understand.
Murder laws are not enacted to prevent people from breaking the law; gun control laws are.
Thus, your statement makes no sense.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> No, no one wants to punish people who don't illegally possess a military style semi automatic.


No...  but you want to make "military style semi-automatics" illegal to prevent people from breaking the law.
Laws cannot prevent people from breaking other laws.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> The part you don't get is the intent of banning the guns is to prevent murder - which it can not and will not do.


You have a false grasp of the intent, which is to reduce the rate of murder.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> No... but you want to make "military style semi-automatics" illegal to prevent people from breaking the law.
> Laws cannot prevent people from breaking other laws.


That's why no hindrance is placed on your possession of belt fed machine guns, right?


----------



## skye

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... but you want to make "military style semi-automatics" illegal to prevent people from breaking the law.
> Laws cannot prevent people from breaking other laws.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why no hindrance is placed on your possession of belt fed machine guns, right?
Click to expand...




You are  ....like a sheeple....sad and pathetic being you


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> No... but you want to make "military style semi-automatics" illegal to prevent people from breaking the law.
> Laws cannot prevent people from breaking other laws.


They are now effectively illegal, no 'want' about it. We want to reduce the number of efficient mass killing weapons in circulation. And we have.


----------



## skye

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... but you want to make "military style semi-automatics" illegal to prevent people from breaking the law.
> Laws cannot prevent people from breaking other laws.
> 
> 
> 
> They are now effectively illegal, no 'want' about it. We want to reduce the number of efficient mass killing weapons in circulation. And we have.
Click to expand...



It's about time for New Zealand's  patriots to arise and to let their voices heard!

NO MORE SOCIALISM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO MORE SELLING LAND TO Fascists  left-wing criminals  from the US .....GLOBALISTS  FASCISTS  FLEEING THE US and going to get bunkers and land   to hide in New Zealand!

New Zealand is full of Patriots! they will fight against you!

  Jacinda Ardern   you are a   socialist criminal !! 

you can run but you can not hide ....  you scum!


----------



## cnm

skye said:


> New Zealand is full of Patriots!


Who laugh at deluded US Rightards. I can't find a current NZ poll, but she is polling at 70% approval in Australia, which is a lot more right wing than NZ.


----------



## Dale Smith

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... but you want to make "military style semi-automatics" illegal to prevent people from breaking the law.
> Laws cannot prevent people from breaking other laws.
> 
> 
> 
> They are now effectively illegal, no 'want' about it. We want to reduce the number of efficient mass killing weapons in circulation. And we have.
Click to expand...


The New Zealand mosque "shootings" were a false flag/psy-op and a badly pulled off one at that. CGI technology was a major player. Anyone in New Zealand that questions the official narrative is being targeted. Youtube videos showing what a sham this was are being deleted. I am not even slightly surprised that an admitted puppy kicking moron like you was "sucked in"......you are just that fucking stupid AND clueless.


----------



## cnm

skye said:


> NO MORE SELLING LAND TO Fascists left-wing criminals from the US .....GLOBALISTS FASCISTS FLEEING THE US and going to get bunkers and land to hide in New Zealand!


That fits no definition of socialism I know, especially as it was done by a merchant banker.


----------



## zaangalewa

zaangalewa said:


> ... Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.



First of all: How many weapons had the citizens of the USA in 1955 or 1960? I guess much less than 200 millions, what's anyway much to much if it are in lots of cases semi-automatic and automatic weapons. What was the crime rate in the 50ies or 60ies?

Second: I read 78% of all US-Americans have no weapons at all. 19% own 50% of all weapons. 3% own the other 50%. One problem in Germany with the rise of the Nazis (a margnal group) was it for example that the USA and the other allies had minimized the number of soldiers and policemen in Germany - so private armies from the left and right political spectrum started to grow and destroyed in street fights between Commies and Nazis the democracy of Weimar. A well known name of one of this private armies is today "the SS" - a private army of the political party NSDAP.

Third: You had in the last years lots of shootings, better to say "slaughterings". I do not have the impression that private weapon owner had any possibility to minmize this problem or to stop the persons, which were running an intentional form of amok with weapons. It needs well trained policemen in such cases - and special forces too. Besides: Meanwhile your children grow up in fear because they know a school shooting is able to happen always everywhere in the USA. What makes this with the psychology of your people? A snail shell pschoopgy? A wall nation? Is thsi the reason why you nation did not hear the cry for help "no weapons" of your children?

Fourth: I doubt about this numbers in generell and I asked myselve on the other side what this really could mean. In Germany we have since the year 1900 nearly the same very low level of homicides. Your statistic has big movements. And I saw a German source where the suicides with weapons in the USA are continously growing since the year 2000. Perhaps your people do suicide before they try to rob a bank? The reason could be a growing in the ethical structures ("better to die only on my own, instead to kill others too"). But this is also able to be an expression of a frustration, which starts to early ("better to kill myselve, because I anyway do not have any chance"). Perhaps your people are in a kind of mass-depression? This coud explain why the people "need" Trump. He distracts them with his empty self-deluding theatre from their own psychological pain.


----------



## Blues Man

cnm said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. You never will. The fucking government cannot protect you from anything
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. So I guess that blues player logic means you want to dismantle your defence forces since they can't protect you from anything, therefore they're surplus to requirements.
> 
> And I guess you don't want to ban murder because murder still happens. Rightards, not the sharpest knives in the drawer. If they had no gun lobby talking points they'd have no points at all.
Click to expand...


You do know that the US armed forces are barred from being deployed in country don't you?
You're so fucking dense you don't realize the police are a state and local government entity.

And here's a little fact for you.

The laws against murder don't stop murderers from murdering they only make sure that a murderer gets punished after the fact.

Your limited intelligence is demonstrated by your need to label me as right wing. Tell me what right wing hack is pro choice, thinks gay marriage is perfectly fine and is for the legalization of drugs ?


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part you don't get is the intent of banning the guns is to prevent murder - which it can not and will not do.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a false grasp of the intent, which is to reduce the rate of murder.
Click to expand...

Ha!!
Explain the difference.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... but you want to make "military style semi-automatics" illegal to prevent people from breaking the law.
> Laws cannot prevent people from breaking other laws.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why no hindrance is placed on your possession of belt fed machine guns, right?
Click to expand...

The law does not prevent people form committing crimes with machineguns, because it cannot prevent people from  committing crimes with machineguns.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... but you want to make "military style semi-automatics" illegal to prevent people from breaking the law.
> Laws cannot prevent people from breaking other laws.
> 
> 
> 
> They are now effectively illegal, no 'want' about it.
Click to expand...

Not in the slightest. 


> We want to reduce the number of efficient mass killing weapons in circulation. And we have.


Not in the slightest.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> First of all: How many weapons had the citizens of the USA in 1955 or 1960? I guess much less than 200 millions, what's anyway much to much if it are in lots of cases semi-automatic and automatic weapons. What was the crime rate in the 50ies or 60ies?


Higher than today.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all: How many weapons had the citizens of the USA in 1955 or 1960? I guess much less than 200 millions, what's anyway much to much if it are in lots of cases semi-automatic and automatic weapons. What was the crime rate in the 50ies or 60ies?
> 
> 
> 
> Higher than today.
Click to expand...


I believe in nothing what you say. Give me a reliable source. 50% of all prisoners worldwide are arrested in the USA today - I do not think this was the same in the 50ies or 60ies.


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy

Sorry. I gave you an answer but I made something wrong so my name exists there instead of your name. The answer is at page 96.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all: How many weapons had the citizens of the USA in 1955 or 1960? I guess much less than 200 millions, what's anyway much to much if it are in lots of cases semi-automatic and automatic weapons. What was the crime rate in the 50ies or 60ies?
> 
> 
> 
> Higher than today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in nothing what you say. Give me a reliable source.
Click to expand...

Because you don't want to.
1950 4.6
1951 4.4
1952 4.6
1953 4.5
1954 4.2
1955 4.1
1956 4.1
1957 4.0
1958 4.8
1959 4.9
1960 5.1
1961 4.8
1962 4.6
1963 4.6
1964 4.9
1965 5.1
1966 5.6
1967 6.2
1968 6.9
1969 7.3
-*....
2010 4.8
2011 4.7
2012 4.7
2013 4.5
2014 4.5
Homicide Rate (per 100,000), 1950–2014

I accept your apology


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all: How many weapons had the citizens of the USA in 1955 or 1960? I guess much less than 200 millions, what's anyway much to much if it are in lots of cases semi-automatic and automatic weapons. What was the crime rate in the 50ies or 60ies?
> 
> 
> 
> Higher than today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in nothing what you say. Give me a reliable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't want to.
> 1950 4.6
> 1951 4.4
> 1952 4.6
> 1953 4.5
> 1954 4.2
> 1955 4.1
> 1956 4.1
> 1957 4.0
> 1958 4.8
> 1959 4.9
> 1960 5.1
> 1961 4.8
> 1962 4.6
> 1963 4.6
> 1964 4.9
> 1965 5.1
> 1966 5.6
> 1967 6.2
> 1968 6.9
> 1969 7.3
> -*....
> 2010 4.8
> 2011 4.7
> 2012 4.7
> 2013 4.5
> 2014 4.5
> Homicide Rate (per 100,000), 1950–2014
> 
> I accept your apology
Click to expand...


Why was the homicide rate much higher in the years which you did not show here? Because in the 1970ies and 80ies the number of weapon trades grew?

In the year 2017 died about 40,000 human beings in the USA because of the use of firearms. Highest number in the last 40 years. In Germany died on the same reason 900 in 2017. If you still think your nation has not any  problem with weapons, then I have to say you have a problem with the reality all around you. (Here my source: Rekord im Jahr 2017: Mehr Tote durch Schusswaffen in den USA )


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all: How many weapons had the citizens of the USA in 1955 or 1960? I guess much less than 200 millions, what's anyway much to much if it are in lots of cases semi-automatic and automatic weapons. What was the crime rate in the 50ies or 60ies?
> 
> 
> 
> Higher than today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in nothing what you say. Give me a reliable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't want to.
> 1950 4.6
> 1951 4.4
> 1952 4.6
> 1953 4.5
> 1954 4.2
> 1955 4.1
> 1956 4.1
> 1957 4.0
> 1958 4.8
> 1959 4.9
> 1960 5.1
> 1961 4.8
> 1962 4.6
> 1963 4.6
> 1964 4.9
> 1965 5.1
> 1966 5.6
> 1967 6.2
> 1968 6.9
> 1969 7.3
> -*....
> 2010 4.8
> 2011 4.7
> 2012 4.7
> 2013 4.5
> 2014 4.5
> Homicide Rate (per 100,000), 1950–2014
> I accept your apology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 1970ies and 80ies the wepoinsd trades gerew - adn teh sme time the homivides grew, isn't it?
Click to expand...

Look at you - proven wrong, and now you move the goalpost.
I laugh at you.  Ha.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all: How many weapons had the citizens of the USA in 1955 or 1960? I guess much less than 200 millions, what's anyway much to much if it are in lots of cases semi-automatic and automatic weapons. What was the crime rate in the 50ies or 60ies?
> 
> 
> 
> Higher than today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in nothing what you say. Give me a reliable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't want to.
> 1950 4.6
> 1951 4.4
> 1952 4.6
> 1953 4.5
> 1954 4.2
> 1955 4.1
> 1956 4.1
> 1957 4.0
> 1958 4.8
> 1959 4.9
> 1960 5.1
> 1961 4.8
> 1962 4.6
> 1963 4.6
> 1964 4.9
> 1965 5.1
> 1966 5.6
> 1967 6.2
> 1968 6.9
> 1969 7.3
> -*....
> 2010 4.8
> 2011 4.7
> 2012 4.7
> 2013 4.5
> 2014 4.5
> Homicide Rate (per 100,000), 1950–2014
> I accept your apology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 1970ies and 80ies the wepoinsd trades gerew - adn teh sme time the homivides grew, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you - proven wrong, and now you move the goalpost.
> I laugh at you.  Ha.
Click to expand...


Sure you laugh at me. You would shoot me also down laughing. And afterwards you would call me a criminal idiot, because I did not buy your weapons, which could had saved me. Keeps the problem that in 2017 died  the most US-Americans since 40 years, because of use of firearms in the USA: 40,000 people. And to see you in front of this background makes you in my eyes to a slave of an evil might.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Higher than today.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in nothing what you say. Give me a reliable source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't want to.
> 1950 4.6
> 1951 4.4
> 1952 4.6
> 1953 4.5
> 1954 4.2
> 1955 4.1
> 1956 4.1
> 1957 4.0
> 1958 4.8
> 1959 4.9
> 1960 5.1
> 1961 4.8
> 1962 4.6
> 1963 4.6
> 1964 4.9
> 1965 5.1
> 1966 5.6
> 1967 6.2
> 1968 6.9
> 1969 7.3
> -*....
> 2010 4.8
> 2011 4.7
> 2012 4.7
> 2013 4.5
> 2014 4.5
> Homicide Rate (per 100,000), 1950–2014
> I accept your apology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 1970ies and 80ies the wepoinsd trades gerew - adn teh sme time the homivides grew, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you - proven wrong, and now you move the goalpost.
> I laugh at you.  Ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you laugh at me. You would shoot me also down laughing. And afterwards you would call me a criminal idiot, because I did not buy your weapons.
Click to expand...

What's that?  You -were- wrong and you -did- try to move the goalpost?
I accept your apology.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in nothing what you say. Give me a reliable source.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't want to.
> 1950 4.6
> 1951 4.4
> 1952 4.6
> 1953 4.5
> 1954 4.2
> 1955 4.1
> 1956 4.1
> 1957 4.0
> 1958 4.8
> 1959 4.9
> 1960 5.1
> 1961 4.8
> 1962 4.6
> 1963 4.6
> 1964 4.9
> 1965 5.1
> 1966 5.6
> 1967 6.2
> 1968 6.9
> 1969 7.3
> -*....
> 2010 4.8
> 2011 4.7
> 2012 4.7
> 2013 4.5
> 2014 4.5
> Homicide Rate (per 100,000), 1950–2014
> I accept your apology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 1970ies and 80ies the wepoinsd trades gerew - adn teh sme time the homivides grew, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you - proven wrong, and now you move the goalpost.
> I laugh at you.  Ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you laugh at me. You would shoot me also down laughing. And afterwards you would call me a criminal idiot, because I did not buy your weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?  You -were- wrong and you -did- try to move the goalpost?
> I accept your apology.
Click to expand...


I fear the policemen, who will have to shoot you down one day, will have to use silver bullets. In case it exists really the lowest crime rate in case of homicides since ever - but the same time die much more people because of firearms since ever in the USA - why do you think this is a save situation for the people in the USA?


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't want to.
> 1950 4.6
> 1951 4.4
> 1952 4.6
> 1953 4.5
> 1954 4.2
> 1955 4.1
> 1956 4.1
> 1957 4.0
> 1958 4.8
> 1959 4.9
> 1960 5.1
> 1961 4.8
> 1962 4.6
> 1963 4.6
> 1964 4.9
> 1965 5.1
> 1966 5.6
> 1967 6.2
> 1968 6.9
> 1969 7.3
> -*....
> 2010 4.8
> 2011 4.7
> 2012 4.7
> 2013 4.5
> 2014 4.5
> Homicide Rate (per 100,000), 1950–2014
> I accept your apology
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1970ies and 80ies the wepoinsd trades gerew - adn teh sme time the homivides grew, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at you - proven wrong, and now you move the goalpost.
> I laugh at you.  Ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you laugh at me. You would shoot me also down laughing. And afterwards you would call me a criminal idiot, because I did not buy your weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?  You -were- wrong and you -did- try to move the goalpost?
> I accept your apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fear the policmen, which will have to shoot you down one day, will have to use silver bullets.
Click to expand...

I cannot help but laugh at he fact the point you wanted to make backfired on you
That's what happens when you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1970ies and 80ies the wepoinsd trades gerew - adn teh sme time the homivides grew, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you - proven wrong, and now you move the goalpost.
> I laugh at you.  Ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you laugh at me. You would shoot me also down laughing. And afterwards you would call me a criminal idiot, because I did not buy your weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?  You -were- wrong and you -did- try to move the goalpost?
> I accept your apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fear the policmen, which will have to shoot you down one day, will have to use silver bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot help but laugh at he fact the point you wanted to make backfired on you
> That's what happens when you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


I do not have only a little idea about what is going on in your brain. But what you are doing is very clear: You are doing a war against the people of the USA and war against the Christian values of the western world.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you - proven wrong, and now you move the goalpost.
> I laugh at you.  Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you laugh at me. You would shoot me also down laughing. And afterwards you would call me a criminal idiot, because I did not buy your weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?  You -were- wrong and you -did- try to move the goalpost?
> I accept your apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fear the policmen, which will have to shoot you down one day, will have to use silver bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot help but laugh at he fact the point you wanted to make backfired on you
> That's what happens when you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have only a little idea about what is going on in your brain.
Click to expand...

Given you don't have the capacity to handle the torque, that's probably good.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want to reduce the number of efficient mass killing weapons in circulation. And we have.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the slightest.
Click to expand...

Invincible ignorance is called that for a reason.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> The law does not prevent people form committing crimes with machineguns, because it cannot prevent people from committing crimes with machineguns.


Why then are so few machine guns in circulation? By the same token, laws do not prevent all murders, but the rate of murder is lower than if there was no law penalising that crime.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want to reduce the number of efficient mass killing weapons in circulation. And we have.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the slightest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Invincible ignorance is called that for a reason.
Click to expand...

Yes...  and the anti-gun loons have it, in spades.


----------



## cnm

You forgot to explain why so few machine guns are in circulation.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> You forgot to explain why so few machine guns are in circulation.


The law does not prevent people form committing crimes with machineguns, because it cannot prevent people from committing crimes with machineguns.
Thus, the number of machineguns in circulation is irrelevant.


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> You forgot to explain why so few machine guns are in circulation.




Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals....notice, however, that in Mexico...where you have only one gun store in the entire country, controlled by the Mexican military, it is on a military base, the Mexican drug cartels have all the fully automatic weapons that they want.  Why?  Because they need them to deal with the other drug cartels as they fight for control of drug territory in the rural areas of Mexico......

If American criminals needed fully automatic weapons to conduct their business, they would have fully automatic weapons.....


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to explain why so few machine guns are in circulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals....notice, however, that in Mexico...where you have only one gun store in the entire country, controlled by the Mexican military, it is on a military base, the Mexican drug cartels have all the fully automatic weapons that they want.  Why?  Because they need them to deal with the other drug cartels as they fight for control of drug territory in the rural areas of Mexico......
> 
> If American criminals needed fully automatic weapons to conduct their business, they would have fully automatic weapons.....
Click to expand...


So the 3% of the people who own 50% of all weapons in the USA are [potential] criminal? Or are they a kind of underground army? Or are this people who have a psychiatric defect and/or very heavy psychological problems? ... And why feel so many citizens of the USA comfortable with this worrying situation and do not force their politicians to change this?


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you laugh at me. You would shoot me also down laughing. And afterwards you would call me a criminal idiot, because I did not buy your weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?  You -were- wrong and you -did- try to move the goalpost?
> I accept your apology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fear the policmen, which will have to shoot you down one day, will have to use silver bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot help but laugh at he fact the point you wanted to make backfired on you
> That's what happens when you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have only a little idea about what is going on in your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given you don't have the capacity to handle the torque, that's probably good.
Click to expand...


An idiot is able to kill Archimedes - but not able to be Archimedes. You should perhaps start to learn something by starting to try learn how to learn. "To learn" means to change the own behavior, because of the "torque" of the spirit. So if your own spirit is not strong enough ask god for help. Who takes the sword will fall by the sword.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> The law does not prevent people form committing crimes with machineguns, because it cannot prevent people from committing crimes with machineguns.
> Thus, the number of machineguns in circulation is irrelevant.


The law controls legal possession of machine guns is the answer for all but the invincibly ignorant. You can recite your dogmatic mantras all day long but reality will laugh at you.


----------



## cnm

2aguy said:


> Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals


The Las Vegas shooter needed them.


----------



## M14 Shooter

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?  You -were- wrong and you -did- try to move the goalpost?
> I accept your apology.
> 
> 
> 
> I fear the policmen, which will have to shoot you down one day, will have to use silver bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot help but laugh at he fact the point you wanted to make backfired on you
> That's what happens when you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have only a little idea about what is going on in your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given you don't have the capacity to handle the torque, that's probably good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An idiot is able to kill Archimede....
Click to expand...

Ok - you've become boring.
Buh-bye.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The law does not prevent people form committing crimes with machineguns, because it cannot prevent people from committing crimes with machineguns.
> Thus, the number of machineguns in circulation is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> The law controls legal possession of machine guns.
Click to expand...

Does the law control illegal possession?
Does the law prevent illegal actions?
No?
There you go.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals
> 
> 
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter needed them.
Click to expand...

Ah, ignorance.
The LV shooter had the means to legally purchase, and thus use, FAR deadlier weapons than a handful of AR15s with bump stocks.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fear the policmen, which will have to shoot you down one day, will have to use silver bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot help but laugh at he fact the point you wanted to make backfired on you
> That's what happens when you don't have a clue as to what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not have only a little idea about what is going on in your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given you don't have the capacity to handle the torque, that's probably good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An idiot is able to kill Archimede....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok - you've become boring.
> Buh-bye.
Click to expand...


I'm tired about extremists like you, who rule the world, because the 80-97% of the peaceful populations don't take them theír guns away, because they were too patient for too long time. The most people seem still not be able to see in the dangerous toys of crying puppies and sissies like you, what their guns are really for them: drugs! It's impossible to substitute a lack of wisdom and a lack of love with deadly godless weapons and absurde ways how to think.


_Aufgestanden ist er, welcher lange schlief,
Aufgestanden unten aus Gewölben tief.
In der Dämmrung steht er, groß und unerkannt,
Und den Mond zerdrückt er in der schwarzen Hand.

In den Abendlärm der Städte fällt es weit,
Frost und Schatten einer fremden Dunkelheit,
Und der Märkte runder Wirbel stockt zu Eis.
Es wird still. Sie sehn sich um. Und keiner weiß.

In den Gassen faßt es ihre Schulter leicht.
Eine Frage. Keine Antwort. Ein Gesicht erbleicht.
In der Ferne wimmert ein Geläute dünn
Und die Bärte zittern um ihr spitzes Kinn.

Auf den Bergen hebt er schon zu tanzen an
Und er schreit: Ihr Krieger alle, auf und an.
Und es schallet, wenn das schwarze Haupt er schwenkt,
Drum von tausend Schädeln laute Kette hängt.

Einem Turm gleich tritt er aus die letzte Glut,
Wo der Tag flieht, sind die Ströme schon voll Blut.
Zahllos sind die Leichen schon im Schilf gestreckt,
Von des Todes starken Vögeln weiß bedeckt.

Über runder Mauern blauem Flammenschwall
Steht er, über schwarzer Gassen Waffenschall.
Über Toren, wo die Wächter liegen quer,
Über Brücken, die von Bergen Toter schwer.

In die Nacht er jagt das Feuer querfeldein
Einen roten Hund mit wilder Mäuler Schrein.
Aus dem Dunkel springt der Nächte schwarze Welt,
Von Vulkanen furchtbar ist ihr Rand erhellt.

Und mit tausend roten Zipfelmützen weit
Sind die finstren Ebnen flackend überstreut,
Und was unten auf den Straßen wimmelt hin und her,
Fegt er in die Feuerhaufen, daß die Flamme brenne mehr.

Und die Flammen fressen brennend Wald um Wald,
Gelbe Fledermäuse zackig in das Laub gekrallt.
Seine Stange haut er wie ein Köhlerknecht
In die Bäume, daß das Feuer brause recht.

Eine große Stadt versank in gelbem Rauch,
Warf sich lautlos in des Abgrunds Bauch.
Aber riesig über glühnden Trümmern steht
Der in wilde Himmel dreimal seine Fackel dreht,

Über sturmzerfetzter Wolken Widerschein,
In des toten Dunkels kalten Wüstenein,
Daß er mit dem Brande weit die Nacht verdorr,
Pech und Feuer träufet unten auf Gomorrh._
*
Georg Heym, 1911*_
_


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> Does the law control illegal possession?
> Does the law prevent illegal actions?
> No?
> There you go.


It reduces the instances of such things, as demonstrated by the number of belt fed machine guns in circulation. That you want to play all or nothing is merely a game on your part to avoid acknowledging the paucity of your arguments.

The actual truth in the real world is demonstrated by the low instances of belt fed machine guns.

I accept US rightard gun nuts avoid reality.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the law control illegal possession?
> Does the law prevent illegal actions?
> No?
> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> It reduces the instances of such things, as demonstrated by the number of belt fed machine guns in circulation.
Click to expand...

Fallacy: _post hoc ergo propter hoc_
Try again.


----------



## M14 Shooter

M14 Shooter said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals
> 
> 
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter needed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, ignorance.
> The LV shooter had the means to legally purchase, and thus use, FAR deadlier weapons than a handful of AR15s with bump stocks.
Click to expand...

No response?
Thought so.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> Ah, ignorance.
> The LV shooter had the means to legally purchase, and thus use, FAR deadlier weapons than a handful of AR15s with bump stocks.


Go on.


----------



## cnm

M14 Shooter said:


> Fallacy: _post hoc ergo propter hoc_
> Try again


With only the evidence of the small number of belt fed machine guns in circulation to back it up. Sad.


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> ...
> 
> No response?
> Thought so.



It's unimportant what someone says to you. You are not able to change your mind. You are possessed by the idea "firearms". But indeed to buy firearms is only a waste of money in our times today, because the only senseful use of firearms is to shoot holes in pieces of round paper to get the wonderful feeling to be a good shooter. Buy tanks, what's better if you don't trust in your own police or army. Or nukes if you like to force the current government in Washington to stop their totally stupid politics. Or you try it with the might of some pieces of paper: read books. Books are a very good substitution for bulletproof waistcoats, specially if you use prints on some kevlar pages inside.


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ignorance.
> The LV shooter had the means to legally purchase, and thus use, FAR deadlier weapons than a handful of AR15s with bump stocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on.
Click to expand...

With what?


----------



## M14 Shooter

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy: _post hoc ergo propter hoc_
> Try again
> 
> 
> 
> With only the evidence of the small number of belt fed machine guns in circulation to back it up. Sad.
Click to expand...

Nothing here changes the fact you cannot support your position.


----------



## 2aguy

zaangalewa said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> No response?
> Thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unimportant what someone says to you. You are not able to change your mind. You are possessed by the idea "firearms". But indeed to buy firearms is only a waste of money in our times today, because the only senseful use of firearms is to shoot holes in pieces of round paper to get the wonderful feeling to be a good shooter. Buy tanks, what's better if you don't trust in your own police or army. Or nukes if you like to force the current government in Washington to stop their totally stupid politics. Or you try it with the might of some pieces of paper: read books. Books are a very good substitution for bulletproof waistcoats, specially if you use prints on some kevlar pages inside.
Click to expand...



Well.....according to the U.S. Centers For Disease Control, Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies and murders.....those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals
> 
> 
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter needed them.
Click to expand...



1 out of 320 million people.......


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the law control illegal possession?
> Does the law prevent illegal actions?
> No?
> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> It reduces the instances of such things, as demonstrated by the number of belt fed machine guns in circulation. That you want to play all or nothing is merely a game on your part to avoid acknowledging the paucity of your arguments.
> 
> The actual truth in the real world is demonstrated by the low instances of belt fed machine guns.
> 
> I accept US rightard gun nuts avoid reality.
Click to expand...



No, moron......belt fed machine guns aren't used by more criminals because you can't hide them in your baby mommas purse, or under your car seat.........and belt fed machine guns are unnecessary for rape, robbery and murder.....if they were needed, criminals would have them.


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy said:


> ...
> 
> No, moron......belt fed machine guns aren't used by more criminals because you can't hide them in your baby mommas purse, or under your car seat.........and belt fed machine guns are unnecessary for rape, robbery and murder.....if they were needed, criminals would have them.



Criminals are not automatically mad - but the complete weapon-logic of your culture is crazy. Weapons are first of all a threat for the idiot who has the weapons and for the neighbours of this idiot: what means only very very strict rules help in case someone thinks he's not able to live without weapons. In the cities of the middle ages, which were really not able to survive without weapons, the weapons were in weapon chambers. No normal citizen needed weapons in the daily life - even not in this indeed very dangerous times of history. Everyone was well trained to be able to use weapons, what was the duty of every citizen, but no one had weapons.

The weapon-hell the USA creates it creates on its own just for fun - without any real need to have to do so. And your children suffer extremly in this hell by every school shooting and everyone in your nation has to live with the fear of "shootings" (mass murder with firearms). As far as I can see you are not able to leave this hell with weapons. So let the weapons behind. Destroy what makes you destructive.


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> No response?
> Thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's unimportant what someone says to you. You are not able to change your mind. You are possessed by the idea "firearms". But indeed to buy firearms is only a waste of money in our times today, because the only senseful use of firearms is to shoot holes in pieces of round paper to get the wonderful feeling to be a good shooter. Buy tanks, what's better if you don't trust in your own police or army. Or nukes if you like to force the current government in Washington to stop their totally stupid politics. Or you try it with the might of some pieces of paper: read books. Books are a very good substitution for bulletproof waistcoats, specially if you use prints on some kevlar pages inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....according to the U.S. Centers For Disease Control, Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies and murders.....
Click to expand...


Germans don't do so, because our legal guns are in most cases not available. But in generell we have much less rapes, robberies and murder. The sexual delicts grew in the last years, but fortunatelly on the main reason because women call now immediatelly the police and are not ashamed any longer on the wrong reason, because men are pigs. Sorry, pigs, for this offence.



> those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....



A weapon is first of all a threat for the own person and the own family. In the age up to 45 years suicide is a main reason for death in the USA. In about 50% are used weapons to do suicide. I don't need such ugly bloody dead bodies. I prefer people who try to do suicide with the power of the own free will by holding their breath. I can live and laugh a lot with such survivors.


----------



## impuretrash

zaangalewa said:


> Germans don't do so, because our legal guns are in most cases not available. But in generell we have much less rapes, robberies and murder. The sexual delicts grew in the last years, but fortunatelly on the main reason because women call now immediatelly the police and are not ashamed any longer on the wrong reason, because men are pigs. Sorry, pigs, for this offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weapon is first of all a threat for the own person and the own family. In the age up to 45 years suicide is a main reason for death in the USA. In about 50% are used weapons to do suicide. I don't need such ugly bloody dead bodies. I prefer people who try to do suicide with the power of the own free will by holding their breath. I can live and laugh a lot with such survivors.
Click to expand...


I think we both know exactly why rape is on the rise in Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals
> 
> 
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter needed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 out of 320 million people.......
Click to expand...


58 human beings killed 851 human beings hurted from 22,000 visitors of a concert. The number of the traumatized people is unknown. Counted in money this would had been a damage in the size of billions of dollars. I heard the criminal organization NRA had collected this money from the weapon producers and weapon traders and gave it to the victims?  Oh sorry - I did not hear this: this had happened only in a totally surreal dream, where Jesus Christ was king of the hearts of the people of gods own nation.


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don't do so, because our legal guns are in most cases not available. But in generell we have much less rapes, robberies and murder. The sexual delicts grew in the last years, but fortunatelly on the main reason because women call now immediatelly the police and are not ashamed any longer on the wrong reason, because men are pigs. Sorry, pigs, for this offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weapon is first of all a threat for the own person and the own family. In the age up to 45 years suicide is a main reason for death in the USA. In about 50% are used weapons to do suicide. I don't need such ugly bloody dead bodies. I prefer people who try to do suicide with the power of the own free will by holding their breath. I can live and laugh a lot with such survivors.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we both know exactly why rape is on the rise in Germany.
Click to expand...


Rape is not on the rise in Germany. The unbelievable bad behavior of your president against women and the disaster in Hollywood and other places of the world caused a movement with the name #MeToo worldwide and as a result of this movement women are not so shy any longer to inform the police. The slogan is "no means no".

If you think in this context about the problems of the years 2015, 2016 when we had to help in a very short time to many refugees from the Arabian World in context of the desastrous war in Syria - some of this refugees drunk to much alcohol and lost control - then this problems are not very important any longer.

Your avatar shows by the way very clear: You are an enemy of Germany and the western world.


----------



## impuretrash

zaangalewa said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don't do so, because our legal guns are in most cases not available. But in generell we have much less rapes, robberies and murder. The sexual delicts grew in the last years, but fortunatelly on the main reason because women call now immediatelly the police and are not ashamed any longer on the wrong reason, because men are pigs. Sorry, pigs, for this offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weapon is first of all a threat for the own person and the own family. In the age up to 45 years suicide is a main reason for death in the USA. In about 50% are used weapons to do suicide. I don't need such ugly bloody dead bodies. I prefer people who try to do suicide with the power of the own free will by holding their breath. I can live and laugh a lot with such survivors.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we both know exactly why rape is on the rise in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not on the rise in Germany. The unbelievable bad behavior of your president against women and the disaster in Hollywood and other places of the world caused a movement with the name #MeToo worldwide and as a result of this movement women are not so shy any longer to inform the police. The slogan is "no means no".
> 
> If you think in this context about the problems of the years 2015, 2016 when we had to help in a very short time to many refugees from the Arabian World in context of the desastrous war in Syria - some of this refugees drunk to much alcohol and lost control - then this problems are not very important any longer.
> 
> Your avatar shows by the way very clear: You are an enemy of Germany and the western world.
Click to expand...


Unlike your precious innocent drunken islamic revelers, Ive never raped or molested a woman.


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don't do so, because our legal guns are in most cases not available. But in generell we have much less rapes, robberies and murder. The sexual delicts grew in the last years, but fortunatelly on the main reason because women call now immediatelly the police and are not ashamed any longer on the wrong reason, because men are pigs. Sorry, pigs, for this offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weapon is first of all a threat for the own person and the own family. In the age up to 45 years suicide is a main reason for death in the USA. In about 50% are used weapons to do suicide. I don't need such ugly bloody dead bodies. I prefer people who try to do suicide with the power of the own free will by holding their breath. I can live and laugh a lot with such survivors.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we both know exactly why rape is on the rise in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not on the rise in Germany. The unbelievable bad behavior of your president against women and the disaster in Hollywood and other places of the world caused a movement with the name #MeToo worldwide and as a result of this movement women are not so shy any longer to inform the police. The slogan is "no means no".
> 
> If you think in this context about the problems of the years 2015, 2016 when we had to help in a very short time to many refugees from the Arabian World in context of the desastrous war in Syria - some of this refugees drunk to much alcohol and lost control - then this problems are not very important any longer.
> 
> Your avatar shows by the way very clear: You are an enemy of Germany and the western world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike your precious innocent drunken islamic revelers, Ive never raped or molested a woman.
Click to expand...


US-soldiers raped lots of French and German women during and after world war 2, enemy mine. And we never had in Germany big problems with Muslims from Turkey. We got some problem with Arabs - your best allies - because we never made any big experiences with Arabs in history. Whatever: Everyone in Germany has to learn to respect all women - or we will send him to one of the places in one of this nights no man likes to be at one of this places in one of this nights.


----------



## M14 Shooter

impuretrash said:


> I think we both know exactly why rape is on the rise in Germany.


Sexually frustrated bacon-haters?


----------



## 2aguy

zaangalewa said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals
> 
> 
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter needed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 out of 320 million people.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 58 human beings killed 851 human beings hurted from 22,000 visitors of a concert. The number of the traumatized people is unknown. Counted in money this would had been a damage in the size of billions of dollars. I heard the criminal organization NRA had collected this money from the weapon producers and weapon traders and gave it to the victims?  Oh sorry - I did not hear this: this had happened only in a totally surreal dream, where Jesus Christ was king of the hearts of the people of gods own nation.
Click to expand...



A muslim terrorist in France used a rental truck to kill 86 people and wound 435......rental trucks are deadlier than guns.


----------



## zaangalewa

2aguy said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because criminals don't need them to rape women, they don't need them to commit armed robbery and the don't need them to kill their gang rivals
> 
> 
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter needed them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 out of 320 million people.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 58 human beings killed 851 human beings hurted from 22,000 visitors of a concert. The number of the traumatized people is unknown. Counted in money this would had been a damage in the size of billions of dollars. I heard the criminal organization NRA had collected this money from the weapon producers and weapon traders and gave it to the victims?  Oh sorry - I did not hear this: this had happened only in a totally surreal dream, where Jesus Christ was king of the hearts of the people of gods own nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A muslim terrorist in France used a rental truck to kill 86 people and wound 435......rental trucks are deadlier than guns.
Click to expand...


And what do you like to say with this words? Muslims are evil? Trucks are evil? Rental is evil? But guns are good, because cars are made not on reason to kill others? In Germany someone used by the way also a truck or a van as a weapon and killed innocent people at a very famous place in Berlin, where everyone could had been a visitor in the beginning of the Christmas tide some years ago. We made a lot to minimize this risk at all Christmas markets and in all pedestrian zones all over Germany. But indeed we are often very carefree too. In 2006 for example we knew it could happen everywhere a terror attack -  but no one took care, because no one was able to do so. In "public viewings" everywhere all over our republic people from lots of nations had celebrated the world championship in football (soccer). A wonderful year. One of the best.


Translation:

Xavier Naidoo - Dieser Weg lyrics + English translation (Version #4)

*This path*
Versions: #1#2#3#4

So I went along this road and it led towards me
The song you sang last night is now playing within me
A couple more steps and there I was1 with the key to this door

This path won't be an easy one, this path is going to be rocky and hard
You won't agree with many people, but this life, it offers so much more

It was just a glimpse, for a moment I didn't pay attention2
Then I took a small step3 and then I realized:

This path won't be an easy one, this path is going to be rocky and hard
You won't agree with many people, but this life, it offers so much more

Some may kick you, some may love you, some may give themselves up for you
Some may bless you. Don't set your sail while the wind is quenching the sea4


1. Or "and then I arrived".
2. Lit. "I wasn't there"
3. As in "A small step for a man...".
4. "Aufbrausen" usually means "to flare up (with anger)", here it's an artistic variation referring to "brausender Wind" (wuthering wind).


----------



## Vastator

zaangalewa said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don't do so, because our legal guns are in most cases not available. But in generell we have much less rapes, robberies and murder. The sexual delicts grew in the last years, but fortunatelly on the main reason because women call now immediatelly the police and are not ashamed any longer on the wrong reason, because men are pigs. Sorry, pigs, for this offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weapon is first of all a threat for the own person and the own family. In the age up to 45 years suicide is a main reason for death in the USA. In about 50% are used weapons to do suicide. I don't need such ugly bloody dead bodies. I prefer people who try to do suicide with the power of the own free will by holding their breath. I can live and laugh a lot with such survivors.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we both know exactly why rape is on the rise in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not on the rise in Germany. -some of this refugees drunk to much alcohol and lost control - then this problems are not very important any longer.
Click to expand...

Tell that to the women raped by these animal invaders...


----------



## zaangalewa

Vastator said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don't do so, because our legal guns are in most cases not available. But in generell we have much less rapes, robberies and murder. The sexual delicts grew in the last years, but fortunatelly on the main reason because women call now immediatelly the police and are not ashamed any longer on the wrong reason, because men are pigs. Sorry, pigs, for this offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weapon is first of all a threat for the own person and the own family. In the age up to 45 years suicide is a main reason for death in the USA. In about 50% are used weapons to do suicide. I don't need such ugly bloody dead bodies. I prefer people who try to do suicide with the power of the own free will by holding their breath. I can live and laugh a lot with such survivors.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we both know exactly why rape is on the rise in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not on the rise in Germany. -some of this refugees drunk to much alcohol and lost control - then this problems are not very important any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the women raped by these animal invaders...
Click to expand...


Someone - I don't know in the moment from which nation he came, in his papers he was 17 (indeed he was 22 years or older) - knocked out and raped a female 18 years old student, who always fought for the slogan "refugees welcome". Afterwards he threw her into a river so she has drowned. I do not see a big difference between a Nazi like you and this honorless murderer.  But I see a big differnce between lovely animals and human beings on such an extremly deep level of spirit. Be happy if god gives not your soul into her hands too. One main reason for the stream of refugees and the inability to control this stream was the stupid politics and the military interventions of your own war hungry nation.


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash

You did more than only disqualify yourselve with your "thank you" comment. For you as well as the extremist Vastator it's totally unimportant whether a German died or anyone else from any other nation. As long as "you" are able to hate you are happy. A long as "you" are able to kill you are a hero. The rest is drugs and greed and narcism.


----------



## Vastator

zaangalewa said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germans don't do so, because our legal guns are in most cases not available. But in generell we have much less rapes, robberies and murder. The sexual delicts grew in the last years, but fortunatelly on the main reason because women call now immediatelly the police and are not ashamed any longer on the wrong reason, because men are pigs. Sorry, pigs, for this offence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not pieces of paper, but innocent people whose lives are saved because they own and perhaps carry a gun for self defense.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A weapon is first of all a threat for the own person and the own family. In the age up to 45 years suicide is a main reason for death in the USA. In about 50% are used weapons to do suicide. I don't need such ugly bloody dead bodies. I prefer people who try to do suicide with the power of the own free will by holding their breath. I can live and laugh a lot with such survivors.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we both know exactly why rape is on the rise in Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not on the rise in Germany. -some of this refugees drunk to much alcohol and lost control - then this problems are not very important any longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to the women raped by these animal invaders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone - I don't know in the moment from which nation he came, in his papers he was 17 (indeed he was 22 years or older) - knocked out and raped a female 18 years old student, who always fought for the slogan "refugees welcome". Afterwards he threw her into a river so she has drowned. I do not see a big difference between a Nazi like you and this honorless murderer.  But I see a big differnce between lovely animals and human beings on such an extremly deep level of spirit. Be happy if god gives not your soul into her hands too. One main reason for the stream of refugees and the inability to control this stream was the stupid politics and the military interventions of your own war hungry nation.
Click to expand...

So you see no difference between rapist, murder, invaders; and patriots who have, and will defend their nation, and folk..? That’s more than half your problem right there. Just ask the family of that dead, raped girl what the difference is. I’m sure they can clear it up for you...


----------



## Vastator

zaangalewa said:


> impuretrash
> 
> You did more than only disqualify yourselve with your "thank you" comment. For you as well as the extremist Vastator it's totally unimportant whether a German died or anyone else from any other nation. As long as "you" are able to hate you are happy. A long as "you" are able to kill you are a hero. The rest is drugs and greed and narcism.


And now you demonstrate your inability to differentiate “love, from “hate”? Just how fucked in the head are you? Honestly..?


----------



## M14 Shooter

Vastator said:


> [
> And now you demonstrate your inability to differentiate “love, from “hate”? Just how fucked in the head are you? Honestly..?


Islam does that to people.


----------



## zaangalewa

Vastator, impuretrash, M14 Shooter

What do you try to justify here in case of the Mosque shooting in New Zealand? The victims are responsible for to be murdered? How mad are you?


----------



## impuretrash

zaangalewa said:


> Vastator, impuretrash, M14 Shooter
> 
> What do you try to justify here in case of the Mosque shooting in New Zealand? The victims are responsible for to be murdered? How mad are you?



I am not trying to justify the mosque shooting. Doing violence to innocent people is wrong, no matter who does it. It is wrong when muslims do it.

But you seem to hold muslims to a different standard of behavior. You make excuses for their deviant acts and deny that there is even a problem. You call me mad but you are the one suffering from a delusion.

A guilty conscience has been implanted in your brain by your government because of what Germany did during WWII



> *You did more than only disqualify yourselve with your "thank you" comment. For you as well as the extremist @Vastator it's totally unimportant whether a German died or anyone else from any other nation. As long as "you" are able to hate you are happy. A long as "you" are able to kill you are a hero. The rest is drugs and greed and narcism.*



The images of little Ebba Ackerlund: crushed, mangled and torn apart beneath the wheels of a muslim terrorist vehicle affected me more than viewing the mosque shooting video. The images of the broken bodies after the truck attack in France affected me more.

It is human nature to more easily identify with the plight of people who are similar to yourself. That is why muslims cheer when innocent europeans are slaughtered.

You deny your innate human nature and call it racist. Because you have been brainwashed.


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator, impuretrash, M14 Shooter
> 
> What do you try to justify here in case of the Mosque shooting in New Zealand? The victims are responsible for to be murdered? How mad are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to justify the mosque shooting. Doing violence to innocent people is wrong, no matter who does it. It is wrong when muslims do it.
Click to expand...


Muslims were murdered and you say it's wrong when Muslims do it.



> But you seem to hold muslims to a different standard of behavior.



Send citizens of the USA as prisoners to Guantanamo Bay and let them live your standards which you have for everyone else, who is not a citizen  of the USA.



> You make excuses for their deviant acts



Is said "Men are pigs".  That's not deviant. I told you that US-soldiers raped French and German women too. Some years ago for example some children of US-American soldiers murdered passengers on an Autobahn here by throwing big stones from a bridge. The US-American parents had the possibnlity to let use US-American laws for this deed or German laws. They prefered to use the German laws at a German court, because the US-American laws are graceless. Who had won anything, when we had executed this children?



> and deny that there is even a problem. You call me mad but you are the one suffering from a delusion.
> 
> A guilty conscience has been implanted in your brain by your government because of what Germany did during WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You did more than only disqualify yourselve with your "thank you" comment. For you as well as the extremist @Vastator it's totally unimportant whether a German died or anyone else from any other nation. As long as "you" are able to hate you are happy. A long as "you" are able to kill you are a hero. The rest is drugs and greed and narcism.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The images of little Ebba Ackerlund:
Click to expand...


Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?



> crushed, mangled and torn apart beneath the wheels of a muslim terrorist vehicle affected me more than viewing the mosque shooting video. The images of the broken bodies after the truck attack in France affected me more.
> 
> It is human nature to more easily identify with the plight of people who are similar to yourself. That is why muslims cheer when innocent europeans are slaughtered.
> 
> You deny your innate human nature and call it racist. Because you have been brainwashed.



I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Should New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citizens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe - the forth racist in the quartet? How many terror racists will it need, before the English speaking world will react on the terror, they are producing partially on their own too?


----------



## impuretrash

zaangalewa said:


> Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Shoud New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citicens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs a hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.



It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands.

Which is more important, ignoring ancient cultural and racial differences or preventing terrorism?

Europe has made it's choice and now pays the consequences. It will get worse.


You obviously do not like the US. You blame US citizens for foreign policy. I did not support the war in Iraq but what I think I does not matter. Even Barack Obama who was hailed a hero in Europe... continued and escalated the war. *Trump ran on promises to bring troops home and stop fighting constant wars*. He won. Then what happened?
*
The media and opposition party concocted a scheme to remove Trump from power.* That is what happens to politicians who threaten the status quo.


----------



## idb

impuretrash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Shoud New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citicens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs a hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands.
> 
> Which is more important, ignoring ancient cultural and racial differences or preventing terrorism?
> 
> Europe has made it's choice and now pays the consequences. It will get worse.
> 
> 
> You obviously do not like the US. You blame US citizens for foreign policy. I did not support the war in Iraq but what I think I does not matter. Even Barack Obama who was hailed a hero in Europe... continued and escalated the war. *Trump ran on promises to bring troops home and stop fighting constant wars*. He won. Then what happened?
> *
> The media and opposition party concocted a scheme to remove Trump from power.* That is what happens to politicians who threaten the status quo.
Click to expand...

_It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands._

Huh?
NZ isn't a European land...and the terrorism wasn't carried out by a Muslim.
Go on...give us some more wrong statements...I know you can.


----------



## impuretrash

idb said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Shoud New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citicens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs a hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands.
> 
> Which is more important, ignoring ancient cultural and racial differences or preventing terrorism?
> 
> Europe has made it's choice and now pays the consequences. It will get worse.
> 
> 
> You obviously do not like the US. You blame US citizens for foreign policy. I did not support the war in Iraq but what I think I does not matter. Even Barack Obama who was hailed a hero in Europe... continued and escalated the war. *Trump ran on promises to bring troops home and stop fighting constant wars*. He won. Then what happened?
> *
> The media and opposition party concocted a scheme to remove Trump from power.* That is what happens to politicians who threaten the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands._
> 
> Huh?
> NZ isn't a European land...and the terrorism wasn't carried out by a Muslim.
> Go on...give us some more wrong statements...I know you can.
Click to expand...


NZ was colonized by European settlers.

The mosque shooter was motivated by Muslim atrocities against Europeans. 

Thanks for trying.


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Shoud New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citicens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs a hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands.
> 
> Which is more important, ignoring ancient cultural and racial differences or preventing terrorism?
> 
> Europe has made it's choice and now pays the consequences. It will get worse.
Click to expand...


Why are US-Americans seldom shy to say the greatest bullshit?



> You obviously do not like the US.



You are the US - not so I. Do you love yourself? Do you love your partner and your neighbors? Do you love your life and your friends perspective for the future? Or do you think better to fuck than to pray is the best way of life?



> You blame US citizens for foreign policy.



Foreign policy? Such a thing exists in the USA? Thought everyone is a devil who is not a citizen of the USA except he is a citizen of the USA who is not a real citizen of the "New USA" as long as he denies the new doctrine of the George W. Bush/Trump-SA governments: _"torture is the continuation of policy by other means"._



> I did not support the war in Iraq but what I think I does not matter. Even Barack Obama who was hailed a hero in Europe... continued and escalated the war. *Trump ran on promises to bring troops home and stop fighting constant wars*. He won. Then what happened?



Donald the unacceptable troublemaker Trump? The destroyer of the republican party? The man who talks shit about honorable US-Americans, while this troublemaking asshole infiltrates all institutions of the USA - and lots of allies - with his troublemaking spitlickers? The destroyer of the NATO as a serios institution of defense by forcing all idiots worldwide to accept his audacity to cancel the Washington treaty about Intermediate Range Nuclear Forces which was made once from Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev?



> *The media and opposition party concocted a scheme to remove Trump from power.* That is what happens to politicians who threaten the status quo.



Be happy when Trump still is not hanging in a self-made war because of high treason. Slowly this dynamite fisher will become more and more succesful in his honorless war against all forms of love, wisdom, dignity, integrity, freedom and economy - while the same time the real problems of the world and god's creation are ignored from this senile idiot.


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Shoud New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citicens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs a hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands.
> 
> Which is more important, ignoring ancient cultural and racial differences or preventing terrorism?
> 
> Europe has made it's choice and now pays the consequences. It will get worse.
> 
> 
> You obviously do not like the US. You blame US citizens for foreign policy. I did not support the war in Iraq but what I think I does not matter. Even Barack Obama who was hailed a hero in Europe... continued and escalated the war. *Trump ran on promises to bring troops home and stop fighting constant wars*. He won. Then what happened?
> *
> The media and opposition party concocted a scheme to remove Trump from power.* That is what happens to politicians who threaten the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands._
> 
> Huh?
> NZ isn't a European land...and the terrorism wasn't carried out by a Muslim.
> Go on...give us some more wrong statements...I know you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NZ was colonized by European settlers.
Click to expand...


National anthem of New Zealand:




> The mosque shooter was motivated by Muslim atrocities against Europeans.
> 
> Thanks for trying.



This extremistic and extreme idiot had absolutelly not an any concete idea about the real life in Europe of the year 2019 AD. He followed some obscure and absurde ideas about wars around Vienna from the Osman empire and the Holy Roman Empire. No one will be able to solve problems of Austria somewhen in 15xx or 16xx by murdering citizens of New Zealand in 20xx.


----------



## idb

impuretrash said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Shoud New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citicens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs a hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands.
> 
> Which is more important, ignoring ancient cultural and racial differences or preventing terrorism?
> 
> Europe has made it's choice and now pays the consequences. It will get worse.
> 
> 
> You obviously do not like the US. You blame US citizens for foreign policy. I did not support the war in Iraq but what I think I does not matter. Even Barack Obama who was hailed a hero in Europe... continued and escalated the war. *Trump ran on promises to bring troops home and stop fighting constant wars*. He won. Then what happened?
> *
> The media and opposition party concocted a scheme to remove Trump from power.* That is what happens to politicians who threaten the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands._
> 
> Huh?
> NZ isn't a European land...and the terrorism wasn't carried out by a Muslim.
> Go on...give us some more wrong statements...I know you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NZ was colonized by European settlers.
> 
> The mosque shooter was motivated by Muslim atrocities against Europeans.
> 
> Thanks for trying.
Click to expand...

NZ was colonised by Polynesian settlers.
The mosque shooter was a terrorist against a Polynesian nation.
I hope you learned something.


----------



## pismoe

idb said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Shoud New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citicens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs a hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands.
> 
> Which is more important, ignoring ancient cultural and racial differences or preventing terrorism?
> 
> Europe has made it's choice and now pays the consequences. It will get worse.
> 
> 
> You obviously do not like the US. You blame US citizens for foreign policy. I did not support the war in Iraq but what I think I does not matter. Even Barack Obama who was hailed a hero in Europe... continued and escalated the war. *Trump ran on promises to bring troops home and stop fighting constant wars*. He won. Then what happened?
> *
> The media and opposition party concocted a scheme to remove Trump from power.* That is what happens to politicians who threaten the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands._
> 
> Huh?
> NZ isn't a European land...and the terrorism wasn't carried out by a Muslim.
> Go on...give us some more wrong statements...I know you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NZ was colonized by European settlers.
> 
> The mosque shooter was motivated by Muslim atrocities against Europeans.
> 
> Thanks for trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NZ was colonised by Polynesian settlers.
> The mosque shooter was a terrorist against a Polynesian nation.
> I hope you learned something.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------   agree about the 'maori cannibals' settling in maybe prehistory but i'll have to look to see when they arrived unless you know and want to divulge a date or estimate .   But then the'euros' came in the 1850 or thereabouts and did the CIVILIZING of 'new zealand'  and small and probably unsuccessful civilizing of your Indigenous 'black power / maori' gangs IDB .


----------



## pismoe

a little more info on 'maori' and probably racially intermixed gangs in 'new zealand' and the question is , why so many gangs in 'new zealand .  ---     Why New Zealand has so many gang members   ---


----------



## impuretrash

zaangalewa said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Ebba Ackerlund? Ah - got it - an 11 years old girl, who was murdered from a godless man from Usbekistan in Sweden on reason of islamistic terror. The racist terrorist Anders Behring Breivick murdered in Utoya 76 very young human beings on reason of hate against Muslims. A-terror - B-terror - who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> I deny nothing. And you are on your own without any doubt a brainwashed racist, who uses different standards for different people. In New Zealand murdered an Australian citizens of New Zealand. Shoud New Zealand now bomb down Australia? How absurde would be such a thought? No - all citicens of New Zealand are deeply shocked and all of them need our understanding and serios tryings to find out, how we all are able to stop such massacres forever - before such things happen again at any other place in the world. All nations in the world are now able to learn from New Zealand. Neverthelless I had wished New Zealand never had to make such a bitter experience. Its enough trouble not to be able to be a perfect paradise - but no one needs a hell on Earth. God bless New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to stop terrorist murders. Stop the immigration of Muslims into European lands.
> 
> Which is more important, ignoring ancient cultural and racial differences or preventing terrorism?
> 
> Europe has made it's choice and now pays the consequences. It will get worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are US-Americans seldom shy to say the greatest bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously do not like the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the US - not so I. Do you love yourself? Do you love your partner and your neighbors? Do you love your life and your friends perspective for the future? Or do you think better to fuck than to pray is the best way of life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You blame US citizens for foreign policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Foreign policy? Such a thing exists in the USA? Thought everyone is a devil who is not a citizen of the USA except he is a citizen of the USA who is not a real citizen of the "New USA" as long as he denies the new doctrine of the George W. Bush/Trump-SA governments: _"torture is the continuation of policy by other means"._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not support the war in Iraq but what I think I does not matter. Even Barack Obama who was hailed a hero in Europe... continued and escalated the war. *Trump ran on promises to bring troops home and stop fighting constant wars*. He won. Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald the unacceptable troublemaker Trump? The destroyer of the republican party? The man who talks shit about honorable US-Americans, while this troublemaking asshole infiltrates all institutions of the USA - and lots of allies - with his troublemaking spitlickers? The destroyer of the NATO as a serios institution of defense by forcing all idiots worldwide to accept his audacity to cancel the Washington treaty about Intermediate Range Nuclear Forces which was made once from Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The media and opposition party concocted a scheme to remove Trump from power.* That is what happens to politicians who threaten the status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be happy when Trump still is not hanging in a self-made war because of high treason. Slowly this dynamite fisher will become more and more succesful in his honorless war against all forms of love, wisdom, dignity, integrity, freedom and economy - while the same time the real problems of the world and god's creation are ignored from this senile idiot.
Click to expand...


*You are the US - not so I. *
No, I am not the USA. I am one citizen in a nation of some 300 million individuals.

*Or do you think better to fuck than to pray is the best way of life?*
It sounds as if you are applying some kind of demeaning stereotype to me, implying that I am a immoral promiscuous sinner. If you're looking for that type of American, talk to a democrat.
*
Foreign policy? Such a thing exists in the USA? Thought everyone is a devil who is not a citizen of the USA except he is a citizen of the USA who is not a real citizen of the "New USA" as long as he denies the new doctrine of the George W. Bush/Trump-SA governments: "torture is the continuation of policy by other means".
*
I noticed you left out someone between Bush and Trump. Who was that guy? Brown fella...big ears...Oh yeah.
His name was Barack Obama. Euro-trash like you awarded him the nobel peace prize for being black. He want on to continue the same mid-east policies as his predecessor. He dropped tens of thousands of bombs. Spent several billion dollars more on the military than did Bush. He invaded and wrecked Libya. He did not close Guantanamo. Why did you not mention him? What has Trump done that is so much worse than Obama?

*The man who talks shit about honorable US-Americans
*
You mean, John McCain? The warmonger who joked about bombing Iran? Yeah, great guy.

*The destroyer of the NATO
*
Why should US citizens for whom you Euro-trash have nothing but contempt for, pay for your protection?

Fuck you. I hope Russia invades your formerly proud nation and wipes away all the weakness.
I'm afraid all that will be left behind are the Arabs you've imported.


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> ... Fuck you. I hope Russia invades your formerly proud nation and wipes away all the weakness.



Nazi - you do not have any idea how many people, who have roots in Russia, live in Germany. Lots. By the way: In case Germany would win this what idiots from the USA call "war" against Russia, then Europe and the USA will be erased fom this planet with Russian nukes - and the USA would answer with a total nuclear overkill, which would solve all problems of all mankind in this universe here.



> I'm afraid all that will be left behind are the Arabs you've imported.



Inshallah! ... ah sorry: "Inschallah!" - our Arabs speak German, while we hunt Donalds.


----------



## impuretrash

zaangalewa said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Fuck you. I hope Russia invades your formerly proud nation and wipes away all the weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi - you do not have any idea how many people who have roots in Russia live in Germany. Lots. By the way: In case Germany would win this what idiots from the USA call "war" against Russia, then Europe and the USA will be erased fom this planet with Russian nukes - and the USA would answer with a total nuclear overkill, which would solve all problems of all mankind in this universe here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid all that will be left behind are the Arabs you've imported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inshallah! ... ah sorry: "Inschallah!" - our Arabs speak German, while we hunt Donalds.
Click to expand...



You didn't answer my question. 

Why should American tax payers fund NATO knowing that Europeans hate us?


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Fuck you. I hope Russia invades your formerly proud nation and wipes away all the weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi - you do not have any idea how many people who have roots in Russia live in Germany. Lots. By the way: In case Germany would win this what idiots from the USA call "war" against Russia, then Europe and the USA will be erased fom this planet with Russian nukes - and the USA would answer with a total nuclear overkill, which would solve all problems of all mankind in this universe here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid all that will be left behind are the Arabs you've imported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inshallah! ... ah sorry: "Inschallah!" - our Arabs speak German, while we hunt Donalds.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Why should American tax payers fund NATO knowing that Europeans hate us?
Click to expand...


Take your soldiers and go home. We don't need them here. The stupid discussion of the Anti-Mexicano Donaldo Trumpo - ¿what for heavens sake is not stupid what this man says and what he is fighting for? - about money in context of defense is only interesting for the superrich producers of totally useless weapons in the USA. The American taxpayers pay their own army. - that's all what you are doing. And whatever Germany is doing or not doing has absolutely nothing to do with any self-made problem of the USA. The situation in the USA is similiar as it is in Great Britain. For decades the poiticians there lied and made others responsible for the own mistakes - specially the EU and "Hitler-"Germany. And the same is doing the USA. It is always easy to use war-cliches. Time to wake up and to recognize: "war is over". The 21st century and 3rd millenium had started yet. Mankind is not able to continue the absolutelly senseless path of violence, if it likes to survive.


----------



## impuretrash

zaangalewa said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Fuck you. I hope Russia invades your formerly proud nation and wipes away all the weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi - you do not have any idea how many people who have roots in Russia live in Germany. Lots. By the way: In case Germany would win this what idiots from the USA call "war" against Russia, then Europe and the USA will be erased fom this planet with Russian nukes - and the USA would answer with a total nuclear overkill, which would solve all problems of all mankind in this universe here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid all that will be left behind are the Arabs you've imported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inshallah! ... ah sorry: "Inschallah!" - our Arabs speak German, while we hunt Donalds.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Why should American tax payers fund NATO knowing that Europeans hate us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and go home. We don't need them here. The stupid discussion of the Anti-Mexican Donaldo Trumpo - ¿what for heavens sake is not stupid what this man says and what he is fighting for? - about money in context of defense is only interesting for the superrich producers of totally useless weapons in the USA.
Click to expand...


Without American soldiers, who will protect you? Surely not yourselves, guns are immoral. Will you strap bombs to your pet muslims to defend your borders from invasion?


----------



## M14 Shooter

impuretrash said:


> Will you strap bombs to your pet muslims to defend your borders from invasion?


Muslims were born and bred for this - why not give them what they want?


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Fuck you. I hope Russia invades your formerly proud nation and wipes away all the weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi - you do not have any idea how many people who have roots in Russia live in Germany. Lots. By the way: In case Germany would win this what idiots from the USA call "war" against Russia, then Europe and the USA will be erased fom this planet with Russian nukes - and the USA would answer with a total nuclear overkill, which would solve all problems of all mankind in this universe here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid all that will be left behind are the Arabs you've imported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inshallah! ... ah sorry: "Inschallah!" - our Arabs speak German, while we hunt Donalds.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Why should American tax payers fund NATO knowing that Europeans hate us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and go home. We don't need them here. The stupid discussion of the Anti-Mexican Donaldo Trumpo - ¿what for heavens sake is not stupid what this man says and what he is fighting for? - about money in context of defense is only interesting for the superrich producers of totally useless weapons in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without American soldiers, who will protect you?
Click to expand...


US-soldiers are not able to defend what they hate. We let them here because you have fun with this kind of antiquated nonsense.



> Surely not yourselves, guns are immoral. Will you strap bombs to your pet muslims to defend your borders from invasion?


----------



## impuretrash

zaangalewa said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Fuck you. I hope Russia invades your formerly proud nation and wipes away all the weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi - you do not have any idea how many people who have roots in Russia live in Germany. Lots. By the way: In case Germany would win this what idiots from the USA call "war" against Russia, then Europe and the USA will be erased fom this planet with Russian nukes - and the USA would answer with a total nuclear overkill, which would solve all problems of all mankind in this universe here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid all that will be left behind are the Arabs you've imported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inshallah! ... ah sorry: "Inschallah!" - our Arabs speak German, while we hunt Donalds.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Why should American tax payers fund NATO knowing that Europeans hate us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and go home. We don't need them here. The stupid discussion of the Anti-Mexican Donaldo Trumpo - ¿what for heavens sake is not stupid what this man says and what he is fighting for? - about money in context of defense is only interesting for the superrich producers of totally useless weapons in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without American soldiers, who will protect you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US-soldiers are not able to defend what they hate. We let them here because you have fun with this kind of antiquated nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not yourselves, guns are immoral. Will you strap bombs to your pet muslims to defend your borders from invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If defending your nation is antiquated then why are you angry about NATO?


----------



## zaangalewa

impuretrash said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi - you do not have any idea how many people who have roots in Russia live in Germany. Lots. By the way: In case Germany would win this what idiots from the USA call "war" against Russia, then Europe and the USA will be erased fom this planet with Russian nukes - and the USA would answer with a total nuclear overkill, which would solve all problems of all mankind in this universe here.
> 
> Inshallah! ... ah sorry: "Inschallah!" - our Arabs speak German, while we hunt Donalds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> Why should American tax payers fund NATO knowing that Europeans hate us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your soldiers and go home. We don't need them here. The stupid discussion of the Anti-Mexican Donaldo Trumpo - ¿what for heavens sake is not stupid what this man says and what he is fighting for? - about money in context of defense is only interesting for the superrich producers of totally useless weapons in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without American soldiers, who will protect you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US-soldiers are not able to defend what they hate. We let them here because you have fun with this kind of antiquated nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not yourselves, guns are immoral. Will you strap bombs to your pet muslims to defend your borders from invasion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If defending your nation
Click to expand...


In a similiar way how the Romans once defended Carthago in a third world war - ah sorry: a third mediterranean war?



> is  antiquated then why are you angry about NATO?



I'm not angry about the NATO. The problem is only that Trump had destroyed this defence alliance with his "USA first and only"-nationalism. (Besides that Erdogan destroys the NATO too). If Putin took really care to help Trump to become president of the USA, then this was one of the best strategies I ever saw in my life. He's a political genius. Costed Putin nearly nothing, while this damaged the western world in a most effective way. But indeed I do not think Putin likes to damage the western world. I guess he is more worried about the instability of the USA, than he is able to enjoy now the totally stupid politics of the USA.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> a little more info on 'maori' and probably racially intermixed gangs in 'new zealand' and the question is , why so many gangs in 'new zealand .  ---     Why New Zealand has so many gang members   ---



I don't know a lot about the situation in New Zealand  - but one of the worst crimes "the USA" ever made was to break Geronimo by murdering his wife and children, so he lost his real indian roots and became a kind of cheap bad copy of this, what "the USA" liked to see in native Americans during his time of history. All this wrong categories were "civilized" categories - and not categories of the real human nature of human beings like Geronimo too, who could had been a lovely man, if "the whites" had not made him to a kind of monster by following like a man in trance the games of "the civilized". History. No one is able to change it. ... But ...

Are the civilized elites of the USA - as for example also president George W. Bush did it once - still celebrating the genocide on the Red Indian nations by drinking blood - ¿or was it red wine or another form of alcohol or drug? - out of the skull of Geronimo? Is the criminal organisation "skull and bones" still existing in the USA and are still members of this criminal gang admired members of the leading elites of the "civilized" USA?


----------



## pismoe

here is some info on 'new zealand' and its 'maori' civilization before the 'maori' were civilized , if that ever happened .   It makes interesing reading as far as i am concerned   Zang .  ---  Cannibalism in New Zealand: Woe to the White Man Who Falls Into Their Hands   ---


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> here is some info on 'new zealand' and its 'maori' civilization before the 'maori' were civilized , if that ever happened .   It makes interesing reading as far as i am concerned   Zang .  ---  Cannibalism in New Zealand: Woe to the White Man Who Falls Into Their Hands   ---



Oh by the way: I am a blond, blue eyed, white German. The Nazis called people like me "Aryan" - but indeed I have Jewish ancestors too.

One of the results of the nonsense, which the Nazis had propagated, was a young student, who shot down some years ago in Munich lots of people. The boy had parents from the Iran -  but grew up in Germany. Looks like he heard that "Aryan" and "Iranian" are the same expression - what's somehow true, if it is not only a kind of mystic expression - but that's in this context as unimportant as anything else in context racism.

Most people in the world still say "Germans" and "Jews" and think this were different populations in Germany. But this is wrong. Jews were Germans like all others - but Jews were not "Aryans". This expression had nothing to do with the Iran. This expression excluded Jews, that's why the Nazis used it - and not because this has anything to do with the Iran.

But what thought this young student, who had heavy psychological problems and tried to solve this psychological problems with a gun? The mass-media are fast today. They hear "young man from the Iran" and "amok shooter" and know everything what they like to know and what justifies their prejudices. But in case of the this boy nearly all early informations had been wrong. Indeed he was a brainwashed Nazi, what had caused problems with his comrades in school. He liked to shoot down his comrades - specially comrades, who also had biologically not German roots but grew up in Germany - as he himselve grew up here. But he did not shoot in a school - he did do so in a mall, where his comrades often were. Unfortunatelly he started a also a shooting with the police in the end of this drama and so he did not survive. They had no chance to get him alive. Could be interesting to find out whether an impulse to do suicide could have to do something with such an extrenely strange behavior.

So what was called in this case "islamistic terror"  was indeed a kind of school shooting. And when we think about that school shootings are an invention, which came from the USA to Germany, then the crazyness of this all has only an additional confusing dimension.

So not only every propagandist of hate here and in the whole world should know: one day god will ask you something - with angry eyes or with smiling eyes. Try to look in smiling eyes. If you need help because you lose the smiling eyes of god - try to find help. We are still here.


----------



## pismoe

i'll bet money that you never met any 'indians' in your life yet you talk about 'geronimo' .    Mostly , they are just like any other person unless they are pwicks.   I grew up with 'chippewas' , first girlfriend was 'chippewa; , french and was very pretty . moral and shy .  Some of my friends were 'chippewa' and other .      My high school Mascot was the home of the REDMAN .


----------



## M14 Shooter

Sounds like someone needs find a school bus to blow himself up in.


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> i'll bet money that you never met any 'indians' in your life yet you talk about 'geronimo' .



No comment



> Mostly , they are just like any other person unless they are pwicks.   I grew up with 'chippewas' , first girlfriend was 'chippewa; , french and was very pretty . moral and shy .  Some of my friends were 'chippewa' and other .      My high school Mascot was the home of the REDMAN .



Then let me tell you that you are a damned asshole who needs an exchange brain. What for heavens sake is wrong with you? Why do you write such an unbelievable racistic Nazi-bullshit, when you made such positive experiences with people of another "race"? Good grief! In this world exists really nothing what's not existing.



PS: But let me ask you something, because I am curious: Why did you not marry your girlfriend and became a chippewa?


----------



## zaangalewa

M14 Shooter said:


> Sounds like someone needs find a school bus to blow himself up in.



This sentence is not tranferable into my own languages. What do you say here?


----------



## pismoe

zaangalewa said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll bet money that you never met any 'indians' in your life yet you talk about 'geronimo' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly , they are just like any other person unless they are pwicks.   I grew up with 'chippewas' , first girlfriend was 'chippewa; , french and was very pretty . moral and shy .  Some of my friends were 'chippewa' and other .      My high school Mascot was the home of the REDMAN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you that you are a damned asshole who needs an exchange brain. What for heavens sake is wrong with you? Why do you write such an unbelievable racistic Nazi-bullshit, when you made such positive experiences with people of another "race"? Good grief! In this world exists really nothing what's not existing.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: But let me ask you something, because I am curious: Why did you not marry your girlfriend and became a chippewa?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  because i married someone else .   And i said nothing nice about Chippewas , i simply told the truth about SOME  'chippewas' that i knew Zang .


----------



## zaangalewa

pismoe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll bet money that you never met any 'indians' in your life yet you talk about 'geronimo' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly , they are just like any other person unless they are pwicks.   I grew up with 'chippewas' , first girlfriend was 'chippewa; , french and was very pretty . moral and shy .  Some of my friends were 'chippewa' and other .      My high school Mascot was the home of the REDMAN .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then let me tell you that you are a damned asshole who needs an exchange brain. What for heavens sake is wrong with you? Why do you write such an unbelievable racistic Nazi-bullshit, when you made such positive experiences with people of another "race"? Good grief! In this world exists really nothing what's not existing.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: But let me ask you something, because I am curious: Why did you not marry your girlfriend and became a chippewa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------  because i married someone else .   And i said nothing nice about Chippewas , i simply told the truth about SOME  'chippewas' that i knew Zang .
Click to expand...


Got it. Some people make dirty everthing they touch and afterwards they cry the world is dirty. And some other people are abte to be thrown in most dark times of history into the hell of the most evil places - and they let bloom flowers for all people. I will pray for you - but seriosly I have to say too: My hope for the victims of New Zealand to find god is bigger.



_By three things does the world endure: by truth, justice and peace_
*Rabban Shimon ben (the son of) Gamliel*


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> *Never happens*... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since *a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before* he got started.


You know what else has never happened? Little Joey felling the truth. What an asshole propagandist.


> Washington, D.C. – According to a new report released by the FBI, citizens successfully intervened in eight active shooter incidents in 2016 and 2017.
> 
> The FBI report says that the citizens “safely and successfully” ended the shooting by confronting the shooter. “Their selfless actions likely saved many lives,” the report stated.


That’s a report from none other than the F.B.I. acknowledging that armed citizens stop and prevent mass shootings regularly. And remember...little Joey _loves_ his federal government.

New FBI Report: Armed Citizens Stopped 4 Recent Active Shooters - Blue Lives Matter


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> *Never happens*... I guess the whole world must be a gun free zone, since *a mass shooter has never been stopped by a good guy with a gun before* he got started.


You know what else has never happened? Little Joey felling the truth. What an asshole propagandist.


> February has produced even more evidence that the fundamental right to keep and bear arms is not an anachronism that no longer deserves constitutional protection, but a vital tool safeguarding individual liberty.


Every single day in America, lives are saved and crimes are averted thanks to our right to keep and bear arms.

New Cases of Armed Citizens Stopping Criminals in February


----------

